# Team Rainbow Mummies - Gay Surrogates, Lesbian, Transgender and BiSexual TTC Group



## MaybeMomSarah

Hi All, 

Well, since many of us have hijacked the Considering at-home insemination with donor sperm...? thread, I thought I'd start a group for us! 

If you're in a lesbian relationship, a surrogate helping a gay family, transgendered still trying to get pregnant, or just like rainbows, this is the team for you! 

Feel free to grab the blinkie that Lizzie_Moon made. https://i45.tinypic.com/ifn95h.jpg


----------



## RainbowMum

*subscribes* 

am not TTC yet but want to follow everyone on their journeys so I'm even better prepared next year(NEXT YEAR!!)


----------



## LeaArr

RainbowMum - I love your avatar, and I have to agree but in my world it's "Love is having two daddies" 

Just wanted to bring some :dust: and well wishes to this new team.


----------



## LunaBean

Woot! I was gona start one, but was trying to see how many of us there were first, we've about 10 now!!!! :happydance::happydance:

Come on BFPs!!!!!!


----------



## MaybeMomSarah

There are quite a few of us kicking around. I think we tend to have a different kind of experience than heterosexual couples have. I know every once and a while I wish I had another lesbian ttc to talk to.


----------



## LunaBean

Yeah me too, just to see if things are normal, getting freaked out by sperm etc lol. I can't really talk to my sis about it!


----------



## MaybeMomSarah

Alright, so first question - if you are the one going to be the biological mother of the child, this one is more for you. 

How is your partner's family viewing your child? As in, will they accept this child as part of their "family"? 

My in-laws have said that they won't recognize the child as part of their family at all. This many have to do with the fact that they don't recognize our relationship to start with (after 8 years of being together, 3 of them legally married). 

If you were in this situation, how would you deal with it on a pregnancy level (as opposed to when the child is here, which is a whole other topic!)? Do you encourage them to discuss it? Do you show them scan pictures?


----------



## day_dreamer

Hello -- I'm pretty new around here, been lurking since I joined last month but as soon as I found this thread I had to say hi!

I'm 26 and my girlfriend is 23. We've been together for 4 years, lived together for 3 and bought our first house 18 months ago.

I've been broody for as long as I can remember, but this past year or so it's become unbearable. My girlfriend started off not so bothered about having children, but is slowly coming around to the idea...if I stop talking about. It's all I think about and I find not talking about it really hard. I totally understand that if I talk about it too much then she feels pressured...but at the same time, talking about it keeps it real for me and reminds me that it will happen, one day.

This probably sounds silly, but just lately I want a baby so much it actually, physically hurts...there's an ache in the middle of my chest that just won't go away. It's got a so much worse lately as my friend who sits next to me at work found out she was pregnant in April, so she's just gone on maternity leave. My other friend, who sits the other side of me, his girlfriend is due in March and to top it all off, my bestest friend in the whole world has just found out she's pregnant!!! Don't get me wrong, I am sooo happy for them, but I'm also extremely jealous. So so jealous. My best friend keeps saying "oh your time will come" but sometimes I lose hope that it will.

We've agreed to start TTC before the end of 2010, but I really want to bring it forward and start at the beginning of 2010. The main reason for waiting so long, is my girlfriend and her not feeling entirely ready...but I'm hoping we can sort that out. I would love for us to have a baby by Sept/Oct next year, because then I would be on maternity leave with my best friend (she's pretty much my only friend outside work) and that would be awesome. Plus, our child would have lots of little playmates all around the same age, and that's very important to me too.

Still...it's hard to cope with on a daily basis...seeing people's bumps grow and only feeling emptiness inside

I get really annoyed at times because for hetero couples it very often 'just happens' and even if they're not ready, they get used to the idea and it's all fine. It's never going to 'just happen' for us -- and what if she's never ready?? 

Sorry for rambling...wish me luck trying to get her to bring out TTC date forward...how on earth do I do that without pressuring??


----------



## RainbowMum

allstars said:


> I've been broody for as long as I can remember[...]
> 
> My girlfriend started off not so bothered about having children, but is slowly coming around to the idea...if I stop talking about. It's all I think about and I find not talking about it really hard. I totally understand that if I talk about it too much then she feels pressured...but at the same time, talking about it keeps it real for me and reminds me that it will happen, one day[...]
> 
> We've agreed to start TTC before the end of 2010, but I really want to bring it forward and start at the beginning of 2010. The main reason for waiting so long, is my girlfriend and her not feeling entirely ready[...]

WOW...this is basically my life right now!

I'm so, so ready...but my gf isn't.
We agreed to wait a bit to be in a better place financially and also we haven't been together *that* long yet

I work with children and have pregnant people around me all the time...my time will come too :)

Anyway...sorry for my hijack - welcome to the team *ha*


----------



## Tegans Mama

Hello
Not TTC but definitely a rainbow mummy :)


----------



## LunaBean

My OH wasn't ready when I first brought it up, but she came round to the idea. She was so excited when I got pregnant, and devastated when I miscarried, but I do think the one who isn't going to be carrying the baby doesn't get as excited or interested at first! Now she's as excited as me, but still gets mad when I point out every single baby we see lol.


----------



## RainbowMum

I just got a reply from my PCT as I wanted to find out their policy on funding fertility treatments for same sex couples...



> We don't have a different IVF/IUI policy for same sex couples.
> 
> 
> 
> We are currently updating our IVF policy which would probably be more explicit in terms of stating the rights of same sex couples. But the principles that underpin our current IVF policy applies to same sex couples in that:
> 
> 1. IVF or assisted conception is usually a treatment that involves couples in a stable relationship as recommended by NICE. Our current policy does not make any distinctions between same sex or heterosexual couples. So it would not matter if they are a same-sex couple.
> 
> 2. Every couple will have to demonstrate failure to conceive despite unprotected sex for one year. This in effect means that our IVF policy is based on the principle that the PCT will fund treatments for demonstrable clinical infertility regardless of whether the couple are in a same sex relationship or otherwise.
> 
> In practice, this means that couples in same sex relationships would have tried inseminations or self funded IUIs and failed to conceive (for up to 6 cycles of IUI), or provide evidence from a Gynaecologist that the female partner that will carry the baby has been investigated for infertility and have factors that would preclude natural conception such as blockade or abscence of both tubes (as would also be expected of heterosexual couples)&#8221;.

ah well, not like I really thought they were going to help us pay for it anyway :(


----------



## Tegans Mama

Rainbow_Mum, that is actually a good response. Our PCT told us we weren't eligible as a same sex couple since I was 'infertile though choice'. :(


----------



## RainbowMum

I know that it's actually a fairly good response. I was just somehow hoping we could get some sort of financial help right away...
But at least we know that they will help after 6 months of trying(or earlier if there's something 'wrong' with me) so that's great:flower:


----------



## LunaBean

We have to go through interiews etc too, which is ridiculous!!! Why shud we have to prove we'd be good parents! I was also told, by my gynea (who is a guy and a twat, that I have 'elective infertility'. Yeah, just because I'm 'electing' not to get poked by a dirty boy penis, doesn't mean I'm electing not to have kids!


----------



## RubyRainbows

MaybeMomSarah said:


> Alright, so first question - if you are the one going to be the biological mother of the child, this one is more for you.
> 
> How is your partner's family viewing your child? As in, will they accept this child as part of their "family"?
> 
> My in-laws have said that they won't recognize the child as part of their family at all. This many have to do with the fact that they don't recognize our relationship to start with (after 8 years of being together, 3 of them legally married).
> 
> If you were in this situation, how would you deal with it on a pregnancy level (as opposed to when the child is here, which is a whole other topic!)? Do you encourage them to discuss it? Do you show them scan pictures?

Hi girls!! I would like to join your "team" too! :flower: I am fortunate that my girlfriend's family accepts me whole-heartedly and is very warm and welcoming to my two-year old son. I don't see my GF's family very often, but they kind of consider Jayden their grandson... i've heard them make that reference. 

On the other hand, when my GF asked them if they would be thrilled and throw me a shower when i get preggo (we were not together when i had my first child... we met when he was 4 months old)... her mother said, "If *you* were the one pregnant we would throw a shower!" So, i think they would be happy if we have a baby together.... and love & spoil the baby.... but still think of the baby as mine, not hers.

Anyhow.... glad to see a rainbow mommies team! :happydance:


----------



## Jetters

I'm in! Although a bit more conventional than most... am 7 weeks preggo, concieved the old fashioned way- a stupid rebound relationship with a good friend. So, this little bean has got a single bisexual mummy, and a bisexual daddy!

My dad has said he's placing bets on the babba coming out either with a mohawk or waving a rainbow flag :D


----------



## Jetters

@Tegans Mama, I love your daughters name!


----------



## LunaBean

Lucky it was so easy for you, wish it was that easy for the rest of us! Will he be involved in the baby's life? 

How is everyone getting on? I'm only 5dpo and nothin to report! We're just about to go do our food shop, hopefully we won't spend £150 this year, tho I duno how it happened since there's only the 2 of us! lol. Havin slmon insteada turkey this year for a change too.I want my presents now! Tho I've been allowed to open about 6 already, lol.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Jetters - CONGRATS CONGRATS CONGRATS! Wish you could send a bit of your friend's super-sperm my way! :winkwink: Will this be your first baby?


----------



## Jetters

Haha MommyTammy, I love your bucket-o-baby dust!!!

It is my first baby yep, unconventional circumstances but i'm so happy all the same, and keep thinking that i'm saving myself a fortune this way (otherwise in the future i'd have been going through a clinic!!!).


----------



## day_dreamer

So it's 2010 -- Happy New Year to everyone :)

I brought up the subject of children yesterday (what with it being a new year and everything, lol) and asked whether I was allowed to start talking about it properly yet, but unfortunately I'm not :( 

The last time we spoke about it she agreed that we'd start trying 'in the second half of the year', but to me that means we have to start planning now. We're planning on using a free donor (I think!) so I would really like to start searching for potential donors so that we can email them and get to know them in plenty of time. I've already bought folic acid tablets which I'm taking at work every day, which she doesn't know about. 

I guess I'm worried that it'll come to October time and only then will she want to start talking about it properly, which means it'll be well into 2011 before we actually start TTC, and I've set my heart on this year. (I would have done it in 2009 if she's agreed!!) 

*sigh*

We've not mentioned that we're planning to have children to any of our family. We've both told our closest friends, who are excited and think we'll be great parents, but our family situations are a bit awkward so I have no idea how the news will be received.


----------



## Nimyra

Sorry, allstars, that sounds really frustrating.

For what it is worth, I found my donor quite quickly. I thought it would take months, and I found a great one in a matter of weeks and had everything arranged to inseminate within 3 weeks. Sometimes it takes longer to find the right person, but it doesn't have to.


----------



## sam#3

oooo im signing in to the 'team' not ttc yet but we are talking about it x


----------



## LunaBean

Id suggest bringing it up with her again, because it can take a long time to find a suitable donor, it took us 2 years to find out first one, tho when he changed his mind after a few month, we found a new one in a matter of weeks! But you want to be prepared and have everything in place before you start, having him screened for STIs, meeting up with him a few times first before you even start. It may take your OH awhile to come round, mine wasnt keen on the idea at afirst, but it turned out it was because she thought Id have a baby and start ignoring her then once it was born! This sounds abit stupid, but you should each write down 5 hopes and 5 fears about TTC and having a baby, and talk about it, it worked for us! There's also a few books on lesbian parenting and one has exercises in it that you can both do together, to see how differently you see the situation etc. PM me if you (or anyone) wants the names of them! They're in the nursery, so I hafta hunt them out! Good luck, and I hope she comes round soon!!


----------



## Edensmum

Subscription is in the post :)

Hi I'm the bi, single Mum. Currently searching for a co-parent to TTC using Artificial at home insemination. A few of you may remember I was 'working' with a guy for 2 cycles last Sep/Oct but due to traveling and comitment issues the relationship was ended (by myself) So now I'm back on the sites e-mailing any potentials.

They say patience is a virtue, but alas my halo slipped along time ago ;)

Kirsty & Eden -x-


----------



## LunaBean

Well one of my donors shud be here at 8pm tonight, and the other will be up tomro at 1pm!! OPKs have started getting pink today, so we're well on track, and I shud ovulate on friday, hopefully!!!


----------



## sam#3

How did you all find a donor if you dont mind me asking???


----------



## RainbowMum

allstars said:


> I brought up the subject of children yesterday (what with it being a new year and everything, lol) and asked whether I was allowed to start talking about it properly yet, but unfortunately I'm not :(
> 
> The last time we spoke about it she agreed that we'd start trying 'in the second half of the year', but to me that means we have to start planning now.
> [..]
> I guess I'm worried that it'll come to October time and only then will she want to start talking about it properly, which means it'll be well into 2011 before we actually start TTC, and I've set my heart on this year. (I would have done it in 2009 if she's agreed!!)

I'm worried about this too. Whenever I mention that I want to start trying at the end of the year my GF keeps saying we won't be financially ready. I think she forgets that it will be a while after the first doctors appointment until we do the first insemination and even if it (by miracle) worked the first time, it would still be until the end of 2011 until a LO was there ;-) so almost 2 years to save up money.


----------



## LunaBean

I find ours on the internet..one on co-parentmatch.co.uk (think its right) and the rest just ona local website where u can pos ads! Then I make then get sti tests and get me a copy of the results etc too.

Had an insemination last night and again at 1pm today, so fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## sam#3

i just had a look on that co-parent match - it fascinates me as i never knew sites like that existed? 
is it expensive to do it that way? do the donors charge?
xxx


----------



## LunaBean

Some of them charge, if they do, dont use them! Donation usually means free!!


----------



## day_dreamer

Urgh.

Things aren't going so great here at the moment -- OH has just been told she may be being made redundant. Won't find out for definite until the end of the week, so that definitely scuppers our plans :( 

Still, I've ordered a couple of books from Amazon, including one about being the none-biological mummy, so hopefully that'll help. After all this is over with I'm going to suggest we have a chat about the +ves and -ves of having a baby, for both of us...think out -ve might surprise each other!


----------



## LunaBean

aww, I'm sorry things are goin crap for you, hope all goes well! What's the name of the book for non-bio mummies? Must get OH one!!!She's currently reading The ultimate guide to pregnancy for lesbians, Ive already read it!


----------



## LunaBean

found it!


----------



## Edensmum

Sam, to find my co-parent/donor I'm using 
https://www.co-parents.net/indexeng.php?lang=english 
and also https://www.co-parentmatch.com

I've paid on both of these (they are about £25 each so not very expensive) that gives you access to the profiles and you can send/receive as many messages as you want to.

There are a few other sits out there who more specifically deal more with donors than co-parents. You can find a few through google.

The only donors that I've seen that expect payment as those wanting travel costs. They are technically not allowed to charge for their swimmers, I think the ones that do this are the more excessive donors who claim success storys of lots and lots of babys. They may even be telling the truth, but there is an obvious reason why official sperm banks cap the number of successful pregnancys to 8. The thought of too many unknown half siblings out there is just not something I'm comfortable with.


----------



## LunaBean

Hey girls, I made us a forum! Feel free to use it (or not lol), cus I think there's a few topics we wouldn't feel comfortable about talking on here! It's only new, so PM me with any suggestions for sections etc, theres loads Ive forgot!!! 

Rainbow Mummies


----------



## sam#3

we have been speaking to someone on co-parents site and he sounded like the perfect donor and is only up the road but then he said he would not meet couples wishing to use AI face-to-face............ to us that seems a bit weird as surely then he could be anyone and look completely different to what he said?? 
We are both new to looking into this and it seems rather odd that he will donate either NI/AI but will not meet if AI, he said you give him your address and phone number and he will ring when delivering a fresh donation at the door.
Any thoughts anyone???


----------



## Nimyra

I don't think I'd be comfortable using a donor who wouldn't agree to meet face to face. I guess it depends if you think you can trust him. I checked my donor's identification to match to the name on his STD test results. I don't know how you can do that without meeting face to face. Maybe I'm less trusting than others.


----------



## LunaBean

I wudn't trust it either, and I def wudn't be giving out ur address and number to a stranger!!!! It does sound odd, maybe he's just covering his back? I say get his number and arrange a time when you can call him, he should be ok with that, if not then Id stay well clear! 
I do know that one donor we used, we only had contact when he was bringing the 'stuff' cus he lived near us, maybe he doesn't wat you to be able to identify him in the street?


----------



## LunaBean

I wudn't trust it either, and I def wudn't be giving out ur address and number to a stranger!!!! It does sound odd, maybe he's just covering his back? I say get his number and arrange a time when you can call him, he should be ok with that, if not then Id stay well clear! 
I do know that one donor we used, we only had contact when he was bringing the 'stuff' cus he lived near us, maybe he doesn't wat you to be able to identify him in the street?


----------



## Baby Love

Aha! I've found some two mommy families at last! Talk to me, share your experiences! My wife and I will be TTC in the summer and I would LOVE to make some friends on here and for us all to share our journeys together :)


----------



## LunaBean

welcome! feel free to add our Rainbow mummies thingy to ur sig! :) There's a few of us on here now!!


----------



## Tegans Mama

Its not as lonely as it used to be when I first joined :rofl:


----------



## day_dreamer

Hello all -- nice to see some new faces around here *waves*

GFs job is safe, thank goodness, so full steam ahead with our waiting to TTC (at least from my pov lol) 

I'm off work at the moment with bronchitis and a broken toe -- don't do things by halves do I ?! haha!
Scared her yesterday when I said I really want to have a baby in my arms by the time I'm 28...she thought that was this year !! It's not until August next year, lol. bless her. We went to see her ex-brother in law's baby yesterday, which was the first time since she was about 16 that she's held a baby...and it went surprisingly well. In my head I want to start TTC in March this year, so that we have a baby here all being well for Christmas, but I know in my head she'll never agree to that. 

*sigh* all this wishing my life away is rubbish !!


----------



## LunaBean

She might come round!!! How did u break ur toe?! I've broke mines loadsa times lol. My OH hasn't held a baby since my 2 year old niece was a baby, but now there's a 3 week old one, we're gona see her tomro, that'll be fun!! All I do is wish my life away lol, I wana be pregnant for Pride in August, and have a baby by Xmas, realistically it could takes agessss!!


----------



## Baby Love

allstars said:


> Hello all -- nice to see some new faces around here *waves*
> 
> GFs job is safe, thank goodness, so full steam ahead with our waiting to TTC (at least from my pov lol)
> 
> I'm off work at the moment with bronchitis and a broken toe -- don't do things by halves do I ?! haha!
> Scared her yesterday when I said I really want to have a baby in my arms by the time I'm 28...she thought that was this year !! It's not until August next year, lol. bless her. We went to see her ex-brother in law's baby yesterday, which was the first time since she was about 16 that she's held a baby...and it went surprisingly well. In my head I want to start TTC in March this year, so that we have a baby here all being well for Christmas, but I know in my head she'll never agree to that.
> 
> *sigh* all this wishing my life away is rubbish !!

Ouch! That must've hurt...it kills when you even stub your toe but to break it?! Hope you're resting. 

I know exactly how you feel about wishing your life away. I wake up every day and try my hardest not to, but in the back of my mind (and a lot of the time in the front too!) I'm wishing that time would pass quicker :wacko:


----------



## day_dreamer

I just stubbed it on the door -- I'm so clumsy!! It's all swollen and bruised now and I'm exhausted from hopping around as I can;'t put my foot to the floor yet !! It's all quite funny really :haha:

I fancy a cuppa so am going to have to drink it in the kitchen or I'll slosh it all over the place trying to hop back to the settee with it :-D


----------



## day_dreamer

Have some exciting news to share -- i spent most of yesterday pestering my gf to come up with a date when we can start ttc and she came home from work and said April!! As in, 3 months from now !!! I'm so excited I could jump around the house screaming (well I would if I didn't have a broken toe ha!)

She said we can start looking for a suitable donor in April, so fingers crossed it wont be long after that. 

I've been charting since December, but my cycles are ridiculously messed up when I'm stressed, and what with the threat of redundancy I haven't seen af since the beginning of December. But my temp has been higher for the past 3 days so I'm hoping she's on her way. *tries to be calm*


----------



## LunaBean

Thats great news!!!! April isn't that far off!!!

Aaaaand can I just announce the latest addition to the rainbow family!! I'm due 2 days b4 my birthday! Early days yet, but fxd!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Tegans Mama

:D :D Congrats Lizzie xx


----------



## sam#3

Congrats lizzie... and thats great news allstars xxx

we have been offered by two donors on the co-parent site but we are still in discussion about it..... one of them doesnt want to meet face-to-face and wants his identity protecting so we cant claim csa on him (????) baffles us considering we have said we would not want any contact from the sperm donor but hey ho what will be will be!!! :)


----------



## day_dreamer

Congratulations Lizzie !!! that's so exciting !!!

Sam#3 - how would you receive his donation if he doesn't want to meet face to face?? How odd!! Still, good news about the other one ...hope it works out for you :-D

I was talking to my manager on facebook chat last night (as you do, lol) and, long story short, I was moaning a bit about wanting to get a new job but not being able to because if I did then chances are I wouldn't be in the new place long enough to qualify for full maternity pay...and he was asking about the ins and outs of what we're wanting to do...and then offered to be our donor !!! He's leaving work on Friday, got a new job, so I won't get chance to talk to him properly about it for a while...but we chatted online for a bit and he is deadly serious!!! My OH wasn't overly impressed, probably because he's a bit chubby and going bald at 36, but I was so touched that he'd offer to do that for us!! I may be able to talk the OH round, seeing as he's the type of person she wants, arty and creative...and he has brown hair -- it's important to her to have a donor with similar physical characteristics to her (even though I secretly want a blonde haired blue eyed baby like me lol)


----------



## EpdTTC

Yay! Congrats Lizzie Moon! I'm so excited for you! Sending sticky bean dust your way!

I am in tww. Did two IUIs this week at my Dr's office with my donor's sperm. I also did Clomid this month and an hcg trigger shot...had good follicles....good sperm count...fingers crossed!

Keep us posted on how you are doing!
EPD


----------



## Baby Love

Lizzie_Moon said:


> Thats great news!!!! April isn't that far off!!!
> 
> Aaaaand can I just announce the latest addition to the rainbow family!! I'm due 2 days b4 my birthday! Early days yet, but fxd!!!!! :happydance:

Congratulations! :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## Jetters

Congrats LizzieMoon!!!! :hugs: and good luck EpdTTC :) :dust:


----------



## day_dreamer

Hello all -- for those of you who already have children (and those that don't if you fancy chipping on :)) I have a question:

In your your daily routine, does one of you do a traditional 'mummy' role, and one do a 'daddy' role? For example, the 'mummy' one of you gets up baby, dresses them and feeds them breakfast whilst the 'daddy' helps out a bit then goes off to work. The 'mummy' one works part time, or doesn't work so she can look after baby and house, then in the evenings cooks (or they share cooking) and share bath time and bed time? 

How does it work for you?

What about if you're breast feeding? 

The reason I'm asking (and yes I do have one haha!) is that my gf and I had a bit of an arguement the other day and it seems she thinks it's unfair that I get to do everything...such as maternity leave, work part time and look after baby. But my point is that as I'll be breastfeeding (hopefully) then I'll need to be the one on maternity leave. And after spending all that time with me little one, I am not about to go rushing back to work full time. I get that she wants to work part time and spend time with the little one too, but don't all families have to come to some sort of compromise on this? I know there are house-husbands around, but it's not all that common... gah...I can see this becoming an issue!! :(

Anyway, rant over...what are your routines/thoughts?


----------



## Jetters

^ My ex and I split everything. She had the baby, and breastfed, but went back to work when he was 6 weeks old and I quit my job. She still breastfed for the first year- expressing like crazy, so i'd be feeding him bottle breastmilk. It worked really well for us and massively helped my bonding with my son- I felt like I had a 'proper' role.

We were fortunate though that our jobs allowed us to do that. Just after he turned one, I went back to work part time and she reduced her house to part time too and that worked just as well for us- lots of family time, lots of one on one time with him each.

You just have to find a balance that works for you both- as the non bio mum I think it's super important to have that extra time, but that's just my opinion. It is very easy to fall into mummy/daddy roles, but then as two women things just flow easier anyway. 

:)


----------



## day_dreamer

I'm super possessive about having a baby, sometimes I think it would be better for me to do it on my own :( 

If I'm going to breastfeed I want to do it properly...I don't mind expressing so that my gf can help with the night feeds or something, but most of the time I want my baby feeding directly from me iyswim?

We've talked about having 2 or 3 children, so she can have the next one, and have the maternity leave etc etc ...but the practicalities of having a child she isn't really interested in, too icky and ouchy lol.

Lots to talk about it seems!!! *sigh*


----------



## Baby Love

allstars said:


> I'm super possessive about having a baby, sometimes I think it would be better for me to do it on my own :(
> 
> If I'm going to breastfeed I want to do it properly...I don't mind expressing so that my gf can help with the night feeds or something, but most of the time I want my baby feeding directly from me iyswim?
> 
> We've talked about having 2 or 3 children, so she can have the next one, and have the maternity leave etc etc ...but the practicalities of having a child she isn't really interested in, too icky and ouchy lol.
> 
> Lots to talk about it seems!!! *sigh*

I'm sure that once you're pregnant and when you have the baby, things will straighten themselves out...I think women have an intuitive way of working together, especially when there is a baby involved! Your OH just needs some time, she's probably working herself up as she's feeling a multitude of different emotions when the word 'baby' is mentioned. Once it becomes a reality she'll probably have more perspective, and you will too! :thumbup:


----------



## LunaBean

(not that it looks like I'll be having a baby anytime soon as I can't seem to keep hold of one longer than a few weeks..) we've been talking about this quite alot, and my OH is in her last year of teacher training, so will be finished and hopefully working by the time I have the baby, so I'll be doing the whole 'mummy' thing, breastfeeding etc, and she'll be goin out to work, but we've decided that she can take over at the weekends, I'll express at weekends so she can feed the baby,(I'm gona combination feed anyway, I think babies get fuller and sleep longer if they are fed formula at night), and take it out for the day or whatever, and she'll be 'in charge' as such. Whether it goes to plan or not is another matter lol. I'll be returning to childminding a few weeks after I have the baby, so will have a few other kids too, so don't think OH will feel like I'm at home with the baby 24/7 and she's missing out. 

She doesn't want to give birth to her own kids until shes at least 30, she's 22 now, and even thinks that she doesn't want the baby calling her mummy because she'll feel really old lol. 

I'm having a break from TTC at the minute, can't face another MC..going for a few tests to see what's goin on in there and being referred to a specialist for pregnancy counselling because my epilepsy medication can cause abnormalities in babies :( 

Also, as much as we've planned this for years and are both really excited, when I got pregnant for the second time last week, my OH totaly freaked out for a day, but then she was fine the next day. It's natural! I suggest getting some books, someone suggested 'The other mother' written by non-bio mums, I got it for OH and it really helped!!! Amozon has it for about £7 including P&P :)


----------



## day_dreamer

Oh I'm so sorry to hear your news Lizzie :( :hugs:
Puts everything into perspective -- here I am fretting about the details of some distant time in the future *tuts* 

xxx


----------



## LunaBean

Don't be silly! It's not minor details at all, you need to think about all these things!


----------



## sam#3

So sorry to hear that lizzie xxx


----------



## Baby Love

Big hugs to you Lizzie, Here's hoping for a third time lucky when you start TTC again :hugs:


----------



## Jetters

So sorry, Lizzie- best of luck in finding out if there's any problems.

I didn't really enjoy The Other Mother book to be honest... it was nice reading lots of perspectives from women in my position but loads of them were SO negative!!


----------



## LunaBean

I didnt think they were negative! Some were really good! I've loads of books lol


----------



## day_dreamer

I ordered The Other Mummy yesterday so am hoping it's not negative -- my OH has plenty of that already thankyouverymuch lol 

Can anyone recommend any other good books for a non-bio mum? I'm trying to get my OH a bit interested (I've given up on excitement for the time being lol) and am struggling...


----------



## LunaBean

Hmm, I can't think of any right now, there's one called Lesbians raising families, I think, if you google it alot should come up! Mostly american tho, I hada order them online and wait aaaaages! I also ordered one that's a photo book of lesbian families and their kids, still not here yet tho!!


----------



## day_dreamer

I'm waiting for my Mum to bring me an Amazon package (because I forgot to change my delivery address lol) which should be The New Essential Guide to Lesbian Conception, Pregnancy and Birth -- there are quite a few on Amazon but they all seem to be much the same. We'll see how this one goes...I'm so excited for it to be here!! It's like Christmas all over again !! Haha !!


----------



## day_dreamer

Happy Friday everybody :hugs:

My book arrived, and to be honest it's a bit too American and rambley for my liking, but my OH is flicking through it so hopefully there'll be something of interest in there for her. There was a nice bit (that I liked anyway) that said how they recommended the mother and baby don't really get out of bed for at least the first week, so allow better bonding and for the mother to become more intune with her baby's needs (especially if breastfeeding) -- I love that idea. I'm hoping my OH will go along with that when our time comes. I have a friend who employed a private midwife and they did exactly the same thing, and her LO seems so much more chilled and relaxed than others I know born around the same time.

Confessions of the Other Mother also came today. I bought that in secret as a surprise for my OH, but having just glanced through it I'm in two minds whether or not to give it her. I think she'd really benefit from reading about other people's experiences, especially as we know nobody in the same boat, but I don't want it to compound her fears of being left out and jealousy...ho hum...what to do, what to dooo.

x


----------



## LunaBean

Id just give it to her, you need to hear both sides, jealousy included! lol. Yeah I think it's a great idea to stay in bed for the first week, I may stay there for the first year lmao. Hope she enjoys the books! I found that other one very ramblig too, I flicked through it abit then chucked it aside lol. The one I did like was 'The ultimate guide to pregnancy for lesbians' by Rachel Pepper, and I also got 'Considering parenthood' by Cheri Pies, but it seemed very negative to me! It has exercises to do after every chapter, and really makes you think whether you're ready or not, but it wasn't my cup of tea! My OH read the first chapter and said 'Do u really think we can afford a baby?' so I took it off her and won't give it back lol. 

I've been looking for some UK books, but havn't found any yet, cus I know American experiences will be different, maybe I'll write one!!!


----------



## day_dreamer

OK, will give it to her when she gets back (in about 20 mins! when I've picked her up lol)

Think I'll steer clear of the other one -- don't need any more ideas being put into her head about whether we can afford it or not -- she's already pulling faces and doubting that we can. I know we'll manage whatever, but she's one of those ever so careful types that has to *know* rather than just find out as we go. I suppose you'd call that responsible, rather than my somewhat reckless idea of "what the heck, lets just do it and deal with the problems if/when they arise" :rofl:

Ooo writing a book is a good idea -- go for it :D


----------



## day_dreamer

What do your little ones call you??

I want to be Mummy, and OH wants to be Mommy (she's from the Black Country and all her family say Mommy/Mom) but we're not too sure if they're too similar to end up confusing everyone !!


----------



## RainbowMum

I'm German so hoping one day I'll answer to 'Mama' :)


----------



## Jetters

Babies choose their own names in the end!!

My ex is Mummy and i'm Mama and Rory definitely knows the difference, although he does switch them sometimes if he's wheedling! Haha! 

Our friends are Mum and Meema, which I like :)


----------



## LunaBean

My OH doesnt want to be mummy/mommy/mum/mama or anything lolol. I think they'll just pick their own names! My friends son calls her mummy and his other mummy 'daddy' lmao. Think he's abit confused!


----------



## day_dreamer

Lizzie_Moon said:


> My friends son calls her mummy and his other mummy 'daddy' lmao. Think he's abit confused!

:rofl: That made me giggle :rofl:


----------



## sam#3

with harry my youngest he calls me mummy and calls vikki 'ne-ne' (knee) which works for us =]
i like the american way of 'mama s' and 'mama v' too


----------



## Tegans Mama

We are Mum and Mama, but she prefers to call us both Mama so we will probably bring the initials into it soon :)


----------



## day_dreamer

sam#3 said:


> i like the american way of 'mama s' and 'mama v' too

I like that too, but we have the same name, so that wouldn't work :rofl:


----------



## Tegans Mama

allstars said:


> sam#3 said:
> 
> 
> i like the american way of 'mama s' and 'mama v' too
> 
> I like that too, but we have the same name, so that wouldn't work :rofl:Click to expand...

Where abouts in Derbyshire are you from? I'm from chesterfield :)


----------



## day_dreamer

Tegans Mama said:


> Where abouts in Derbyshire are you from? I'm from chesterfield :)

Me too :happydance: or should that be :hugs: lol


----------



## LunaBean

lol, I know loads of couples with the same name! Is it not really weird? My ex and her gf have the same name, freaks me out lol


----------



## Tegans Mama

allstars said:


> Tegans Mama said:
> 
> 
> Where abouts in Derbyshire are you from? I'm from chesterfield :)
> 
> Me too :happydance: or should that be :hugs: lolClick to expand...

Oooh now that is pretty cool, we have a distinct lack of gay friends. All my friends from school have moved away to do bigger and better things! :haha:


----------



## day_dreamer

Lizzie_Moon said:


> lol, I know loads of couples with the same name! Is it not really weird? My ex and her gf have the same name, freaks me out lol

It is really weird!! We don't call each other by our names, because it's weird calling your own name out? So we have pet names for each other at home, but it's still strange in other people's company...especially if someone shouts "Laura?" -- I automatically ignore it now cos it's never me haha!



Tegans Mama said:


> Oooh now that is pretty cool, we have a distinct lack of gay friends. All my friends from school have moved away to do bigger and better things! :haha:

Yeah so do we - as in, we have no gay friends, not around here anyway. But come to think of it, we have hardly any friends at all here. My friends from school have moved away and are scattered across the world and since moving back here in 2008 (we lived in Herefordshire for 18 months 06-07) we haven't made any friends...a couple of people from work but nobody we'd really want to see out of work *sigh* Feeling sorry for myself again now, haha! :haha:


----------



## day_dreamer

Evening all :)

How's everyone's weekends been? 

Mine has been brilliant :D We did Valentines Day on Saturday because we just couldn't wait!! We went for a lovely drive in the countryside with a mix CD of lots of special songs. Then I cooked scallops in lemon and red pepper butter for lunch, and my OH cooked venison steak on a bed of baby spinach with a red wine and mushroom sauce :cloud9: This has definitely been the best VD out of the 5 we've had!!

Just made me realise how much I am looking forward to a LO to complete our family :)


----------



## RainbowMum

My GF and I were talking about babies yesterday(like I do all the time) and I believe we've agreed to start TTC in the beginning of 2011 :) Yay!

She's still slightly scared by the idea. I think it sometimes overwhelms her just how much I want to be a mummy!


----------



## LunaBean

woo! thats great!! Are you going the clinic or donor route? I'm excited for you! :happydance:


----------



## RainbowMum

We're going the clinic route, I've set up a second savings account in January titled 'baby fund' LOL
The private donor thing terrifies me, maybe once money runs out we'll consider it again.

There's a bunch of private clinics in London and NHS clinics offering private services to same sex couples, so we have quite the choice here.
Will drag her to the Fertility show in November as well as the 'open day' of the London Women Clinic later this year[they do them every month].

Very, very excited...we'd been hinting but never talked about when we'd start...
We're going on Holiday in February and I said we could try and arrange to time it so we'd know by then if the first 'try' worked :)


----------



## LunaBean

Thats great news!!!


----------



## sam#3

congrats on getting a ttc date honey xx


----------



## LunaBean

Rainbow mummies on One born every minute, channel 4 UK!!!


----------



## Sinnamongirl

Hello you luverly ladies,

I was wondering if I can join this fabulous team. 
I think it's great to be able to talk to other Lesbian couples TTC. 
(I am from the States so I hope that's okay. :) )

New to BnB so please excuse my stumbling around on here.


----------



## LunaBean

Welcome to our club :) Are you ttc already, or just thinking about it?


----------



## ardent

Hi all.... Can I join in?? :)

I too am in a lesbian relationship and TTC... been reading about so many BD's that I didn't feel comfortable talking much in those forums... we did at home insemination last week and am waiting to test now(ish).. currently 8 dpo so still early days.

babydust to all :)


----------



## Mumma2B2010

I'm not TTC but I am a Rainbow (soon to be) Mum :D


----------



## missloraamy

_hey all  im not really sure if i fit into this catergory just yet as me and my kind-of-OH are not technically together just yet. it's an EXTREMELY complicated story and if you look in the 'teen pregnancy' section at the post called 'my best friend', you will find the whole story  

my k-o-OH (tehe) is 14 weeks pregnant now and i'm actually really excited. it's a weird feeling because i feel oddly connected to baby bean already, though she or he is just a bump and is not related to me in any way? but already....ok it sounds really corny...but i love the little bump 

it's going to be an extremely tough ride, not so much now as next year when i'm supposed to be going to university in september. there is so so much to sort out as we are planning on finding a flat together, whether we become partners again or just best friends. 

it's a scary thought that i'm only 16 (yes no patronising please, hehe) and such a big commitment is going to take place. i would be a second mummy to a baby. ....that's incredibly scary, yet absolutely fantastic and i cannot wait! i actually think i'm more excited than my k-o-OH! tehe.

 sorry about the babble, just needed to get it off my chest i guess. i've been judged a lot so far on this forum which quite upset me, and judge me if you will for my age or the situation itself because it is extremely confusing and complicated. but i prefer my life to be exciting than to be same-old  well, for now!

thanks for reading  
Lora xx_


----------



## RainbowMum

welcome Lora, I'm off to read your story
*hugs*


----------



## jessyh

I'm Jessy, the mommy of baby bean Lora was talking about.
I think I'll be visiting this thread a little more to ask for advice etc, I think things are going to get complicated and I'm not good under pressure nevermind now I've got a bun in the oven! haha. :) x


----------



## LunaBean

I think the people in this thread are less judgemental than a few others, because alot of us face prejudice from people, even before ttc (trying to concieve). A few girls in here already have kids, a few are pregnant, and some are still waiting to try, so I'm sure if you have any questions, someone will be able to answer them! 

Never listen to people who judge you, no-one's perfect!!! Plus age etc doesn't matter, I have a 16 year old friend who's just had a baby 4 days ago, and also a friend who brought up her girlfriends baby when they were both 17!


----------



## missloraamy

_thankyou very much  that means a lot &#9829;&#9829; xxx_


----------



## TntArs06

Hey girls,

I am slightly new to this site and EXCITED to find this thread. My partner and I have been together for almost 4 and half years. We are TTC #1 and doing in home insemination via a donor. We are debating whether to use preseed or pre conceive plus? Its hard enough for "us" to conceive so I am trying it ALL!! :winkwink::winkwink:

I am currently taking Clomid 100mg (for Endo issues), Maca, pre nats, folic acid, b6, b12, vit C, baby aspirin 81mg, and robitussin. 

Just not sure what to buy as far as preseed vs. pre conceive plus.

Best wishes ladies. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lilysmum2

Hi ladies, I am not a rainbow mummy but I wanted to come over and wish every single one of you luck! 

Well done ladies who are expecting...you deserve it! :thumbup:

:flower::kiss: Fran:flower:


----------



## TntArs06

lilysmum2 said:


> Hi ladies, I am not a rainbow mummy but I wanted to come over and wish every single one of you luck!
> 
> Well done ladies who are expecting...you deserve it! :thumbup:
> 
> :flower::kiss: Fran:flower:


Thank you very much. :happydance::happydance: I wish you luck as well! Have a good day!


----------



## VGibs

I <3 this thread!!!! Im not LGTB but I sure give it up to those who are!!!!!!!! Especially those couples TTC! Lots of :babydust: for you all!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aka_twinks

Hey all! We are in cycle 1 of TTC #1 (for me, #3 for us). Wifey & I have been together almost 3 years, she has a 4yo from her ex hus & a 6 mon old, conceived naturally with a friend, the same friend and I are also going to ttc, starting this coming up weekend. I realize alot of you on here might not agree with the way we are choosing to get pg but for us, it is what we want! I hope to find a buddy or two on here! lots of babydust, sprinkling down from our rainbow on all you lovely ladies ttc!


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Hello :flower:

I'm Shelby. I am 18 years old and girlfriend, Kristy, is 20. We were best friends for two years before our relationship began and now we've been together for 9 months. We are currently WTT and plan to start TTC in June 2012, after I graduate from college.

All of my family is completely supportive of us and most of her family is. I will be carrying the baby, so we will be using sperm from her older brother. He and his wife have both agreed (quite excitedly, I might add!) to help us create a family.

I'd like to snag the blinkie is that's alright :flower:


----------



## day_dreamer

Hi Shelby :) Welcome to BnB :)

Alright ladies, I have a question (a silly one probably) - just been discussing the details with my friend (our donor) and he said:

"You do realise I can't just do it in a cup and come on over I have to be there, do the deed then it's turkey baster time as from the second of *cough* ejaculation *cough* the sperm start to die as they come into contact with the air. It's literally going to be a case of leave me in the bathroom for a while and you wait in the bedroom until youir OH runs in with a plastic tub and tells you to open wide lmao!"

Is it really going to be that much of a rush? I was at least planning on making him a cup of tea or something lol. Or even ushering him out the door - I'm not entirely comfortable with him loitering in another room...

How long do we have before the sperm start to die?

x


----------



## TntArs06

allstars said:


> Hi Shelby :) Welcome to BnB :)
> 
> Alright ladies, I have a question (a silly one probably) - just been discussing the details with my friend (our donor) and he said:
> 
> "You do realise I can't just do it in a cup and come on over I have to be there, do the deed then it's turkey baster time as from the second of *cough* ejaculation *cough* the sperm start to die as they come into contact with the air. It's literally going to be a case of leave me in the bathroom for a while and you wait in the bedroom until youir OH runs in with a plastic tub and tells you to open wide lmao!"
> 
> Is it really going to be that much of a rush? I was at least planning on making him a cup of tea or something lol. Or even ushering him out the door - I'm not entirely comfortable with him loitering in another room...
> 
> How long do we have before the sperm start to die?
> 
> x


What my donor does.... He is in the guest bedroom next to mine and he does his thang in a softcup. I put pre-seed in the softcup (helps sperm live) and then my OH puts the softcup in under my cervix. I usually leave it in until the next morning. My best friend got pregnant first time doing this. So i believe it works better than the turkey bastor method. FX for you hun


----------



## Tegans Mama

Allstars, Tegan was conceived using the bathroom thing :lol: worked first month for us!


----------



## lindseyry

Hey guys- Id like to jump in on this team, if its ok! Im Linds 32 and DP is 36. Weve been together 11 years in September and have three boys together aged 22,10 and 4. We also have a live in grandson whos 20 months. Were actively ttc #4 using a fresh known donor. DS 4 was also conceived this way. Like a couple of you, our donor comes over, does is "deed" in a spare room of the house, then DP places it at my cervix through a syringe.


----------



## kezza78

Hi all, 

I'd love to join this team!! 

Myself and DP have been ttc through home inseminaton for nearly 12 months now (give of take a couple of months due to donor availabilty). It's amazing to read so many success story, it gives me hope that it will be us soon. 

I suppose i'm on here to make sure were doing things right, so any advice would be greatly appreciated. I've recently been put on Clomid by my GP so i'm hoping that this will give us a boast. 

Look forward to hearing from everyone x


----------



## saviandcrysta

Hello everyone!

My partner and I would also like to join this group! We are TTC #1 this is going to be our first month uisng At home Insemination with donor sperm. Our donor is my partners best guy friend. Right now we are on CD 3 and both very excited :)

Hope to get to know you all and wishing everyone a BFP!!


----------



## TntArs06

saviandcrysta said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> My partner and I would also like to join this group! We are TTC #1 this is going to be our first month uisng At home Insemination with donor sperm. Our donor is my partners best guy friend. Right now we are on CD 3 and both very excited :)
> 
> Hope to get to know you all and wishing everyone a BFP!!

Welcome ladies!! :dust: :dust: your way hun!!! Let us know how it goes. Are you charting on FF yet?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## lindseyry

saviandcrysta said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> My partner and I would also like to join this group! We are TTC #1 this is going to be our first month uisng At home Insemination with donor sperm. Our donor is my partners best guy friend. Right now we are on CD 3 and both very excited :)
> 
> Hope to get to know you all and wishing everyone a BFP!!

Yay! Good luck on your journey guys! It really is an exciting process. :flower:

AFM - I'm officially in the TWW. Baby daddy donor came over Sunday night and last night. He's just such a great guy. Last night he came over, swam with my boys, ate dinner with us and just hung out. After dinner, he cleaned the kitchen. I told partner Mistee "Damn, I shouldnt be having his baby - I should be marrying him!" :haha: 

We got two good insems in - one Sunday and the other last night. Based on cm, I Od in the night last night or early this morning. We were going to get another insem in tonight however, I had to get groceries in the house. Not only were the kids complaining but the animals were threatening to kill me in my sleep! So, I hope one insem approximately 31 hours before O and another insem approximately 7 hours before O is good enough to catch the egg. 

Now, here comes the part that makes me batt crazy - the TWW!! :wacko:


----------



## saviandcrysta

TNT: Yep! Charting on FF :) I hope you get your positive this month!

Lind: Wishing you lots of luck!!!

Ok I'm exhausted so I'm heading to bed.

You ladies have a great day!


----------



## TntArs06

lindseyry said:


> saviandcrysta said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> My partner and I would also like to join this group! We are TTC #1 this is going to be our first month uisng At home Insemination with donor sperm. Our donor is my partners best guy friend. Right now we are on CD 3 and both very excited :)
> 
> Hope to get to know you all and wishing everyone a BFP!!
> 
> Yay! Good luck on your journey guys! It really is an exciting process. :flower:
> 
> AFM - I'm officially in the TWW. Baby daddy donor came over Sunday night and last night. He's just such a great guy. Last night he came over, swam with my boys, ate dinner with us and just hung out. After dinner, he cleaned the kitchen. I told partner Mistee "Damn, I shouldnt be having his baby - I should be marrying him!" :haha:
> 
> We got two good insems in - one Sunday and the other last night. Based on cm, I Od in the night last night or early this morning. We were going to get another insem in tonight however, I had to get groceries in the house. Not only were the kids complaining but the animals were threatening to kill me in my sleep! So, I hope one insem approximately 31 hours before O and another insem approximately 7 hours before O is good enough to catch the egg.
> 
> Now, here comes the part that makes me batt crazy - the TWW!! :wacko:Click to expand...

FX and loads of :dust: your way hun!!! Sounds like you did it around right time. :hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

saviandcrysta said:


> TNT: Yep! Charting on FF :) I hope you get your positive this month!
> 
> Lind: Wishing you lots of luck!!!
> 
> Ok I'm exhausted so I'm heading to bed.
> 
> You ladies have a great day!

Good luck to you too hun! :dust:


----------



## kezza78

Hi all, 

Right, were to start.... We've started using the CBFM this month and today is my first peak fertile day (cd14), usually O on the cd15 so going to do an opk just to be sure! Donor has just confirmed he can come over tonight but can't make tomorrow but can do Friday!! Hoping these days will be ok ( fx'd). Trying to feel really positive this month. 

Linda - looks like we'll be in 2ww together, I've got everything crossed for the both of us!! 

Baby dust to all.


----------



## kezza78

GRRRRRRRRRRRRR

I'm so annoyed in fact make that MAD!!! Donor was meant to come over last night to do his stuff as i'm O today, he leaves it till 11pm to let us know he can't come (had to be up at 5am for work), may as well add tired to my emotions as well!!!!! Although he is a lovely guy he's tendency to let us down is starting to wear me down, i know he's the one helping the us but if he could just be honest and say he can't make it this month then atleast we'd know were we stand.....it's just so frustrating waiting around...He's was meant to be coming over tomorrow too but still don't know if he is...i hate being in limbo... Really sorry for the rant just needed to get it off my chest!! 
I had a really good feeling about this month too, it's my third cycle on Clomid and the CBFM as been spot on......i just feel like crying . :cry:

Anyway sorry again about the rant..i'll keep you posted.


----------



## saviandcrysta

Kezza

I'm so sorry to hear that you're going through this with your donor. It's something I'm praying I don't run into and something I made our donor understand I couldn't deal with. I have a backup donor available just in case though. Both are great guys. 

I really hope your donor is able to assist ya'll this month and you get that BFP you've been wanting :)

>>>>>
Ok.... QUESTION TO ALL YOU LADIES

I've been going back and forth between using the syringe and cup method (donor putting sample in cup and then using syringe to insert it into partner) or using just the softcup (having donor put sample in softcup and inserting it). What's ya'lls opinions on this? I was planning on using Softcups on top of the syringe insertion... but I'm nervous that if we just use the Softcup that the sample won't reach the right area?

Thanks!


----------



## kezza78

Thanks Savi, I'm hoping he's still able to come Friday although I think it might be too late! Think it's about time we looked for a back up instead of relying on one person. Any way about the softcups, we've been doing it by the syringe method but decided this month we're gonna try both. Think we're going to use the syringe first then the cup to keep the little fellas up there! So I'm also interested in what people say.


----------



## TntArs06

saviandcrysta said:


> Kezza
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear that you're going through this with your donor. It's something I'm praying I don't run into and something I made our donor understand I couldn't deal with. I have a backup donor available just in case though. Both are great guys.
> 
> I really hope your donor is able to assist ya'll this month and you get that BFP you've been wanting :)
> 
> >>>>>
> Ok.... QUESTION TO ALL YOU LADIES
> 
> I've been going back and forth between using the syringe and cup method (donor putting sample in cup and then using syringe to insert it into partner) or using just the softcup (having donor put sample in softcup and inserting it). What's ya'lls opinions on this? I was planning on using Softcups on top of the syringe insertion... but I'm nervous that if we just use the Softcup that the sample won't reach the right area?
> 
> Thanks!

My best friend who used known donor :sperm: used the softcup and got BFP first month she used them. I use the softcups as well. It is alot easier and you dont have to worry about the swimmers swimming out. I also use a little bit pre-seed before i put the cup in. And to get the swimmers out of the cup and into your cervix they say to BIG O to suck in the sperm. Good luck to you hun.


----------



## saviandcrysta

kezza78 said:


> Thanks Savi, I'm hoping he's still able to come Friday although I think it might be too late! Think it's about time we looked for a back up instead of relying on one person. Any way about the softcups, we've been doing it by the syringe method but decided this month we're gonna try both. Think we're going to use the syringe first then the cup to keep the little fellas up there! So I'm also interested in what people say.

I hope he's able to make it and on time for you! A back up donor could be a good plan :) Someone who is reliable as we only have once a month to do this and we WAIT the entire month for it lol. 

TNT: I've been talking to my partner about just using the Softcup and I think we might go with that. I'm hoping to order some Preseed here soon. Been debating on that as well. I know it's worked nicely for straight couples I just wasn't sure how it would work for us as there is no penetration involved in our baby making lol.

Oye off to work I go again... these 60 hr work weeks are killing me.

Have a good one everyone!

Crystal


----------



## TntArs06

Ya I think the softcups will be alot better for you. They haven't worked for me yet but I was on a lupron injection that put me in menopause so my cycle is still working itself out. And I had surgery two weeks ago so I think my body just needs to chill out. My friend got her BFP first time she used it. I was obviously jealous when it didn't work first time for me but not all bodies are the same. The pre-seed is amazing. I have done it both ways...inserted vaginally (whole applicator worth) 15 min prior to insemination and I have also put pre-seed in the softcup as well. Not sure which one is better. But either way it helps the :sperm: live longer. Which im up for! hehe :haha: Good luck to you hun and really hope you get a BFP ASAP!! :dust: :hug:


----------



## saviandcrysta

Thanks TNT!
I'm sorry to hear about the surgery and stuff. Been there... not fun. Yeah I'm debating on whether or not I should go ahead and order the Preseed, I don't know if it will get here in time... guess I should try anyways! i really hope we get a BFP this month too. My God I would cry. We both would lol. I TTC for 3 1/2 years, went to the Dr over 4 times a month, had so many procedures and tests done it wasn't even funny... only to ever have one miscarriage. My DP wanted me to carry the baby but after we did alot of talking she said she would be willing to carry the baby for us. This girl is the best thing thats ever happened to me without a doubt in my mind :) I cannot wait to be a mother with her. I can't wait to be a FAMILY with her. She keeps telling me she has a funny feeling she's going to get pregnant this month. And while I think it's a great thing to HOPE for I don't want her to get her hopes too high and then it be negative because I've been there so many times. So I've let her know that if it's BFN that it's going to be ok and I'm not going to be upset with her. That these things can take some time and I love HER above all else.

Last thing I want is for her to be hurting because she feels she failed us :(


----------



## snl41296

I have a question girls... Hi my name is lisa and I am new to this group. although I have a DH I was wondering and hoping from advice from you all. and Hope I can be apart of this group...
We :sex: today and I laid there for 20 minutes got up and I put preseed in my diva cup inserted it inside me and thats where it has been since 3:30pm its 5:30 now. 
a few questions???
Can I have an orgasm any time while its in? with a vibrator? also how long should I keep the diva cup in for? I really hope this is our month but If I can orgasm anytime with the cup in me I will just do it whenever. 
or is it better to do it once the sperm is inside and fresh?


----------



## TntArs06

saviandcrysta said:


> Thanks TNT!
> I'm sorry to hear about the surgery and stuff. Been there... not fun. Yeah I'm debating on whether or not I should go ahead and order the Preseed, I don't know if it will get here in time... guess I should try anyways! i really hope we get a BFP this month too. My God I would cry. We both would lol. I TTC for 3 1/2 years, went to the Dr over 4 times a month, had so many procedures and tests done it wasn't even funny... only to ever have one miscarriage. My DP wanted me to carry the baby but after we did alot of talking she said she would be willing to carry the baby for us. This girl is the best thing thats ever happened to me without a doubt in my mind :) I cannot wait to be a mother with her. I can't wait to be a FAMILY with her. She keeps telling me she has a funny feeling she's going to get pregnant this month. And while I think it's a great thing to HOPE for I don't want her to get her hopes too high and then it be negative because I've been there so many times. So I've let her know that if it's BFN that it's going to be ok and I'm not going to be upset with her. That these things can take some time and I love HER above all else.
> 
> Last thing I want is for her to be hurting because she feels she failed us :(

Oh hun your story just gave me some serious goosebumps! Im sorry about your procedures in stuff that you had to get. I know how hard it is to go through fertility issues and see all your friends get preggors the first time they do it. You try to be happy but then you think "why can't I be as fertile and have the same joy they do?" I really REAALY hope she does get BFP this month. Specially sense its her first time. It would be WONDERFUL if it worked right away and then the only thing you worry about is baby stuff....:baby::baby::hugs: I am sure my partner would get a BFP first try because her whole family has kids all over the place. LOL :haha: Stay positive and I will say some prayers for you guys! :hug:


----------



## TntArs06

snl41296 said:


> I have a question girls... Hi my name is lisa and I am new to this group. although I have a DH I was wondering and hoping from advice from you all. and Hope I can be apart of this group...
> We :sex: today and I laid there for 20 minutes got up and I put preseed in my diva cup inserted it inside me and thats where it has been since 3:30pm its 5:30 now.
> a few questions???
> Can I have an orgasm any time while its in? with a vibrator? also how long should I keep the diva cup in for? I really hope this is our month but If I can orgasm anytime with the cup in me I will just do it whenever.
> or is it better to do it once the sperm is inside and fresh?

I think I have seen you around BNB! Welcome here hun. As far as your questions go..... I will tell you what I do with the cup and pre-seed. Our donor does his "business" in the cup and then gives it to my partner. Before I get the swimmers I put the pre-seed in vaginally(whole applicator full). Usually you wanna use it 15min prior. I used to put it in the cup but this month I tried it this way. Then once I put the cup in, I use our "bullet":haha:(vibrator) right away. An orgasm will act as suction and suck in the swimmers into the cervix. I usually leave the cup in overnight but not longer than 12 hours. If we do the "insemination" during the day, I usually keep it in for about 4-5 hours. Sometimes the pre-seed will seep into the cup so there is some "stuff" in the cup when I take it out! I hope this helps hun and LOADS of :dust: for you guys!! :hug:


----------



## snl41296

TntArs06 said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> I have a question girls... Hi my name is lisa and I am new to this group. although I have a DH I was wondering and hoping from advice from you all. and Hope I can be apart of this group...
> We :sex: today and I laid there for 20 minutes got up and I put preseed in my diva cup inserted it inside me and thats where it has been since 3:30pm its 5:30 now.
> a few questions???
> Can I have an orgasm any time while its in? with a vibrator? also how long should I keep the diva cup in for? I really hope this is our month but If I can orgasm anytime with the cup in me I will just do it whenever.
> or is it better to do it once the sperm is inside and fresh?
> 
> I think I have seen you around BNB! Welcome here hun. As far as your questions go..... I will tell you what I do with the cup and pre-seed. Our donor does his "business" in the cup and then gives it to my partner. Before I get the swimmers I put the pre-seed in vaginally(whole applicator full). Usually you wanna use it 15min prior. I used to put it in the cup but this month I tried it this way. Then once I put the cup in, I use our "bullet":haha:(vibrator) right away. An orgasm will act as suction and suck in the swimmers into the cervix. I usually leave the cup in overnight but not longer than 12 hours. If we do the "insemination" during the day, I usually keep it in for about 4-5 hours. Sometimes the pre-seed will seep into the cup so there is some "stuff" in the cup when I take it out! I hope this helps hun and LOADS of :dust: for you guys!! :hug:Click to expand...

Thanks so much. I DTD yesterday at 3:00 stayed laying down till 3:30 then I had a visit from my brother unexepted LMAO :haha: jumped up, went into the bathroom right away and put the preseed in the diva cup and then left it in until about 9:30pm. I also had an orgasm at 6pm with my vibator. I will cont. this pattern till I ovulate thanks for your help. I hope this can be my month #4 cycle we are on :flower:


----------



## saviandcrysta

Hey everyone!

Just checking in to see how everyone is doing??? What CD are we all on? How's it all looking?

CD 10 here waiting for the big O. Got our Preseed in last night... man that was fast!!! Ordered it on Friday! Also went and got the OPK's and Instead Cups so we are completely prepared. We did however decide to go with a donor here in Austin as well since we don't know if we will be where DP is from when she O's or here. Her family reunion is this weekend. So we are covered in both cases :)

Ok off to work I go!!!


----------



## kezza78

HI all,

We have managed to find another donor:happydance:!! Really pleased, he's really flexiable and really wants to help!! We so happy, just on the count down now for AF so the ball can start rolling!! :cloud9:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Can i ask how you girls have found donors? My partner & i have been going the frozen sperm route & have now officially used up all our money... and still no baby! :cry: I live in the the US. Any suggestions??

:dust: to all!


----------



## kezza78

MommyTammyPA said:


> Can i ask how you girls have found donors? My partner & i have been going the frozen sperm route & have now officially used up all our money... and still no baby! :cry: I live in the the US. Any suggestions??
> 
> :dust: to all!

Hi Tammy, 

We used www.free-sperm-donations.com. It's really good, you can post an add on there as well. We paid the joining fee then put an add on, got loads of replies so you do have to sift through them. You can also search for donors in your area, this is how we actually found the were using. Hope this helps.


----------



## saviandcrysta

Yay Kezza!!! Very happy for you!

Tammy: This is going to sound wacky but a friend of mine told me to try Craigslist since it's so popular here and free. So we did, placed an ad and within 4 hours we had 20 emails from guys interested. We had to sift through them of course.. some where wacky... some were looking to sleep with us to do it (ummm no) and then a few had been donors before and were willing to do it again. Met two GREAT guys who had both been donors before, clean bills of health, knew their sperm was viable, etc. Our first choice had to be on VACA when we Oed so we went with second. VERY nice guy and very quick as well... no hassle, no issues. Just sweet sweet guy. So CL DID work for us as well as for my friend. But I'll warn ya... you will get some wacky emails. Just make sure to use wisdom and let them know exactly what you are looking for :)

Well Savi and I are now in the 2ww I THINK. Got some very POSITIVE OPKS temp dipped yesterday and spiked today... just waiting on those wonderful lines to show on FF haha.
Did two AHI's this weekend. One on Sat and one yesterday. Both went well... did the sperm in the Instead Cup and inserted it that way on Sat then yesterday decided to inject the sperm into her and the rest stayed in the Instead Cup. The cup wasn't that comfortable in her so Sat she left it in for 3 hours and yesterday I think it was only an hour and 30 minutes. 

So here's hoping!!!


----------



## kezza78

Fingers crossed for you Savi.


----------



## saviandcrysta

How is everyone doing?


----------



## snl41296

saviandcrysta said:


> How is everyone doing?

:cry::cry::cry:
lets see not so good. I just know I am not PG bad day for me today... My temps just keep dropping lower and lower I just give it till Monday to drop under or near the cover line :cry:
when is god going to make me PG again :cry: I had my newborn niece last night b/c my brother had a wedding and all I did was hold her and cry at times. I never imagined just having 1. yes I am blessed but I was made to have babies. :cry:
its going to be #5 cycle if AF shows the 3rd/4th :cry:


----------



## saviandcrysta

snl41296 said:


> saviandcrysta said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> 
> :cry::cry::cry:
> lets see not so good. I just know I am not PG bad day for me today... My temps just keep dropping lower and lower I just give it till Monday to drop under or near the cover line :cry:
> when is god going to make me PG again :cry: I had my newborn niece last night b/c my brother had a wedding and all I did was hold her and cry at times. I never imagined just having 1. yes I am blessed but I was made to have babies. :cry:
> its going to be #5 cycle if AF shows the 3rd/4th :cry:Click to expand...

I'm sorry you are having a rough day today but yes definitely remember that you ARE blessed to be able to have your daughter. I tried to have a baby for over 3 1/2 years. Even healthy couples with no issues can take up to a year to conceive.

Hang in there!

Crystal


----------



## TntArs06

Heya everyone :hi:

I haven't been on here too much because I am on VACA in my hometown San Diego. Been having a really good time. :winkwink: Had my surgery about 3 weeks ago and then a week later I think I Ov'd just based on previous cycles. No temping or charting or Opks this month because of my wacky sleep schedule. I am EXTREMELY late for AF to arrive. We inseminated around CD21-25 and have tested and all are :bfn: and no :af: so not too sure what is going on with my body. I think I am CD 44 or 45 right now. I usually have around 35-36 day cycle. So this is definitely strange for me. Could be the surgery messen up my body or hcg isn't picken up, which I find weird. When I get back from vaca, if I haven't started :af:, then I will go to dr for bloods in such.

How is everyone else doin?:hugs:

SNL- Im sorry hun that af is coming. :hugs: These times are definitely hard specially when you see everyone else preggors or with new child. My BF has a 3month old and I love him but you just want your own to hold. FX for you that next cycle is it for you sweets.:hugs:

Savvi- Sounds like you got everything covered! Good luck to you girls! :hugs: FX and :dust to ya that this is it!

Well girls I must rest up. Got another fun filled day tomorrow! Chat with ya'll sometime soon. Take Care.


----------



## MaybeMomSarah

I haven't checked on this thread in ages! My how we've grown. :)


----------



## shangrila

Hi everyone - my wife and I are trying to have a baby too. Went to the GP yesterday to kick off proceedings, and am now coming off the nasty prescription drugs I'm on for neuro pain and am taking folic acid etc. We're hoping we can get a few IUI cycles on the NHS, but still waiting for a decision there. Worst thing I can think about at the mo is I have to go for a smear test (never had one before) and I'm feeling utterly nauseous about that. My wifey says I should get used to it because everyone and their dog will be attending to that region soon! Urgh! What we have to put up with eh? :dohh:


----------



## rosie5637

hi everyone! i hope you don't mind me stalking this thread. i'm straight but am going to TTC via sperm donation next year and don't feel i entirely fit anywhere else in terms of my method of TTC. hope that makes sense!

wishing everyone lots of :dust:


----------



## kezza78

Hi Rosie, 

Try https://www.babyandbump.com/problem...onsidering-home-insemination-donor-sperm.html. It's really helpful!! Good luck


----------



## Annabear

Hi everyone, 
Hope we can join lol My name is Anna im 21 and my gf Emma is 23 (today lol) we've been together for 4 years and engaged for 3 of them. Since meeting Emma i've felt like this was going to last forever and that I wanted to have kids with her and grow old with her!

We are going to have our first 'try' this weekend (hopefully I ovulate friday) 
Our donor is our friend. He had to chat with his bf about being a donor for us first so we kinda missed the last month. I'm hopefull for this month!

Good luck to every one of you!!!
x Anna & Emma x


----------



## snl41296

I have a question girls, I know u all have partners but what if my DH sperm count is low? and a friend is willing to help out? and give his sperm to us? and I have to do it with a syringe? you think the odds of getting pg are higher using the syringe? 
I know its so much cheaper then getting a donor and paying for it when I know this guy for years and years... advice please???


----------



## snl41296

Annabear said:


> Hi everyone,
> Hope we can join lol My name is Anna im 21 and my gf Emma is 23 (today lol) we've been together for 4 years and engaged for 3 of them. Since meeting Emma i've felt like this was going to last forever and that I wanted to have kids with her and grow old with her!
> 
> We are going to have our first 'try' this weekend (hopefully I ovulate friday)
> Our donor is our friend. He had to chat with his bf about being a donor for us first so we kinda missed the last month. I'm hopefull for this month!
> 
> Good luck to every one of you!!!
> x Anna & Emma x

good luck hunni :dust:


----------



## kns

good luck to everyone.
we are a gay couple (lesbian) lol.
we tried at home insemination in september and after the first cycle the donor who was a friend dropped out for some reason and then found out in november it had worked and then a week later my partner suffered a miscarriage at 9 weeks, we then had to find another donor and found the perfect donor and did the first cycle beginning of June and we tested 2 weeks later and it worked again, this was utter shock as my partner was told 18 months ago that in 12 months she would be vertially infertile.
since then we have had 2 scares due to severe pain and bleeding. we think it was either the endometriosis or burst cyst, then bleeding again which on the scan showed 25% of the sac was blood so risk of miscarriage.
had dating scan last week which showed everything fine no blood but low placenta.
everyday is a milestone for us.
we cant find a thread for pregnant lesbian couple like us i hope you dont mind me posting on here?
stacey


----------



## LunaBean

Theres a few of us spread between a few threads!!! Most of us are still TTC, but there's a few pregnant girls! Congrats!


----------



## LunaBean

snl41296 said:


> I have a question girls, I know u all have partners but what if my DH sperm count is low? and a friend is willing to help out? and give his sperm to us? and I have to do it with a syringe? you think the odds of getting pg are higher using the syringe?
> I know its so much cheaper then getting a donor and paying for it when I know this guy for years and years... advice please???

There's no proof that using a syringe works any better, sorry! Good luck tho!


----------



## mtemptress

hi peeps i saw this thread and thought id have a nosey i am in a hetrosexual marriage but i wish you all the luck in the world everyone that wants a baby should be allowed whether same sex or not good luck and baby dust to all xx


----------



## Rainbowbug

Hi.

My sister and her wife are trying so hard to complete their family, and it breaks my heart to witness their struggle. 

After over two years of adoption planning, (and following the introduction of a trial psychologywatsit test they were made to take), they were finally told last year that they were unsuitable to be adoptive parents, and were completely incompatable with each other!! 
I'm sorry, but a 30 minute test conducted by a complete stranger, does not paint an accurate picture of a relationship. They have been together for 10 years, and are the most perfectly suited couple you could meet! 

Anywho, they battled through this initial heartache, and came out on the other side more determined that ever. Towards the end of last year they decided that my sister would try to conceive using IVF.

They had two embryos implanted in May, however this first attempt failed. 
Another two were implanted in September, but unfortunately my sister informed us yesterday this had also been unsuccesful. 


I'm absolutely gutted. They're desperate to have a child.

They have two embryos left - these will hopefully be implanted close to Christmas. 

How likely is it that this will be third time lucky? How many attempts does it take on average before a successful IVF conception? What would be the next step for them if the third attempt failed? 


I apologise for my micro rant at the adoption process...


----------



## kns

hi, 

i really feel for your sister and its so nice to see her famly are behind her and so supportive.
me and my partner would more than likely be unsuitable for adoption or fostering we went with AI and this has been really successful for us, 1st cycle we are pregnant.
im sorry i cant advice on IVF
i suppose the only thing is if they dont try they will never know.
x


----------



## tenleys306

TntArs06 said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> I am slightly new to this site and EXCITED to find this thread. My partner and I have been together for almost 4 and half years. We are TTC #1 and doing in home insemination via a donor. We are debating whether to use preseed or pre conceive plus? Its hard enough for "us" to conceive so I am trying it ALL!! :winkwink::winkwink:
> 
> I am currently taking Clomid 100mg (for Endo issues), Maca, pre nats, folic acid, b6, b12, vit C, baby aspirin 81mg, and robitussin.
> 
> Just not sure what to buy as far as preseed vs. pre conceive plus.
> 
> Best wishes ladies. :hugs::hugs:


* if you dont mind me asking how are you and your partner trying? My wife and I want to try the at home also and i would love to have someon to talk to about it. *:flower:


----------



## TntArs06

tenleys306 said:


> TntArs06 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls,
> 
> I am slightly new to this site and EXCITED to find this thread. My partner and I have been together for almost 4 and half years. We are TTC #1 and doing in home insemination via a donor. We are debating whether to use preseed or pre conceive plus? Its hard enough for "us" to conceive so I am trying it ALL!! :winkwink::winkwink:
> 
> I am currently taking Clomid 100mg (for Endo issues), Maca, pre nats, folic acid, b6, b12, vit C, baby aspirin 81mg, and robitussin.
> 
> Just not sure what to buy as far as preseed vs. pre conceive plus.
> 
> Best wishes ladies. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> * if you dont mind me asking how are you and your partner trying? My wife and I want to try the at home also and i would love to have someon to talk to about it. *:flower:Click to expand...

Sorry it took awhile to write back. I just had a D&C yesterday and still coping with this whole MC thing. We used softcups and preseed. Our donor did his thing in the softcup then my OH took it and inserted it in me up towards my cervix. Before we inserted the cup we put a whole tube of preseed in me about 15-30 min before we inserted it. I was also on clomid at the time and that helped with OV. I sure hope you guys get your BFP soon. You can send me a PM if you want to. I would love to help in any way I can.

Right now waiting for AF to return. If its not here in 2 weeks then will force start it with prometrium so we can begin IUI. We are going the IUI route because we only have our donor until March. So we are doing everything we can to increase our chances.

I wish you the best of luck hun!:hugs:


----------



## tenleys306

i am so sorry you had a mc. I have not a clue how to pm on here lol i am so new to everything. this site however has gave my oh and I the confidence to keep trying. if you would like to im me on aim our name is tenleys306 or facebook us tenleys306 i would love to chat with someone who is also trying and to keep storys going as friends.


----------



## day_dreamer

Hey ladies,

Just wondered if any of you are based in the south west-ish of the UK? We're in Gloucester and would really like to meet up with some other 2 mummy families...so Bristol, oxford, cardiff, swindon, hereford Worcester...would be great!

xxx


----------



## mjo

I just stumbled onto this thread, and thankfully so. My partner and I have been together 6 years and started TTC three months ago, with my partner being the biomom. We are doing at-home insemination with a donor, using softcups. 

Our biggest obstacle at the moment is getting familiar with timing our inseminations. We're using OPKs and tracking BBT. We have it narrowed down to the week in which she is most fertile, but timing is the most important thing and I always start freaking out, wondering if we're doing it on the best days. I know there's no right answer but ugh...so much anxiety about it. 

She ovulates between CD15 and CD20 pretty consistently, so this month we did an insem on CD15, doing another insem tonight [CD17], and plan to do another either the day of her positive OPK or the day after. 

I have yet to find a LGBT TTC group that's active at all, and I'd LOVE to hear about people's experiences and/or success stories that are going through similar journeys. Because it really IS hard to relate to heterosexual couples when it comes to TTC...and there aren't any same-sex couples in our area that we know, and the few we know in the state aren't even close to wanting to TTC. Anyway, I hope to see some fresh posts in the future! This thread is awesome :)


----------



## kns

so is this trying to conceive group?


----------



## dixiecat

Just wanted to introduce myself: my Wife and I (we have been married almost 3 years) are looking to start the ball rolling late next year. Feel utterly clueless and lost about the whole thing but am VERY EXCITED!

We are currently researching our options with PCT's etc and also fertility clinics which are fairly local to us (London)

Hope to get to know you all a little better!

xx


----------



## JKAL

Hi,

Just signed up so all this a bit new, found this thread when googling for Transgender surrogate donors. 

Basically me and my fiancé are both Transmen, before he came out to me we were going to conceive with a sperm donor after a discussion we have now decided to try and find a surrogate and a sperm donor and just exploring our options, if anyone knows of somewhere/something that could help us with this in the UK we'd be grateful.

Riley and Joshua.


----------



## hazeldavis

Hi all. I am URGENTLY looking for gay co-parenting couples to interview for a feature in a UK fertility mag. I just need to chat to anyone co-parenting (whether you're part of a lesbian couple or you're the biological father with another couple, etc) about your experiences. Ideally in the next day or so. Please PM me if you can help. Thanks!


----------



## weeli_excited

hi can i join.
my name is annemarie and me and my gf have been in a relationship for about 6 years 4 years out to our families . we are ttc its our first month so wish us luck xx
i met my doner through prideangel website and he is awesome talk via emails and telephone and meeting him for our first "apointment" on 22nd (tickers wrong).


----------



## missgemmy

Hi all. My partner and I have been together 6 years and want to start a family. We've approached our gp but are not holding out any hope for any nhs help. We've registered wiv pride angel and co parent match but are unsure what the next step is and clinics are too expensive. Any advice on conceiving would be great. Thanks gem & annie


----------



## aka_twinks

Good luck to Weeli & missgemmy! my gf and I are going to hopefully start trying this summer! She has 2 kids and this would be my 1st. she is ready for me to start whenever i am however, i have a few things to finish before i start trying. hope to see some good news out of this thread!:thumbup:


----------



## Babeforever14

Hii my girlfriend and i been ttc number 1 starting this month!! im currently in our 2ww!! we have been together for 6 years and 1 month!!! we want our BFP soon!! wish u all luck!!! we are using instead cap method


----------



## EricaCheramie

Lesbian couple. My partner and I have been together for 2 years and now are ready to begin a family..Looking for a buddie to partner up with on our journey. Please any and all advice is welcome. We have NO clue as to where to begin to look for a donor. Thanks in advance- Erica & D


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi All!

I am happy to find a thread that seems to be active or trying to get active again.

My Wife and I have been TTC for almost a year. We have been together for a total of 14 years and married for 1.

We are using the home method and after reading alot of the success stories today, will probably start the instead cups. I have been reading since about 9am and it seems to be more success in couples to use the cups. We have tried the clinic method with an anonymous donor but the cost of the failed attempts weighs heavy. So we are using a known donor (again) and will inbetween (if we haven't with him) use the bank sperm to the home (finances into play as well). Quick questions, where did you get the Preseed from?


----------



## andrea2011

Hi, I'm new here too and I would like to join this group. My partner and I (she's 37 and I'm 32) have been together almost 5 years, and have been ttc for four months this time. We tried for several months in 2008, but due to health issues on my part, we had to put everything on hold. I'm going to be the birth mom, because of age and other factors.

We have a known donor, and are doing insems at home. Our donor has been a close friend of mine since high school, and he and my partner have become great friends over the past couple of years. We inseminated on Monday, so I'm in the tww now. Hoping and praying for a baby!


----------



## MrsMM24

andrea2011 said:


> Hi, I'm new here too and I would like to join this group. My partner and I (she's 37 and I'm 32) have been together almost 5 years,
> 
> We have a known donor, and are doing insems at home. Our donor has been a close friend of mine since high school, and he and my partner have become great friends over the past couple of years. We inseminated on Monday, so I'm in the tww now. Hoping and praying for a baby!

Hi!!

My wife and I have been trying since Mar 2010. Still no good news. We are right behind you, we inseminated on Wednesday! Good Luck to you!!

Sending you
:dust:


----------



## RubyRainbows

EricaCheramie said:


> Lesbian couple. My partner and I have been together for 2 years and now are ready to begin a family..Looking for a buddie to partner up with on our journey. Please any and all advice is welcome. We have NO clue as to where to begin to look for a donor. Thanks in advance- Erica & D

Hello there! Would love to be "TTC" buddies! :flower:

We have an active thread over on "assisted conception" with lots of advice & support for starting AI at home!

https://www.babyandbump.com/assisted-conception/165424-considering-home-insemination-donor-sperm.html

Everyone is welcome! :hugs:

I am part of a lesbian couple TTC baby #2 -- I have found such awesome advice & support on BnB!


----------



## andrea2011

MrsMM24 said:


> andrea2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm new here too and I would like to join this group. My partner and I (she's 37 and I'm 32) have been together almost 5 years,
> 
> We have a known donor, and are doing insems at home. Our donor has been a close friend of mine since high school, and he and my partner have become great friends over the past couple of years. We inseminated on Monday, so I'm in the tww now. Hoping and praying for a baby!
> 
> Hi!!
> 
> My wife and I have been trying since Mar 2010. Still no good news. We are right behind you, we inseminated on Wednesday! Good Luck to you!!
> 
> Sending you
> :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you! Good luck to you too!! Lots and lots of :dust: back at you!!

I know how hard it is to try and try and feel like it's never going to happen. We started trying in early 2009 and I had one chemical, and then after several months we had to take a break due to some health issues. We started trying again in February.


----------



## MrsMM24

It didn't work out for us this month. AF came on the 9th. We however will be back at it soon, we have decided to try as frequently as we get the BFNs! I am staying positive, but just the hope and anticipation are wearing on my hopefulness....


----------



## sweetz1982

I'm new to this board and wondering if anyone has some words of advice or not. My wife and I have been together for 4 yrs. We decided to TTC and a friend agreed to be our donor. I did conceive that month, but I m/c about 6 weeks later. We weren't actively TTC this month but something happened and we started to become used to the fact that I may in fact be expecting. The problem is I believe that I ovulated on May 6th or 7th and the act took place on May 5th. I thought I was on a 28 day cycle but now I'm learning that I may not be. I'm having a ton of symptoms that aren't normal as far as AF is concerned and since we haven't been TTC and I am with a woman, I haven't been charting AF to know for sure how long my cycles are. What are the odds at CD 30 of being pregnant when I had a BFN on CD 28 yet AF hasn't showed yet? We have decided that if I'm not this month, then we will actively start trying as we have both gotten used to the idea of welcoming a new family member.


----------



## MrsMM24

MrsMM24 said:


> It didn't work out for us this month. AF came on the 9th. We however will be back at it soon, we have decided to try as frequently as we get the BFNs! I am staying positive, but just the hope and anticipation are wearing on my hopefulness....

Well, UPDATE!!!

We are going to the 1st appt this afternoon, 3 hours to be exact! I have an irregularly regular cycle, so, it turns out that on 6/14/11 I got a :bfp: and the doc wants to see if the AF coming on the 9th was actually implantation... We are going to see just how far along we really are.... We did do a cycle right after AF left last month, but with my cycle, we don't know. I will update you later. 

We really need to ressurrect this thread. I know that there is a Lesbians TTC thread, but this one would be ideal, for those that are not just TTC but also are PG as well as just a group all of our own.... Put the word back out to all the ladies... TEAM RAINBOW MUMMIES is BACK!!!!:happydance:


----------



## MrsMM24

sweetz1982 said:


> I'm new to this board and wondering if anyone has some words of advice or not. My wife and I have been together for 4 yrs.
> 
> We have decided that if I'm not this month, then we will actively start trying as we have both gotten used to the idea of welcoming a new family member.

Well, search my name and see all the threads that I have posted to (too many to list) and there is some GREAT information for you! Do not give up, I will say that, it is a difficult process, but nothing compares to the end result!!! I will be starting a journal this afternoon, or tomorrow morning after we have gone to the appt in a few hours. The information that I recevied on this site, truly helped my wife and I through this process for a 2nd time. I will say this..... INSTEAD CUPS:thumbup:


----------



## EmmaRhiannon

Hey :)

Mind if I bombard? ;)


----------



## MrsMM24

EmmaRhiannon said:


> Hey :)
> 
> Mind if I bombard? ;)

Absolutely not... Welcome!!! :winkwink:


----------



## EmmaRhiannon

Nice to find a group like this & talk to people in the same situation


----------



## MrsMM24

EmmaRhiannon said:


> Nice to find a group like this & talk to people in the same situation

You are very right! My wife and I have really enjoyed this, as although we have the support of family and friends, it isn't the same as talking to, sharing and hearing new from people actually DOING and GOING THRU the same! Any and everyone is more than welcome to message me, chat with me on here. We are about to start a pregnancy journal next week to give more insight and have something for those ladies that are still little timid to write, some thing to read.:thumbup:


----------



## EmmaRhiannon

congrats on your :bfp: btw :) :)
I'd read your pregnancy journal - send me the link when you do it?

We bought our home insemination kit today  EXCITED!! 

Just waiting for me to ovulate now!! :)


----------



## want2bmomma

Congrats MrsMM24! My partner and I are on our second attempt of TTC. The first one (via IUI) resulted in a BFP but ended in MC at 5 weeks. We go in tomorrow for our second IUI. So we'll see how this one turns out.


----------



## MrsMM24

want2bmomma said:


> Congrats MrsMM24! My partner and I are on our second attempt of TTC. The first one (via IUI) resulted in a BFP but ended in MC at 5 weeks. We go in tomorrow for our second IUI. So we'll see how this one turns out.

Thank you!!!

GL and my FXD that this one is the one. We know how the process can be on emotions. This is suuuuch a blessing, so hang in there and it will happen. I will be happy to follow you on your journey. I will be on here quite often now that we are keeping a journal.... :thumbup:
Sending :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wantadonor

Hi everyone,

Im hoping for advice. me & my GF have had a chat and decided that we would like to be Mummies. We would love to hear other peoples experiences. We have decided to go for insemination - Im undecided whether to use a clinic or go through a known donor. What Are your experiences of searching for a donor online? It seems to be a minefield out there and we really dont know where to start. I dont really want to be pregnant for another 12 months yet - but do you think we should make our plans now or are we too early?

Any advice or shared experiences would be lovely !

Thanks

K & N


----------



## RainbowBaby10

Hey everyone, I haven't been on the boards in what seems like forever!! I have missed so much...

Luna- I see that you got your BFP Congrats!! 

I haven't read over the posts yet because that will take days I'm sure but I just wanted to say hello to everyone. Good luck to those of you still ttc and a huge congrats to those of you who have been successful in this sometimes stressful journey...


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome Wantadonor... I would suggest reading some forums on here because everyone has listed information that WILL be valuable to you, trust me! There are a few links in my journal so just check that first page. GL and :dust: to you as your journey begins! We will be here to chat, tremendously! :flower:

Welcome back RAINBOW! :flower:


----------



## Whisper

Hi, 

I am not sure where to post this really but my sister in law and her wife have been TTC through IVF and sperm donor but unsuccessfully. 

I haven't suggested anything yet as i wanted to have my 2nd child first to complete my family i don't plan on having any more children, anyways for the last couple of years i have been seriously considering becoming an egg donor for them, my question for you ladies is how would you feel about it, if a close family member suggested it?

Do you think it would be a good idea? I know they are desperate for children and would make such amazing parents. I really want to help them if i can, but i don't want to suggest this and them be offended?

Any advice would be great, i realise counselling etc would have to take place and its not a decision to take lightly, but DH and i have talked about it and he is ok with it.

Sorry if this Q is in the wrong place i just want some advice before i speak to them.
:flower:


----------



## MrsMM24

Whisper,

First, welcome... Next, I think that is a wonderful self-less act. I think that it is something that you can bring up, it does not seem offensive and infact sounds genuine. It will allow them to reveal if this is something that could possibly help because being unsuccessful thus far could be luck or an egg/sperm issue. I think the fact that you are donating an egg, is less offensive, because you are still suggesting to allow them to carry. I think that when you are comfortable, you should speak with them.

I commend you on this as well. I hope that the outcome is that your egg donation will be helpful and successful for them. Good Luck and keep us posted! They willbe great additions to our boards! :flower: :dust:


----------



## Whisper

MrsMM24 thank you for replying. 

I really would be honoured to donate an egg to them, i couldn't carry it though. I don't think i could mentally or physically cope with another pregnancy. Plus i know how much she wants to experience pregnancy, she is very maternal and an amazing auntie.

I just wonder how you might feel if it was someone you would see regularly, at family gatherings etc. Would you want the rest of the family to know or for them to believe it was an anonymous donor? 

I will keep you posted for when i speak to them. :flower:


----------



## MrsMM24

Whisper,

If this were ME, I would not want everyone to know, there is already enough stress in the entire process. I think that I would eventually in years when the child could understand, tell family. Likely, you, your husband, my wife, myself, and doc, would be all that I would let in on this. However, everyone is different. You never know how the 2 may react, they may want a different relationship. That is something that would no doubt be discussed when you suggest your egg. At that time too, like I mentioned, they may open up to what if anything is hampering their conception thus far. It could not be her eggs at all.... Still this is the most unselfih thing you could do and I still think you should definitely suggest, and list all that you did here.... Looking forward to hearing their story :flower:


----------



## Whisper

Just a little update, I have spoken with them both and they have been talking things through and are very keen, we are all 4 of us getting together soon to chat. I have asked my doctor to send a letter of referral and then we have to start with some counselling first, me and my DH - her and her wife and then all together. 

I am really excited - i really really hope this works for them. Also I am a weeny bit nervous about the injections etc but its only for a very short period. 

I am feeling soo positive about this fingers crossed. x


----------



## MrsMM24

WHISPER, this is GREAT news, quite AWESOME if you ask me!!! :happydance: you are such a blessing!!! You are definitely a great sister, but great person all around! FXD that all things go well in the next few months and there will be some happy and exciting news coming from you. Please please, keep me updated. Tell your sisters, I said GL, and that I am praying for them during this journey. :hugs: to you, and your lovely family!
:dust: :dust: :dust:

I am here to chat whenver.

<----2DPO


----------



## sunbaby358

just joined and wanted to know if anyone has any advice. me and my wife have been trying to concieve for 6 long month using home insemination.. we just completed our 6th cylce so keep a finger crossed :) for us plz if u will!!! good luck to everyone ttc!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

sunbaby358 said:


> just joined and wanted to know if anyone has any advice. me and my wife have been trying to concieve for 6 long month using home insemination.. we just completed our 6th cylce so keep a finger crossed :) for us plz if u will!!! good luck to everyone ttc!!!

There is PLENTY of advice on this thread! :wave: Welcome!!!
If you click on my journal in my siggy, there are links to other threads with DIY and Home Insem!! GL, can't wait to hear some exciting successful updates from you and your wife!! FXD!! :dust:


----------



## adroplet

Hi all.

i'm on CD6 today and on the 4th IUI cycle. We (my partner) have been using donor sperm from a cryobank. 

Have any of you had any success this way? how many darn times will it take?

I'm on NO meds but will be taking the trigger when OPK is positive, just to make sure and time it right. 

Any Advice?:flower:


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome ADROPLET :wave: Hate to read and run, but here is a link that is sooo informative! https://www.babyandbump.com/assiste...dering-home-insemination-donor-sperm-356.html

Also, there are some links in my Journal. TTYL


----------



## TurtleSquish

I'm brand new to BandB, but am a veteran at fertility friend. this is the first thread i've responded to, i hope you all don't mind!

i'll give you some background info on me (it's a lot)

my wife and i are both 23 years old, we've been together for nearly 4 years, been married for two and a half now. we've been ttc since october of last year, have been pregnant twice in that time, both were very early losses (4 weeks 2 days and 4 weeks 3 days) and i've had two previous losses, one in 2008 at 8ish weeks (I wasn't seeing a doctor, so I'm not sure how far along), and one in July of 2007 which was a stillbirth at 27 weeks. His name was Bailey.

Since we started ttc, I've had one surgery on my ovaries to remove two ovarian cysts, one on each side. One was blood filled, 9cm, and one was filled with hair, fat and teeth, surrounded by skin, which was 5.5cm. Those were removed in March, and it's august now...and they're back! 10cm on my left side, filled with blood. 6cm on my right, segmented, looks like fat is starting to show up in it. My obgyn told me to take birth control to suppress ovulation, and I declined, so she told me I need to see an RE, not her. 

My sweetie has severe PCOS and has told me she doesn't want to carry, but will if i can't. We're looking into adoption while still ttc. I'm currently 8DPO

sorry for the rambling! I look forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## amommy

thank you MrsMM for the invite to this thread, I wasn't sure if I qualified because I am bi-sexual and many in the lesbian community are not real inviting of those of us who have been with men.. 

Currently I am TTC my 8th child and using donor sperm because at the moment I am unpartnered. 

I have continued my search for a woman to be with, but most either do not enjoy that I have 7 kids, or don't consider me available since I have been married in the past! 

I look forward to being here, and being able to share with you ladies!


----------



## amommy

TurtleSquish said:


> I'm brand new to BandB, but am a veteran at fertility friend. this is the first thread i've responded to, i hope you all don't mind!
> 
> i'll give you some background info on me (it's a lot)
> 
> my wife and i are both 23 years old, we've been together for nearly 4 years, been married for two and a half now. we've been ttc since october of last year, have been pregnant twice in that time, both were very early losses (4 weeks 2 days and 4 weeks 3 days) and i've had two previous losses, one in 2008 at 8ish weeks (I wasn't seeing a doctor, so I'm not sure how far along), and one in July of 2007 which was a stillbirth at 27 weeks. His name was Bailey.
> 
> Since we started ttc, I've had one surgery on my ovaries to remove two ovarian cysts, one on each side. One was blood filled, 9cm, and one was filled with hair, fat and teeth, surrounded by skin, which was 5.5cm. Those were removed in March, and it's august now...and they're back! 10cm on my left side, filled with blood. 6cm on my right, segmented, looks like fat is starting to show up in it. My obgyn told me to take birth control to suppress ovulation, and I declined, so she told me I need to see an RE, not her.
> 
> My sweetie has severe PCOS and has told me she doesn't want to carry, but will if i can't. We're looking into adoption while still ttc. I'm currently 8DPO
> 
> sorry for the rambling! I look forward to getting to know you all.

Turtle are you sure these were not teratomas? My friend had those teeth, hair and tissue filled ones.. I sure hope you are able to be "done" with these.. My last partner had these and ended up with 3 different surgeries to remove them.. painful for you I am sure.. I hope you get well soon!


----------



## wilsons228

Hi all! were newbies too :) we did our first cycle this month 3 days before o we used an at home donor, and then on the day of o we did a round of IUI with sperm from a cryo bank using a round of femara and the trigger shot. I am now 9 DPO and hating the wait!! and symptom spotting is the worst!!! They want me to test the 29th! anyone else going crazy?? :)


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome TURTLE, AMOMMY, and WILSONS :wave:

I am not sure about everyone else, but I accept you AMOMMY, and hope to hear about your journey for #8! There IS a woman out there for you!!! GL and :dust: on this journey.

TURTLE, I too am too familiar FF. It has been very helpful, but do realize that it fertility is individualistic. I am in my 30's so my cycle's haven't changed much. I have had irregualarly regular cycles since the age of 11. I do hope that you and your spouse have a successful run this cycle. Cannot wait to read all the stories from couples like us... :dust:

WILSONS, good job holding out, you are almost to test date. I have spoken to you on other threads so I know this is hard on you two, but remain hopeful, looking forward to hearing about your upcoming bfp!!! :dust:

I am 13DPO today! We are doing ok not testing, but my wife is getting anxious and she almost has me convinced... but I am holding tight. My temperature is remaining high, however I have seen this before in our 2 yrs of trying so it isn't enough. After the MC I know things could be different so, we wait. We hope to get a bfp soon, but more importantly, before our daughter is 10! :dust: to the thread.


----------



## amommy

MrsMM have you checked your cervical position lately? mine is quite high if I am pregnant and goes low and soft just before AF arrives.. 

Your chart is looking like it may go triphasic which would be another great sign!! I agree with your wife!! TEST!!! haha.. I hope you get your BFP and your daughter can have a baby to snuggle with soon!! 

Thanks for the encouragement about finding someone.. Right now I am more concentrating on school and if someone comes along then that is just a bonus!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

amommy said:


> thank you MrsMM for the invite to this thread, I wasn't sure if I qualified because I am bi-sexual and many in the lesbian community are not real inviting of those of us who have been with men..
> 
> Currently I am TTC my 8th child and using donor sperm because at the moment I am unpartnered.
> 
> I have continued my search for a woman to be with, but most either do not enjoy that I have 7 kids, or don't consider me available since I have been married in the past!
> 
> I look forward to being here, and being able to share with you ladies!

That's their loss, amommy. I hope the right woman comes into your life. :flower: 

Just want to wish everyone here luck on their TTC journey! :dust:


----------



## wilsons228

Hi girls... just wanted to get this off my chest before bed :)
I think the hardest part about waiting is knowing not only that you'll be dissapointed but that I will dissapoint my wife as well...she's so supportive and I know she doesn't feel that way but I know she's so excited and today I started feeling my af symptoms. Extra tender bb's today! And weird cramps. Yuck!
Also...we have 2 more vials of sperm left before we have to buy more! But that baby batter is expensive not to mention co_pays and testing! How does everyone do it!
Xoxo night all and baby dust to all <3


----------



## amommy

I find a donor through freespermdonoregistry.com, use instead cup and they either ship to me, or I meet them for a fresh sample which they produce in the restroom.. I don't know if this method is for everyone, but it certainly saves a ton of money!


----------



## amommy

oh MrsMM, your chart is sure looking great, 13 dpo and a slight rise in temps, seems like that is going in the right direction!! Still can't wait to see when you test!


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies,

AMOMMY, I am so touched by your enthusiasm. It is what I needed to lift my spirits today. We DID test on CD11 and it was a bfn. However, it was CD13 by my original chart so I don't know if we should be optimistic that it was too early or what?? :wacko: I will have to turn to checking the cervix this evening, just to give myself something to think about. Otherwise, we are going to test tomorrow CD14 or CD16 (just confused) FXD

WILSONS, it IS very expensive, we tried all methods, I have to agree with AMOM on this one, you could save quite a bit by signing up to freespermdonorregistry.com or at https://www.free-sperm-donations.com/ Many of the donors are donors at banks as well. GL, don't be afraid to come in here to get info. I do hope however, that this is not AF coming in FXD!!! :dust:

I am 15DPO (13DPO by FF) Well, it looks confusing&#8230; I mean, on Sunday (DPO14), after inputting my temp, FF changed my OV date. Does this happen often? I mean I am on CD34! Longest cycle ever! I know now, that this is a result of the M/C in July. :sad1: I am feeling like I am totally out of it this month after seeing that. Current SSing: very tired, BLOATED, bbs tingling every now and then, not hungry often, I have felt sick the last few days when I first wake, but it leaves. I guess I am just waiting now to see if AF ever shows&#8230;. Other than that, the weekend was lovely. I hope everyone else is doing better!!!


----------



## adroplet

wilsons228 said:


> Hi girls... just wanted to get this off my chest before bed :)
> I think the hardest part about waiting is knowing not only that you'll be dissapointed but that I will dissapoint my wife as well...she's so supportive and I know she doesn't feel that way but I know she's so excited and today I started feeling my af symptoms. Extra tender bb's today! And weird cramps. Yuck!
> Also...we have 2 more vials of sperm left before we have to buy more! But that baby batter is expensive not to mention co_pays and testing! How does everyone do it!
> Xoxo night all and baby dust to all <3

I know what you mean by 'dissapointing your wife'...I'm trying on my 4th IUI this month and I get very emmotional when blood tests are NEG. We both cry together. I just begin to feel like a BFP will never come.
We are very lucky to have $5 med and $10 visit copays. The specimens are all cash at $1220 a month since we buy 2 vials for back to back IUIs. We agreed to an anonymous donor for peace of mind.


----------



## wilsons228

Thanks for the advice guys ;) right now were really lucky as copays are low so we literally just pay for the sperm...but it adds up. Really dreading this week as I feel a lot of af symptoms but well see! How's everyone doing??


----------



## adroplet

wilsons228 said:


> Thanks for the advice guys ;) right now were really lucky as copays are low so we literally just pay for the sperm...but it adds up. Really dreading this week as I feel a lot of af symptoms but well see! How's everyone doing??

I'm getting a little excited now. I have an us for tomorrow and possible trigger if my follies are mature enough. I have been testing with an ovulation kit (the smiley face one) morning and afternoon and Neg so far. 

will you be testing soon or wait it out???? 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wilsons228

Those smiley tests never worked for me my dr said some people don't register on them so I used the trigger too. I think ill wait until Friday to test if the witch doesn't get me first as that will be 14 days past the iui! Good luck to you! That is so exciting!


----------



## Steve M

No sleep all night walking the room with baby, didnt expect this:wacko:


----------



## wilsons228

hang in there steve it gets better...you are blessed. Xoxo


----------



## MrsMM24

Good Luck at your U/S today ADROPLET!

WILSONS, how you holding up in the TWW?

STEVE, give it time. Things get better, love your little blessing....

Sooo... I tested, FRER... BFN! :sad1: 
14DPO, CD34! Longest cycle ever!! Current SS: very tired, BLOATED, no appetite, , but it leaves. I guess I am just waiting now to see if AF ever shows&#8230;.

I have been reading alot on BnB about ladies getting late bfps, so I am thinking that since there is no af, we could still be in the running...

Wondering now if I am still in this chase... :af: temps still lingering highly.... Guess I am still waiting...


----------



## wilsons228

My tww seems to be dragging I'm 12 days past my iui and I want to test so bad but I'm trying to hold out...all I have are the digi tests which idk if they are good for testing early!
Your still in the race until af comes! Don't get discouraged!

I have similar symptoms as well but my bb are tender and I've had very mild cramps and twinges on the side I ovulated from...so we will see! Thanks for being a buddy on the tww its nice to have someone to talk to :)


----------



## MrsMM24

WILSONS, for sure, I am a buddy till your LO pokes their lovely head out!! :thumbup:
Your symptoms do sound good. I am holding onto the fact that :af: hasn't even so much as peeked.... FXD!!!


https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...join-me-47-testers-counting.html#post12201738


----------



## Whisper

MrsMM24 said:


> WHISPER, this is GREAT news, quite AWESOME if you ask me!!! :happydance: you are such a blessing!!! You are definitely a great sister, but great person all around! FXD that all things go well in the next few months and there will be some happy and exciting news coming from you. Please please, keep me updated. Tell your sisters, I said GL, and that I am praying for them during this journey. :hugs: to you, and your lovely family!
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> I am here to chat whenver.
> 
> <----2DPO

Just a weeny update nothing much has happened really apart from us all getting together to have a chat, i have spoken to my doctor and he has written a letter to the clinic to get things started and we have an appointment with the consultant next month for i suppose an interview and chat and some tests to check we are 100% and i'm not being forced in to it LOL. (seems very odd but my SIL told me he said that!)

We've decided the best thing for now is to keep it all between us, i shall update you as things progress. 

oh, one more thing - I saw a tarot card reader last week and she said i would have 3 children a girl, boy then girl and as i explained to her i was done with having more she seemed to think that this donation would result in a baby girl! 
Funny thing is she said the exact same thing to my mum (that i would have a girl,boy,girl) when she saw her last year before my son was before, before we even knew what we were having! 

Have you been able to test yet ? Lots of :dust: :dust: to you, fingers crossed the rest of this year is filled with lots of babies being made!

xx


----------



## MrsMM24

WHISPER, this is so good! Thanks for the update. Hope your SIL wants a baby girl (I am sure they want just a healthy baby) because it seems the tarot card reader is onto something.... GL, I simply cannot wait... to hear the good news. I agree, I think this should be bwteen you 4 for now if not always...

I did test, BFN, no :af: so, I am still waiiiiiting....


----------



## Ein_85

I'm just wondering how soon did you all start looking for donors? I mean we're not going to TTC till 2013, however we're probably going to have go with an annoymus donor, as neither of us has any close male family or friends that we could consider. So is there anything wrong with us looking right now? Also is it wrong that if we find the right donor, I think that Ape may change her mind? :muaha:


----------



## MrsMM24

EIN, there is nothing wrong with looking now. In fact, the sooner the better. There is soooo much the donor has to be aware of as well as you all. Getting everything in place early, will save you alot of time when you are trying to meet harsher deadlines such as OV!!! I say look now and get all your bases covered. You may end up using more than one, the shipping, the meeting, mind changes, etc....

*AFM* Ladies...15DPO, CD36! Current SS: Tired, BLOATED feeling heavy and clothes not fitting, feel wet but not much CM. Temp crept up a tiny bit this morning. Staying pretty persistent and above coverline. We leave for vacay tomorrow early, so I will test then, FXD! 16DPO!
Check out my chart below&#8230;

:dust: :dust: :dust to the Thread!!!!!


----------



## wilsons228

Fingers crossed for you!! Excited to hear what happens! I hope this is our month. Have a great time on vaca!

I don't think its ever too early to start looking...keep your options open. We started looking a few months before hand and then went to a fertility specialit to get tests done just to rule anything out since the process is so expensive...but when you find what you want it generally only takes a few dawys to get! Good luck to you!


----------



## adroplet

Ein_85 said:


> I'm just wondering how soon did you all start looking for donors? I mean we're not going to TTC till 2013, however we're probably going to have go with an annoymus donor, as neither of us has any close male family or friends that we could consider. So is there anything wrong with us looking right now? Also is it wrong that if we find the right donor, I think that Ape may change her mind? :muaha:

my 2 cents:

My partner and I deferred TTC for about 2 years. I now think we should have begun sooner. After months of issues and a laproscopy, i found out i had endometriosis, fibroid tumors and a septated uterus - all fixed with lap surgery. So far 3 IUIs and no BFP. We have always used donor sperm from a cryobank. It took us a long time to decide which one to go with and then we even had to decide on alternates just in case the sperm quality was poor. I have only used 2 diff donors and I have had to buy the specimes in advance and have them stored because they do sell out. 
I suggest to start looking and save your $..................you will be spending some serious $$$ TTC.

Good Luck!!:thumbup:


----------



## wilsons228

yea saving your money is no joke! It is NOT cheap. But so worth it :)

Im 13DPO no a.f yet but i feel like im getting sick :( gonna pump myself full of vitamin C and hope it works! Does anyone know of any safe allergy pills to take while TTC?


----------



## wilsons228

https://www.etsy.com/people/TheFertileGarden?ref=ls_profile

Just thought id share this with everyone...alot of people talk about gemstones that are attached to fertility and this lady on etsy has a shop devoted to fertility jewelry :)


----------



## adroplet

wilsons228 said:


> yea saving your money is no joke! It is NOT cheap. But so worth it :)
> 
> Im 13DPO no a.f yet but i feel like im getting sick :( gonna pump myself full of vitamin C and hope it works! Does anyone know of any safe allergy pills to take while TTC?

Good luck and feel better!!!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wilsons228

I'm. Out this month :( dissapointed...but still hopeful for nextt month!


----------



## adroplet

wilsons228 said:


> I'm. Out this month :( dissapointed...but still hopeful for nextt month!

I'm so sorry to hear that.

You may be out this month but we're here for you.:hugs:


----------



## SpudsMama

Hi ladies, sorry to just drop in... but I was wondering if I qualify to join the group? I'm an aromantic asexual... I don't really fit in anywhere else on BnB but my method of TTC is pretty much the same as the rest of you :blush: 

:dust: to you all xx


----------



## wilsons228

Of course you do! Everyone fits in here :) welcome :)

Thanks adroplet you guys mean a lot :) I'm trying to stay positive but its hard not to think about it so I've been taking long walks with my ipods so I don't have to listen to myself :)

How's evveryone else doing


----------



## SpudsMama

Thanks wilsons :hugs: xx


----------



## wilsons228

No problem! Hows it going this month?


----------



## SpudsMama

It's going really well thanks. I had two donations from my donor on Friday night (O-2) and Saturday afternoon (O-1), I've ovulated today if the positive OPK yesterday was accurate. I'm just being patient now, gearing up for the two week wait after a 3 month break! How's your cycle going? I haven't had a chance to catch up on the thread yet... xx


----------



## wilsons228

im out this month... Got AF this morning...but it was our first month really trying we had a few donations at home and then an IUI with donor sperm at the drs office...but im trying not to get too down about it! Do you know your donor personally or anon??


----------



## adroplet

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Hi ladies, sorry to just drop in... but I was wondering if I qualify to join the group? I'm an aromantic asexual... I don't really fit in anywhere else on BnB but my method of TTC is pretty much the same as the rest of you :blush:
> 
> :dust: to you all xx

Yay!! Welcome. :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

Well, update, bfn... but no af, so, we are going to try to get in with the doc this week when we return. 

So sorry WILSONS :hugs: I hope to see you get a bfp in Sept! I have a thead for testers... join me.

Welcome :wave: TTC! Happy to have you, and of course you're welcome here.


----------



## SpudsMama

Hi adroplet :flower:

MrsMM - Going to see your doc is definitely a good idea... I've been keeping an eye on you on the big at home insem thread :thumbup:

Sorry to hear that wilsons. If it's only your first month TTC you've still got plenty of time to conceive, I'm about to hit my one year mark! :hugs: I met him a few months ago on a sperm donor forum but at the time I was TTC with a friend (which hasn't worked out after 7 months) so I got back in touch with him asking if he was still willing to help me. Turns out he is and he's a great guy. This is my first cycle working with him. He's a known donor... I'm going to send regular updates and pictures of the baby and he's going to write a letter and send pictures of him and his own two sons once a year. Because I'll be a single parent, I'm bound to get asked at some point why he/she doesn't have a Daddy, and I like the fact that I'll be able to show him/her something of their biological father. He's happy to have contact with the child when they're older too if it's what they want.

What's everyone else's set up with their donor? xx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Hi everyone, hope you don't mind me joining in. I'm bisexual and my dh and I are ttc our last baby. I certainly don't want to upset anyone by being here but I don't really feel like I fit in any other ttc group. TBH, this thread feels right and I'm thankful MrsMM pointed it out in another post. Cheers and baby :dust:


----------



## wilsons228

Mrs mm glad your back! How was vacation...your still in the game! Yay!

Adroplet that's awesome that you have a friend willing to do that for you! We had a few that backed out...who know guys were so attached to their sperm :p

Welcome pink or blue!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Thank you, Wilsons! I hope next cycle brings you a :bfp: :flower: 

I have a known donor, I found him on FSDR. He's really cool and laid back, we've been talking since early July. This is our second cycle with him and he's been great about driving here, he lives just over an hour away from us. He's open to contact whenever the child is ready to meet him and is looking forward to updates, pictures, ect. There's no set schedule, it's up to us how often we send them. :)


----------



## SpudsMama

It looks like we have the same set up with our donors pinkorblue :flower: Except he'll also send annual letters and photos of himself to the child as well so I can give them to him/her when they're ready... xx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Yeah, we have great donors, TTC. :flower: I think that's very cool of your donor to send letters and photos. :)


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi PINKORBLUE, you are most welcome to join, I am so very happy you saw my post on the other threads, I put them out there to help everyone on here know they have a place to go. I hope that you feel welcomed and come here to talk and enjoy information, good conversation, and support in any point of your journey.

WILSONS, I am with you, I am out. She reared her face this morning.

Well Lovely Ladies, I am back! We had a wonderful time, not good enough, as no bfp before we left :sad1: however, af was nice enough not to show on our trip and not until this morning, after returning last night.

We are moving on to Sept. My cycle seems to be back in tact. My chart is in my siggy so feel free to stalk away and follow us on the egg chase again. I hope everyone is doing well.

So sorry for the losses I wasn't here for :hugs: and I hope that we will get a bfp soon. 
CONGRATS :happydance: to those that received their bfps in my absence.

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to those that are still in this chase, about to start the chase, and those that are in the most terrible TWW!


----------



## wilsons228

So sorry mrs.mm :( on to the next month for both of us! Glad you had a good vacation! Were gonna do a little weekend getaway on the 16th to destress! Can't wait! Did you see the etsy link I posted about the fertility jewelry line?? I ordered a bunch of stuff! I went to this woman today who specializes in crystals and se gave me a bag of crystals that supposedly helps with fertility...idk about that! But anything that could potentially help right??
I started my femara today so I. Should o around the 12th after my hcg shot for the IUI anyone else on any fertility drugs?? Hoping we have some success this time because if not we only have one more vial of sperm before we have to spend 1500$ on more!! But I try and think of it this way...straight couples don't generally have sex one time and have luck so we shouldn't expect anything more :)

Anywayssss that's my rant! I hope everyones having a good day!! Xoxoxo


----------



## SpudsMama

So sorry about AF MrsMM, but at least she let you have a decent holiday. For the first three years of having periods, she _always_ turned up when I was away. Me and my Mom had a running joke that the witch just liked the beach :haha:


----------



## MrsMM24

WILSONS, I am going to have to check out that site. We bought some nice Tribal Indian pieces while we were away to help. We are willing and going to try anything on this egg chase. I hope that your mini-vacay on the 16th will prove helpful, as ours was filled with relaxing and hopeful thinking.

TTC, exactly! That was the only thing that was a nice adjustment. It seems mine was always during our trips as well. I was shocked that af was so kind.

*AFM* Ladies...CD2! Back in this egg chase again. We are fully ready. During relaxing times this past week, we chatted, fine-tweaked our plans and are ready to get this Sept bfp. Even got a new BBT-T so be certain. We are going to do more CM monitoring as well. Between temping, charting, CM checks, and more &#8220;donations&#8221; we are confident that this IS going to be IT!!! I have a thread for Sept testers that is picking up, my Aug testing thread had a high percentage of bfps, I am going to keep it going, in hopes of adding my name to the list!

Follow my chart below&#8230;

:dust: :dust: :dust to the Thread!!!!!


----------



## wilsons228

What's your Sept link??

What days do you guys usually do your donations?? Because I do and IUI in office on the day of ovulation but we have someone that might be willing to do some donations at home the couple of days before hand


----------



## Pinkorblue11

I have a great feeling about this cycle for you, MM! :) 

Wilsons- That's a good idea to have your bases covered. :) Since my cycle shifted this month, my donor and I agreed that I would text him as soon as my opk turns positive. He made the donations the night of my positive and the next night. Good luck with your donations and the iui! :flower:


----------



## wilsons228

Good luck cant wait to hear about it :)

A little nervous about this month im not sure why! i need to stop thinking about it so much! easier said than done loL!


----------



## MrsMM24

wilsons228 said:


> What's your Sept link??
> 
> What days do you guys usually do your donations?? Because I do and IUI in office on the day of ovulation but we have someone that might be willing to do some donations at home the couple of days before hand



https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/ttc-groups/two-week-...-counting.html SEPTEMBER THREAD!

The IUI is typically on the day after the OPK high/pos and the day after. We try to get donations on the day of the OPK and then 2 days later. We have been able in the past to get a donation when the OPK is slightly pink just to cover all the bases.

PINK, thanks!! It is crazy, because I think I have a good feeling about this month as well!!! FXD!!!


----------



## ebelle

Joining in this thread to follow the discussion!

Team Rainbow Mummies~


----------



## SpudsMama

4dpo... argh, hurry up 10dpo so I can test!! xx


----------



## wilsons228

Fingers crossed for you :)

Has anyone ever used preseed and soft cups for donations?? I was thinking of trying that this cycle


----------



## SpudsMama

I use them both and have done for months. They're a lot easier than syringes in my opinion. I insert the Pre-Seed internally, rub some into the inside of the softcup, pour the donation into the softcup and put it in. I also try to have an orgasm and lie still for a few minutes. I keep them in for about 8 hours, but on a couple of occasions I've left them in a bit longer, overnight for example... xx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Softcups for sure but not preseed yet. If this cycle doesn't work out, I'm getting some. :)

You said it, TTC. TWW never goes by fast enough! :p


----------



## ebelle

I've used preseed and softcups for the past few cycles.

I normally insert the preseed using the applicator they provide 15 mins before the donation comes in. I'm not too good with inserting with the sperm inside the softcup, so we syringe it up before inserting the softcup after and of course, having the big "O"

Hasn't worked so far, but keeping my fingers crossed that it works this cycle!


----------



## MrsMM24

I haven't used the Preseed (we are this cycle) but softcups.... I SWEAR by them. They have worked for us in the past and for soooo many women on this site. I would definitely say there is nothing wrong with giving them a try. Anything really as we chase down that egg! I do however recommend that you and anyone trying them, get some "practice" in. They look intimidating but really aren't! We don't even use a syringe after the first few cycles in year one.

Well Ladies, today is CD4. The evil witch is spotting her way out of the space!! I think that we will be having an early OV this month. "Donations" are set to begin arriving the week of the 12th. We are determined to catch this eggy, we are excited and have such a good feeling about this month! how awesome to have a June Baby!!!


----------



## wilsons228

Just wondering if anyone has gone this route... We found a donor online whos willing to ship sperm to us... he said it gets shipped "chilled" but im wondering if anyone has had any success with this way...and if the sperm would live that long


----------



## adroplet

wilsons228 said:


> Just wondering if anyone has gone this route... We found a donor online whos willing to ship sperm to us... he said it gets shipped "chilled" but im wondering if anyone has had any success with this way...and if the sperm would live that long

Doesn't sound right.

I pick mine up from a cryobank and it is cryogenically 'frozen' in a 7 day tank.

If i were to use a donation, the Dr tells me to have a fresh specimen in their sterile cups, kept warm between my boobies and get to the office within 30 minutes. 

So chilled just sounds odd....and would it have been tested for dieases or mutations the way the cryobanks do???

I would research.


----------



## Almost Mama

*subscribes*
hi ladies!!!
we're expecting our first! we used IUI done at the fertility clinic. it isn't legal to purchase the donor sperm to do @ home insemination in canada just yet (at least according to the fertility doc we used)
it took us 7 rounds, the last of which was medicated (clomid, and trigger shot)
i was also on progesterone suppositories, as my levels were always low.

currently 15.5 weeks, will be 16 weeks wednesday, and keeping fingers crossed all goes well!!

so happy to have found a group like this!!! THANK YOU MRSMM24 for the links!!!

baby dust and happy growing all :)


----------



## adroplet

Almost Mama said:


> *subscribes*
> hi ladies!!!
> we're expecting our first! we used IUI done at the fertility clinic. it isn't legal yet to purchase the donor sperm to do @ home inseminations (at least according to the fertility doc we used)
> it took us 7 rounds, the last of which was medicated (clomid, and trigger shot)
> i was also on progesterone suppositories, as my levels were always low.
> 
> currently 15.5 weeks, will be 16 weeks wednesday, and keeping fingers crossed all goes well!!
> 
> so happy to have found a group like this!!! THANK YOU MRSMM24 for the links!!!
> 
> baby dust and happy growing all :)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!:happydance:

Thanks for posting. We all need a successful post to read for encouragement.


----------



## wilsons228

Congrats almost Mama!! Were starting our 2nd round of IUI with Femara and Trigger anywhere between the 9th and 12th ill find out tuesday!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Congratulations Almost Mama! xx


----------



## aljm419

Hello everyone! I am so glad I found this thread. It's nice to read that others are going through the same things as me, makes me a little less alone on this journey.

My wife and I are currently in our first tww and I am going crazy. I swore I wasn't going to try and identify symptoms and now that I'm 3dop that's all I do. I also wasn't going to test until af was late... she's not due until the 16th and I have an early detection test sitting in the bathroom waiting for the 10th. 
I'm confident that we did everything within our power to get pregnant this month (including driving through a hurricane) so I just have to keep reminding myself of that fact. 
Good luck and baby dust to everyone! I love reading your posts. :)


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Congrats Almost Mama!!! 

Good luck, aljm! FX you see a bfp soon!


----------



## Almost Mama

aljm419 said:


> Hello everyone! I am so glad I found this thread. It's nice to read that others are going through the same things as me, makes me a little less alone on this journey.
> 
> My wife and I are currently in our first tww and I am going crazy. I swore I wasn't going to try and identify symptoms and now that I'm 3dop that's all I do. I also wasn't going to test until af was late... she's not due until the 16th and I have an early detection test sitting in the bathroom waiting for the 10th.
> I'm confident that we did everything within our power to get pregnant this month (including driving through a hurricane) so I just have to keep reminding myself of that fact.
> Good luck and baby dust to everyone! I love reading your posts. :)


GOOD LUCK|!! AND LOTS AND LOTS OF BABY DUST!!!! the tww killed me EVERY time, i felt like a lunatic! lol who knew 2 wks could drag so slowly???


----------



## Almost Mama

wilsons228 said:


> Congrats almost Mama!! Were starting our 2nd round of IUI with Femara and Trigger anywhere between the 9th and 12th ill find out tuesday!!

good luck to you and the wifey!!!
so excited for you! and thanks so much for the congrats! BABY DUST!! XOXX


----------



## aljm419

Thanks PinkorBlue and Almost Mama.
Oh, and congrats Almost Mama!
I keep having "symptoms" and I'm sure they're all in my head but hey, at least they're keeping me positive.
I follow "The Secret" so I'm just going to continue to create my bfp and think positive.


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome :wave: ALJM!!!

CONGRATS!! :happydance: ALMOST!!!!


----------



## wilsons228

I go tomm to start our second IUI process!! anxious to know the dates this month..but nervous! And i bought preseed and soft cups for our at home insem...a little unsure about how thats gonna go haha but if nothing else it will be fun to watch us try to figure it out :)
Hows everyone else doing!


----------



## SpudsMama

Good luck tomorrow wilsons! 

I'm at 9dpo now with a few symptoms, still really impatient though! :wacko: xx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Wilsons*~ GL, hope you see a bfp this month!!! 

*AFM*~ Not much going on here at 10dpo, just pms type stuff.


----------



## MrsMM24

WILSONS, good luck! I hope you all have practiced with those soft cups!!! :haha:

*AFM... *I am CD8 and hoping that OV on time. I had a longer cycle after MC so hopefully cycle #2 is a little better if not back on track. This cycle I had a couple of heavy days, which was totally abnormal for me. Normally I have short, and med-light flow. I just hope that the OV happens in about a week. We have the "donation" dates all set up, just to cover bases. We will have more this month. I am not sure about my chart however, it is gearing up to look a little strange already. GL Ladies! :dust:


----------



## aljm419

Thanks MM!

Fingers crossed Wilsons! My wife and I did pre-seed and Softcups. I did the pre-seed and then we did the insem with a syringe and after the 30min of laying with my hips elevated inserted the softcup. I was afraid of putting the cup in too soon and blocking out sperm which I am sure is crazy but trying to get pregnant will do that to ya. :)

AFM.... 4-5dpo depends on what source I look at. I'm still going crazy with sympton spotting.... really tired, can't eat as much and I got a pimple today which is a bid deal for me because I NEVER break out. I've been having some pain and pressure around my pelvic bone, anyone else experience this?

DW was getting impatient with the tww and wanted me to test last night so I had to explain that it would be negative at this point regardless if I'm pregnant or not. Still planning to test this weekend but probably not until Sunday because DW is taking tomorrow off from work and will be working Saturday. Waiting an extra day is probably a good thing anyways because once I poas I know I will do so every day until I get my + or af shows up.


----------



## adroplet

Hi girls, good luck to all of you on your TWW.

Mine is up already......and i have not tested yet. I have no symptoms of AF expect for sore swollen boobs for the last 2 weeks. 
I will just wait for AF, i think it's less depressing than having a nurse tell me it's negative or 1 pink line on a pee stick.


----------



## MrsMM24

:hugs: ADROPLET I know that it is hard to remain hopeful during these times. I hope that :af: stays far far away, for like 10 mos!!! 

ALJM, my DW is the same, however, we have gotten into a rhythm this time, after trying so long, and suffering an MC, I think that she is alot better at waiting. I hope you and your DW can hold off a couple more days to test. GL FXD! :dust:

CD9, I started with my OPKs this morning. I will use a 2nd this evening. I am also monitoring my CM this cycle. I want to try the cervix, but I am not sure I know exactly what it should feel and seem like. Prior to the MC, I was like clockwork, CD14 or CD15 OV, 1st cycle @ MC I was at CD20, I am not sure what this cycle will bring. However, I have been using the robitussin, Primrose, and B-6, so let's hope I am looking for an OV this weekend or early next week! How are all you ladies doing today??? FXD! :dust:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Sorry adroplet, :hugs: I sure hope you see a bfp very soon.


----------



## aljm419

So sorry adrop! Fx for you next month.

MM, fx crossed that your cycle gets back on schedule. What do you use the primrose and b-6 for? I did robitussin this cycle but I don't know if it helped that much.

AFM- We caved and I tested last night, negative. I knew it would be at this point but it still stung. I had what seemed to be some impantation spotting last night but I'm not sure. It was nothing more than a slight pink on the tp and it was gone after 4 wipes (tmi). I made DW come look to make sure I wasn't imagining things, lol. 
I've got a slightly sore throat today and a bad taste in the back of my mouth but I wouldn't call it metallic...

Here's a picture I took after a rain storm yesterday. There were rainbows everywhere! We saw at least 4 different ones. I'm taking it as a sign...
 



Attached Files:







rainbow9.6.11.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Great pic, aljm! :thumbup: sorry for the bfn, fx for you.. :hugs:


----------



## adroplet

13 DPO - I still have not tested.........and NO AF. yay!


----------



## wilsons228

Oh god, i tried those softcups today...they are INTERESTING. haha they seemed to work better to put in when i was laying down but idk if im doiung it right! im still afraid the baby batter might escape! haha
Anyhow! I go for my day 12 ultrasound tomm... and ill probably take my trigger shot friday night.. so were planning at home insem fri and sat with different donors and then the 2nd IUI sunday. AND THE WAIT BEGINS AGAIN! 
Thank god for you guys :) I always come here to talk when i start to get down! 
Hows everyone else!!


----------



## wilsons228

ALJM. LOVE your picture!! Just love it! you should take it as a sign... i know this is random..but i keep seeing black squirrels latley...which i heard are supposed to be lucky! so i will keep telling myself just that!! haha my wife thinks im going CRAZY! i guess TTC will do that to us!


----------



## MrsMM24

WILSONS, good luck this weekend!!! :dust: the cups are weird the first and maybe the 2nd time, but trust me, you will not lose the batter.... :haha: Many women use them for af so... If you have it in and it isn't bothering you, it is in right! Try the SOFTCUPS thread, there are all types of youtube, etc, postings..... FXD for this!! You can come to my testers thread... 
https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-...-counting.html SEPTEMBER THREAD!

Today...CD10, I saw a hint of a pink line on the OPK this morning (hard squinting). We are going to call and move the donations up 1-2 days. Predicted OV is on the 16th and we want to cover a few days just to cover the bases a little more this month. Prior to MC I was OV on CD14 or 15 and the 16th will be CD18, I OV&#8217;d CD 20-21 last cycle&#8230;. I started using OvuView app on my phone last cycle, and interestingly, it said the best time to use OPKs is between 2-8pm. That I haven&#8217;t heard before. I guess I have it covered, as the clinic said first thing in the morning and I have been doing the morning and evening. I have been checking my cervix as well and I think it&#8217;s going to take a minute to get use to. I still check CM. Thanks to a dear BNB friend (NY), I began the baby aspirin last night, tussin, Primrose, and B-6, I am probably going to be ridiculously FERTILE! :haha: Next week can&#8217;t get here fast enough!!!! FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## wilsons228

i. Slept with the cup in last night to make sure we could do it right...donation # 1 happending in about an hour 2 donations tomm then ovulation and IUI sat...hope my bases are covered!


----------



## SpudsMama

Good luck wilsons! 

I'm 11dpo now, 2 BFN's so far and a temp drop today, with possible IB yesterday afternoon (one little spot of brown CM on toilet paper and nothing since). Fingers crossed! xx


----------



## adroplet

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Good luck wilsons!
> 
> I'm 11dpo now, 2 BFN's so far and a temp drop today, with possible IB yesterday afternoon (one little spot of brown CM on toilet paper and nothing since). Fingers crossed! xx

How:happydance: exciting!!!!

I'm 14 dpo and no AF yet or any sign of it. 

Fx'd for us.:hugs:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Wilsons*~ How exciting for you!!! :thumbup: Passing some bfp :dust: to you! 

:bfp: dust *adroplet* and *TTC*, I like that ticker! :) Woohooo, hope af stays away!

*MM*~ Are you going to try preseed too, or not this cycle?


----------



## SpudsMama

The ticker is bloody scary, I can't _really_ spend that many hours on BnB can I?! :rofl: Temp went back up today so praying it's a good sign!! xx


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi PINK, yes, I am definitely going with Preseed this cycle. I am not sure what if anything I am NOt trying! :haha:

TTC, yes! You can spend that many hours on BNB! Cause I know I am close to it! :haha:

*AFM...*CD11, We moved each donation up 1 day, it still spans over 6 days 4 times, because OV may be a little closer than we first thought. All the things that I am taking possibly will make a positive effect and we have a long fertile stage. FXD! I used the OPKs at night now and the line was the same as the morning, I will continue the nightly. Hoping to be ridiculously FERTILE in just a under a week!! FXD! :dust: :dust: The flooding in this area and all the rain is just annoying now... I mean, in less than 2 weeks, we have had an earthquake, hurricane, and now flooing/tropical storm :wacko: I hope everyone has a good weekend, hoping to hear some great news from all as we gear up for the next week! FXD!


----------



## aljm419

Hey guys! Hope you all are well.

Wilsons... I am definitely taking it as a sign... it just so happened that the rain that helped create these rainbows came from what was left of TS Lee, Lee is our middle name for a boy. How can it not be a sign. I also had what appeared to be ib that evening. I told my wife that I felt like those rainbows were our baby looking for us. Hopefully just one baby, not 4, lol.

Wednesday and Thursday were kind of rough days for me. I was feeling down and felt like it wasn't happening this month. Then come 2am this morning I wake up feeling sick to my stomach, fell back asleep and woke up at 5am feeling sick again. Didn't feel too bad at 7ish when DW woke up to go to work but having the dog and cat jump on the bed made me feel a little "seasick". Ate lunch around 12:30 and then about 1 felt really sick. Sipping on a ginger ale now and feeling ok, but not great. I'm going to pick up some tests and probably take one in the morning. 

I can't help but wonder if maybe I o'ed earlier than what I've been saying. I definitely felt o pains on Monday but didn't get a +opk until Thursday afternoon (didn't test Wednesday).


----------



## Almost Mama

*ALJM:* 
Everything you posted sounds very promising :)

My wife and I have been together 7 and a half years, married for 5 and a bit... and we are expecting our first :cloud9:

i'm carrying, and my BIGGEST "umm... I think this may have been the month" symptom was.. (sorry if this is TMI) my nipples! I'm a very... pink... girl, lol :blush: but a few days prior to testing, they went from pink, to POPSICLE PINK, lol. It was my biggest tip off.

That, and we have 2 golden retrievers... I knelt down to hug one, and it had been raining out earlier. the smell of damp dog made my gag reflex go INSANE. my eyes watered, i was dry heaving, and my nose ran. LOL :headspin: pregnancy flips you upside down, but it's LOVELY, all at once.

lots of baby dust to you this month! please do keep us posted!!!:dust:


----------



## Princessbec

Hi ladies, new here my DW to be and I are TTC our last baby I've just started charting. So hoping that we will have a baby some time in the next year or so.
I found my way here after spending many hours reading other lesbian couples TTC blogs and writing my own. So time for me to stop talking to a blog that no one is prob reading and talk to people that can answer back :thumbup:


----------



## Almost Mama

Princessbec said:


> Hi ladies, new here my DW to be and I are TTC our last baby I've just started charting. So hoping that we will have a baby some time in the next year or so.
> I found my way here after spending many hours reading other lesbian couples TTC blogs and writing my own. So time for me to stop talking to a blog that no one is prob reading and talk to people that can answer back :thumbup:

welcomeee :) hope you find it helpful here!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I just want to say I totally support all of you 100%. I wish you all so much good luck and plenty of sticky baby dust! I understand how frustrating it is having to use donors and surrogates. And trust me if I didn't have so many problems already and I wasn't married I would probably be a surrogate. My best friend told me before I met my husband, that if I needed he would reluctantly donate his sperm to me so that I might get pregnant on my own. He was transgender and I am bisexual. He felt he didn't want to have kids due to how he felt about himself not being born a woman. But that's true friendship right? I lost him in a motorcycle accident in 2008 and think about him daily. And sometimes I wish things had of worked out so that I could have a living memory of him. :( He was a few months away from finally becoming Nichole the strongest woman in my book. So I'd love to be friends with anyone of you who need someone to talk to about conception or anything! <3


----------



## Almost Mama

LekkerSlaap said:


> I just want to say I totally support all of you 100%. I wish you all so much good luck and plenty of sticky baby dust! I understand how frustrating it is having to use donors and surrogates. And trust me if I didn't have so many problems already and I wasn't married I would probably be a surrogate. My best friend told me before I met my husband, that if I needed he would reluctantly donate his sperm to me so that I might get pregnant on my own. He was transgender and I am bisexual. He felt he didn't want to have kids due to how he felt about himself not being born a woman. But that's true friendship right? I lost him in a motorcycle accident in 2008 and think about him daily. And sometimes I wish things had of worked out so that I could have a living memory of him. :( He was a few months away from finally becoming Nichole the strongest woman in my book. So I'd love to be friends with anyone of you who need someone to talk to about conception or anything! <3

awww :) this was a very sweet and supportive post.
i'm so sorry to hear about your friend :( that must have been horrible. 
i'm sure she is watching over you, as proud as can be, and in time, she'll help to bring you the baby you were born to raise. 
welcome to the group, and LOTS of baby dust to you as well!!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Lekker*~ Big :hugs:, I'm so sorry you lost a very dear friend. Your post is really sweet and I hope you are blessed with a baby very soon. Lots of luck and baby :dust: to you also!

*Princess*~ Welcome to the group and good luck ttc!!! :) 

*AFM*~ AF decided not to take a vacation, so I'm back to square one. Got preseed, mucinex, EPO and digital opks all ready to go. My donor and I are going to hunt this egg down once and for all! :rofl:


----------



## Tegans Mama

Hey everyone! 

My name is Lea, my Oh and me (wife to be... getting married on Monday :D ) are now officially TTC#2. Our daughter Tegan had her 3rd birthday on August 17th. I am CD11 today and got a faint line on my OPK today. I expected to OV about cd16 (the 16th) but think I might actually ov early for once! Our donor has agreed to donate on the 13th and 15th so even if I do ov early we are probably covered. 

Good luck to everyone whose ttc. Can't wait to get to know you all better


----------



## day_dreamer

Oooooo yay that's exciting Lea! 

Hang on...does that mean you'll get a donation on your wedding day?? That'd be pretty cool if you conceived then :)


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I wish you and your wifey tons of happiness and love on your wedding day and every single day after that!


----------



## adroplet

I'm out.

AF came.


----------



## wilsons228

Welcome Lekker,Teagans and princess :) Good luck!

Sorry Adroplet :( i know its so dissapointing... but i guess things happen when they are meant to which is the WORST thing to wait around for!! Sending you hugs. damn that AF

I went yesterday for my IUI and had at home donations two days befor that and used the softcups and preseed for the first time..which was an interesting experience...lol. I had 3 potential folicles this cycle though so fingers crossed!!

Also...congrats on the wedding Tegans mama! Wish you guys all the best!!


----------



## Tegans Mama

Nope no donation on our wedding day! I am NOT up for doing THAT on such a special day :lol: I actually hate the physical process of ttc and find it quite gross :blush: it's really a grin and bare it type of situation for me.


----------



## wilsons228

honestly, i do too! especially the at homes... My DW gags almost everytime she has to suck the donation up in the syringe LOL however the Dr's office is just as awkward but this is the only way to get it done, right :)


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome :wave: PRINCESSBEC, LEKKERSLAAP, and TEAGANS!!! Sooo happy to see this thread picking up again, it was a blessing when I 1st joined BNB and I have tried so many times to get the word out that we are here! FXD!!! :dust: to us all!

TEGANS, Happy Wedding Day! :happydance: Happy to see you hear as we met on other threads. GL with the "donations" this would be an awesome time to conceive!!

ADROP, so sorry :hugs: that af has snuck in on you. 

FXD!!! WILSONS!!! This is so very exciting, I am watching out for you on the testing thread as well!!! FXD! :dust:

*AFM&#8230;* CD14, I am hoping this is my week, we will be having donations at the end of the week into next week. My CM has been hard to read, I typically have quite a bit after af leaves, it has been here, just not loads as I am use to OPKs are starting to show a little pink so I am getting anxious. I added green tea, from a suggestion on the threads, just want to give clear enough path for the swimmers to reach their destination. I got my preseed on Saturday so I think we have all the things we need, just waiting on the eggy. I have been working so much and trying not to obsess at the wait to OV I am so tired daily. Other than that, the weekend was as expected, with the 9-11 memorials and specials, I didn&#8217;t really rest, and this week, my exercises will pick up, and our daughter begins karate so, who knows, I guess I at least have enough to keep me occupied. My temps are also doing something, I don&#8217;t see how I am near my last coverline or a coverline at all&#8230; guess we will see. FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Sorry af showed up on you, *adroplet*. :( 

*Tegan*~ Enjoy your special day and here's hoping you're both blessed with a honeymoon baby!!! :flower:


----------



## wilsons228

i hope im just having a down month maybe its all the hormones im pumped full of right now but i walked into target saw about 5 babies and walked by the baby section and damn near cried...i need to get a grip this cycle i think lol!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

wilsons228 said:


> i hope im just having a down month maybe its all the hormones im pumped full of right now but i walked into target saw about 5 babies and walked by the baby section and damn near cried...i need to get a grip this cycle i think lol!!

:hugs:


----------



## wilsons228

Thank You Pink or Blue. Think thats just what i needed.
:)


----------



## Pinkorblue11

You're welcome, Wilsons! :)


----------



## aljm419

Aww Wilsons, hugs! I have those moments too. I was out the other day and it seemed like everyone either had a baby or was pregnant. Its tough! My fingers are super.l crossed for you!

Arm, I've been trying to survive the end of my tww. The last several days have been rough and I have had little to no symptoms. Today I had some pms type symptoms, mood swings, emotional and sore bbs. The main symptoms that are missing is my craving for salty foods and the munchies I always get. I've also noticed some pregnancy symptoms, my abdomen feels heavy and there is some light pressure and I have had to run to the bathroom 7 times in 6hrs tonight and that's after having what I normally drink. Overall, tonight I just feel pregnant. I was going to wait to test on Friday morning but I think I may test tomorrow morning (Wednesday). I'm not supposed to do it without dw but I can't stand to get her hopes up and then have to let her down. Hopefully it will be positive and I can surprise her with it at lunch.


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies, hope you are all feeling a little bit better as you approach the end of what seems to have been a trying week for most.... :hugs:

ALJM, you're right at the end of the TWW, perhaps it would be good for you to take a peek at the TWW thread we are in and see some hope.... :dust:
https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...-9-30-testers-join-me-5-testers-counting.html

*AFM&#8230;* CD16, This will be the week to get it started. My CM has made a nice change and I am sure that OV is near!!! Donations have begun and the last will be Monday!! Best chances are directly before OV so here I go! My coverline temps should be coming in good as I think I see a clear pattern forming, and my CP seems to be shifting as of last night. Feeling really hopeful this cycle, as I have added so many different aspects. FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Congrats to the newlyweds! And I'm sorry to hear about AF showing up. Good luck to all those trying right now! <3


----------



## Tegans Mama

Well I got a +ve OPK tonight :dance: Exciting! :D

Fingers crossed for you MrsMM! Hope this is your month


----------



## MrsMM24

TEAGANS!!! This is awesome! I got a +OPK as well.... I think we are on our way to being BUMP BUDDIES!!! There is another person on my testing thread that received a positive at the same time!!! GL FXD!!! :dust:

*AFM&#8230;* CD17, Got my Smiley this morning! Last night the stick was maybe one shade lighter than a +OPK!!! Donation time is in less than an hour! My CM and temp look good for this!! Best chances are directly before OV or ON THE SAME DAY!! My CP seemed to be shift 2 days ago. Feeling really hopeful this cycle! FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## aljm419

So, af arrived today, a day late. I am devastated. DW is being amazing and we're going to stay busy this weekend. Going out for sushi and drinks tonight and then we're off to regroup next week and start planning for October.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Yay for positive OPKs, good luck Tegans and MM!!! :dust:

Booooo for AF showing up a day late, aljm. :hugs: I hope next cycle brings your bfp!


----------



## MrsMM24

So sorry to hear of the af flying in on you ALJM. :hugs: However, your optimism for Oct is fabulous, I just know next cycle you and DW won't be saddened!!! :dust:

*AFM&#8230;* 4DPO, I have not been SS, don't plan to until at least 6DPO, so we shall see, I am feeling pretty good, and really good about my chances! FXD! My temps look good and are rising although slowly. FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## aljm419

Thanks pinkorblue and MM. Your kind words have definitely helped. Going into this I never thought it would work the first time. However, after doing the insemination you can't help but to get your hopes up.

Teagans and MM and I hope you get your bfp this cycle! My fingers are crossed for both of you! :dust:

AFM... I got all of my tears out Saturday and I'm moving forward towards Oct and not looking back. We spoke with our donor last night to let him know that it didn't work and when we wanted to try again. We have an amazing donor and he is totally on board to try again whenever we need to. I'm back to doing research and stocking up on grapefruit juice, Robitussin, softcups, and opks.

I really feel like timing is was messed us up this last try so hopefully af will show up on time in Oct or even a day early. If she decides to come late we will probably hold off on trying again until Nov. As it stands I will ov on the 26th and we will be doing our last insemination on the 24th (very early am). I feel like a 3 day gap is just too much.


----------



## wilsons228

Hi girls...being away for a week I feel like I have so much to catch up on. But we needed that vaca to regroup and de-stress!
Hope everyone is doing good!
I'm 10dpo today and I had to get an endometrial biopsy today IT SUCKED hurt so bad. Glad its over. Trying not to drive myself crazy this cycle...hope everyone is doing well. Xoxo


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi WILSONS, how are you feeling today? Better after the procedure I hope. You al your DW are approaching 4 weeks married!!! YAY! :flower: Any SS going on? My testing thread has really picked up while you two were away.... Anyway, just checking in...

How are the rest of the ladies here?

*AFM&#8230;* 5DPO, Looks like a temp dip to me. I am hoping anyway FXD! Not trying to get my hopes too high. I have not been SS, but I know that I have been pretty exhausted in the last 24hrs... Implantation??? Going to start SS tomorrow if the temp jumps back up!! I didn't start SS till 8DPO last time, so I will compare as I approach... FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*MM*~ Chart looks good and fx that's an implatation dip for you!! 

*Wilsons*~ Ouch!! Glad it's over and I hope everything is alright for you. :hugs: Hope you and your wife feel nice and relaxed after your vaca! 

*AFM*~ My donor and I decided to get started early, so I had my first donation last night and will have another one today and tomorrow. I hope a positive opk shows up soon but we figured since he's leaving Thursday and will be gone for 2 weeks, better to start now. At least I have O pains and the line on the clear blue digi was much darker this morning than the previous ones, so I'm hopeful. :dust:


----------



## wilsons228

We do, we really needed it. It was nice to regroup and not think about TTC for a minute!! Still really crampy after the procedure...but other than that its not too bad.

Pink or Blue Good luck today and tomm! i will be keeping my fingers crossed for yoU!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Got my first smilely face!!!! :dance:


----------



## wilsons228

So im 12dpo and on day 26 today and i just went to the bathroom and got some blood this would be 6 days earlier for me than usual as im usually on a 32 day cycle... ugh i think im out this month. This tww is such a tease


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Thank you, Wilsons! All done with donations, now on to the waiting game. That sucks, hun. :( I hope it's not really AF for you, maybe just some spotting from the procedure?


----------



## MrsMM24

I have my FXD WILSONS, that it is not AF.... Maybe some late IB! :dust:

PINKOR, FXD as you enter this loooovely (sarcastic) TWW!!! :dust:

*AFM&#8230;* 7DPO, Temps staying high I am staying optimistic. FXD! I had a little headache this morning, it has subsided, and I have been getting weird feelings. I even had a dream (reading my journal you will see I don't really dream or I don't remember that I did when I wake) I recalled the whole thing to the wife who died laughing. I am still super tired. Still SS and Fatigue, headaches, and dreams are listed today... DW wanted me to test, but I laughed it off, not going for the early disappointment, she has little patience so I expected her to say that already... :haha: Come on high temps next few days!!!FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## wilsons228

yea it was weird i had a very light amount of pink bleeding after the procedure but then nothing until the extremley mucusy brown blood last night at around 1am..nothing since then! so we will see because ive never spotted or anything before. 

F'X'd for your temps Mrs.MM :)

I hope your waiting goes so fast pinkorblue. i tried my hardest not to think about it this month so the wait has gone pretty fast its just these next couple days that will take the longest as i go for my 16dpo blood pregnancy test on monday! darn this weekend wait lol


----------



## Princessbec

Well I'm cd17 today and still haven't o yet my opk is getting darker hoping to get a positive tonight or tomorrow. We have meet our donor now so just waiting for that positive.


----------



## wilsons228

Well I don't wanna get my hopes up until my blood test Monday but I took a frere today on 15dpo and. 2 very dark lines came up instantly and didn't go away but since then ie had some pretty wicked ccramps and I'm freaking myself out please let this bean be sticky!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Wilsons*~ OMG!!!! :happydance: :happydance: Congrats and keeping my fingers crossed that you have a sticky bean in there!!! :yipee: As for my tww, I'm taking a page out of your book and I'm trying not to think about it too much. 

*MM*~ Yeah, a lovely tww.. :haha: Chart's looking good, fxd for you too!!! :flower:

*Princess*~ Good luck and hope you get your positive!


----------



## Tegans Mama

Congratulations WIlsons :D 

I am 10dpo today and going stir crazy :wacko: I really don't like ttc :( I wish we could just KNOW straight away lol


----------



## wilsons228

I really think the not thinking about it helped so much!! I was so excited to tell you guys a littlle nervous to share with anyone else though as I'm nervous its too good to be true! So excited to hear how your tww pans out fingers crossed for you xoxoxo


----------



## Princessbec

Congrats wilsons!!

We are inseminating tonight and Wednesday night, little excited and a little scared.

Do any of you on here have ttc blogs? I love to read other peoples blogs, I feel like ours is so boring compared to other peoples lol


----------



## Tegans Mama

We don't have a blog because I have nothing interesting to say :rofl: We just have a "normal life". :lol:


----------



## MrsMM24

PRINCESSBEC, YAY for insem days!! GL FXD! :dust: I do have a journal, its in my siggy.

WILSONS!!! CONGRATS again Hun!! FXD! STICK Sticky Bean STICK!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!

PINKOR, thanks for looking at my chart, I am getting nervous now, testing in 2 days....

TEGANS, FXD!!! :dust:

*AFM&#8230;* 11DPO, Temps are still high, however, they seem to be on the decline. I don&#8217;t really feel like I did when I have been PG and had bfps in the past. I am trying to stay positive however, so I still have my FXD (tightly.) My stomach felt a little queezy this morning for about 2 mins. I am still *SUPER* tired. SS is decreasing = Fatigue is all I can list today, FXD! :dust: :dust:
How was everyone&#8217;s weekend? Good I hope!


----------



## wilsons228

Thanks guys! i went for my first blood test today.. i go for #2 friday morning. i know this is such a horrible attitude to have because im so excited but i am also terrified to be happy because of all the sad stories ive read on here! so i think im gonna wait to tell my family until mid october.... Thank you guys for your support through all of this. you really are the best group of people!

Mrs.Mm when are you going to test??


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Princess*~ Good luck with your donations! I'm too lazy for a blog :rofl: 

*MM*~ Well, I am a chart stalker :haha: hope you see a bfp!!! :dust: 

*Wilsons*~ Hope the blood test went well and numbers are good. :hugs: :D

*Tegans*~ I hear ya! Hope your tww ends with a :bfp:


----------



## ebelle

Congrats wilsons, wishing u a happy and healthy pregnancy :)


----------



## MrsMM24

Nice to see you in here EBELLE, how are you holding up? We test soon.... FXD! :dust:

WILSONS, YAY for blood work! Hope all remains well. I know how you feel, we vowed we will not tell for at least 2 mos this time!! I am testing on the 28th Hun!

PINK, Chart stalk away! I'm so nervous, I can't even look at my own chart except to enter info.... I have almost no symptoms lately.... :wacko:

*AFM&#8230;* 12DPO, Temps are still high but declining. I am not sure what's happening, I think that I only have fatigue as a symptom left. My bbs never began to get fuller and sore as they have with both previous PGs. However, this morning, they seem to be tingling. I also have been feeling a little hot at night, not sure what to make of it. It kinda feels like AF is on the way. I hope not, but I can't deny the feeling. I still don&#8217;t really feel like I did when I have been PG in the past. FXD (tightly.) I am still *SUPER* tired. SS is decreasing = Fatigue is all I can list today and it isn't as bad as the last few days. :dust: :dust:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*MM*~ :hugs: I know the feeling, this is my first tww that doesn't have any symptoms what so ever. Fingers are still very crossed for you! :flower: 

:dust: your way, ebelle!!! :)


----------



## wilsons228

Thank you ebelle :) dw insisted on telling her fam straight away but im waiting until 7 weeks at least!

Mrs.MM thats tomm how exciting!!! pinkorblue my f'x for you. cant wait to hear :) sending so many good thoughts your way girls!


----------



## adroplet

Wilsons - CONGRATULATIONS!!!:hugs:

I'm so excited for you two. :happydance:


----------



## wilsons228

Thank. You. Adroplet were very excited! ! How are you doing???


----------



## ebelle

Thanks MRSMM & Pinkorblue11 - I've been keeping a low profile this month and been doing some stalking as I'm trying not to drive myself made with this TTC business. Helps that work has been busy, so less time for me to mope around and frantically google every little symptom.

It's hard getting BFN cycle after cycle, but we now have a more concrete idea of a plan to move forward, so I'm definitely feeling better.

Come on, :bfp: for everyone!

:dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

Thanks PINK. Hoping it's a sign that there are no signs.... :wacko:

WILSONS, sooo awesome! My DW was like that too, she couldn't sit on the info.... 
Yes, I tested this morning and it is stark white.... no :af: though so I am trying not to dwell.

EBELLE, I know the feeling, I have been reading (BNB) but not much else and not too heavy SS.... Result, I don't have any symptoms... GL to you :dust:

*AFM&#8230;* 13DPO, Temps are still high and began to rise again, this is getting confusing. I wasn't able to stay sleep last night (although I was sleep for more than 4 hrs before I took my temp) but I am not feeling as fatigued. Tingling in the bbs has subsided, and they feel regular. I do typically feel heavier when af is arriving so I am just confused. *BFN!!!* on the test this morning, but no :af: so my FXD still! Also still feeling a little hot at night, not sure what to make of it. I still don&#8217;t really feel like I did when I have been PG in the past, but that bfn may have me down and missing some signs... SS = None, is all I can list today. :dust: :dust:


----------



## Tegans Mama

MrsMM I'm right here at 13dpo with you. I tested this afternoon (after holding my wee for 4 hours) and nothing. I had some brown spotting and cramping this afternoon but nothing since. :wacko: I'm so confused!


----------



## Tegans Mama

Well I spoke to soon! Just been to the bathroom and a bit of bright red blood. I think I'm out.

I'm having a glass of Coke to celebrate. I'm an addict and I've only had one glass a week this month :lol:


----------



## ebelle

awww *hugs* Tegan's Mama, there's always next cycle! Enjoy your coke!

AFM - 10 dpo test = :bfn: I know its still early, but if this month doesn't happen, I have clomid next month. So its all good.


----------



## wilsons228

awe sorry teagans mama *hugs...

Mrs.MM i was thinking about you all day wondering what had happend! At least theres no AF so thats a good sign!! when do you think youll test again. idk how i held out until day 15 this month lol

i go for my second blood test friday but ive been so crampy on and off and nauseas and holy do my boobs hurt... i am freaking myself out with symptom worrying i need to stop it!! lol!!!


----------



## day_dreamer

Does anybody know what's happened to the Tadpole forum?? It's been the only place we've had any luck finding a donor and I really need to find a back up as the donor we had found is not answering emails :(


----------



## MrsMM24

TEGANS, so sorry AF flew in... :hugs: I think that I will be following you soon, temps decling....

Head up EBELLE, it is early so you have time, things still look good and promising for you.

Thanks WILSONS :hugs: A little rougher to deal with this morning, as we get further into DPO.... DW is not doing so well with the news so... focusing on all the good news on BNB to get me through to the next month....

*AFM&#8230;* 14DPO, Temps are still high but going back down.... Still not sleeping as good, probably just sad. Not to mention DW is taking this bfn alot harder than our others, she really thought we were PG. BFN on the test this morning, but no :af:! Not planning to test again, just wait on that damn withc. SS = None. Oct is also the month our daughter was born so...:dust: :dust:


----------



## Tegans Mama

Well, I'm CD1 today! Yesterday was just spotting, today is full AF. On to another cycle :) 

One good thing me and DW noted is that when we go to register the baby, there'll be no fuss over when it was conceived now. For us both to be on the BC it has to be conceived AFTER we got married, and if I'd been pregnant this month it would've been conceived four days after :rofl: 

Sorry you think AF is coming MrsMM :hugs:


----------



## wilsons228

i still have my fingers crossed for you MM!


----------



## MrsMM24

Well thanks WILSONS, it would take some real dust, etc as things certainly aren't looking good today.

TEGANS, hang in there, I am on my way to the same outcome in Sept as you Hun, we are off to try for Oct!

*AFM&#8230;* 15DPO, Temps took a huge dive.... Still not sleeping as good, probably just sad. I actually read alot of encouraging words from quite a few of the ladies I communicate with on BNB yesterday and it made me feel soooo much better heading into Oct. Not so discouraged as I wait on AF.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Big :hugs: MM, :dust: :dust: for this month!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

Thanks PINK! How are you doing?

AF surprised me on Saturday, a little early and did not come in roaring like a lion as usual, it was so very strange. But, on a different note, she has made it very easy to track, 1st of the month... I hope to be in the egg chase by mid-month and test right at the end, near our daughter's b-day! Trying now to build up all that hope I had in Sept!


----------



## adroplet

MrsMM24 said:


> Thanks PINK! How are you doing?
> 
> AF surprised me on Saturday, a little early and did not come in roaring like a lion as usual, it was so very strange. But, on a different note, she has made it very easy to track, 1st of the month... I hope to be in the egg chase by mid-month and test right at the end, near our daughter's b-day! Trying now to build up all that hope I had in Sept!

MM, so sorry AF showed up. Lots of good vibes and :dust: for Oct.


----------



## wilsons228

So sorry MM *hugs. October is a new month, and im a true believed that everything happens for a reason just when its supposed to happen. Which isnt always what we like :) so just hold your head up girl. Thinking about you guys!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*MM~* You're welcome. I'm doing okay, waiting to see if the 5th will bring AF to visit. I get the feeling it will since all of my pre-AF symptoms are here, so I'm gearing up for next O. :)


----------



## MrsMM24

WILSONS, how are you two!!!??? I still smile when I see your avatar and the writing under it!! I am soo happy for you two!!

PINK, I hear that, I hope that those symptoms are being tricky and that is your bfp waiting for the proper introduction!!! FXD! :dust:

*AFM...*AF is easing out rather quickly. I was heavy for couple days and light to spotting yesterday and now, spotting.... I am ready though, today I began to finalize "donations" scheduling and shipping, and got all my vitamins, etc (baby aspirin, B6, green tea, folic acid, Primrose Oil, etc... It appears that OV will come in the next couple weeks, plan, plan, plan, that's what I am up to!


----------



## wilsons228

We are good last monday my hcg was 212.2 friday it was 1295 but my progesterone was at an 8 and my fs says they like to see it at a 10 i went in sunday for an ultrasound they saw the gestational sac and the yolk sak and im waiting on my blood work results from sunday. So im trying to stay positive and not freak myself out (nearly impossible) lol

Mrs.MM i know its crazy but i kept a moonstone on the left side of my bra at all times last cycle as well as never taking off my fertility goddess neclace. Worth a shot :)

Cant wait to hear all about donations day! F'x the days fly by!


----------



## wilsons228

pink dont rule yourself out yet!! Thinking about you these next couple days with my fingers crossed tight!


----------



## MrsMM24

:dust: FXD! for your blood work!

Well, I am willing to try anything!! We will have to get a moonstone and fertility bracelet this weekend!! We got a few dream catchers and native american "tools" from AZ while we were there for DW's birthday in Aug, so we can add to it!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*MM~* That would be great!! :D Glad AF is easing out quickly for you instead of hanging around. :dust: for the donations you have coming up.

*Wilsons~* Thank you! :hugs: Keeping you and your little one in my thoughts too.


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies, checking in to see how you are feeling today WILSONS?

How are you holding up today PINK? 

The Oct testing thread is super crazy, it has been some lucky little June baby bfps in there.... exciting.... hope we can add to it....

*AFM...*Nothing new to report, all can be seen in my chart, I am preparing for OV in the next week or so. Getting everything in order! As many can remember or read in my journal, I am going to use baby aspirin, robitussin, folic acid, even primrose oil, B6, green tea, preseed, softcups and at a minimum 3 "donations". We are going to try SMEP!!! We will catch this eggy in Oct!!!


----------



## wilsons228

Feeling good today...symptoms are subsiding not as much cramping and just occasional sore bb's. No morning sickness YET lol

Im trying my hardest not to read anything on the internet and freak myself out about all the what ifs and just be happy :)

I think the not stressing about TTC last month is what really helped... we just kinda took the lets let it ride its course!! So hopefully it pays off..

F'X for you MM!!! *hugs


----------



## wilsons228

ohh and i made my appointment for Oct 19th at 10:20 for my 7 week appointment when we would see the babies heartbeat and then my FS will send me back on our way to the gyno!! So f'x that this happens!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

YAY for Oct 19th! Can't wait! Get ready for an emotional time, DW was more emotional than me.... :haha: I can't wait to hear the information. So glad you're beginning to feel better. We are taking the approach of relaxing through, I stopped reading things on the net a while ago so good move! I now just read all the bfp and happy things!!! 


*AFM...*Nothing new to report, all can be seen in my chart... CM checks begin today, and OPKS starting this weekend. Stocked up on baby aspirin, robitussin, folic acid, even primrose oil, B6, green tea, preseed, softcups and "donations". Operation Prepare for SMEP has begun!!! I have been exercising really regularly as well so I am feeling good.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*MM~* I'm holding up lol, seems AF is taking her time showing up this cycle so, I'm still in the wait. Distracting myself is helpful, although my donor is getting anxious! :rofl: Good luck with SMEP and hope you catch that egg!!! :) 

*Wilsons~* Great for the 19th!!! Looking forward to hearing how the appointment went! :D


----------



## Princessbec

Just dropped by to let you all know we got our BFP, very shocked as it was only the 1st month ttc : )


----------



## wilsons228

congrats!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Congrats Princess!!! H&H 9 months to you!!! :D


----------



## adroplet

Yay Princess!!! Awesome news:happydance:


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS PRINCESSBEC!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!

*AFM...*Nothing new to report but you can...stalk my chart!! Started OPKs this weekend. I found a few minutes in the weekend to get my hair done, I have been however, cleaning the house soooo much... lol, I never sit and rest! I hope you all have had a GREAT weekend!


----------



## wilsons228

Sit down and take a breather mm :)


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Hey ladies, wanted to say a quick hello! Hope all is well with everyone.. :flower:

Nothing new to report, just waiting to O. Insems start this week so just :coffee: until Wed.


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Wilsons... I was forced to sit down and take that breather. Had to go visit the docs thur and finally feeling better today...

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!! 2nd day updating chart after being sick. Feeling sooo much better today and hoping this SMEP is working. Lines getting pinker on the ICs, I am sure OV is very near!! SMEP continues, another donation tomorrow, Wed, and Fri! Then.... I wait, starting to test on the 28th until pink lines show!! GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## wilsons228

Glad to hear it MM!! Our threads been so quiet! whats everyone been up too??
i have had the worst bout of the flu since thursday! its horrible!! i hope this is the last time i ever experience it lol!! 
How is everyone else doing!?
Happy birthday to your DD MM i think you said it was this month??
xoxo!


----------



## wilsons228

Oh, and good luck with insems this week pink and MM! ill be sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## MrsMM24

Things have gotten rather quiet in here. For the most part, I know a few ladies have been struggling with MS and then there are a few of us that are still in this chase and speaking from my standpoint, I am buuusy :haha: The SMEP thing is as draining as if we were BDg the "old fashion" way. :haha: Go here, ship this, insem now, POAS, temp, etc.... I am glutten for punishment to myself though sooo.... I can take it!

So sorry to hear that you are sick WILSONS :hugs: I know when you're PG it is MUCH harder. I think that I had the flu this past week. I was soooo drained, and temp was high, I was jsut miserable. I hope that yours clears out soon. Have you been having OJ and cranberry juice during? Did you get a safe perscription from the doc? 

Pink and I are on the same cycle still and we are both FXD and hopeful that this is it and we can join you in the 1st trimester soon. JAZZNTEE have been having quite the bout with MS so hopefully things are going well. Nice to catch up ladies, stay in touch!

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Chart is coming together just as I hoped even after being sick, OV looks to be around the corner and "donations" are just about complete. Sure hope the SMEP is working well. OPK looked almost dark as the control this morning as it did yesterday morning and last night, hoping tomorrow with a temp shift, it will indicate OV! I am sure OV is very near by no more than a day!! SMEP continues, another donation Wed and Fri! Then.... I wait.... GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

MrsMM24 said:


> Pink and I are on the same cycle still and we are both FXD and hopeful that this is it and we can join you in the 1st trimester soon. JAZZNTEE have been having quite the bout with MS so hopefully things are going well. Nice to catch up ladies, stay in touch!

Yep! :thumbup:

*Wilsons~* :hugs: I hope you feel better, the flu is the worst, especially while pregnant. :nope: 

*AFM~* I've been practicing yoga nidra for relaxation, I love it! Also been experimenting with a different diet plan to see if it would help with ewcm this cycle. I've cut way down on dairy, huge sacrafice btw :haha: and most meats, replacing them with nuts and fresh fruit and veggie smoothies. In addition to the grapefruit juice, epo, mucinex, green tea and all the water, it will be interesting to see what happens in the next few days. :)


----------



## wilsons228

Thanks girls, im finally feeling a little bit better today! Thank god!! I actually never went to the doctor for it, i just stayed in bed and tried to coax it out on my own i didnt have a fever really just horrible head and chest cold. Our doctors appointment is tomm for the heartbeat with our fertility specialist. That will be our last appt with him he then ships us off to our regular gyno, which im kind of sad about because i honestly adore him lol! In the back of my head im a little afraid to go tomm! I probably coughed, sneezed or blew the blueberry right out!! haha!!

pinkorblue your diet sounds good and yoga! ive always wanted to try that! how long have you been doing it?
Im so excited for you and MM this week!!! cannot wait to find out how it goes!! *hugs*


----------



## MrsMM24

PINK, I am like WILSONS, I always wanted to really get into Yoga. I am a PT, but I was never able to get fully into Yoga, Pilates, yes, but as a kickbox/bootcamp instructor I struggled with Yoga. I think I am going to try to pick a class up soon, if PG-ly possible :haha: I mean I need to learn to relax and not go 100mph all the time! 

WILSONS, so good to hear you're feeling a little better. YAY for the appt today! Although I know you will miss your doc. Does he have a gyno he recommends or works with, that may make it an easier transition.... GL today, let me know how it all goes and how that lovely blueberry is doing!

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temp rise!!! Oh I hope upon hopes that it continues to rise. We have already gotten the donations, and OV may be later than it looks so we are going forward with them as scheduled. OPK looked almost dark as the control but it has been like that the last couple of nites so I don't know if I OVd...a temp shift will indicate?!! SMEP continues...last donation Fri! Then.... I wait.... GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## wilsons228

Hi girls :)
Appointment went well baby wilson is measuring at 7 weeks 2 days and the heartbeat is 156! So neat to see! So back to the gyno we go :p


----------



## MrsMM24

Oh wow, that HB is niiice, and I think I am going to be the first to give my perdictions :haha: BOY! GL Ladies!


----------



## wilsons228

Haha that's what dw is hoping for! Next appt is nov 11th! How are insems going??


----------



## aljm419

Hey guys!
After my unsuccessful attempt in August I went awol but I am back now.
We had been planning to try again in October but the timing was a little off so we pushed it back until November. Then a couple of weeks ago that fell through and it was looking like we were going to have to wait until after the first of the year. I was devastated and started looking for other options. Just so happened Newsweek did an article on free sperm registries recently and we registered on the site to see what was available locally. It took a couple of weeks but I am happy to report we might have found someone. :happydance: We have exchanged emails and he has looked over our donor agreement and we are meeting tomorrow evening to discuss things. If all goes well with the meeting and his std results are clean we will be inseminating next week! This is our first attempt at finding a donor this way and DW is very skeptical on it working out. 

I would love some advice from others that have gone the route of finding a donor that they didnt already know. What sort of questions should we ask, what information about us should we offer up, how should we go about the donations? I need help, lol!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Wilsons~* Thanks! :) I've only been doing it for a week but I already feel a difference. If you're interested, it's on iTunes U, it's a free 3 part audio recording of a yoga nidra class. If you have iTunes, just search for yoga nidra ucla. Aww, glad your sweet little one looks great... I'm thinking you're having a girl but for your DW, I'll send you tons of blue dust! 

*MM~* Honestly, I'm hoping to keep it up while pregnant. There's no movement involved, it's listening with eyes closed and lying flat on your back. You're mainly visualizing different things. I'm the same way, I think it's part of the reason my cycles have been a bit off each month. So this has been really helpful so far. :) Hasn't said anything about not being safe for pregnancy but needless to say, I would switch to lying on my left side by then. 

*Aljm~* Welcome back! I'm so sorry about the donor you had :hugs: but yay for another possible one!! If this helps, I described how my dh and I are as individuals, as a couple and our style of parenting. Asked if they were comfortable with pictures and email updates. Offered to provide proof of being STD free. How they preferred to do the donations. The donor we have comes to our home and my back up is a shipping donor. I'm sure others will chime in as well. Lots of luck to you and hope you get that bfp soon! :dust: 

Looks like my donations will start tomorrow instead...


----------



## MrsMM24

ALJM, good to see you back in here. So sorry to hear that you're having problems with donors, that's almost the same amount of task as TTC. I wrote alot in my journal and posted links about it though if you wanna read and ask me ANY questions, I am so very open to them. GL 

PINKOR, how are you looking this cycle? How did donations go??? I have the last tomorow, kinda weird though if I OVd on CD 18 right?

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temp didn't rise but it didn't drop either. I am not sure what my coverline will be but I am almost certain that I OVd on CD18... What do you all think?
I hope that it continues to rise. We have last dontation tomorrow so if it was CD19 or CD20, we are covered, I expect FF to give me some type of crosshairs tomorrow! FXD! I am trying not to be too excited as being sick last week really has me quite worried about OV... :wacko: Tomorrow, officially starts my TWW, but I am testing on 30th... Time will tell.... I wait.... GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*MM~* Cervix is even higher than yesterday and all signs pointing to O are still here so I'm thinking I'll most likely O today, hopefully my donor will make it this time. He couldn't make it last night so I'm hoping tonight will be better. It's not weird at all, I think it's smart, being sick can affect O so you're covering your bases very nicely! :winkwink:


----------



## wilsons228

pink! very exciting! and MM yay glad your donations are done! godspeed on the tww!!!

pink im definatley going to look that up, i need to relax myself!! lol


----------



## MrsMM24

Well, the crosshairs have arrived! I have done all I can for this cycle FXD!

Hi Ladies :wave:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temp didn't rise much, but it didn't drop either. My temps have been rather low this cycle, likely due to the temperature change outside. It switched drastically quickly. Crosshairs today!!! I just hope that it continues to rise or at least stay up here. All donations complete this cycle FXD!! Still trying not to be too excited as being sick last week really has me quite worried about OV... :wacko: TWW officially starts my today! (Testing 30th) Now.... I wait.... FXD! :dust: Any good plans out there for the weekend? I plan to get the rest of my fall cleaning done, DW and LO will be out of the house for 2 days! Hoping to get some rest time as well&#8230;:shhh:


----------



## Carrie&Char

Well Hi Everyone wanted to really intruduce my self and my little family. 

Me and my beautiful wife (who is the mummy) have a beautiful little girl through IVF with donnor sperm, we went through the London Womens Clinic in Darlington who are a fabulous bunch of people. 

We have a really close and supportive group of friends whithin out area and quite a few same sex couples with children or trying or ready to drop. 

We are currently going through the process for number 2 as dont want out little one to be an only child. We have started the hormones (bring on halloween in our house) and have had the initial scan to check womb lining and going back on 28th for 2nd scan to arrange the embryo transfer!!!!!!

We have 2 embryos from the last time frozen seperatly so hopefully wont have to go through all the egg collection again and buying more sperm!! 

Hoping to be preggies with baby number 2 by christmas for a summer baby


----------



## aljm419

PinkorBlue, hope your donor made it to you. Thats one thing I worry about is timing issues. DW keeps reminding me that if things come up and we cant get a donation on a particular day that I cant get upset because our donor is giving us such a great gift so we have to be patient. I agree but its hard to remember that when you feel like youre on a deadline.

MM, fingers crossed for you! I really hope this is your month!

Carrie&Char, welcome and good luck on your journey for #2, may it be a short journey!

AFM, we met our potential donor last night and he is officially our donor!!! I was so afraid meeting and talking about everything would be weird but it wasn't. DW was leery of why he was doing it because he is only 19 but after talking with him she is okay with everything. He has been a donor once before via NI and the baby is due any day now. It happened on the first try so Im hopeful that with good timing we can make it happen this time. 

If everything stays on course I should O on the 26th and we are going to do donations and inseminations the day before and after O. Is that what you guys would recommend? I have started my Robitussin today along with grapefruit juice. Now more caffeine either, well except for my green tea. Fingers crossed that I get to announce our pregnancy at Thanksgiving dinner to our family (unlike last time, they have no idea were doing it).


----------



## wilsons228

Good luck Carrie and Char!!


----------



## wilsons228

ALJM those days sound good we actually did 2 days before and day of, but only because thats how it worked out for our donor.. and our fertility specialist said they sperm lives from 72 hours to 5 days in the reproductive tract! but your bases sound like they will be covered! we used softcups and preseed and that seemed to do the trick. good luck to you guys


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Wilsons~* I definitely recommend it and I hope you like it. :thumbup:

*Aljm~* Yep, he made it Thursday night and last night, and then he's coming Sunday and Monday. :) That is true but you're right about feeling like your on a deadline, it can't be helped. Our fertile window is pretty short once the egg has appeared. 

:happydance: for finding a donor! As for timing, I was hoping for 2 days before, 1 day before and day of O but I got 1 day before and day of O. So I think your timing will be just fine. FX and baby dust for a :bfp: for you! 

:wave: *Carrie&Char*, welcome and good luck with baby #2!


----------



## aljm419

Thanks guys for the input. We asked our donor about changing our schedule and coming Monday-Wednesday so that way we get 3 inseminations, 2 before and 1 day of. 
It's a possibilty but I guess we'll have to wait until Monday to know for sure. I figure once before o isn't too bad, especially since that is all it took when he donated previously.


----------



## Carrie&Char

wooow, thanks guys!!!! Of back up to the clinic on *friday* to make sure the womb lining is as good as it can be, charlotte been on pretty blue hormone tablets now for a few days and keep cleaning everywere !!!!! 

*Aljm*.. i agree with seeing if you donnor can change your schedule, becuase i have also heard the same as *wilson228* that sperm can live for so long!! do what is best for you guys as well though and make sure you are comfortable and not toooo stressed our fertility nurse told us to try and be as calm as possible (which i know is hard)

Really glad i found this forum whohooo!!


----------



## MrsMM24

CARRIE&CHAR :wave: and good luck! :dust:
ALJM, thanks so much, I hope it is our month as well. As for donations, statistics show that the best and more likely days for PG is O-2, O-1, O, and O+1. So you should be covered with any combo. In most comfy CM sperm can live 2-5 days. So with Tussin and juice and tea, you should be covered! GL :dust:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! The weekend was extra busy for me, as you can see I haven't even logged onto my beloved BNB. I am back and tackling this TTW head on, last week!!! Temp is barely staying above coverline, but it is not dropping soooo... I was too busy to be thinking about symptoms, but now that I read everyone's posts, I can say I haven't had any noticeable ones. I just hope that it continues to rise or at least stay up through to a bfp! Still trying not to be too excited as being sick a week before OV really has me quite worried... :wacko: I still wait... :coffee: FXD! :dust:


----------



## aljm419

Spoke to our donor and he doesn't think he'll be able to make it until Tuesday evening. I am bummed but there is nothing I can do about it and it was last minute so I understand. Hopefully he will be able to make it Wednesday. 

I have a question about ovulation tests. How soon after getting a positive one should you expect to O? Will it still be positive when you're o'ing? I am aware that unlike pg tests a positive must be as dark or darker than the control line... if the test line is a shade or 2 lighter does that mean your're gearing up for a positive? I took an ovulation test today and there is a line but not quite as dark as the control line. I'll include a picture of it.

I haven't been doing too good with the tussin, it was making me feel sick to my stomach so I have switched to a mucus relief tablet. Trying to drink lots of grapefruit juice, green tea, and water. I've also got my tube of preseed so with all of that I hope for super friendly cm!
 



Attached Files:







2011-10-24 15.24.55.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## READY4OURBABY

hello everyone!

so me and my hersband (thats my name for her) have officially been married for 2months and 2weeks:) and now its time to start actively trying and not just talking about it. im a little nervous as i will be the one carrying the bun.

we will for sure be doing an at-home with fresh spermy. we tried last year a few time with BFN all 3 times:( i've read such good things about softcups and preseed. we're thinking thats the way to go. can any of you give me any tips that i should know about.

thanks so much

babydust to all of you:hugs:


----------



## Carrie&Char

READY4OURBABY said:


> hello everyone!
> 
> so me and my hersband (thats my name for her) have officially been married for 2months and 2weeks:) and now its time to start actively trying and not just talking about it. im a little nervous as i will be the one carrying the bun.
> 
> we will for sure be doing an at-home with fresh spermy. we tried last year a few time with BFN all 3 times:( i've read such good things about softcups and preseed. we're thinking thats the way to go. can any of you give me any tips that i should know about.
> 
> thanks so much
> 
> babydust to all of you:hugs:


:hug:

Hi 

just wanted to say hello, can not help though as we used a clinic.... 

Good luck 

BabyDust back at U!!!


----------



## aljm419

Hi and welcome to the board! 

I highly recommend softcups and preseed! I have heard wonderful things about preseed and while it didn't work for me the first time I am a believer that it does help. As for the softcups, I wait until after 30mins have gone by with my hips elevated before putting it in and then I wear it for 12hrs. The only bad thing about it is when you go to remove it it's pretty messy. I used to use them for af and I wish they had some sort of little grabber tool that you could use to remove them... Fingers crossed for you 2!

AFM, we got lucky and our donor was able to make it last night! So, we will have inseminations done 2 days and then 1 day before O, he cant make it Wednesday and I feel like Thursday just isnt necessary. As much as I want a baby and I know this is the best process for us I just hate what the process involves, ya know?


----------



## MrsMM24

ALJM, That is almost positive. Basically, the sticks detect that within 12-36 hours you will have OV. So it is safe to say your OV is near. You can't be 100% without temping. Have you tried? Click on my chart below and sign up for fertilityfriend, it is the greatest! If you got a donation last night, and then day before OV, you should be covered. If possible, I would cover my bases with Thur as you don't know OV will be Wed., but that's your decision. Things look good, though so FXD GL :dust:

:wave: Welcome READY4, I think we have "kinda" met on here before. Anyway, I used clinics and DIY so I can say, softcups are where its at! I am an advocate. You and DW should start preparing now, finding a donor, temping, etc. Here is a site to get some "tools" for a good price https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/extra-sensitive-pregnancy-test.html As well, as I just mentioned above, click my chart that is on my signature and sign up for fertilityfriend. Great app for your phone as well so you won't miss a beat as TTC is about timing and being a Lesbian, it is even more about timing! I will happily answer any questions best I can to help you! There is allllot more in my journal if you want more details. GL FXD! :dust:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Last week of TWW is starting off lovely, temp jumped up a little today, reeally hoping it stays up there to a bfp! Still no SS, and that feels good. I am a little nervous, as DW and I have similar cycle lengths and her AF is near!:wacko: Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## aljm419

MM, I've tried temping but my sleep schedule is kind of crazy and therefore my temps were all over the place. I have a really regular 26day cycle so I feel like I'm pretty sure when O happens. I had O pains Monday and some today as well. I'm going to take another opk at 3:15 so we'll see how it looks.


----------



## MrsMM24

ALJM, Every other week, I am up at 4:15am. 6:30am the other weeks and every weekend. So I use 6:30am as my time. What I do is use the adjuster during the 4 days of 4:15. I learned early on with a fert specialist, that my cycles were nothing like I assumed. However, it sounds like you have a pretty good handle on it and I hope that your "donations" go great! FXD! :dust:


----------



## aljm419

Hopefully I will get my BFP this time but if not... MM, I may ask for a temping tutorial from you.


----------



## day_dreamer

I tried tempting, but my temps were pretty erratic from what I can remember...I put it down to mine and OHs habit of getting hot/cold/hot/cold during the night and either kicking the duvet off or opening Windows and then waking up freezing, lol. I would consider doing it again tho down the line if a BFP doesn't appear.

I've been trying to work out my fertile days with not much luck. This year I have had cycles of 30 days and 42 days and anything in between...my last cycle was 39 days, average is 35.

My first 5 luteal phases appeared to be 13, the last 4 appear to be 11...I say appear to be, as I'm only going on when ewcm ends...

If I take my avg cycle length and 11day LP, then theoretically I should ovulate on 4th November so would like to inseminate on 1st and 3rd. But it could be as early as 31st October, or as late as 9th November. Not really sure how to plan donations as potential donor M needs more than 12 hours notice that I'll get when my CBFM says peak. Hrmph :(


----------



## Princessbec

Hi we are back to join all the other lovely ttc people here, found out today our bean didn't stick : (


----------



## Carrie&Char

Princessbec said:


> Hi we are back to join all the other lovely ttc people here, found out today our bean didn't stick : (

Really sorry to hear this! Keep trying and sneding baby dust

:hug:


----------



## MrsMM24

ALJM, I would be happy to help you figure the temping out... BUT you won't need it as you are going to get that bfp! :dust:

DAYDREAM, temping is sooo good for OV, hard as hell, but..... soo is TTC! Just my 2cents, if you are going to OV on the 4th, more ideal days for insem would be the 2nd and the 4th.... GL FXD! :dust:

PRINCESSBEC : hugs: I am sooo very sorry to hear of you loss! :hugs: I know how you must be feeling right now and if I could provide more than BNB hugs I would. :flower:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temps staying up, higher than whole cycle (except days with fever). I just hope I did enough and beign sick doesn't effect implantation. I mean, it looks apparent that I OVd so if I truly did.... FXD! Well, I creep closer to testing! Getting nervous however. As promised, started SS today. Not really much or anything that resembles past bfps. Most are indicative for me of AF so waiting will tell. DW is spotting and moody and fatigued. Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Princess~* I'm so sorry big :hugs: Sending you a bunch of sticky dust.. :flower: 

*Aljm~* Glad your donor made it after all!! :D Welcome to the TWW and hope it ends with a :bfp: :dust:

*Ready4ourbaby~* Hi and good luck to you!!!


----------



## aljm419

Thanks, MM for reminding me to be positive! I am way more relaxed about things this go around. I think it helps that we didn't have to drive 12hrs each way and endure a hurricane for our inseminations this time.

Pinkandblue, me too! He seems like a really great guy and we are very lucky to have found him. I am hoping this tww flies by, the last one was awful! I have vowed to not test until at least 10dpo and I'm going to try not to ss (yeah right).

So, question... did any of you have a ttc/tww craving? Our first go around I ate apples liek they were going out of style. We were up north for our first inseminations and there are WaWa stores there and I was getting cups of apples and peanut butter several times a day. We went to the store Monday and I bought a big bag of apples and I've been eatign 1-2 a day... it's crazy!


----------



## READY4OURBABY

MM- yes we have in a different thread. we are definitely ready. we have our donor. he is a few years younger then me, so i'm hoping that's in our favor. i've been charting for the past 9 months. no temping, i've never had sucess with it:growlmad: at this point i'm getting the legal paperwork ready. any suggestions? 

i'm OV but sadly our donor is unavailable this week. so next month is our month :happydance:

GOODLUCK:thumbup:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

aljm419 said:


> I have vowed to not test until at least 10dpo and I'm going to try not to ss (yeah right).

:haha: It's hard not to, I know.. I'm really trying to ignore the backache and what feels like a very sore uterus that started this morning. 

Yes, on the cravings! Last cycle was anything lemon flavored or actual lemons. This time it's carrots dipped in peanut butter. At least the cravings are for healthy foods, right? :winkwink:


----------



## wilsons228

So sorry princess bec :( lots of hugs to you guys!!
Ive been without internet for a few days! going crazy lol
Pink and MM i can hardly wait for you two to test this month :p

welcome READY :D

aljm my ttc craving for some reason was eggs, which is weird because i normally hate them! Now its nutella...horrible! lol


----------



## MrsMM24

ALJM, Yes, HAVE to stay positive, the end result is the greatest. 12hours was a long trip, so glad that the trip is not as long. I didn't have cravings during the TWW...

READY, awesome that you got the donor together. Advice I have, not legal, I would try to start temping, it really is great. The clinic we use recommends it with OPKs as well. Now leagally, I would definitely make sure all the rights of the donor if any are clearly stated. I am not sure how the law works in CA but since same-sex marriage is legal here, we have alot more rights to having children and so my DWs name will be on the certificate. If that's not possible, I would make sure that you get the legal rights of adoption taken care of quickly so that once the baby is born and y ou are trying to rest and take care of the child, you won't be concentrating on that.... GL!

PINK, that's good and healthy cravings. With both of my PGs I was craving healthily too. Tomatoes being the biggest thing that I wanted. I am just hoping it stays that way, I haven't really fancied sweets since getting PG almost 10 yrs ago with DD....

No net... UGH! So glad that it is back up and going! Your cravings don't sound that bad either. I have seen alot of women on BNB craving for Nutella... LOL

_*SS 9DPO:*_ GASSY. Fatigued. Bloat-y. Feeling sick last night.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temps staying up, actually climbing. Testing in a couple of days! I'm very nervous and even thought I may not test until the end of a busy weekend. Very early so I don't remember much of past bfps, but from what I remember, not really much that resembles past bfps (i.e. I ALWAYS had sore bbs). Most are indicative for me of AF so waiting will tell. Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## mommy2be7772

Hello Ladies, just a quick hello to say welcome.


Carrie&Char said:


> Well Hi Everyone wanted to really intruduce my self and my little family.
> 
> Me and my beautiful wife (who is the mummy) have a beautiful little girl through IVF with donnor sperm, we went through the London Womens Clinic in Darlington who are a fabulous bunch of people.
> 
> We have a really close and supportive group of friends whithin out area and quite a few same sex couples with children or trying or ready to drop.
> 
> We are currently going through the process for number 2 as dont want out little one to be an only child. We have started the hormones (bring on halloween in our house) and have had the initial scan to check womb lining and going back on 28th for 2nd scan to arrange the embryo transfer!!!!!!
> 
> We have 2 embryos from the last time frozen seperatly so hopefully wont have to go through all the egg collection again and buying more sperm!!
> 
> Hoping to be preggies with baby number 2 by christmas for a summer baby


----------



## Pinkorblue11

MrsMM24 said:


> PINK, that's good and healthy cravings. With both of my PGs I was craving healthily too. Tomatoes being the biggest thing that I wanted. I am just hoping it stays that way, I haven't really fancied sweets since getting PG almost 10 yrs ago with DD....

Me too! I hated tomatoes until I got pregnant with my oldest, I love them now.. :haha:


----------



## electrokitty

Hello lovelys!
I've been having a browse through, and you're all so inspiring!

Our situation to most is pretty normal.

we're a bisexual couple, in a hetero relationship.
Basically, we both like both.

And we recently got a load of abuse for saying we wanted to start a family, it's ridiculous!

Reading about things on here made me smile so much, and i'm just so proud of all of you.. 
<3


----------



## wilsons228

Hey girls how was everyones weekend?? I was away with work which kinda sucked but happy to be coming home to dw today :D have a good day girls xoxo


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: ELECTRO!!! So happy to have you. I for one think that as a Lesbian I have had toooo much criticism so that, you won't get from me. I do not pass any judgements on those that would like to start a family and be parents, it is sooo enlightening, rewarding, and heartwarming to be a parent. I am sure you two will be awesome parents. Please share with us whatever you want and good luck in this journey! :dust:

PINKOR, I am tomato fanatic. I think that right now, I am really enjoying things that are salty. Which isn't normal for me. But I don't know if that's something different or that probably happens during AF or its onset that I just don't notice....

WILSONS, I am soo happy that you are getting home, I know that DW will be happy. Weekend has been busy, DDs b-day party was great, draining but fun. BFN this morning that brought me down a little, but, other than that, the weekend is going well.

_*SS 12DPO:*_ Cramp-y. Gassy. Less Bloat-y. Feeling "wet" below te belt.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! _BFN_! So I probably won't be testing again till Wednesday, tooooo nervous!! Temps staying up, but are decreasing, which is keeping me nervous. My chart was possible Triphastic FF (Day 26) indicated until today's temp. Still missing a regular symptom of AF or BFP, sore bbs! Hope everyone's weekend is going well. I will jump right on here and update after I test soon.... Still creeping to the end of waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## wilsons228

Hi electro:) happy to have you guys!

You know what I think is so funny about other people when they find out your married to a woman and pregnant is how haha they really think were out sleeping with the masses of men. :p even my mom when I told her was like ummm how did that happen!

How was your dd party! Happy birthday to her!!

Been sending all my positive thoughts your way this month mm don't get too discouraged af isn't here yet *hugs

All you tomato eaters yuck yuck yuck :p

Xoxo


----------



## aljm419

Welcome Electro!
Mm, my fingers and toes are crossed for you.

Afm, had a great weekend. My parents had a big Halloween party last night so we sat out by the fire for half the night. Almost 5dpo, its gone by pretty fast so far. Been having some cramping sort of like the beginning of af and some lower back pain. Im trying to not read anything into if which is tough. It seems that my apple craving has turned into an egg craving, deviled eggs to be exact. However after making a batch of them today and then eating 3 I couldn't stand the smell of them anymore.
Finishing out our weekend by babysitting our 3yr old nephew while my sister is at the ER with our niece, she got into poison ivy and is now covered in a rash. :(
Hope you all had a fantastic weekend!


----------



## MrsMM24

Poor little neice, poison ivy is no fun. :flower: hope she feels better soon.

_*SS 13DPO:*_ Cramp-y. Less Bloat-y. Feeling "wet" below te belt.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! _BFN_ again. Now I really am not testing until Wednesday as I await AF... Temp increased slightly, not sure what's going on here, keeping me nervous. Still creeping through a waiting period, on one or their other anyway... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## electrokitty

Thankyou for making me feel so welcome!
:D

Dr's appointment in the morning!
A little scared actually! =[

I'm just journal stalking you lovelies! ^^


----------



## dogpigly

I know every once and a while I wish I had another lesbian ttc to talk to.


----------



## Carrie&Char

Hi Everyone

Just to let people now, we went for our scan to check my OH womb lining and good god its thick!!!! :wacko:

Back on hormone tablets until the 7th November and pesseries from the 2nd November. 

We are going back on the *7th* to have embryo number 2 put back in and hopefully will defrost well so can keep the 3rd just incase. 

We have decided if we are successfull we are going to donate the embryo! (so far my partner has donated 34 eggs to people!!!!) 


Welcome to 'Electro' good luck with everything!!!


----------



## Carrie&Char

:thumbup:

Saw this on another forum and thought i woudl oinch it to get to know everyone a bit more i have filled in the bits for me!!!! 

All you have to do is complete it for you OH !

Your OH/DH's Name? Charlotte
Age-Birthday-Zodiac Sign? 27 Aries (i think)
When and how did you both meet? Local bar
Your relationship status? Married
How long have you been together? 7 Years married 2 1/2
Give your OH/DH a nickname and explain why you picked it? Charley Bear, just came natural after going to build a bear together, so have a cuddly furry charley bear and a real life one lol
Describe them in one word ? Everything
What was your first impression when you met them? who is that idiot!!
What reminds you of your OH? My Lo they are like 2 peas in a pod
If you could give them anything what would it be? Another baby 
When's the last time you saw them? this morning
Ever wanted to tell them something but couldn't?  No
What's their best quality? Honesty 
One thing you don't like about your OH? the trainers she loves!!
One thing you love about them? She make me laugh so much my belly hurts
One thing in the world you would rather hurt them for?  My Shoes
On 10 cm scale, measure your love for your OH? *Well above 10cm*

Hope this works evenif just for a bit


----------



## Pinkorblue11

:hi: and welcome, Electro! Good luck at your appointment! 

*Aljm~* Ouch for the poison ivy, I hope your niece heals quickly. 

*MM~* I hope you see those 2 nice, dark pink lines soon! 

*Wilsons~* :rofl: Can't be helped, they're really good. :p

*Carrie&Char~* Good luck on the 7th and lots of sticky vibes for you! 



Your OH/DH's Name? Shaun
Age-Birthday-Zodiac Sign? 32 Gemini
When and how did you both meet? High School art class
Your relationship status? Married
How long have you been together? Together for 13 years, married for 11
Give your OH/DH a nickname and explain why you picked it? Bennington, idk, :haha: he looks like a Ben to me and he's always been a cuddly teddy bear.
Describe them in one word ? Wonderful
What was your first impression when you met them? I'll bet he already has a girlfriend..
What reminds you of your OH? Anything Marvel or DC, he's a huge comic book geek
If you could give them anything what would it be? A little girl
When's the last time you saw them? Just now
Ever wanted to tell them something but couldn't? Nope
What's their best quality? Hard working
One thing you don't like about your OH? His inner interior decorator, there's only so much rearranging I can take :p 
One thing you love about them? The way his mind works
One thing in the world you would rather hurt them for? My 'me' time
On 10 cm scale, measure your love for your OH? The number doesn't exist :)


----------



## wilsons228

Your OH/DH's Name? Hope
Age-Birthday-Zodiac Sign? 22 Aries
When and how did you both meet? Elementary school, we hated each other :) 
Your relationship status? Married
How long have you been together? 6 years married 4 in February
Give your OH/DH a nickname and explain why you picked it? I call her bumble...no idea why lol
Describe them in one word ? My world
What was your first impression when you met them? I hated her, and i had to sit with her on the bus. She was bossy :)
What reminds you of your OH? everything and anything, she makes me laugh so much
If you could give them anything what would it be? the world, she would want for nothing 
When's the last time you saw them? a few hours ago
Ever wanted to tell them something but couldn't? No
What's their best quality? Humor and she is so loving
One thing you don't like about your OH? she is a people pleaser!!!
One thing you love about them? She make me laugh so hard everyday
One thing in the world you would rather hurt them for? hmmmm...idk how to answer that one
On 10 cm scale, measure your love for your OH? infinity and beyond, i love her and appreciate her more than life can say. She does so much for me!



pink or blue haha i was the pickiest child growing up and still am ive never eaten tomatoes or onions and especially now the mere thought of them grosses me out ;)


----------



## 2mommies

Hello Ladies,
So happy there's a forum for lezzies who are TTC, I don't feel so alone in my journey. So I was in my second attempt at TTC in October and I had so many signs that lead me to think I was preggo (or maybe it was my mind playing tricks on me), but at last AF came to town so now my wife and I are waiting for the witch to pass so we can try again. For this time we're gonna use preseed and also considering using the instead cup but I'm a little nervous about it. I've never used it before and I don't want to mess up. I have a few days to think about it, we'll see. Baby dust to all in their 2WW.


----------



## ebelle

Awww, this is the most supportive and fun thread ever!

Your OH/DH's Name? *Irene*
Age-Birthday-Zodiac Sign?* 31, Jan 24th, Aquarius*
When and how did you both meet? *We met via an online forum for asian queer women in 2007*
Your relationship status? *Engaged*
How long have you been together?* 3 years, 9 months*
Give your OH/DH a nickname and explain why you picked it? I* call her my bunny because when I first met her, she was always hitting the gym and yet didn't want me to call her gym rat, so I picked something cuter - gym bunny*
Describe them in one word ? *Loving*
What was your first impression when you met them?* I thought she spoke with a strange accent and always had such an intense look on her face. I later learned its because she wears a hearing aid and thus needs to concentrate to hear what people are saying.*
What reminds you of your OH? *Anytime I see anything that has bunnies on it. I've taken to buying so many bunny themed stuff!*
If you could give them anything what would it be? *perfect hearing.*
When's the last time you saw them? *just. we both work from home and are currently in our office*
Ever wanted to tell them something but couldn't? *No, I tell her everything.*
What's their best quality? *She is incredibly patient with me.*
One thing you don't like about your OH? *She's so messy! If we didn't have proper house rules, our apartment would be a wreck!*
One thing you love about them? *She makes me happy, even when I am throwing a tantrum or have some crazy whims and fancies, she always manages to make me smile.*
One thing in the world you would rather hurt them for? *I'm very honest with her and whenever she's doing something that I cannot accept, I will tell her.*
On 10 cm scale, measure your love for your OH? *Can't measure it. I just love her.*


----------



## Carrie&Char

:thumbup: WOW :thumbup:

Thanks *PinkorBlue11*, *Wilson228* & *Ebelle *, for doing the OH thingy, ebelle love the bunny gym name as my Oh calls me a gymrat for going to much sometimes!! 

Welcome 2mommies :kiss:

Well we started the cyclogest pesseries this morning, charlotte says not a nice feeling at all !! :cry:

On count down now 5 days to go. 

Also my friends nicola and vicki had a little girl yesterday ""Freya"" through assisted IUI dreams do come true she was born at 11:14 on 01/11/2011, she is adorable, well happy for them 2 new mummies to add to the group!!


----------



## MrsMM24

Your OH/DH's Name?Shay[/COLOR]
Age-Birthday-Zodiac Sign? August 28th, Virgo
When and how did you both meet? 1997, our best friends were dating each other. I was suppose to meet her after our match, but I saw her playing on the bball court during my Volleyball halftime. Looooved her look!
Your relationship status? Married
How long have you been together? Married nearly 2yrs. Together for the rest.
Give your OH/DH a nickname and explain why you picked it?L.P. she would kiiiiilll me if I explained it here! :haha:
Describe them in one word? Greatest!
What was your first impression when you met them? Player!!! :haha: But could see why, she was sooo ME, just with more arogance!
What reminds you of your OH? Almost everything, we know each other so well....
If you could give them anything what would it be? Eternal Happiness!
When's the last time you saw them? 4am!
Ever wanted to tell them something but couldn't? Nope.
What's their best quality? Extremely good natured.
One thing you don't like about your OH? Too nice and often overlooks negativity to a fault.
One thing you love about them? The way she loves me and our family.
One thing in the world you would rather hurt them for? Not sure if I am answering this right, but currently, the only thing I would hurt her for is our daughter!

_*SS 15DPO:*_ Fatigued. Heavily Bloat-y. Gassy.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Losing any symptoms (well, except those that indicate AF coming) Trying to stay hopeful because... no :af:! Temps staying up, so I am not complaining. May try to test tomorrow if no AF tonight, just too nervous as I know that an irregular cycle now is due to the MC in July. It has only been 3 cycles so maybe things are not sorted out yet.... Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## aljm419

Your OH/DH's Name? Julie
Age-Birthday-Zodiac Sign? 29, September 30
When and how did you both meet? We met through MySpace. She had only lived in town for a couple of months and I had only been out for several months and neither one of us knew where to meet a single lesbian.
Your relationship status? Married
How long have you been together? Together for 2yrs 9mons, married for 1yr and 7mons.
Give your OH/DH a nickname and explain why you picked it? Not very original but I call her Babe, in fact I rarely call her by her name.
Describe them in one word? Amazing!
What was your first impression when you met them? I thought she was cute and very easy to talk to, there was never an awkward moment with us.
What reminds you of your OH? Those clear balls with the liquid and glitter inside. When they were real popular a few years ago I went to about 10 different store looking for one for her for Christmas.
If you could give them anything what would it be? A baby.
When's the last time you saw them? Right now, she took a half day at work and we're about to take our dog for a walk at the park. :)
Ever wanted to tell them something but couldn't? No, never.
What's their best quality? She is a very caring a loving person.
One thing you don't like about your OH? She can never find anything but that's because she never moves anything when looking!One thing you love about them? I love her child-like nature and her kindness.
One thing in the world you would rather hurt them for? Nothing.

So, my niece ended up not having poison ivy, they said it was just a reaction to something she came in contact with, however it's not going away and she has scratched her back raw. :(

AFM, I'm halfway through the TWW! Trying not to sympton spot but I am feeling bloated and my bbs are a little sore. DW tried to convince me to test last night but I refused (go me). I only have 2 tests and I am not buying any more so I need to save them. Hopefully the second week will go by as quickly as the first.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Aljm~*Glad to hear it's not poison ivy but sorry she's very itchy and her poor back. :( Any idea what it could have been? :hugs: for her

AFM- :witch: is up to no good and has paid me yet another visit. :nope: BUT I'm not letting her ruin my good mood and I'm sending tons of :dust: to you all in the tww and getting ready for ttc! Get those lines, ladies!! :)


----------



## wilsons228

so sorry pinkorblue *hugs


----------



## GayMummy

Hi everyone.

I am a lesbian, married to my wife of 3 years and we have a 1 year old son, concieved by my wife with known donor sperm. The donor is one of our friends and is a 'Fun Daddy' with our son. He has only changed 1 nappy! We are happy to be the main day to day parents and have him in our son's life, they love each other so much!
I am on the birth certificate for our son which is great and I love being a mum.

I am TTC our 2nd with the same donor, I am on cycle 6. My wife only took 2 cycles to concieve so I really feel the pressure! It is also a lot more difficult to find time to relax and I wake up at all different times so I am charting but I am not convinced how accurate it is! 

I have bought a ClearBlue Ovulation Kit as I was using the OPK strips and I was struggling to get a good line, but I have had great CM (sorry if TMI!)
I am hopefully ovulating either today or tomorrow according to CM and our donor friend visited last night after our son was in bed. I use a syringe and I used a mooncup (not my period one!) last night straight after and it did feel a lot better when I used my vibrator - less leaky! (again, sorry if TMI!) 

So I am awaiting my next period to use the ClearBlue kit, I am feeling more relaxed at the moment with this one. 

It has been good reading all of your stories, we have a little local group of Lesbians with kids but we don't really want to share that we are TTC as we don't know them that well (and I am a very private person).

Since the birth of our son I have been inundated with people telling me 'your turn next!' and 'don't leave it too long!' It drives me mad as I am TTC but it isn't always that easy. I just laught it off saying how young our son is and it is working so far.

We think I had a chamical pregnancy right on the 1st cycle but we will never know for sure.

Sooo - that's the essay done!


----------



## Carrie&Char

Welcome 'Gaymummy' :hugs: i haev found this group really useful, cannot help with all the ovulating stuff as we have used a clinic to help us. 

Where abouts in the world are you!

sending baby dust your way :dust:


----------



## ebelle

Welcome gaymummy, glad u could join us and hope u get that bfp soon!


----------



## GayMummy

Thanks!
I would rather not say exactly where I am as I am paranoid about anyone finding out we are TTC, but we are based in the UK.
FXed for BFP for us all this cycle!


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi :wave: welcome GAYMUMMY!!! I hope that you find any and all support and information that you look for here on BNB! Your story is awesome and I wish you more luck than you know! :dust:

PINKOR, I am so sorry that AF is going so hard on you, I hope she eases up soon and you can get back on the TTC train!! :hugs:

_*SS 16DPO:*_ Fatigued. *Heavily* Bloat-y. Gassy. Irritable. Nervous.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Trying to stay hopeful... no :af:! So far, longer cycle, and 1 day longer DPO.... Maybe testing Friday is it. After Fri, if BFN, then I am planning on making appt as after an MC, anything could happen... Temps staying up though. If you have read my journal, before MC you know my cycles use to be 3 days AF every other month with confirmed OV monthly. Maybe I am returning to this? I'm just too nervous to test, my nerves are bad, my heart is so sad with worry. I want to get my forever baby soon! Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## GayMummy

Wow your chart looks good! FXed for you both!
Thanks for the welcome too!


----------



## READY4OURBABY

Your OH/DH's Name?[/COLOR] Clara
Age-Birthday-Zodiac Sign? 32, September 27, Libra
When and how did you both meet? At a local lesbian club. I was with my ex at the time so I blew her off. We met again a few months later and sarted hanging out.
Your relationship status? Married
How long have you been together? Together 3 years (Febraury 13) Married 1 1/2 months (September 10)
Give your OH/DH a nickname and explain why you picked it? I dont have one for her. I really like her name. (She hates it though)
Describe them in one word? Loving
What was your first impression when you met them? Very full of herself. But she was very polite. And I love that.
What reminds you of your OH? A VANS store. I'm always looking for ones she doesnt have.
If you could give them anything what would it be? A loving family. (her family is really negative, they only care about themselves and never want her succeed).
When's the last time you saw them? Right now, she's napping before work
Ever wanted to tell them something but couldn't? Nope
What's their best quality? She is knd and warm-hearted
One thing you don't like about your OH? She is way to nice/trusting and never can see when someone is using her.But we balance each other out. She's the nice one and I'm the mean one.
One thing in the world you would rather hurt them for? Nothing, I never want to hurt her.


----------



## aljm419

Pinkorblue, I am so sorry. :hugs2: They have no idea what caused her rash. My sister was planning on taking her into her doctor because while the steroids that gave her make it go away by the evening its back. Hopefully they will figure out what's going on soon, I hate to see her unhappy.

Welcome, Gaymummy! :wave:

MM, fingers crossed that this is it for you! 

Ready, you and your DW have the same anniversary as my DW and me. We started dating on Feb 13, 2009!

Afm, 8dpo! DW wants me to test but I think I'm going to hold off until Saturday or maybe Sunday. Current symptoms are pinching on the right side (any pain has been right side or directly in the middle), pressure feeling on pelvic bone, some light nausea/upset stomach, heartburn, headache, I've been in a cleaning/organizing mood this afternoon, oh and food cravings... the other day it was deviled eggs and now it's KFC mashed potatoes and cole slaw. I am pretty much begging my bbs to be sore, they're tender but not sore like I hear some women talk about. Also, no loads of cm. I feel wet down there but nothing extreme. TMI alert... when I checked cm last night I was really hot down there, DW said it was a noticable difference.


----------



## GayMummy

Thanks for the welcome!
Well I am day 21 and I am positive I ovulated yesterday evening - the OPK stick actually had something on it! Our donor visited yesterday, and the day before, plus he will be coming again tonight. 

Can I ask if anyone else takes any vitamins? I am taking 5 a day - Vit B, Agnus Castus, Pregnacare, Cod Liver Oil and another one whcih I can't remember the name of - but I think it is meant to fake progesterone to help in my luteal phase. 
I just started taking this cocktail this month so I am not expecting any major changes yet, but I wondered if anyone else was taking anything?

I want to take baby asprin but apprently you need a prescription from your GP? :wacko:


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies,

ALJM, hold off, you don't want the disappointing BFNs as teh eggy really hasn't gotten a chance to implant at 8DPO... GL

_*SS 17DPO:*_*Heavily* Bloat-y. Gassy. Irritable.

*AFM...*you can still stalk my chart, but... *BFN*!! Still no:af: but temps are declining so I expect her soon. The LP is still longer this month, my cycle is longer thus far as well, the first one after MC was 41 days, so, maybe that will be a positive thing next cycle... YES! I am going in for December! I did make an appt with my doc for a check up on things but that is in 2 weeks. Any good plans for you all this weekend? Waiting patiently for anything... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## aljm419

MM, hope you get good news at your appointment.

AFM, I caved and tested, BFN. DW begged me to test when she got home from work and I was fighting her on it and then I just gave in. She felt so bad when it came back negative. I had her check my cp and she said it was between low and high, not firm but not soft and open. Not what I was looking for. The good part... I definitely have creamy cm, and lots of it! The only time it is like it was last night is before O so that made me feel better. 
I am having alot of lower back pain, especially in the area of my right hip. My bbs are sore and I have had heartburn and also very vivid dreams. However, I am feeling out this month. :nope: I have one test left and I'm saving it for Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Thanks for the hugs ladies! 

:hi: Gaymummy, sending you tons of babydust and hope your two week wait goes by quickly!!! I take Vitex, prenatals, B6, fish oil, flax oil in the tww and I just added L-Arginine and Borage oil to my list. Wow, must be different in the UK, baby aspirin is availble over the counter in the US. I hope your able to get some if you need it. :flower:

*MM~* I'm hopping right back on that train! I have donations set up for next weekend. :thumbup: Good luck with your appointment and I hope you can get some answers soon. :hugs:

*Aljm~* Sorry for the bfn, hopefully it's just too early and you'll get that bfp very soon. :dust: 

*Wilsons~* :wave: How are you feeling? 

*AFM~* Starting my green tea today and great weather for it too, cold temps are definitely setting in. Hope you all stay warm or cool, depending on your locations and have great weekends! :)


----------



## wilsons228

Pinkorblue..ive been okay just exausetd and no morning sickness really just some nausea haha DW was laughing hesterically at me the other night because i saw an eyeball on tv and had to go throw up! lol the things we do!! We goto the Dr Thursday morning for the next ultrasound...nervous!

F'X for your donations next week! are you doing anything different this cycle??

MM o m g when are you testing ive been dying over here waiting to find out hahaha!!

hows everyones weekends?


----------



## wilsons228

Also...fun fact that i know youll all want to know lol the sight of lettuce literally makes me want to run for the hills..no idea why but apparently lettuce is my aversion food! haha


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Wilsons~* That's pretty lucky that you don't get morning sickness. Well, an eyeball by itself is kinda gross :haha: I don't blame you at all. Yay for Thursday! 

Thanks for the crossed fingers! Other than adding a couple of new supplements, not really, I got really great cm last cycle so I'm going to do it all again. :) 

The food that makes me feel like running is mushrooms, even if I weren't allergic to them.


----------



## aljm419

Ok guys, got a question for you.... anyone ever get a light pink evap line on a $ store test? I took one this morning with fmu and it appeared neg (I only waited about 2min) and I went back to bed. 
It's now been a couple of hours and I just went to the bathroom and looked at the test again and there is a faint pink line. I only have 2 more tests and I'm afraid that with light as the first line is any test taken now after I've had several things to drink would be be neg because of diluted urine.

Should I completely disregard the test or is it okay to be a little hopeful?

(I took a $ store in my last tww and just pulled it out and no evap line.)


----------



## READY4OURBABY

so i didnt think i would get on bnb today. seeing as it is my birthday. but i couldn't stay away. i had to check in and see how everyone was doing.

wilson: yay ultrasound!!

gaymummy: lots of :dust:

aljm: oh really! i've never met anyone else with that date. we share the exact same date even down to the year. that's crazy. FXed in your journey


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Happy Birthday, Ready!!! :cake: 

*Aljm~* I've never gotten evaps on $1 store tests myself (mine have always been stark white) but I've read that some people see grayish evaps and others have seen pink ones. =/ Hope that helps a little bit. I would test again either tomorrow or the next day to see if it's a darker line. I hope this is it for you!!!


----------



## aljm419

Tested again this morning and got my :bfp: !!!!!
I can't believe I am actually pregnant!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

YES!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Huge congrats and H&H 9 months, I _knew_ it!!! :D **happy :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS ALMJ!!! :happydance: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!! 

Happy B-DAY READY!!! :cake:

*AFM...*Well, AF snuck in on me this weekend. She was roaring too. In fact, each one since MC has been progressively more rough. I am keeping my appt with my doc which is after Thanksgiving just to check things out as I haven't had an AF like that since I first got AF. I was put on BC to help that and regulate it. Not an option I am going for this time though so we shall see. Sorry that I was M.I.A on you all this weekend. The saddness that DW and I went through was rough and the internet was the last thing on my mind. As well, the cramps and flow was soooo very strong, I wasn't moving anyway. I am happy to say, that we have decided that we will try again regardless and move forwar dinto what looks like will be December! We just aren't to the point to take break yet. Since it is later, we will have some time to get the donations and shipments scheduled (you know I am a planner so I will start that work this week) and then we will get a few more tests ( have alot left as we wait to test) and get the ball rolling in a couple of weeks. Still alittle sad, but not as much and cramping has gone down quite a bit so, I am here! GL FXD!:dust: to you all in the TWW, and the act of :sex: Catch that Eggy!!! :dust:


----------



## READY4OURBABY

aljm: CONGRATS!!!!!! :hugs: have a H&H 9 months. and please keep all of us posted on your progress:winkwink:


----------



## wilsons228

Happy belated ready and congrats aljm

so sorry mm *hugs!!


----------



## ebelle

Congrats ALJM! Have a happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## Carrie&Char

:hugs:Woow.... congrats AJM !!!! Hope you have a healthy 9 months!!!

We had our embryo transfer yesterday fingers crossed!!!! Charlotte feeling really tender and a bit down i think she just needs some sleep :sleep:


----------



## MrsMM24

Awww... get some rest CHARLOTTE, I hope she feels better soon Hun! :dust:

*AFM...*Not much on this end, CD3, just hoping she eases out soon!!! I start making some preparations for donations and such. I have all my vitamins and items ready to go when the OV time comes. A Christmas BFP and a baby born near DWs birthday.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## aljm419

Thanks so much for all the well wishes and congratulations! 
Morning sickness is kind of kicking my tail right now so I've been spending most of my time in bed trying not to move and having DW bring me buttered toast.

For you guys gearing up for another cycle of ttc good luck and my fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## wilsons228

Aww good luck Carrie and Char get some rest!!


----------



## READY4OURBABY

pink, mm, wilson ~ thank you so much! i'm the big 28dohh:)

i'm a week away from AF so we're down to the wire. i'm finding that me and DW are bickering a lo more the closer we get. and its starting to put me on edge when i know i should be staying stress free. did any of you lasies go through this???


----------



## wilsons228

we definatley did, The cycle i got my bfp we ended up going away so we could regroup for us and forget about the process. Its a stressful time just be there for each other..and keep your eyes on the prize :)


----------



## MrsMM24

READY, I totally remember when WILSONS left for that relaxation. As for us, we did as well. We were stressed and 2 women stressing and AF coming and TTC is a hell of a combination.... It is a normal thing, just do what you can to relax. You both should sit and think how stressful this process is and take that into account, try thinkinga bout the positive outcome.... BFP... :dust:

*AFM...*Not much on this end, CD4, By the evening yesterday spotting was all that I was doing and this morning, it is an even lighter spot so, she is on her way out! Already sent out requests for donations to be sent and so now, I just temp, chart, and wait.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## mommy2be7772

Welcome to the group. Good luck this cycle.


GayMummy said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I am a lesbian, married to my wife of 3 years and we have a 1 year old son, concieved by my wife with known donor sperm. The donor is one of our friends and is a 'Fun Daddy' with our son. He has only changed 1 nappy! We are happy to be the main day to day parents and have him in our son's life, they love each other so much!
> I am on the birth certificate for our son which is great and I love being a mum.
> 
> I am TTC our 2nd with the same donor, I am on cycle 6. My wife only took 2 cycles to concieve so I really feel the pressure! It is also a lot more difficult to find time to relax and I wake up at all different times so I am charting but I am not convinced how accurate it is!
> 
> I have bought a ClearBlue Ovulation Kit as I was using the OPK strips and I was struggling to get a good line, but I have had great CM (sorry if TMI!)
> I am hopefully ovulating either today or tomorrow according to CM and our donor friend visited last night after our son was in bed. I use a syringe and I used a mooncup (not my period one!) last night straight after and it did feel a lot better when I used my vibrator - less leaky! (again, sorry if TMI!)
> 
> So I am awaiting my next period to use the ClearBlue kit, I am feeling more relaxed at the moment with this one.
> 
> It has been good reading all of your stories, we have a little local group of Lesbians with kids but we don't really want to share that we are TTC as we don't know them that well (and I am a very private person).
> 
> Since the birth of our son I have been inundated with people telling me 'your turn next!' and 'don't leave it too long!' It drives me mad as I am TTC but it isn't always that easy. I just laught it off saying how young our son is and it is working so far.
> 
> We think I had a chamical pregnancy right on the 1st cycle but we will never know for sure.
> 
> Sooo - that's the essay done!


----------



## adroplet

ALJM - :happydance::happydance: CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## wilsons228

ADROPLET!! where have you been *hugs how are you doing??


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies

*Update...*Still not much on this end, CD5, still lightly spotting, just a liner so I know she is on her way out by tonight! Moving right along for an OV likely at the end of the month or as early as the holiday this month. Donations lining up, temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## wilsons228

Fingers crossed for you mm! We got to see wiggle worm baby Wilson today and here the heartbeat. So far all looks good. We go back the 28th. Can't wait!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

Awww WILSONS..... awesome! Pics??? Unless I need to wait until the 28th :haha:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

:hi: adroplet! 

*Wilsons~* Aww, yay for baby Wilsons, glad everything looks good! :thumbup: Hope we get to see pics soon, that's if you don't mind sharing.. 
:winkwink:

*MM~* Woohoo for AF being on her way out, :dust: for your donations and egg chasing! 

*AFM~* :happydance: for the 3 day weekend! Donations start tomorrow, just hope O doesn't pull a "delayed" card again :haha: but at least this tww will go by pretty fast. Breaking Dawn pt.1, kids being on break from school and Thanksgiving preparations should keep me busy. :) :dust: 

Anyone have plans for the weekend? :)


----------



## wilsons228

of course i dont mind sharing...if i can figure out how to upload haha! help???


----------



## wilsons228

https://<a href="https://s1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd414/awilson4589/?action=view&amp;current=bean.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd414/awilson4589/bean.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

It was hard to get a good picture because they were a little wiggle worm today!!


----------



## wilsons228

[IMG]https://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd414/awilson4589/bean.jpg[/IMG]

https://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd414/awilson4589/bean.jpg

<a href="https://s1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd414/awilson4589/?action=view&amp;current=bean.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd414/awilson4589/bean.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Yay, you got it! Very cute pics!! :D


----------



## MrsMM24

PINK, good luck Hun with the donations.... I hope all goes smoothly and your TWW is easy. I will be catching Breaking Dawn during your TWW and easing into OV at the time! :dust:

Look at baby WILSONS! Sooo cute!! 

*AFM...*Still not much on this end, CD6, begin checking CM today. OPKs on Sunday. Woke this morning and AF seems to have left.... Moving right along for an OV. Hoping to OV in about 2 weeks and got 1st confirmation of donation shipment for the 18th. I have been on my vitamins since cycle #1 after MC and till going. I have been keepin gup with my eating and exercising and things are coming together for my Christmas gift! Donations lining up, temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

MrsMM24 said:


> PINK, good luck Hun with the donations.... I hope all goes smoothly and your TWW is easy. I will be catching Breaking Dawn during your TWW and easing into OV at the time! :dust:

:thumbup::thumbup: Good luck to you as well, I'll be chart stalking! :winkwink:


----------



## heidi9478

Hi ladies,
My name is Heidi my partner Shandra and I are ttc. I'm new around her and after a bit of lurking around I finaly decides to post something lol
A little about us I just turned 33 in Sept my partner turned 34 in Oct. I have 3 children from a prevoius marriage. Ages 15,13,and 11. Shandra and I have been together 7 year almost 8. After years of going back and forth on who should carry our child we decided it would probably be easier if I tried first (yay me lol) since Shandra has PCOS. After months of keeping and eye on my periods and so forth and finding a donor we are finaly going to try and go for it this month. I havent done much charting or bbt it just seems to complicated for me right now lol I have been using opk's and I am having surges every month. Just a bit scared because I never actuly planed a pregnancy before my 3 just happened. I'm also scared its been so long since I have gotten pregnant that it will take forever to happen ( just me over thinking I guess) My family jokes that I am fertile Mrytle because I have been pregnant about 7 times since I was 15. Sadly I mc 3 do to a abusive marriage and the 4th I sadly decided not have because at the time I was trying to leave that relationship and could not afford to bring another child into this world. I been praying that that choice doesnt keep me from being able to have a child now. I have longed to have another since then just wasnt ready until I met the love of my life 7 yrs ago. I will stop with the book now lol Please keep us in your prayers as we begin this journey as I will keep you all in mine. Any advice would be nice. Tons of baby dust to all of us still ttc!


----------



## GayMummy

Hi everyone! 
Well I am 1 day late from my period, and 12 days P/O. I have been experiencing sickness (just a mild sicky feeling) cramps and sore breasts and nipples. My temp dipped on day 7P/O and went shooting up, and it has been going back down for the last 2 days but still way over the cover line.
I have has some spotting last night (hardly any though) and lots of creamy discharge.
I am going to wait until Thursday to test though as I often have a lot of the above symptoms (although not all at once) and then go on to have my period. So Thursday would be 14 days P/O - I usually have my period 11 days P/O.

Good luck with everyone else this cycle and I will update on Thursday!


----------



## heidi9478

GayMummy said:


> Hi everyone!
> Well I am 1 day late from my period, and 12 days P/O. I have been experiencing sickness (just a mild sicky feeling) cramps and sore breasts and nipples. My temp dipped on day 7P/O and went shooting up, and it has been going back down for the last 2 days but still way over the cover line.
> I have has some spotting last night (hardly any though) and lots of creamy discharge.
> I am going to wait until Thursday to test though as I often have a lot of the above symptoms (although not all at once) and then go on to have my period. So Thursday would be 14 days P/O - I usually have my period 11 days P/O.
> 
> Good luck with everyone else this cycle and I will update on Thursday!

Hi GayMummy,
Just wanted to say hope you get your :bfp: ! I'm new around here this is going to be my first cycle so I'm pretty nervous and anxious.


----------



## wilsons228

Welcome Heidi and good luck mummy let us know!!
pink how habit been going?? Been keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you :)


----------



## GayMummy

Thanks ladies!
The spotting has still continued so fingers crossed!
Welcome Heidi, I hope you get lucky!


----------



## heidi9478

Thanks ladies! I will let you know how it goes. Hoping I get my surge friday or before and not saterday. since my donor can only come over before and then again monday this first cycle:nope:


----------



## Carrie&Char

Welcome Heidi, sending big hugs:hugs:


----------



## heidi9478

Carrie&Char said:


> Welcome Heidi, sending big hugs:hugs:

Thanks Carrie&Char! Sending :hugs: back at you. How are you today?


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: welcome to the group HEIDI! T hanks for sharing your story. I hope you all get very lucky and see a dark sticky BFP soon!! :dust:

GAYMUMMY, GL FXD! :dust:

Hi Ladies!!!:hi:

PINK, Hey Hun! How's things???

2MOMMIES, how are you this morning?

*AFM...*Still not much on this end, CD9, had a very long busy weekend. Got everything lined up, donations are scheduled and ready for delivery, doc appt for IUI set as well... Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend... I'm continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Carrie&Char

Charlotte started spotting today is this normal


----------



## heidi9478

MrsMM24 said:


> :wave: welcome to the group HEIDI! T hanks for sharing your story. I hope you all get very lucky and see a dark sticky BFP soon!! :dust:
> 
> GAYMUMMY, GL FXD! :dust:
> 
> Hi Ladies!!!:hi:
> 
> PINK, Hey Hun! How's things???
> 
> 2MOMMIES, how are you this morning?
> 
> *AFM...*Still not much on this end, CD9, had a very long busy weekend. Got everything lined up, donations are scheduled and ready for delivery, doc appt for IUI set as well... Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend... I'm continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:

Thank you MrsMM24. Happy to have found you ladies going through this with me dont feel alone now. So many wonderful stories on here gives me hope. I was to start ttc last month but AF didnt show up. so I freaked out a little bit, which I should known better. I usualy have a month out the year when she doesnt show up but why the month I wanted to try so go figure lol She finaly showed up right on schedule so hopeing to get started sooner then later.



Tons of :dust: to us all and hope to see :bfp: poping up every where!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

:hi: Welcome aboard, *Heidi*, :hugs: for sharing and wishing you a speedy bfp! :flower:

*Wilsons~* Thanks, crossed fingers and toes are always appreciated! :)

*GayMummy~* FX for you! 

*MM~* Hey! Pretty good, donations are done, just waiting to see when O will show up now lol. Good luck with the IUI and I hope this cycle brings your Christmas bfp!!! 

*Carrie&Char~* Not sure where Char is in her cycle but I hope the spotting is a good thing. :flower:

*AFM~* I think I got the donations a little too early but I used preseed so I hope whatever fertile fluid I had will keep them swimming until O. Not much I can do but stay positive, I can still hope! :) :dust:


----------



## heidi9478

Ok so I have a question I think I know the answe but im asking anyway lol Is it a good idea to inseminate on expected ov day as well? I'm so new to this whole planning thing so bare with me lol


----------



## MrsMM24

CARRIE, it could be implantation depending on where CHAR is in her cycle. As PINK said, it could be good. Take note of it, how much, and for how long... GL FXD! :dust:

HEIDI, YES!!! DEFINITELY!!! Best days for catching conception window are proven to be: 2-O, 1-O, OV, and OV-1... GL


----------



## Pinkorblue11

heidi9478 said:


> Ok so I have a question I think I know the answe but im asking anyway lol Is it a good idea to inseminate on expected ov day as well? I'm so new to this whole planning thing so bare with me lol

I would! :)


----------



## heidi9478

Ok Pink I planed on it but wasnt sure if it was a good time or not lol


----------



## heidi9478

Thanks for the info MrsMM24. I plan on having donor do his thing 2 days before ov then again on the day of so fingers crossed and toes lol


----------



## heidi9478

Conception & Pregnancy Prayer

I thank you Father that Jesus has borne all my sickness and diseases and carried all my pains away so by His stripes I am healed and made whole! Therefore, in Jesus name ..... I bind Satan's power and hold over our wombs and our bodies. I command ALL forms of sickness and disease to be removed. I command infertility and the curse of barrenness to be removed in Jesus name! I profess according to the Word of God that .... I have a blessed, prosperous, healthy and FRUITFUL womb!! I command health into our bodies and I say "Body in Jesus name you are to conceive and be pregnant!! Every part of you is to come in line with the Word of GOD. You will function efficiently, the way you were created to be: fearfully and wonderfully made." I also pray for good solid attachment of my baby to the uterine wall, and then for my baby to grow perfectly, be nourished, and protected for the full nine months. I plead the blood of Jesus as a hedge of protection around the womb, protecting my baby from all harm. I declare this in Jesus name as the Word says: ask whatever you wish in Jesus name and it will be done! I give you all the glory for my healing and for my baby. Let it be done to me according to your Word!! I confess Jesus Christ as Lord of my life and I receive the power of God that is the fullness of my Salvation I thank you Lord that by Jesus stripes I have been healed! Therefore, I bind Satan's power over my body and I resist sickness, disease and pain, in Jesus name! You are to loose your hold on my body and life forever. Jesus bore my sickness, disease and pain in my place so I can be set free. I am redeemed from the curse of the law. I am redeemed from miscarriage I am redeemed from barrenness Therefore I command my body in Jesus name to come in line with the Word of God and to behave healed. You are to function the way God created you to: perfectly and efficiently because you are fear-fully and wonderfully made. I proclaim my freedom and redemption today and I pronounce in Jesus name that I am made whole.In Jesus name, Amen! .


----------



## READY4OURBABY

hey ladies :hi:

so my weekend went by super fast but i did get a few things done. AF decided to come early this month but what can you do. this just means i'm on track for an early OV. so ill have to pay close attention to my CM. it sucks just a little cause me, DW and a few friends are going to Vegas for my last bday celebration (im known to party all month). :happydance:

we also went and stopped at the outlets and i made a big purchase. i finally got the babybag that i've been wanting. we caught a great sale at Coach (im a bit of a labelwhore) :haha: and so DW got me a winter purse and i got my bag! i put a pic below. ive made other baby purchases before but this is the most exciting to me...im silly i know

i also got to go and check out some great dane puppies. i picked one out, she is so adorable! my dear Stevie was a shitzu/pekingese, she passed away on Oct 6th a month before my bday. so thats the only reason im even thinking of getting a new puppy. she's definitely not replacing Stevie but will help with the grief and void in my heart. i've even been told it could help with conception since a happier and less depressed me can make for a more inviting womb. we will see if its at all true. now i'm deciding on a name. Daisy, Nahla, or Monroe (after Marilyn Monroe..luv her) what do you think? i attached a pic she's the last one on the right (the grey one).

so that was my weekend. how were yours??????
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20111113_194320[1].jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 5









2011-11-11_09-44-28_337.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## heidi9478

READY4OURBABY said:


> hey ladies :hi:
> 
> so my weekend went by super fast but i did get a few things done. AF decided to come early this month but what can you do. this just means i'm on track for an early OV. so ill have to pay close attention to my CM. it sucks just a little cause me, DW and a few friends are going to Vegas for my last bday celebration (im known to party all month). :happydance:
> 
> we also went and stopped at the outlets and i made a big purchase. i finally got the babybag that i've been wanting. we caught a great sale at Coach (im a bit of a labelwhore) :haha: and so DW got me a winter purse and i got my bag! i put a pic below. ive made other baby purchases before but this is the most exciting to me...im silly i know
> 
> i also got to go and check out some great dane puppies. i picked one out, she is so adorable! my dear Stevie was a shitzu/pekingese, she passed away on Oct 6th a month before my bday. so thats the only reason im even thinking of getting a new puppy. she's definitely not replacing Stevie but will help with the grief and void in my heart. i've even been told it could help with conception since a happier and less depressed me can make for a more inviting womb. we will see if its at all true. now i'm deciding on a name. Daisy, Nahla, or Monroe (after Marilyn Monroe..luv her) what do you think? i attached a pic she's the last one on the right (the grey one).
> 
> so that was my weekend. how were yours??????

Wow you sound like me DW about had a heart attack because I spent a bunch of money on a Ralph Lauren baby clothes. Im a lable whore too lmao


----------



## wilsons228

LOVE that bag READY! gonna have to go get myself one, also a label whore haha but DW endulges me where she can haha!!

Such cute puppies great danes are the best, we have 115lb 3 year old lab who is the biggest baby ever we love him to peices. Nothing like puppy kisses :) Love the name Monroe btw. Sorry about your other dog i lost a dog a few years ago..so hard!! Good luck with her :)


----------



## GayMummy

Hi everyone!
Well I am an idiot! I was thinking last afternoon that things didn't add up - mainly me! I checked my chart and realised I put in the Tuesday and Wednesday of my ovulation week in twice so I hadn't missed my period at all! 
So today was day 31, my temp plummeted and no suprises - AF is here. I can't undersatnd why my body has been playing tricks as far as all the symptoms but never mind.

On the plus side I have managed to lengthen my luteal phase by 1-2 days with the vitamins I have been taking, and I also get to start using my Clear Blue ovulation kit! 

Of course I am disappointed but my PMS symptoms always seem to clear the day before I actually start, which they had, so I had a heads up.

Good luck to everyone else on the TTW!


----------



## Carrie&Char

Hi guys

Charlotte stopped bleeding last night but has had soem discomfort this morning. 

We had the embryo transfered last monday and have to do the test on friday, spoke to the clinic and they told us not to worry and just try to relax, which is hard as i think our LO has other plans... 

She is still on hormones tablets and pesseries and is getting abit down trying to keep positive though

*Ready4ourbaby: - Love the bag!!!!! *


----------



## MrsMM24

READY, LOOOVE the bag! I am not really a label whore, DW is though, friends wonder how that worked as they expected me to be. I do however accept and appreciate any label she chooses to get me and when I can myself.... :haha: So sorry about Stevie, I totally understand. You are right though, happiness helps the womb....I love the name Monroe, but also Nahla.... GL with the name game... As for partying the whole month, don't see why you couldn't even with OV approaching... Enjoy you bday!!!

GAYMUMMY, sorry that AF flew in. Hope you get a handle on tracking cycles. YAY for a longer LP, that will be helpful! :dust:

CARRIE, :hugs: to CHAR! It is rough, but definitely try to remain calm and relaxed. I know how that can be however as we are pretty far in this journey. Relaxing thoughts sent both of your way. :dust:

*AFM...*Not much on this end, anxious, CD10. Everything is planned and got days off work for donation appts, so just waiting for it all to come together. Continuing to get vitamins in, exercise, and eat good. I am anxious to try for the biggest Christmas gift I've ever received! :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## wilsons228

So sorry mummy but onto the next month!
Good luck testing Friday Carrie&char. Hope she feels better!!


----------



## whysocry

I know every once and a while I wish I had another lesbian ttc to talk to.


----------



## READY4OURBABY

heidi ~ yea DW gets upset sometimes. but i always get everything on sell so she cant be to mad. 

wilson & mm~ thanks i love it! ive been walking about the house with it all week. im a bit spoiled (loads) :haha: but she can only be mad at herself. i felt a bit guilty today aboiut getting a new puppy. then i realized the i lost Stevie around the same time the new puppy was born. so i know this is probably meant to be as i believe in reincarnation. 

GL ladies


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Ready~* Awesome bag and such adorable puppies!!! :D I'm very sorry about Stevie big :hugs: I hope your new puppy fills your heart with lots of love! 

*GayMummy~* Boooo for AF coming in on you but yay for a longer lp! Good luck and :dust: for next cycle. 

*Carrie~* Keeping Char in my thoughts, glad to hear the spotting stopped.


----------



## heidi9478

READY4OURBABY said:


> heidi ~ yea DW gets upset sometimes. but i always get everything on sell so she cant be to mad.
> 
> wilson & mm~ thanks i love it! ive been walking about the house with it all week. im a bit spoiled (loads) :haha: but she can only be mad at herself. i felt a bit guilty today aboiut getting a new puppy. then i realized the i lost Stevie around the same time the new puppy was born. so i know this is probably meant to be as i believe in reincarnation.
> 
> GL ladies

Lol yeah Dw says shes mad but she still gives me whatever I want too. I'm spoiled rotten and she knows she made me that way so shes really only upset at herself for making me that way lmao:happydance:


----------



## heidi9478

Good morning ladies!
Hope everyone has a good day! Lots and lots of :dust::dust::dust: to us all!!!


----------



## Carrie&Char

heidi9478 said:


> Good morning ladies!
> Hope everyone has a good day! Lots and lots of :dust::dust::dust: to us all!!!

Morning :flower:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Good morning, lots of :dust: your way too Heidi! :)


----------



## MrsMM24

Good Morning HEIDI and LADIES!!! :hi:

Hope you are all doing well in your journey. 

CARRIE, hope CHAR is getting along better!:flower:

*AFM...*Not much on this end, anxious, CD11. First donations begin on CD16, CD17, CD20, and CD21.... Thanksgiving threw it off a little, but my OV days have been CD17, 18, and 21 and the average of the three is CD19. Watching my chart closely and willing to squeeze in more donations if they become avail.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Carrie&Char

Hi Guys 

Charlotte feeling loads better!!!! Hungrey though which is really funny!, 

TEST Date tomorrow:thumbup:

Got the day of work so we can be there together so will update everybody when back at work on monday morning!!!!:wacko:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Carrie~* Good luck and fx for good news!!! :happydance: for Char, glad she's feeling better! Enjoy your weekend! :)


----------



## MrsMM24

*Quick update...*Well, for some reason, I don't have the anxiousness today... I have donations beginning early Monday morning! CD16, CD17, CD20, and CD21 here we come!!! So far OV is holding off good, I am hoping that I OV on CD18/19 and don't need the standby delivery on CD23. I would be 1DPO on Thanksgiving day! Until then...watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust: 

Any good plans for the weekend Lovely Ladies??


----------



## nerdymomma

Hi everyone, I'm new here. I stumbled upon this board while looking for some support and information. Since I'm actively seeking support, I feel it only fair to share a bit about me. I was a single momma up until March of this year, when I met my fiance. I had considered myself straight for most of my 33 years and had this picture of what my life was going to be. Then I met my fiance who is the most amazing person I've every met and I fell hard. He is a transgender male, still has all the lady bits ( hope that wasn't too much to share). We are going to marry in February. Since I'm older and have had 3 miscarriage (two before my now teenage daughter and one with twins after) we decide to get a jump on trying to conceive. We have a very close friend who is a donor and we did home insemination on the 8th of this month. I'm just a full on wreck in this waiting game and most of my friends just don't understand my new relationship or why we are trying to conceive. They feel if I wanted children I should have just "stayed with men." So I have my annual female check up today and am a wee bit nervous and anxious hoping that maybe they can already tell if I'm pregnant but at the same time worried that I'm not. Well I hope to get to know some of you all and hope everyone is having a great week and lots of success in baby making.


----------



## heidi9478

Welcome to the group NerdyMoma...


Well ladys I have a question for those of you who have been doing this for a while. I have a 28 day cycle and I usualy ov around cd 14. Im on cd 11 today. TMI but ive been checking my cm everyday since i stoped af day before yesterday there was some a mixture of some creamy and what looked and felt like snot lmao sorry yesterday just a tiny bit creamy and more of the snotty stuff. today it was very strechy with a tiny specks of pink. Ive never had specks of pink in my cm. Does this mean Im close to oving? Im lucky to have a donor who is only a 30 min so we started inseminating today even though I havent had a + opk yet and will do so everyother day until ov has passed. Crossing my finger for this month. Our donor has 5 other donor children through Ai and 3 where concived on the first cycle Im prying we are number 4 lol. Lost of :dust::dust::dust::dust: to us all!!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*MM~* Sounds like that's a good thing. :) Yay for Monday, sending you catch the egg vibes!! 

*NerdyMomma~* Welcome! Aww, sorry your friends aren't being very supportive. :hugs: Hope the end of your tww brings you a bfp! :flower: 

*Heidi~* I haven't experienced that myself but have heard of that, it's considered another fertility sign. That's awesome that your donor is only 30 minutes away. Sounds very promising for you and fx that you'll be the 4th first cycle conception. :)


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

:happydance:

Hello!!! i finally found other lesbians on this site!!!!
so i start IUI thsi cycle just waiting on af who is due this weekend!!!!

ladies help me out here is it worth it to do b2b iuis with donor sperm?

doc is putting me on clomid and using the trigger

also what are the side effects of clomid?


----------



## heidi9478

Pinkorblue11 said:


> *MM~* Sounds like that's a good thing. :) Yay for Monday, sending you catch the egg vibes!!
> 
> *NerdyMomma~* Welcome! Aww, sorry your friends aren't being very supportive. :hugs: Hope the end of your tww brings you a bfp! :flower:
> 
> *Heidi~* I haven't experienced that myself but have heard of that, it's considered another fertility sign. That's awesome that your donor is only 30 minutes away. Sounds very promising for you and fx that you'll be the 4th first cycle conception. :)

Thanks Pink. Still havent got my +opk yet. Soon I hope im cd 12 so we will see what happens.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Heidi~* You're welcome. :) Hope you get your positive opk soon!

*Mrs. Rodrigues~* I wish I had helpful advice but I inseminate at home and don't use clomid but I hope someone can give you some insight. I wish you lots of luck with your iui and that you get your bfp!


----------



## wilsons228

Welcome nerdy. Good luck Monday MM!!!


----------



## wilsons228

Mrs. R I used the trigger ad Gemara as it had a lot less side effects than clonus so I can't help you out we just did 1 Iui per cycle because of the cost of the donor sperm but it all worked out good luck to tou


----------



## Carrie&Char

Morning ladies, unfortunaley some bad news, not peggies, we did a test of friday morning with the test given to us by the clinic, nothing...... rang the clinic who told us charlottes HCG levels might not be high enough to be detected and to do another test over the weekend...

This did not put a good mood over the weekend :growlmad:

We did another test on saturday morning and nothing again what was we doing wrong the clinic does nto open on a weekend so who do we ring....????:shrug:

We rang my friend who is a GP and they booked us in for a blood test today but yesterday charlotte started bleeding quite bad so we knew what had happened :nope: Charlotte was upset and we all had a bit of a cry.. my friend came round and checked Charlotte over just to make sure and told her to rest lots and lots. 

We had a good chat and have decided not to start again to back end of next year and to have a little holiday and finish driving lessons and pass! Then start again, i have been ever so pround of my beautiful wife as she has shown true courage and lots of love through the whole process and put my hands up to all you ladies who inject, take hormones and out up with it all ! lots of hugs all round, we are very luck to already have a beautiful full of beans little girl and if god wants us to have just one so be it but just 1 embryo left so 1 more go next year then calling it a day, Charlotte already been through a lot and only think she can do it once more plus it cost soooo much! 

:sad2: really sorry to put a downer on the morning but you guys have been helpful and i hope to help some other ladies on their journey and if i can help in any way please let me know lots of love !!


----------



## nerdymomma

Thank you Heidi, Pinkorblue and Wilsons for the warm welcome. Heidi, I hope it&#8217;s going well with the opk, sending lots of good thoughts your way. Our donor is also not far away but we have the added complication of having to go pick up the sample and keep it the right temp and get it home in time. 
Mrs.Rodrigues I don&#8217;t have much advise on your situation either but wish you lots of luck. I&#8217;m just barely starting out and doing so at home. 
CarrieandChar I&#8217;m sorry about the bad news and wish you the best. Hope you guys have nice little holiday.

As for me, I&#8217;m still anxiously waiting. AF is due tomorrow, I&#8217;m not feeling much PMS but that could come on at any time I suppose. The wait is excruciating. I know the odds are slim that it will work on the first try but, I&#8217;m still hopeful. We are prepping for Thanksgiving here and this will be our first as a couple/family. I&#8217;m hoping maybe we&#8217;ll find out we have a bun in the oven in time for turkey day! Hope everyone is doing well, take care and tons of luck to everyone!!!


----------



## heidi9478

Carrie&Char said:


> Morning ladies, unfortunaley some bad news, not peggies, we did a test of friday morning with the test given to us by the clinic, nothing...... rang the clinic who told us charlottes HCG levels might not be high enough to be detected and to do another test over the weekend...
> 
> This did not put a good mood over the weekend :growlmad:
> 
> We did another test on saturday morning and nothing again what was we doing wrong the clinic does nto open on a weekend so who do we ring....????:shrug:
> 
> We rang my friend who is a GP and they booked us in for a blood test today but yesterday charlotte started bleeding quite bad so we knew what had happened :nope: Charlotte was upset and we all had a bit of a cry.. my friend came round and checked Charlotte over just to make sure and told her to rest lots and lots.
> 
> We had a good chat and have decided not to start again to back end of next year and to have a little holiday and finish driving lessons and pass! Then start again, i have been ever so pround of my beautiful wife as she has shown true courage and lots of love through the whole process and put my hands up to all you ladies who inject, take hormones and out up with it all ! lots of hugs all round, we are very luck to already have a beautiful full of beans little girl and if god wants us to have just one so be it but just 1 embryo left so 1 more go next year then calling it a day, Charlotte already been through a lot and only think she can do it once more plus it cost soooo much!
> 
> :sad2: really sorry to put a downer on the morning but you guys have been helpful and i hope to help some other ladies on their journey and if i can help in any way please let me know lots of love !!

Sorry hun hope the new year brings you guys what you are longing for. Hugs :hugs:


----------



## heidi9478

nerdymomma said:


> Thank you Heidi, Pinkorblue and Wilsons for the warm welcome. Heidi, I hope its going well with the opk, sending lots of good thoughts your way. Our donor is also not far away but we have the added complication of having to go pick up the sample and keep it the right temp and get it home in time.
> Mrs.Rodrigues I dont have much advise on your situation either but wish you lots of luck. Im just barely starting out and doing so at home.
> CarrieandChar Im sorry about the bad news and wish you the best. Hope you guys have nice little holiday.
> 
> As for me, Im still anxiously waiting. AF is due tomorrow, Im not feeling much PMS but that could come on at any time I suppose. The wait is excruciating. I know the odds are slim that it will work on the first try but, Im still hopeful. We are prepping for Thanksgiving here and this will be our first as a couple/family. Im hoping maybe well find out we have a bun in the oven in time for turkey day! Hope everyone is doing well, take care and tons of luck to everyone!!!

Hey Nerdy your welcome. You should get some softcups then you can try to inseminate before you get home so its fresher. You can find them online and some drug stores carry them I found mine at walmart for 5.50. Good luck and tons of:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## heidi9478

Good morning ladies,
So things are going well been doing our thing every otherday. But still no + opk yet. I'm not to worried yet my cycle maybe a little of because last moth was a wacky cycle I only had a spot of blood once the day after i was expecting af to arive and once the next day and that was it. this usualy happens to me once a year and it had to pick last month to happen so we will see what happens. I had a faint saterday night and yesterday it was a bit darker but not dark enough so hopefully any day now ill have a big dark line lol


----------



## heidi9478

My opk's top one is last nights there is a very light line dont know if you can see them my cam on my phone blows lol and bottom one is darker and turned up right away this mornings. What do you ladies think am I getting closer to a +?
 



Attached Files:







1321888884099.jpg
File size: 2 KB
Views: 41


----------



## MrsMM24

HEIDI, I think that it is almost pos! GL :dust:

Welcome MRS ROD and NERDY!!! :wave: I hope that you find the support and information here that you need. I however cannot help with Clomid as I am doing natural IUIs and donor sperm.. You are welcome to read my journal to get details. (It's in my siggy) GL :dust:

PINK and WILSONS, I am so nervous, one donation down and about 4 more to go! Whew! 

How is everyone???

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... CD16, OV is definitely approaching... Donations Tomorrow morning, early!!! CD17, CD18, CD20, and CD23 here we come!!! My cervix has also begun to soften and move. CM is looking good. I was hoping not to OV until CD18/19 and so far so good so I won't complain if OV starts any time this week!! FXD! I have been on my green tea, grapefruit juice, vitamins, eating, and sleep. Until then...watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Heidi~* I say almost also, come on darker lines! 

*MM~* Everything looks and sounds like it's coming together for you. Sending lots of relaxing thoughts your way! :thumbup: :dust: 

*Carrie~* Very big :hugs: to you and Char, I'm so sorry AF came along. I hope you both enjoy your holiday and get your bfp next year. :flower:

*Nerdy~* You're welcome and FX AF doesn't show up. Awww, I hope you both have a lovely Thanksgiving together! :)


----------



## heidi9478

Thanks ladies keepng my fx! Hope to see a :bfp: next month for all of us who will be testing then. Tons of :dust::dust::dust::dust: to all of us


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

Okay ladies soo af came yesterday as expected :happydance: and i went for baseline bloodwork today!

I will be stating clomid tommorow (cd3-7) 100mgs and go back on the 30th for another ultrasound and my trigger...then i believe the 1st for my first IUI :thumbup:

well until then i get to be anxious and from what i hear ultra moody thanks to clomid lol.


question anyone get a :bfp: whether it be at home or with a doctor medicated or not

i need some hope!


----------



## nerdymomma

Thanks for the tips on the softcups, that is an excellent idea. If this round didn't take
I will definitely be doing that next go round. I agree with MM that sure does look
almost positive!

Thanks MM for the welcome and I am so glad to have found this group, already
the support and welcome has been fantastic. I saw you mention grapefruit juice, is that
good nutritional support for fertility? Good luck this month!

Pinkorblue thanks for keepin your FX, I'm a little sore today in my lower back
can't quite tell if it's PMS or not. Doesn't seem as severe as normal but my AF symptoms
are always all over the place, so who know. She is due today so I'm a total mess but thank
goodness I have plenty to keep me busy.

Sending lots of good thoughts to you mrs. rodrigues for your IUI on the 1st.

Today has been a little wonky. My fiance and I are on the outs a bit and I'm feeling pretty cranky but trying to keep a positive outlook. Keeping super busy today so that I don't obsess over AF coming or not coming. Have a great day everyone and good luck!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

MRSRODRIG, YES!!! Plenty of women, including myself have gotten BFP here. I have had 2, DD and 1 MC. I haven't used medication, but there are soooo many more women here that have. GL

NERDY, yes, it helps with the enviornment that the sperm have to swim in. (my journal gives more details) but sperm can swim better and live long in less hostile environments and grapefruit juice in moderation helps CM.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... CD17, Another donation in about 2 hours! 2 down 3 to go!!! CD17, CD18, CD20, and CD23 here we come!!! CM is looking good still and softcups are working lovely! Hoping I OV tonight or tomorrow! FXD! Until then...watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## READY4OURBABY

nerdy ~ WELCOME!!! GL & FXD that you have success on the first try.

mrs. rod ~ Hi and welcome to the group. i dont have any experience with iui or clomid. but im sure you will help on the site.

wilsons ~ how are you feeling these days?

carrie ~ im sorry things didnt work out. i hope you see that :bfp: next year :thumbup:

mm ~ GL & FXD i hope this is the cycle you get a sticky bean:happydance:

AFM ~ im CD11 starting donations tomorrow CD12-CD17. hoping to OV on CD15/CD16 but i'm already feeling a little crampy already...CM is good as well.. so i got all my supplies lined up. first time using softcups so FXD! i had a blast in Vegas and im excited for Thanksgiving. I doing a huge meal for our friends and family out here again.

how was everybody's weekend???


----------



## heidi9478

Hey ladies,
So after looking through my chart and my last 3 cycles i miss calculated my cycle is actually 32 day long and not 28. So im actully do to ov cd 18 or 19. Opk's where a bit darker last night and tmi but cm is very watery right now woke me up from my sleep lol Meet our donor today for another donation and then again sat just in case wanted to do friday to but everyones going to be to busy. Oh well fx for all of us this cycle. Who's going to be starting 2ww with me? loads of :dust::dust::dust::dust: to us all.. Hope to see :bfp: soon:thumbup:


----------



## heidi9478

mrs.rodrigues said:


> Okay ladies soo af came yesterday as expected :happydance: and i went for baseline bloodwork today!
> 
> I will be stating clomid tommorow (cd3-7) 100mgs and go back on the 30th for another ultrasound and my trigger...then i believe the 1st for my first IUI :thumbup:
> 
> well until then i get to be anxious and from what i hear ultra moody thanks to clomid lol.
> 
> 
> question anyone get a :bfp: whether it be at home or with a doctor medicated or not
> 
> i need some hope!

Just wanted to say welcome to the group and best of luck on your journey. Tons of :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

READY, sooo glad you had a blast in Vegas for your b-day celebration. GL FXD! For the upcoming donations :dust: I am huge fan of softcups. They come with alot in the box, so I hope that you have looked at the picture and practiced....

HEIDI, yeah, I try to keep 3-4 apps, FF, etc so that I can know my cycle back and forth as it is not the same every month, most women will learn that after charting, it changes every other month by a day or two or every couple of months. Sounds like your timing is great right now! GL FXD! :dust:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... CD18, Ok, donations are tiring me and my chart doesn't indicate OV yet, so, next donation is CD20, and CD23!!! Could have missed the surge with the OPK as my CM is now creamy, but my temp hasn't dropped so I will assume I am still fertile. Hoping I OV tonight! FXD! Until then...watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## heidi9478

Hey ladies,
So I'm so angry right now. Didnt get any sleep last night and had to be out the house by 6am. Well our donor couldnt come over to our place today so we had to drive 45 min away to a danm Denny's near his work. Well my other half decides she wants to get up late and we end up leaving 15 mins late no big deal we make it at 7 like we said we would. Well as it if isn't crazy enough that we have our donor do his thing in the restroom I go in after him put his junk in the soft cup and guess what as im putting it in some spills and get on my danm hand ewwww at that point i just want to scream so I hope enough stayed in the darn cup had about 5 or 5 1/2 ml in the syringe so fxd. And not to happy that on top of everything else donor wont be able to donate friday or saterday he'll be gone all weekend. Well just did an okp and the line was darker then last night it looked + so me being me used my last digi and it didnt show a darn happy face grrr im supposed to ov friday or saterday. wth cm is looking great opk looked good having lower back pain and pain in my lower ab so I know ov is coming just hope I had enough :spermy::spermy::spermy: and one makes to where it needs to go fx:shrug:
Sorry needed to vent! Gl to all of us and tons of :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Carrie&Char

heidi9478 said:


> Hey ladies,
> So I'm so angry right now. Didnt get any sleep last night and had to be out the house by 6am. Well our donor couldnt come over to our place today so we had to drive 45 min away to a danm Denny's near his work. Well my other half decides she wants to get up late and we end up leaving 15 mins late no big deal we make it at 7 like we said we would. Well as it if isn't crazy enough that we have our donor do his thing in the restroom I go in after him put his junk in the soft cup and guess what as im putting it in some spills and get on my danm hand ewwww at that point i just want to scream so I hope enough stayed in the darn cup had about 5 or 5 1/2 ml in the syringe so fxd. And not to happy that on top of everything else donor wont be able to donate friday or saterday he'll be gone all weekend. Well just did an okp and the line was darker then last night it looked + so me being me used my last digi and it didnt show a darn happy face grrr im supposed to ov friday or saterday. wth cm is looking great opk looked good having lower back pain and pain in my lower ab so I know ov is coming just hope I had enough :spermy::spermy::spermy: and one makes to where it needs to go fx:shrug:
> Sorry needed to vent! Gl to all of us and tons of :dust::dust::dust::dust:

ahh bless ya!!! hope it work sending lots of sticky thoughts your way :thumbup:


----------



## heidi9478

MrsMM24 said:


> READY, sooo glad you had a blast in Vegas for your b-day celebration. GL FXD! For the upcoming donations :dust: I am huge fan of softcups. They come with alot in the box, so I hope that you have looked at the picture and practiced....
> 
> HEIDI, yeah, I try to keep 3-4 apps, FF, etc so that I can know my cycle back and forth as it is not the same every month, most women will learn that after charting, it changes every other month by a day or two or every couple of months. Sounds like your timing is great right now! GL FXD! :dust:
> 
> *AFM...*Stalk my chart.... CD18, Ok, donations are tiring me and my chart doesn't indicate OV yet, so, next donation is CD20, and CD23!!! Could have missed the surge with the OPK as my CM is now creamy, but my temp hasn't dropped so I will assume I am still fertile. Hoping I OV tonight! FXD! Until then...watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:

Thanks fxd for you too. Question what apps do you use ff has been getting on my nerves lately lol


----------



## heidi9478

Carrie&Char said:


> heidi9478 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> So I'm so angry right now. Didnt get any sleep last night and had to be out the house by 6am. Well our donor couldnt come over to our place today so we had to drive 45 min away to a danm Denny's near his work. Well my other half decides she wants to get up late and we end up leaving 15 mins late no big deal we make it at 7 like we said we would. Well as it if isn't crazy enough that we have our donor do his thing in the restroom I go in after him put his junk in the soft cup and guess what as im putting it in some spills and get on my danm hand ewwww at that point i just want to scream so I hope enough stayed in the darn cup had about 5 or 5 1/2 ml in the syringe so fxd. And not to happy that on top of everything else donor wont be able to donate friday or saterday he'll be gone all weekend. Well just did an okp and the line was darker then last night it looked + so me being me used my last digi and it didnt show a darn happy face grrr im supposed to ov friday or saterday. wth cm is looking great opk looked good having lower back pain and pain in my lower ab so I know ov is coming just hope I had enough :spermy::spermy::spermy: and one makes to where it needs to go fx:shrug:
> Sorry needed to vent! Gl to all of us and tons of :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> ahh bless ya!!! hope it work sending lots of sticky thoughts your way :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you so much:hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

MrsMM24 said:


> HEIDI, yeah, I try to keep 3-4 apps, FF, etc so that I can know my cycle back and forth as it is not the same every month, most women will learn that after charting, it changes every other month by a day or two or every couple of months. Sounds like your timing is great right now! GL FXD! :dust:
> 
> Thanks fxd for you too. Question what apps do you use ff has been getting on my nerves lately lol

I use WomanLog (android), OvuView (android), PT (android), Countdown to pregnancy (computer), and FF (computer) all have different methods, which means I have a pretty different range for fertility. I usually take 1st fertile app to last fertile app and schedule donations for that time. GL


----------



## READY4OURBABY

quick udpate!!! spermies in!!!


----------



## heidi9478

:growlmad: finaly had some sleep woke this after noon to the worst pain on my right side feels like my ovary is going to pop lol


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

Good luck hedi!!!


Well ladies i purchased our first vial of donor sperm today! wasnt the bank or donor we were orinally going to use. orginally we found a donor we liked at california cryo which im sure you know is super expensive! and the donor there was anyonomous...well on a whim last night i checked out manhattan cryobank and found an amazing brazilian donor!!!!!(my wife is brazilian so this is a big deal before we settled for italian) it gets better though he is willing to be contacted after the child is 18!! and 200 dollars less!!! needless to see we jumped on it (his baby picture looks just like desyrees <3 ) 

the down side to doing it on a whim is we have the holiday weekend and i go for iui weds or thursday....so i played the frantic fax machine tag game today and im am praying that my doctors office gets that a1 orm over to them first thing monday morning!! so it can ship and be on time! :wacko:

im all over the place as far As emotions go right now i just want to do it already! eeek!!

have a great thanksgiving everyone!!


----------



## heidi9478

mrs.rodrigues said:


> Good luck hedi!!!
> 
> 
> Well ladies i purchased our first vial of donor sperm today! wasnt the bank or donor we were orinally going to use. orginally we found a donor we liked at california cryo which im sure you know is super expensive! and the donor there was anyonomous...well on a whim last night i checked out manhattan cryobank and found an amazing brazilian donor!!!!!(my wife is brazilian so this is a big deal before we settled for italian) it gets better though he is willing to be contacted after the child is 18!! and 200 dollars less!!! needless to see we jumped on it (his baby picture looks just like desyrees <3 )
> 
> the down side to doing it on a whim is we have the holiday weekend and i go for iui weds or thursday....so i played the frantic fax machine tag game today and im am praying that my doctors office gets that a1 orm over to them first thing monday morning!! so it can ship and be on time! :wacko:
> 
> im all over the place as far As emotions go right now i just want to do it already! eeek!!
> 
> have a great thanksgiving everyone!!

Thank you! Gl to you to try and stay relaxed. I know easier said then done but stress is never good. So hears to all of us may we all get our sticky beans sooner then later


----------



## READY4OURBABY

mm ~ thank you..FXD to you!!! im right behind you..we may end up being bump buddies:thumbup:

heidi ~ i use MyDay (android), OvuView (android), and FF (pc & android)

AFM ~ im CD12 and had the first donation this afternoon. no dark line on opk yet but it is a bit darker than yesterday. i know OV is near cause im super crampy. i have at least 4 more donations coming over the holiday weekend. luckly our donor is a close friend and in our city. so FXD for the first cycle:happydance:


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

READY4OURBABY said:


> mm ~ thank you..FXD to you!!! im right behind you..we may end up being bump buddies:thumbup:
> 
> heidi ~ i use MyDay (android), OvuView (android), and FF (pc & android)
> 
> AFM ~ im CD12 and had the first donation this afternoon. no dark line on opk yet but it is a bit darker than yesterday. i know OV is near cause im super crampy. i have at least 4 more donations coming over the holiday weekend. luckly our donor is a close friend and in our city. so FXD for the first cycle:happydance:

Good Luck!!


----------



## nerdymomma

Ready,thanks for the welcome and happy belated b-day :cake: Im getting married in Vegas in February cant wait to get away! I hope the donation was a success for you FX

Heidi Im sorry the donation was so stressful for you and hope you get to feeling better and the pain lets up for you. When we tried earlier this month it was a disaster. Being our first try it was quite the scene of ridiculousness, we definitely should have done a bit more research before our trial run :dohh:

MM thank you for listing all those apps, cant wait to check some of them out! I really admire the efforts you and everyone on here puts into the tracking :thumbup: It is really eye opening for me, I also picked up the grapefruit this evening while finishing up Thanksgiving shopping.

Well today AF showed and a day late no less. I was pretty disappointed and let myself have a good little pity party but am moving on to trying again. Our donor is willing and able; however, we are hoping we can get more than one donation during the window of opportunity. It's been a pretty long day, going to try to get some rest.

Lots of good luck to everyone :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: Have a good night everyone!


----------



## nerdymomma

Congrats on your first purchase mrs rodrigues and lots of luck!!!


----------



## READY4OURBABY

Nerdy - Thank u! Congrats on the wedding!!! I'm sure you all will have a good time. Sorry it didn't work this cycle. But at least now you know your in for and can be better prepared for next time:thumbup:


----------



## heidi9478

Happy thanksgiving ladies! Feeling way better then I did when I went to bed last night. All this ttc stuff is making me crazy had the weirdist dream that I was back home in NY and I tested a week after insem just because i wanted to pee on something and it was bfp i did this twice then I mad dw test it was - I checked a third time and it was a bfp again and then I jumped up out my sleep with my heart racing looked at dw snooring and I pasted back out lol Im going nuts I tell you:happydance:


----------



## READY4OURBABY

Happy Thanksgiving Lovely Ladies!!!!!!


AFM....im cd13 today and 2nd donation done...we finally got our system done so we should have no more problems...softcups may not be for me:nope:..im off to work in a few hours...since we both work today we will be having our big dinner on saturday..


----------



## heidi9478

Hi ladies,
Hope everyone had a great thanks giving. 
Well opk was really light today. My darkest days were tu, we,and yesterday morning was lighter also. Had cramping on my right side really bad wed after noon untill yesterday morning then they lightened up. Today just having some small twinges on my right side. So I guess the wait now begings fxd it works and I had enough donations on time lol


Opk from this week mon-fri top to bottom
 



Attached Files:







1322235712015.jpg
File size: 3.2 KB
Views: 24


----------



## heidi9478

Hi ladies,
Hope you all are having a good weekend. I'm in so much pain just got back from walmrt and I feel like I got hit by a truck lol my lower back is killing my bbs are on fire and I been cramping on and off since wed now I'm having a funny like twinge in my lower ab close to my pubic bone and I've been so sleeping but cant fall asleep right away. I slept in to about noon today and I still feel as if I haven't slept in days my energy level is low and I have adhd so I'm always bouncing off the walls but I haven't been since thanks giving ok rant over need to go cook lol


----------



## day_dreamer

Just wondering if anybody is co-parenting...or has seriously considered it? Would love to discuss some of the ins and outs of how it might work...


----------



## nerdymomma

Happy Late Thanksgiving, I hope everyone had a great day :flower:

Thanks Ready, I have been a wedding planning fool these past couple of days. We are trying to keep wedding cost low so Ive been working on creating an invite to send via email to our closest friends and family. Mostly I just cant wait to marry my partner, and Vegas just seems like such a fun way to do it :wedding: Thanks for the support, I have received a lot of great tips here that I think will really help our attempt this next go round! Good luck on your donations :dust:

Heidi, Im with you on the going nuts bit :dance: I hope you are feeling a little better sorry you are in pain :hugs: After I inseminated I had the craziest dreams probably because I could not stop obsessing over whether or not I was preggers. Good luck to you lots of :dust: and fxd that it took! 

Daydreamer, my partner and I are just beginning in the process of ttc; however, I can say we have talked about being open to all possibilities they will help us become a bigger family. Im curious about any who have chosen this route and how it has worked for them too. Good luck to you!

Thing have been well for me just working on getting healthy and trying to get set up for our next round of donations :wacko: We are trying to set up more donations than just one during our fertile week :spermy::spermy::spermy: We may have to start searching out other donors. We had an eventful Black Friday. Instead of shopping we spent the morning at the court house and baby got his name change, finally :happydance: I was so happy and emotional for him, hes been waiting so long. I did get a little chuckle when the elderly woman had to have her foster son explain what my fiancé meant by having his name match his gender presentation :blush: Im hopeful this time will go more smoothly now that we know a few more things not to do! For instance I will be in the position I plan to stay in for half an hour following donation instead of trying to have my fiancé help me try to move without losing any of the goods :dohh:


----------



## Carrie&Char

heidi i hope you are feeling better soon:hugs: and hope you can get some sleep soon as well as they say rest and sleep is good :sleep:

We have been speaking to the clinic today and we are ok to keep the last embro we have left in the frezzer until next year and we are also able to do the egg donation programme again, but have also been told that we are not able to save any of the donnor sperm we used last time, we wanted to use the same so if we feel preggies then Lacey and the new baby would be genetically the same but i supose as long as we have an outcome it wont matter just want a big family really.


----------



## heidi9478

Hey ladies
Thanks for the support. I've been sleeping on and off all day and still feel so tired. Update for today bbs are on fire right on had some discharge, light cramps, back hurts really bad having hot flashes and head ache and a stuffy nose its driving me up the wall lol


----------



## Carrie&Char

heidi9478 said:


> Hey ladies
> Thanks for the support. I've been sleeping on and off all day and still feel so tired. Update for today bbs are on fire right on had some discharge, light cramps, back hurts really bad having hot flashes and head ache and a stuffy nose its driving me up the wall lol

could you try a warm bath with some bubbles and a bowl of hot water with some vicks in to clear the air and your mose bless ya


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Heidi~* Get as much rest as you can, hun. :hugs: I second the warm bath, it could really help. Do you have a heating pad? When my back was killing me, that did wonders for me. I hope you feel better. :flower:

*Carrie~* Sounds like good news, that's too bad about the donor sperm though. Did they say why you couldn't save it? Good luck to both of you when you start next year. :hugs:

*Nerdy~* Lots of :dust: that this cycle will be the one! Congrats to your partner for the name change! :)


----------



## Carrie&Char

PinkorBlue; from what u can gather a donnor in the UK that has gone through a clinic can only have 10 positive prgnancies and they can guarentee that the donnor has reached this level by the time we may need it if the last embryo we have got left does not work becuase it would be in 2014 (seems ages away) and he might of donated to others and they may not know if it has resulted in a positive outcome. 

i think they were preparing us really for the possibilities that it may not and may be available.... i hope so but at least we are prepared. i wish it was like in other places were you can just go buy it. 

Me and charlotte have had quite a chat today though and if we are unable to bake our own lets say we are going to look at uk adoption or overseas adoption, i just dont want Lacey growing up on her own.


----------



## heidi9478

Thanks ladies,
Took a warm bath still feel like poo. I'm so sleepy and tired and hungry its scary lol I'm probably packing on pounds from thinking of food lol right now I want salmon and ice cream for desert lol


----------



## Carrie&Char

heidi9478 said:


> Thanks ladies,
> Took a warm bath still feel like poo. I'm so sleepy and tired and hungry its scary lol I'm probably packing on pounds from thinking of food lol right now I want salmon and ice cream for desert lol

ahh bless i hope you feel better soon and have salmon and ice-cream later lol


----------



## heidi9478

Awww did get my salmon and ice cream lol still feel yucky .having some pressure down below feels weird lol


----------



## Carrie&Char

Just a rant really, my OH has just rang me a bit upset, this women who she works with has been slagging her of behind her back saying that we should not have our LO cause we are GAY. 

I dont think it matters what type of family you are from as long as you love your children, protect them and support them as baest as you can, single mums, single dad, same sex, hetrosex parents all love their children the same and no-one should comment as to weather they shoudl have their children or not. 

Quite upsetting really that this person has been saying these things as to our face she is genrally a friendly person!!! not a friend but someone we know, i know that people are entilited to their own comments but not about children who can not defend themselves and a coupdle who have worked so hard and taken a journey to get where we are and have sufferes a losses. 

rant over
:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## heidi9478

Carrie&Char said:


> Just a rant really, my OH has just rang me a bit upset, this women who she works with has been slagging her of behind her back saying that we should not have our LO cause we are GAY.
> 
> I dont think it matters what type of family you are from as long as you love your children, protect them and support them as baest as you can, single mums, single dad, same sex, hetrosex parents all love their children the same and no-one should comment as to weather they shoudl have their children or not.
> 
> Quite upsetting really that this person has been saying these things as to our face she is genrally a friendly person!!! not a friend but someone we know, i know that people are entilited to their own comments but not about children who can not defend themselves and a coupdle who have worked so hard and taken a journey to get where we are and have sufferes a losses.
> 
> rant over
> :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

Sorry hun some people are just ignorant fools!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

heidi9478 said:


> Carrie&Char said:
> 
> 
> Just a rant really, my OH has just rang me a bit upset, this women who she works with has been slagging her of behind her back saying that we should not have our LO cause we are GAY.
> I dont think it matters what type of family you are from as long as you love your children, protect them and support them as baest as you can, single mums, single dad, same sex, hetrosex parents all love their children the same and no-one should comment as to weather they shoudl have their children or not.
> Quite upsetting really that this person has been saying these things as to our face she is genrally a friendly person!!! not a friend but someone we know, i know that people are entilited to their own comments but not about children who can not defend themselves and a coupdle who have worked so hard and taken a journey to get where we are and have sufferes a losses.
> 
> rant over
> :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> Sorry hun some people are just ignorant fools!Click to expand...

Agreed. :nope: So sorry Char had to deal with that at work. :hugs: You both sound like wonderful parents and I know your little girl cherishes the two of you very much. :flower: Thanks for the info about the donor situation, I wish you and Char the very best. 

*Heidi~* Sorry the tww is being hard on you, I hope this is a good sign though. :dust:


----------



## heidi9478

Pinkorblue11 said:


> Agreed. :nope: So sorry Char had to deal with that at work. :hugs: You both sound like wonderful parents and I know your little girl cherishes the two of you very much. :flower: Thanks for the info about the donor situation, I wish you and Char the very best.
> 
> *Heidi~* Sorry the tww is being hard on you, I hope this is a good sign though. :dust:

I hope so too I've never felt this way in between periods so im keeping my fxd Ate lunch and then a bit later went to clean up the kitchen and felt like lunch was going to come up ewwww lol


----------



## MrsMM24

I hope everyone that celebrated Thanksgiving had a wonderful one!

READY, FXD that we get to be Bump Buddies and Soon!!! :dust:

GL MRS.ROD! :dust:

NERDY, sorry AF flew in on you Hun, but yay for pinpointing times during your cycle and planning! :dust:

HEIDI, those are some amazing symptoms!! GL FXD! :dust:

DAY_DREAMER, sorry, I wish I could help, we are not interested in co-parenting, as DW and I have specific roles in our daughter's life and wouldn't want it to be different for the next. GL!

HI PINKOR, when are you going to test? :dust:

CARRIE, so sorry that CHAR had to go through that nonsense, some people are ignorant.... :hugs:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... 6DPO (FF changed 1 day today), I had a doc appt today. Not much info, no bloodwork because I am TTC and only 6DPO and I could possibly be implanting, but made an appt for 3 weeks from now as my cycles have been crazy since July MC. So we shall see. I am not going to temp past 8DPO so 2 days is it (temp declining now) and I don't know if I am going to SS unless it is something like nausea and super sore bbs (none as of now.) Last night I had to sleep with the fan as I was sooo hot! And on Friday, I slept for like 17 hours, Saturday I slept for about 12hours. I am having some weird cramping today so my nerves are bad. As well, last night, by brother, announced that they are pregnant, again, my nephew turns 1 tomorrow. I of course was and am happy but was soooo like man, when am I going to be blessed again.... However LIKEAUSTRALIA got her BFP so I am so very happy and concetrating on that. Well:shrug:...watching my chart closely.... :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

Hello ladies! hope everyone enjoyed their holiday! 

Oh man its been an interesting past few days....well for one thing clomid made my af very short and light so light i didnt need any protection...weird...also made me feel like crying about everything! God bless DW for putting up with me! :hugs:
so because i read so much about thinning of the lining while on clomid i started drinking raspberry leaf tea...anyone ever try it anyone have good results/bad? 

so remeber the post i made about the frantic sperm buying purchase...well it worked out everything is shipped so it will be waiting for me wednesday at my DR office. BUT because i had to re fax a few things i had to do it at work...on a public fax...well the receipt must have came back super late(as i checked before i left for eveidence) and thhere it is on top of the fax today "consent to purchase frozen semen" and my registration form.....i hope no one saw i come in after everyone so there is a huge chance someone did see...im mortified :dohh: 

with that said i have my u/s and trigger shot wednesday and the IUI thursday!!!


heidi-i hope these are signs of a :bfp:

Mrs.MM- same for you i hope this is your :bfp: keep us posted!

carrie and char- ignore negitivity...and the sad fact is lgbt parents will face this more than just a few times stay strong for you LO!!!


----------



## READY4OURBABY

heidi ~ i hope you strat feeling better. 

nerdy ~ thats awesome news. my bbf is a female to male and he has said that the name change was such a big part of the transition. it helped cement a lot of things for him.

carrie ~ people can be so ignorant. you just have to learn to let it roll off your back. especially when people speak on things they have no business opening their mouth about.

mrs rod ~ GL & FXD this cycle


AFM...i had a good weekend. we had a big thanksgiving dinner party on saturday. so we had donations from cd12 - cd16. i definitely ov on cd14 & cd15..if that is even possible, both test were super dark?! ive been cramping nonstop since cd 14. im super gassy (tmi sorry) and to top it off i had horrible nightmares all night. so i havent slept much. i feel a bit crappy:nope: what do you ladies recommend i can take for a headache if anything. one of my friends and one of DW friends both think im already preggo. they both at different times said i look different in the face:haha: did you all know that dreaming about wine glasses means pregnancy..well i didnt and DW had a dream about it and looked up what it meant:dohh: 

:dust: to you all!!


----------



## Carrie&Char

Thanks guys for all the support just really upsetting as we go through so much to get our families and people just spit children out and dont care thats all. 

Have been doing some extras shifts so looking at summer to go back hopefully whohooo


----------



## MrsMM24

:hugs: to CARRIE&CHAR!

MRS. ROD, sounds like things are moving along perfectly, no worries about the receipt being seen, it likely did not. GL! :dust:

READY, awesome, I would not have been any good for a dinner party, since I slept through the holiday and the weekend.... You are in the TWW now Hun! :dust:

*AFM...*PLEASE stalk my chart.... 7DPO , the worst night of sleep. I was so hot, DW woke me because I was sweating and said I could turn fan on me. Twinges galore as well... I soooo hope this is some sign of a BFP. Tomorrow is last day of temping, I am not going to temp past 8DPO. Going to do all I can NOT to SS unless it is something like nausea and super sore bbs (none as of now.) I hope I am blessed to join my brother this month with a BFP. Well:shrug:...watching my chart closely.... :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## heidi9478

Good morning ladies,
So I'm at the doctor feeling like crap still and moody as hell lol so they take my temp and it was 99.8 grrrrr so hope I'm not sick lol been feeling this way for almost a week. Dw was smoking a danm nasty cigarette and I about threw up and ripped her face off all at the same time lol


----------



## heidi9478

MrsMM24 said:


> :hugs: to CARRIE&CHAR!
> 
> MRS. ROD, sounds like things are moving along perfectly, no worries about the receipt being seen, it likely did not. GL! :dust:
> 
> READY, awesome, I would not have been any good for a dinner party, since I slept through the holiday and the weekend.... You are in the TWW now Hun! :dust:
> 
> *AFM...*PLEASE stalk my chart.... 7DPO , the worst night of sleep. I was so hot, DW woke me because I was sweating and said I could turn fan on me. Twinges galore as well... I soooo hope this is some sign of a BFP. Tomorrow is last day of temping, I am not going to temp past 8DPO. Going to do all I can NOT to SS unless it is something like nausea and super sore bbs (none as of now.) I hope I am blessed to join my brother this month with a BFP. Well:shrug:...watching my chart closely.... :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:

Gl hun fxd for u!


----------



## wilsons228

Hey girls!!! sorry i havent been on in a while, i have been so bogged down with work and school work im ready to rip my hair out!!! i miss you guys!!!

Pink And MM how is it going :) so excited to hear!!!

We went for our last first trimester ultrasound today and that little one was waving their hands around like nothing ive ever seen. so cute! i also finally told work and most of my loved ones! it went over really one...even the ones who dont love gays!! haha

How was everyones holiday last week!?
Semesters almost over so i promise ill be around more :) i wish this was like facebook so i could automatically get the updates to my phone!! Hate not knowing whats going one!!!

*hugs!!!


----------



## purplepanda

Hello ladies! I'm so glad this thread is still active... I found it the other night at work and got about to page 15 of old posts. It was a slow night. :)

I'm planning to be a traditional surrogate for a gay couple. I just got my IUD out this morning and I am SOO EXCITED to get this going! I hope you don't mind me jumping in on the thread here. I can't wait to get to know you all!


----------



## wilsons228

purplepanda that is amazing and wonderful of you!! Good luck to you and the lucky couple!! cant wait to hear how it all turns out!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Thinking of you, *Heidi*, hope you're feeling better or will very soon. :hugs:

:wave: *Purple*, glad to have you here! How exciting and wonderful for you and the couple you're helping. :flower:

*Wilsons~* Hi! Yay for your little one, nice and active, I like that! :thumbup: I'm glad the response to your pregnancy news went well. :) Thanksgiving was very good, the turkey turned out better than I thought it would, my first 25 pounder. :haha: Went to my brother's house again this year and spent lots of time with my dad. How was yours? I'm on a new cycle and since the weather is being reasonable for him, my donor emailed saying he's ready to go and is available for the days I want. :happydance:

*MM~* That is some progesterone you have going on, AF had better stay away this time! :winkwink: Lots of fingers crossed and :dust: your way!!! Congrats to your brother too!!!


----------



## heidi9478

Thanks Pink,
still feel like crap... my head is killing me at the moment and I feel feverish and having pressure in my lower ab above my pubic bone and major back pain and everything smells bad to me lol I keep smelling wet dog everywhere lol


----------



## heidi9478

Thanks Pink,
still feel like crap... my head is killing me at the moment and I feel feverish and having pressure in my lower ab above my pubic bone and major back pain and everything smells bad to me lol I keep smelling wet dog everywhere lol


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

Okay ladies i could really use a :hugs: and some advise...

SO i went in for my cycle day 11 U/S i THOUGHT we would be triggering today to inseminate friday...it seemed that my doctor was a little ticked i only bought one vial(now ladies im not being cheap but cost of doctors and one vial is about 1800 dollars..for one cycle...two vials woulod have set me back a total of 2200 dollars and whos to say i dont need to spend all this again next month) anyway he has my trigger shot at the office so i cant even do it myself! and then he said if i ovulate for friday we can do it but um hello i thought thats why i have the trigger?!?!?!?!?! and if i dont i come in monday....

now ladies...i have a 26-27 day cycle....that puts me at risk to miss it all together i just dont understand why we didnt trigger today! my lining is 10mm and i have in my right ovarie 1 follie at 25mm and one at 14mm and in my left one at 25mm and one at 14mm....wtf?!?! i want to cry right now i havent even tried and i already feel the :bfn: :cry: 
it sadens me more because we and my wife felt a strong feeling of trust with our doctor until today...i didnt want to question him considering he has been doing this for 30 years but still!! i see discouragment in DW eyes...shes so strong but i can tell this took a hit to her. 

well if worse comes to worse i want to ask if he would give consent to have sperm shipped to our house next cycle since we will not have 2200 or 1800 by dec 20th considering the stupid holidays this whole process has made me a grinch this year :xmas21:...but we could have enough for one or two vials to perhaps do it at home..i also have 2 refills left on my clomid and trigger i could use 
here is where i need help how do you do it at home?!? obviously no IUI it has to be ICI anyone care to explain.


im so bummed i just want to sit in a corner and cry....


----------



## heidi9478

mrs.rodrigues said:


> Okay ladies i could really use a :hugs: and some advise...
> 
> SO i went in for my cycle day 11 U/S i THOUGHT we would be triggering today to inseminate friday...it seemed that my doctor was a little ticked i only bought one vial(now ladies im not being cheap but cost of doctors and one vial is about 1800 dollars..for one cycle...two vials woulod have set me back a total of 2200 dollars and whos to say i dont need to spend all this again next month) anyway he has my trigger shot at the office so i cant even do it myself! and then he said if i ovulate for friday we can do it but um hello i thought thats why i have the trigger?!?!?!?!?! and if i dont i come in monday....
> 
> now ladies...i have a 26-27 day cycle....that puts me at risk to miss it all together i just dont understand why we didnt trigger today! my lining is 10mm and i have in my right ovarie 1 follie at 25mm and one at 14mm and in my left one at 25mm and one at 14mm....wtf?!?! i want to cry right now i havent even tried and i already feel the :bfn: :cry:
> it sadens me more because we and my wife felt a strong feeling of trust with our doctor until today...i didnt want to question him considering he has been doing this for 30 years but still!! i see discouragment in DW eyes...shes so strong but i can tell this took a hit to her.
> 
> well if worse comes to worse i want to ask if he would give consent to have sperm shipped to our house next cycle since we will not have 2200 or 1800 by dec 20th considering the stupid holidays this whole process has made me a grinch this year :xmas21:...but we could have enough for one or two vials to perhaps do it at home..i also have 2 refills left on my clomid and trigger i could use
> here is where i need help how do you do it at home?!? obviously no IUI it has to be ICI anyone care to explain.
> 
> 
> im so bummed i just want to sit in a corner and cry....

Aww sorry hun don't know what to say but stay strong and keep your faith.


----------



## READY4OURBABY

ok so i posted this i a different thread. but i feel more comfortable with you ladies. so ill ask your opinion..

my symptoms: sorry if tmi
ive been crampy since OV ranging from dull to omg. the only relief is when i hold and put pressure on my pelvis
extremely gassy
one minute im constipated the next im running to the bathroom
headache for 2 days then it just went away
the bumps on my nipples are starting to stick out more than usual
and ive had nightmares for the last 2 nights
and DW swears that the line on my stomach has gotten darker:shrug:

but no tender breast, no nausea, no backaches...so what could it be????
the funny thing: DW is nauseous, had diarrhea and lower back pain :haha:

today i woke feeling good. until i actually started moving around the house. now the cramping is back. and i was ordered to take it easy by DW

AF is suppose to come on Dec 11th...so ill test on 11th or 12th..if i can hold off that long

well GL and :dust: to all of you


----------



## purplepanda

mrs.rodrigues said:


> Okay ladies i could really use a :hugs: and some advise...
> 
> SO i went in for my cycle day 11 U/S i THOUGHT we would be triggering today to inseminate friday...it seemed that my doctor was a little ticked i only bought one vial(now ladies im not being cheap but cost of doctors and one vial is about 1800 dollars..for one cycle...two vials woulod have set me back a total of 2200 dollars and whos to say i dont need to spend all this again next month) anyway he has my trigger shot at the office so i cant even do it myself! and then he said if i ovulate for friday we can do it but um hello i thought thats why i have the trigger?!?!?!?!?! and if i dont i come in monday....
> 
> now ladies...i have a 26-27 day cycle....that puts me at risk to miss it all together i just dont understand why we didnt trigger today! my lining is 10mm and i have in my right ovarie 1 follie at 25mm and one at 14mm and in my left one at 25mm and one at 14mm....wtf?!?! i want to cry right now i havent even tried and i already feel the :bfn: :cry:
> it sadens me more because we and my wife felt a strong feeling of trust with our doctor until today...i didnt want to question him considering he has been doing this for 30 years but still!! i see discouragment in DW eyes...shes so strong but i can tell this took a hit to her.
> 
> well if worse comes to worse i want to ask if he would give consent to have sperm shipped to our house next cycle since we will not have 2200 or 1800 by dec 20th considering the stupid holidays this whole process has made me a grinch this year :xmas21:...but we could have enough for one or two vials to perhaps do it at home..i also have 2 refills left on my clomid and trigger i could use
> here is where i need help how do you do it at home?!? obviously no IUI it has to be ICI anyone care to explain.
> 
> 
> im so bummed i just want to sit in a corner and cry....

I really don't understand triggers at all, so I can't say much on this, but :hugs:
I could give you some advice on "doing it at home," if you need it- I've certainly done a lot of research in that area.


----------



## heidi9478

READY4OURBABY said:


> ok so i posted this i a different thread. but i feel more comfortable with you ladies. so ill ask your opinion..
> 
> my symptoms: sorry if tmi
> ive been crampy since OV ranging from dull to omg. the only relief is when i hold and put pressure on my pelvis
> extremely gassy
> one minute im constipated the next im running to the bathroom
> headache for 2 days then it just went away
> the bumps on my nipples are starting to stick out more than usual
> and ive had nightmares for the last 2 nights
> and DW swears that the line on my stomach has gotten darker:shrug:
> 
> but no tender breast, no nausea, no backaches...so what could it be????
> the funny thing: DW is nauseous, had diarrhea and lower back pain :haha:
> 
> today i woke feeling good. until i actually started moving around the house. now the cramping is back. and i was ordered to take it easy by DW
> 
> AF is suppose to come on Dec 11th...so ill test on 11th or 12th..if i can hold off that long
> 
> well GL and :dust: to all of you

Wow that almost sounds like me I have awful cramps since ov and also been constepated and running to the bathroom and my boobs have been tender and the back pain and headaches ahh though I was better today too untill I started moving around been a little qweezing too. So maybe this is our month fxd and tons of baby dust!


----------



## READY4OURBABY

heidi ~ at least we have eachother:thumbup: i hope this is our month:winkwink:


----------



## heidi9478

READY4OURBABY said:


> heidi ~ at least we have eachother:thumbup: i hope this is our month:winkwink:

I know right thank god for this forum or id be going insane. Eww eat dinner a bit ago and I feel like I ate enough for 10 ppl but I didn't lol feel so fool and like I want to throw up lol


----------



## wilsons228

MRS.r they can trigger your follies up until 30mm and you'll always ov 36 hours later it varies dr to dr when thy do it. They did ours around 27mm I believe

Pink glad your thanksgiving went well. LO wouldn't let me eat a thing so that was a bummer haha but there's always next year!!


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

wilsons228 said:


> MRS.r they can trigger your follies up until 30mm and you'll always ov 36 hours later it varies dr to dr when thy do it. They did ours around 27mm I believe
> 
> Pink glad your thanksgiving went well. LO wouldn't let me eat a thing so that was a bummer haha but there's always next year!!

Thanks this makes me feel a little better...this is the first time ive felt doubt so im stressin i dont want to O on my own and miss it!


----------



## wilsons228

If u feel that your getting close though call and tell then you'd like to be triggered its your body you know it best. Doctors aren't always right always look out for what u think is best


----------



## READY4OURBABY

heidi9478 said:


> READY4OURBABY said:
> 
> 
> heidi ~ at least we have eachother:thumbup: i hope this is our month:winkwink:
> 
> I know right thank god for this forum or id be going insane. Eww eat dinner a bit ago and I feel like I ate enough for 10 ppl but I didn't lol feel so fool and like I want to throw up lolClick to expand...

i dont really have an appetite but when i do eat..i wanna eat everything:haha:


----------



## MrsMM24

MRSROD, :hugs: I wish there was something that I could say, but I don't think there is. I have been getting IUIs for a while. I will say this, they recommend 2 vials because of the timing of the OV. I know it is expensive... trust me. Your doc may think that you will OV on your own Hun, and so is waiting, if not, then the trigger and you will still be on schedule. Hang in there.... :hugs: :dust:

I hope you are felling better soon HEIDI!

PINKOR, I sure hope that's what it is, building Progest! FXD!

Hi Ladies!! :wave:

*AFM...*You are welcome to stalk my chart, but I am trying NOT to SS and yesterday was the last temp I am going to take in the TWW I plan to just hang in, concentrate on the holidays, work, and making sure to motivate my testing threads through to their :bfp:s unless there is some major symptom....:paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## heidi9478

Morning ladies,
Ahh feeling down,anxious and like crying wth is wrong with me lol Dont have much going on today. My sleep wasnt to great had a weired dream. Woke up early which i havent done for over a week. Now im just blah cramping like the witch is on her way but i dont usualy start cramping untill the night before shes do and shes not due for about 5 days. So fxd she doesnt show up! Ahh I wana scream and cry just want to know if i am or not already danm it sorry rant over lol Gl everyone tons of :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## heidi9478

moody


----------



## purplepanda

heidi9478 said:


> Morning ladies,
> Ahh feeling down,anxious and like crying wth is wrong with me lol Dont have much going on today. My sleep wasnt to great had a weired dream. Woke up early which i havent done for over a week. Now im just blah cramping like the witch is on her way but i dont usualy start cramping untill the night before shes do and shes not due for about 5 days. So fxd she doesnt show up! Ahh I wana scream and cry just want to know if i am or not already danm it sorry rant over lol Gl everyone tons of :dust::dust::dust::dust:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: and GL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:dust:


----------



## heidi9478

Hi ladies,
Ahh lets see woke up today supper moody and emotional. Seen a video of my grandma that past 4 years ago and I just started crying a river and mind you Im not a crier i hardly cried at her funeral not because I didnt want to but because i dont show emotion very often. What else my back hurts really bad and my bbs are killing me I cant even wear my bra and im crapping. Probably pms who knows but im never this way so hopfuly the :witch: stays the hell away. If not I have some choices to make on wether or not ill even try again in january. Have someother issues that have came up this past week regarding my health.:nope:


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

Well we went in today for another U/S and my follies got bigger which is great, and i asked about what if monday is too late he laughed and said we are open weekends by appt only dont worry....i feel silly for bugging out wednesday i was so worried!!

got my blood work back im about to ovulate on my own so we just did the trigger and go back tommorow at 8am!!!

FXed for a :bfp:


----------



## READY4OURBABY

hi ladies:flower:

heidi ~ im staying hopeul for you:hugs:

mrsrod ~ yay great news! GL & Fxd!!


AFM...not sure what to think at this point. most of my symptoms have gone which i think is really odd. i have grown very hungry though, and im not really an eater. im extremely irritable and then theres the gas:blush: i know it was probably to early to have symptoms but what else could it be?? now im just waited to see if the :witch: will show her ugly face.


----------



## MrsMM24

See MRSROD, I told you that it was ok, the doc was right on point! Awesome trigger! GL FXD Tomorrow :dust:

FXD for you HEIDI and READY4, those are some interesting symptoms... :dust:


*AFM...*You are welcome to stalk my chart, not much to report about myself ladies&#8230; No temping after DPO/SS zone for me! Strictly motivational for my testing threads through to their :bfp:s :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

MrsMM24 said:


> See MRSROD, I told you that it was ok, the doc was right on point! Awesome trigger! GL FXD Tomorrow :dust:
> 
> *AFM...*You are welcome to stalk my chart, not much to report about myself ladies No temping after DPO/SS zone for me! Strictly motivational for my testing threads through to their :bfp:s :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## heidi9478

READY4OURBABY said:


> hi ladies:flower:
> 
> heidi ~ im staying hopeul for you:hugs:
> 
> mrsrod ~ yay great news! GL & Fxd!!
> 
> 
> AFM...not sure what to think at this point. most of my symptoms have gone which i think is really odd. i have grown very hungry though, and im not really an eater. im extremely irritable and then theres the gas:blush: i know it was probably to early to have symptoms but what else could it be?? now im just waited to see if the :witch: will show her ugly face.

Thanks hun.
Im right there with you. I've been a total witch today dont know what to think anymore. If this is what pms is like then hell I dont know what I've been doing for the past 23 years cuz I have never been this way before the witch came to visit. Yet I dont remember being this way when I was pregnant with any of my 3 kids. Hell maybe I'm just getting old lol Still hanging in there though till the witch is here im keeping my fxd for us Gl to us both!


----------



## READY4OURBABY

heidi9478 said:


> READY4OURBABY said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies:flower:
> 
> heidi ~ im staying hopeul for you:hugs:
> 
> mrsrod ~ yay great news! GL & Fxd!!
> 
> 
> AFM...not sure what to think at this point. most of my symptoms have gone which i think is really odd. i have grown very hungry though, and im not really an eater. im extremely irritable and then theres the gas:blush: i know it was probably to early to have symptoms but what else could it be?? now im just waited to see if the :witch: will show her ugly face.
> 
> Thanks hun.
> Im right there with you. I've been a total witch today dont know what to think anymore. If this is what pms is like then hell I dont know what I've been doing for the past 23 years cuz I have never been this way before the witch came to visit. Yet I dont remember being this way when I was pregnant with any of my 3 kids. Hell maybe I'm just getting old lol Still hanging in there though till the witch is here im keeping my fxd for us Gl to us both!Click to expand...


im all over the place. i just completely off at DW and was ready to cry. she just laughed at me which made it worse :shrug: then we bothed joked that if im not preggo then my body is reacting badly to the sperm(seeing as its a foreign object in my body):haha: ive never had this many issues before AF was to arrive. its definitely confusing. but im hoping for the best:winkwink:
i hope we both get good news soon!


----------



## heidi9478

READY4OURBABY said:


> heidi9478 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> READY4OURBABY said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies:flower:
> 
> heidi ~ im staying hopeul for you:hugs:
> 
> mrsrod ~ yay great news! GL & Fxd!!
> 
> 
> AFM...not sure what to think at this point. most of my symptoms have gone which i think is really odd. i have grown very hungry though, and im not really an eater. im extremely irritable and then theres the gas:blush: i know it was probably to early to have symptoms but what else could it be?? now im just waited to see if the :witch: will show her ugly face.
> 
> Thanks hun.
> Im right there with you. I've been a total witch today dont know what to think anymore. If this is what pms is like then hell I dont know what I've been doing for the past 23 years cuz I have never been this way before the witch came to visit. Yet I dont remember being this way when I was pregnant with any of my 3 kids. Hell maybe I'm just getting old lol Still hanging in there though till the witch is here im keeping my fxd for us Gl to us both!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> im all over the place. i just completely off at DW and was ready to cry. she just laughed at me which made it worse :shrug: then we bothed joked that if im not preggo then my body is reacting badly to the sperm(seeing as its a foreign object in my body):haha: ive never had this many issues before AF was to arrive. its definitely confusing. but im hoping for the best:winkwink:
> i hope we both get good news soon!Click to expand...

Girl I was thinking the same thing about the swimmers lol I havent been right since lol Hell it better be a good sign for us fxd


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

okay so i did the IUI this morning had one follie that already released an egg and was waiting the other was releasing the egg as we did the iui according to my doc by ultrasound. 

i had some "leaking" after i hope it wasnt my little soilders =( DW says it cant be because iui is injected so far up (the doc let her push the syringe so if it works i can say my wife knocked me up haha) but im still worried.

sperm count could have been higher it was 8 million but doc said motility was great.

now for the 2ww!! FXed!! will start testing out my trigger on day 5


----------



## heidi9478

mrs.rodrigues said:


> okay so i did the IUI this morning had one follie that already released an egg and was waiting the other was releasing the egg as we did the iui according to my doc by ultrasound.
> 
> i had some "leaking" after i hope it wasnt my little soilders =( DW says it cant be because iui is injected so far up (the doc let her push the syringe so if it works i can say my wife knocked me up haha) but im still worried.
> 
> sperm count could have been higher it was 8 million but doc said motility was great.
> 
> now for the 2ww!! FXed!! will start testing out my trigger on day 5

:happydance::happydance: GL FXD!


----------



## purplepanda

Aw, such sad ladies! :hugs: all around. Mrs.R, sounds like great timing! FXD for you. 

Afm... If hoping and obsessing could make a girl ov, i would have definitely been there by now. I can't believe it's only been a week. I'm getting mixed signals and it's driving me BONKERS. :wacko: I got the faintest line on my opk today, which of course got me all giddy with excitement (every other time has been no line), but no real positive yet. And this morning my temp dropped, which of course I'm analyzing the hell out of... Seriously, somebody make me stop thinking about this! Thank goodness for BnB to distract me and get my crazies out. <3


----------



## nerdymomma

Heidi  I hope you get to feeling better and fxd you get your :bfp:

Carrie&Char  I am so sorry about the ignorance ya'll dealt with, some people are just petty, sad little individuals with too much time on their hands :hugs:

MM  AF was a total witch this month but gearing up for testing this week. Fxd that this will be the month and sending lots of :dust:

Mrs Rodrigues FXD lots of :dust:

Ready - Hoping those symptoms of yours are a sign of a :bfp:
The name change has been fantastic for us both, as he previously still had his ex-husbands last name :growlmad:

Wilsons congrats on end of semester! Im at the end of my semester too cant wait for winter break :happydance:

Purplepanda  The waiting and the testing can really bring out the crazies in me. I was also so grateful to find this board such support and tons of information :dance: Good luck! Im testing this week too.

Well it's been a bit crazy around here. We have lost our donor :sad2: He was only able to donate once during my testing week and we had to go to him and then transport the sperm home. I'm a little down but we already have an account with a cryobank; however, it will have to wait until March after the wedding because of the cost. I will keep on testing and charting and getting my cycle tracked down so that when we buy those frozen little buggers :spermy::spermy::spermy: they dont go to waste :winkwink: I also had an ultrasound and found out the ovaries look good. I go back in a week for bloodwork to see if all is well fertility wise. So although I'm a bit disappointed about losing our free donor, I am still very optimistic. My question, anyone here used the frozen :spermy: guys with success? I'd best be heading off to bed before my better half loses patience. Night all and lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

I will let you know in two weeks lol we used frozen


----------



## heidi9478

Good morning ladies,
So I havent talked much about my 3 spoiled brats lol My 16 year old son is nicknamed man whore because girls chase him left and right lol My 14 year old daugher hates boys hmmm I wonder about that child lmao and my 12 year old doesnt know if hes a baby or grown lol he trys to be like big brother and has a bunch of lil girl friends yet at home wants to run around in sponge bob footie pj's kid I tell ya too funny:haha::haha::haha:

Any ways I go to toys r us last night expecting it to be packed but thank god it wasnt. Yet was still in there with dw for about a hr 1/2 deciding what darn lego set to get my son btw when the hell did lego blocks get so darn expensive lol So we just went in there for 2 things i ordered him online( sponge bob monopoly and sponge bob connect 4 lol) by the time i got home that kid ended up with what i ordered plus a ps3 game and 4 halo lego sets:cry: thanks to dw lol

So the point of this all is I was feeling ok most of the day just really sore bbs and some mild cramping and pressure. While at the store I got so hot I thought i was going to pass out. Came home watched some tv was ok just felt really tired out of no where. Head to bed at ten laying there still watching tv and I just get dizzies and light headed out of the blue the whole room started spinning. It passes im still really tired and sleepy but cant sleep at about mid night im starving and craving chicken and fries wth I give in and go cook and i was up stuffing my face and had ranch dressing on the side and big cup of soda I dont even like ranch dressing!:cry::cry::haha::haha:



So lord help me if this is pms because my body has never been this way and if i am pregnant im gona get as big as a house :cry::cry::cry: With my kids I had morning sickness for 8 out of 9 months so i just gained enough to keep my lil ones healthy. This morning my bbs feel like they weigh 100 lbs each lol ok book over lol

Fxd cross we all get our :bfp: this month I wont be testing again untill the end of the week if the:witch: doesnt get me first! tons of :dust::dust::dust::dust:

My 3 mini me's below Jr and 1 of his gf's my lil girl Ingrid and me looking a mess and my baby Aaron
 



Attached Files:







369070_100000450282962_1370811336_n.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 4









DSC01630.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 4









DSC01741.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MrsMM24

HEIDI, the LO's are such cuties!!!

MRSROD, that is awesome timing, hope this is it for you!!! :dust:

NERDY, I can imagine, mine is currently taking it easy on me so I won't complain about that, but definitely complaining that she is visiting at all!!!

*AFM...*Busy, tiring weekend for me, and AF has come a little earlier than normal(after MC) so I am a little down, but hanging in. As I mentioned, because we cannot do this the traditional way, I likely will not be testing until Jan/Feb.. :sad1: But I am here for my testing threads!! Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (links on each thread)Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## READY4OURBABY

mrsrod ~ FXd & GL!!!

purple ~ testing can be crazy but it sounds like your close to a positive:thumbup:

nerdy ~ sorry about the donor. i know some ladies have found donors on websites. you might want to look into that as an option as well

heidi ~ i hope this is it with everything you're feeling...your kids are to cute

mm ~ im sorry af got you. i really thought this was it :hugs: so you wont be trying this month

afm..im not sure where im at at this point. ive been having all sorts of cramps since ov. along with a whole mess of other symptoms. one new thing though for the past few nights everytime i roll over on my right side i get horrible pains. and i can only do a few activities a day before the cramping starts up. im hoping they're all good signs but who knows :shrug: DW is convinced that im preggo, she says i look different and her crazy dreams dont help:haha: so me and DW went to in and out (been craving it for 2 weeks) i get half way through my food and off to the bathroom i went. not much came up but it was horrifying with coming out of the stall with a lady staring at me. later that night we went out for a friends bday and was so paranoid i kinda stood off to the side for fear someone would bump into me an ruin my chances. trying to stay positive. but im going out of my mind:wacko: sorry for the rant


sending positive vibes to al you ladies...:dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi READY, I would love to try this month, but we are so depleted with funds. We do IUI and DIY. There have been little to no success with local donors, we have searched but haven't found any in our area. You would think there was a site on the East Coast, but.... So for now, we have to sit out and let the money build for a little bit. Unless a shipper we use can be available, it is just hard around the holidays for shippers to get things here.... We shall see...

How is everyone doing today?

*AFM...*AF has come a little earlier than normal (after MC) so we are looking into what if anything we will be able to get together to TTC again soon. I likely will not be testing until Jan/Feb as financing TTC will be better then.. :sad1: But I am here for my testing threads as I said I would be!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM for the links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## heidi9478

Morning ladies,
So even though I can start testing today Im not going to wait a little longer hopfully the :witch: stays away! Had a hard time sleeping last night even though i was so tired. Not feeling much today but some pressure and weird like pinching in my lower ab and bbs feel heavy full and a lil tender and back is on hurt thats it... Fxd though! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Nerdy~* Oh no, sorry about your donor. Good luck with your next appointment and glad your ovaries look good. I hope the next few months go by quickly for you so you can ttc again. :flower:

*Heidi~* :xmas13: @ man whore, everytime I read or hear it, I think of Deuce Bigalow. :haha: You have some good looking kids! :) Wow, _when_ you get a bfp, I sure hope it goes smoother for you and you won't be sick for that long. FX for you!

*Ready~* I sure hope all of those symptoms lead to a bfp for you. :flower:

*Mrs R.~* Good luck for this tww, sending :dust: your way! 

*MM~* The holidays can make things a bit rough for shipping, sorry you'll have to take a bit of a break. FX for good things coming your way in 2012. :hugs: 

*AFM~* Waiting for Thursday to get the donation ball rolling. :coffee:


----------



## heidi9478

Pinkorblue11 said:


> *Nerdy~* Oh no, sorry about your donor. Good luck with your next appointment and glad your ovaries look good. I hope the next few months go by quickly for you so you can ttc again. :flower:
> 
> *Heidi~* :xmas13: @ man whore, everytime I read or hear it, I think of Deuce Bigalow. :haha: You have some good looking kids! :) Wow, _when_ you get a bfp, I sure hope it goes smoother for you and you won't be sick for that long. FX for you!
> 
> *Ready~* I sure hope all of those symptoms lead to a bfp for you. :flower:
> 
> *Mrs R.~* Good luck for this tww, sending :dust: your way!
> 
> *MM~* The holidays can make things a bit rough for shipping, sorry you'll have to take a bit of a break. FX for good things coming your way in 2012. :hugs:
> 
> *AFM~* Waiting for Thursday to get the donation ball rolling. :coffee:

lol i think of the samething when i hear man whore! Gl on donations!:happydance:


----------



## READY4OURBABY

pink ~ im hoping so...GL with donations this week:thumbup:

heidi ~ i cant believe you're gona wait. but its probably better to get AF then to get a bfn...im only guessing though...whenever you do test i feel you are going to get that :bfp:

afm...i woke up in a pretty good mood even though i kept waking up last night. so im a little tired. when i got up i noticed all my symptoms are completely gone still. except for some light cramping but i cant tell if its AF or something else...im just not feeling very hopeful right now


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

heidi9478 said:


> Morning ladies,
> So even though I can start testing today Im not going to wait a little longer hopfully the :witch: stays away! Had a hard time sleeping last night even though i was so tired. Not feeling much today but some pressure and weird like pinching in my lower ab and bbs feel heavy full and a lil tender and back is on hurt thats it... Fxd though! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

your much stronger than me! im only 3dpo and the tests are burning in my mind but i will resist its wayyy to early!


----------



## heidi9478

mrs.rodrigues said:


> heidi9478 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies,
> So even though I can start testing today Im not going to wait a little longer hopfully the :witch: stays away! Had a hard time sleeping last night even though i was so tired. Not feeling much today but some pressure and weird like pinching in my lower ab and bbs feel heavy full and a lil tender and back is on hurt thats it... Fxd though! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> your much stronger than me! im only 3dpo and the tests are burning in my mind but i will resist its wayyy to early!Click to expand...

Lol trust me im not that strong dw had hidden all test and wont give them up till thursday lol I have her sister inlaw bringing me one tonight so I can test in the morning when dw leaves for work lmao:happydance::happydance::happydance: fxd dont give up till the witch shows her ugly face!


----------



## heidi9478

READY4OURBABY said:


> pink ~ im hoping so...GL with donations this week:thumbup:
> 
> heidi ~ i cant believe you're gona wait. but its probably better to get AF then to get a bfn...im only guessing though...whenever you do test i feel you are going to get that :bfp:
> 
> afm...i woke up in a pretty good mood even though i kept waking up last night. so im a little tired. when i got up i noticed all my symptoms are completely gone still. except for some light cramping but i cant tell if its AF or something else...im just not feeling very hopeful right now

Girl im not waiting by choice dw hid the darn test from me lol So i have coned her sister inlaw to bring me one tonight so I can test in the morning when dw leaves for work:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## READY4OURBABY

heidi9478 said:


> READY4OURBABY said:
> 
> 
> pink ~ im hoping so...GL with donations this week:thumbup:
> 
> heidi ~ i cant believe you're gona wait. but its probably better to get AF then to get a bfn...im only guessing though...whenever you do test i feel you are going to get that :bfp:
> 
> afm...i woke up in a pretty good mood even though i kept waking up last night. so im a little tired. when i got up i noticed all my symptoms are completely gone still. except for some light cramping but i cant tell if its AF or something else...im just not feeling very hopeful right now
> 
> Girl im not waiting by choice dw hid the darn test from me lol So i have coned her sister inlaw to bring me one tonight so I can test in the morning when dw leaves for work:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...


:happydance: LMAO..my dw is the complete opposite..she insisted that i test and it came back :bfn: and then she was like oh well i guess its still to early...well a duh:dohh: so now im gonna just wait and see if af shows its due on the 11th if i can hold out that long. im just not having the positive feeling like i was before but who knows...i wanna know the results first thing!!! hoping its a :bfp:


----------



## purplepanda

heidi9478 said:


> READY4OURBABY said:
> 
> 
> pink ~ im hoping so...GL with donations this week:thumbup:
> 
> heidi ~ i cant believe you're gona wait. but its probably better to get AF then to get a bfn...im only guessing though...whenever you do test i feel you are going to get that :bfp:
> 
> afm...i woke up in a pretty good mood even though i kept waking up last night. so im a little tired. when i got up i noticed all my symptoms are completely gone still. except for some light cramping but i cant tell if its AF or something else...im just not feeling very hopeful right now
> 
> Girl im not waiting by choice dw hid the darn test from me lol So i have coned her sister inlaw to bring me one tonight so I can test in the morning when dw leaves for work:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: this made me laugh so hard!!


----------



## heidi9478

Ahhh caved in this evening took the test dw sister inlaw brough got a bfn! Don't even know if I want to test again! Af still hasn't showed so who knows guess ill now sooner or later.


----------



## READY4OURBABY

heidi9478 said:


> Ahhh caved in this evening took the test dw sister inlaw brough got a bfn! Don't even know if I want to test again! Af still hasn't showed so who knows guess ill now sooner or later.

you're not out until the :witch: show her ugly face:hugs:


----------



## nerdymomma

Mrs Rodrigues - FXd the wait is so tough! Stay positive :flower:
Heidi  You have some gorgeous kiddos :thumbup: fxd this is your month and I agree with Ready you arent out until the :witch: shows her face!
MM  I agree I wish AF wasnt visiting at all either. I cant try until March or April now waiting on money too. I have been obsessing on donor profiles lately though :wacko: I hope the wait goes by fast for ya!
Ready  FXD for you, try not to get down or to worried :flower:
Pink or blue  Thanks Im hanging in there. Good luck on this round of donations :happydance:

As for me not much here, I either have not ovulated yet or I ovulated super early and missed it. My teenage daughter has a choir concert tonight that I'm very excited to attend :happydance: I've done all my household chores early so I have the rest of the day to relax and read :coffee: I will of course probably go and obsess over the :spermy: donors some more before settling in with a good book. FXd for all of you getting ready to test and getting ready for donations lots and lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

Good afternoon ladies :flower:

Hedi- FXed for you tell that witch she isnt welcome!!

and for me well im not feeling so confident today. that trigger messes with you BIG time i had so many symptoms days 0-3 and now today NADA!! No more sore BBs no more lotiony CM, no more cramps. i know the HCG in the trigger mocks pregnancy symptoms so i shouldnt be shocked but still! and i tested today that trigger is basiclly gone i got the faintest line ever, i should be happy about that because now if i do feel something or get a bfp it will be real. 

i read all these women who swear they knew they were pregnant the day after O. is that possible because if it is i def am not :cry: 

TO ANYONE WHO HAS EVER GOTTEN BFP- does the lotiony CM start before or after implantation? what about other symptoms?

well im not testing again untill atleast monday (9dpo) FXed and i pray everyday...i hope this is it because if its not idk if i can try again till feb because of finacnces.....although i will do everything i can to pull together as muchmoney as possible for hope of january. eat rice and beans everynight maybe lol


----------



## READY4OURBABY

nerdy~ have fun at the concert

mrsrod~ you have to stay positive remember you're still in early stage:winkwink:

afm~i have a dull crampy pain on my right side. which is weird cause it feels more like ov pain then af pain. still not sleeping through the night and im super tired. dw is sure im preggo still:dohh: but after my bfn on 9dpo im thinking im out this month...but we will see i guess


GL & FX to all you ladies!!!!


----------



## aljm419

Hi everyone! I haven't posted in a while but I have been keeping up with the thread. The first trimester has been kicking my tail! I'm 8wks today so hopefully these next 4wks fly by.

Mrs.rod: My lotiony cm didn't start until about 5wks and now it kinda comes and goes.

Heidi & Ready: Fingers crossed for your BFPs!

Someone mentioned free donor sites the other day. We used FSDR and found a great donor and got our BFP.


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

aljm419 said:


> Hi everyone! I haven't posted in a while but I have been keeping up with the thread. The first trimester has been kicking my tail! I'm 8wks today so hopefully these next 4wks fly by.
> 
> Mrs.rod: My lotiony cm didn't start until about 5wks and now it kinda comes and goes.
> 
> Heidi & Ready: Fingers crossed for your BFPs!
> 
> Someone mentioned free donor sites the other day. We used FSDR and found a great donor and got our BFP.


Thank you that has given me some peace of mind! and congrats btw!!! post some bump pics in a few months!!


----------



## nerdymomma

Mrs Rodrigues  I have to tell you Ive also heard women who swore they knew right away that they were preggers. I will just say for me when I got pg with my daughter years ago, I did not know; as a matter of fact I thought I was going to get my period any minute and didnt test until I was a week late :dohh: Try to stay positive as you can and as relaxed as you can I know it is easier said than done :hugs:

Ready  Dont count yourself out yet sending lots of positive thoughts your way :flower:

Aljm  Congrats on the little one, sorry to hear the first trimester has been rough fxd the next four weeks do go by quickly for ya :thumbup:


Well tonight took an interesting twist. We had a blast at my daughter's choir concert. During which my fiance was texting someone. Well long story short our donor was available tonight :happydance: So after the concert we went and purchased some soft cups and now begins the waiting game. Everything just worked out so easily tonight so going to keep positive, stay relaxed and hope for the best. Goodluck to everyone waiting on those :bfp: Well I'm going to turn in, it's been very long and full of nice surprises. Night all :sleep:


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

nerdymomma said:


> Mrs Rodrigues  I have to tell you Ive also heard women who swore they knew right away that they were preggers. I will just say for me when I got pg with my daughter years ago, I did not know; as a matter of fact I thought I was going to get my period any minute and didnt test until I was a week late :dohh: Try to stay positive as you can and as relaxed as you can I know it is easier said than done :hugs:
> 
> Ready  Dont count yourself out yet sending lots of positive thoughts your way :flower:
> 
> Aljm  Congrats on the little one, sorry to hear the first trimester has been rough fxd the next four weeks do go by quickly for ya :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Well tonight took an interesting twist. We had a blast at my daughter's choir concert. During which my fiance was texting someone. Well long story short our donor was available tonight :happydance: So after the concert we went and purchased some soft cups and now begins the waiting game. Everything just worked out so easily tonight so going to keep positive, stay relaxed and hope for the best. Goodluck to everyone waiting on those :bfp: Well I'm going to turn in, it's been very long and full of nice surprises. Night all :sleep:


sounds like your night went great!! maybe its a sign its your month for a :bfp: good luck!!!
keep us posted and thanks for sharing about your symptomless 2ww makes me feel better


----------



## MLowryRN

So I was just looking for a board that includes lesbians TTC and I found this. YAY!!! So glad to find you all!! My partner and I have been ttc our 1st by IUI for 2 cycles now. No luck yet. I am 40 and she is 39. Looking for support in our journey!!! Any one out there in the late 30's range?


----------



## MLowryRN

That"s great!!! I'm glad things are working our for you!!! GL!!!


----------



## MLowryRN

mrs.rodrigues said:


> Good afternoon ladies :flower:
> 
> Hedi- FXed for you tell that witch she isnt welcome!!
> 
> and for me well im not feeling so confident today. that trigger messes with you BIG time i had so many symptoms days 0-3 and now today NADA!! No more sore BBs no more lotiony CM, no more cramps. i know the HCG in the trigger mocks pregnancy symptoms so i shouldnt be shocked but still! and i tested today that trigger is basiclly gone i got the faintest line ever, i should be happy about that because now if i do feel something or get a bfp it will be real.
> 
> i read all these women who swear they knew they were pregnant the day after O. is that possible because if it is i def am not :cry:
> 
> TO ANYONE WHO HAS EVER GOTTEN BFP- does the lotiony CM start before or after implantation? what about other symptoms?
> 
> well im not testing again untill atleast monday (9dpo) FXed and i pray everyday...i hope this is it because if its not idk if i can try again till feb because of finacnces.....although i will do everything i can to pull together as muchmoney as possible for hope of january. eat rice and beans everynight maybe lol

GL and babydust to you!!!I understand not being sure about doing it during a cycle or 2 because of finances. We are taking december off do that our FSA account is renewed. Then we will try again in January. FX for both of us!!


----------



## MLowryRN

Does anyone know of reliable free sperm sites? DP and I are considering free sperm but I'm not sure which site is best. What kind of things should we look for and ask? We are pretty specific on our wants for our donor. Any suggestions are appriciated! :winkwink:


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome MLOWRY!! :wave: So glad you were able to find us. I have tried to keep the word out about a few threads here on BnB for Lesbians. Read my journal for more.

I am in my 30s however this will be our 2nd! Wishing you GL FXD! :dust:

There are sites that I have posted for free sperm on my journal and earlier in this thread. 


*AFM...* Not much to report, cycle was a little short this month, I am have a light spotting day and last night was the same... Still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for the links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## mommy2be7772

freespermdonorregistry.com also known as FSDR


----------



## heidi9478

Morning ladies,
Nothing much going on here af has stayed away thus far not testing again untill tomorrow at the drs office hopefully things work out. Still have sore bbs mostly around the outer sides and under my arm pits and some weird pinching in my lower ab have had a hard time sleeping the past few nights even though im so tired. Fxd for us all :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## purplepanda

*MrsR* - I never had early pg symptoms (unless I thought I might be pg and wasn't... then I had all sorts of self-inflicted mental symptoms!!). Both of mine were total surprises, in fact, and I only tested because I was late.

*Ready* - 9dpo is still early. Hang in there!!

*nerdymomma* - hooray I'm so glad things worked out so well! Hopefully this is a good sign of things to come!

*MLowry* - Welcome!!! :dust: On a side note, I'm assuming the RN in your name says something about your occupation? :) I'm an RN too... do you work nights, and are you temping??? I'm having such a hard time with this! I'd love to hear how that's working for you!

*heidi* - GL and baby:dust:!!!!! Def let us know how it goes at the dr tomorrow!!!!

Quick question about temping... this morning, I dropped from 96.8 (36.0) to 96.0 (35.5). That seemed like a HUGE drop to me.... so I took it again after putting the numbers into my FF app, still not getting out of bed, and the second time got 96.6 (35.9). That seems much more reasonable, but it is a second temp. Would you still use the first? 

You can look at my chart... it's not very informative, since I've only been tracking for a couple weeks and I'm still learning my body signs, but here you go: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/395902


----------



## READY4OURBABY

morning..

nerdy~ how exciting :happydance: GL & FX!!!

mlowry~ welcome :wave: i hope we will be able to help you on your journey

heidi~ i would say thats a good sign..lets hope she stays away:thumbup:

afm..still tired and not really sleeping. slight cramping it moved from my right side to the front of my pelvis. doesnt look good though. trying to stay hopefully.

:dust: to everyone...hopefully we all get our :bfp: this month:happydance:


----------



## MrsMM24

PURPLE, you need to use your first temp regardless because you took it after asleep. However, your circle from yesterday is white, so the drop may not have been accurate. Use 1st temp. what happened for temping yesterday?


----------



## purplepanda

What does the circle mean? I did wake up at 0300 that night and had a REALLY hard time sleeping the rest of the night... but I'm a very restless sleeper anyway. I usually wake up 4-5x/night, without getting out of bed. I just wake up pretty much whenever I change position. Last night was a deeper sleep than usual, so maybe that one was the most accurate temp, and the rest of them are off? lol... this is going well. :wacko:


----------



## heidi9478

So frustrated tested tonight and nothing bfn don't know what to think at this point still no sign of af. So well see what happens tomorrow. Feel so confused right now and everything is annoying the hell out of me.


----------



## READY4OURBABY

so ladies i took a test this morning and at first i thought it wa a bfn...then i came back and looked and could have sworn there was a extremely faint line. and now i looked at it again and its still there. i cant tell if its pink or white...ive tried to take a pic and my camera sucks:dohh: im wondering if its just an evap. i dont wanna get excited im thinking i may still hold off test until saturday or sunday

is ther a trick to taking a good pic??

heidi~ dont get discouraged..try and stay positive especially since af has not shown up..:hugs:


----------



## heidi9478

READY4OURBABY said:


> so ladies i took a test this morning and at first i thought it wa a bfn...then i came back and looked and could have sworn there was a extremely faint line. and now i looked at it again and its still there. i cant tell if its pink or white...ive tried to take a pic and my camera sucks:dohh: im wondering if its just an evap. i dont wanna get excited im thinking i may still hold off test until saturday or sunday
> 
> is ther a trick to taking a good pic??
> 
> heidi~ dont get discouraged..try and stay positive especially since af has not shown up..:hugs:

I'm trying just scared and confused. I have a history of eptopic pregnancy hope this isn't one


----------



## heidi9478

Good morning ladies,
At the drs office right now. Had a hard time sleeping last night felt sick to my stomach still do. Scared of what they are going to say still no sign of af so we will see fxd


----------



## MrsMM24

purplepanda said:


> What does the circle mean? I did wake up at 0300 that night and had a REALLY hard time sleeping the rest of the night... but I'm a very restless sleeper anyway. I usually wake up 4-5x/night, without getting out of bed. I just wake up pretty much whenever I change position. Last night was a deeper sleep than usual, so maybe that one was the most accurate temp, and the rest of them are off? lol... this is going well. :wacko:

It could be that you checked sleep deprived, or that you temped at a different time. You have to temp at the same time every day. If it was different, use the temp adjuster and put in your temp. https://whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


HEIDI, hang in there. No :af: is still a good sign. Good luck at the doc, hope they have surprise news for you.

READY, I would wait a couple of days and test again. An evap is a gray line. So if there was some color you could be at the start of a BFP.. Test in 2 days with FMU... GL FXD!:dust:



*AFM...* Not much to report, checkign in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for the links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Heidi~* Hope your dr visit goes well, please keep us updated.. :hugs:

*MM~* Want to send extra :hugs: your way. :)

*Nerdy~* That's awesome! I'm so glad you were able to get a donation in after all. FX for you!!! :thumbup:

*Ready~* I hope this is the start of a bfp for you! :flower:

*MLowry~* :wave: Welcome and good luck in your TTC journey! :) 

*AFM~* One donation down, the other will fall on Sunday morning instead of Saturday. Hope it works out if I end up with a + opk today. :dust: to all of us!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

YAY!!! Get those donations PINKORBLUE!!! This is looking good, let's get that Christmas BFP!!!! :dust:


----------



## MLowryRN

"*MLowry* - Welcome!!! :dust: On a side note, I'm assuming the RN in your name says something about your occupation? :) I'm an RN too... do you work nights, and are you temping??? I'm having such a hard time with this! I'd love to hear how that's working for you!"



Yes I'm an RN. I work nights in the ICU/CCU. Yes we have been temping. It worked out pretty well for us last month. We also used an OPK per our Dr's instructions. I know it's hard but all we can do is keep trying because the outcome is a beautiful healthy baby!!! GL to you!!! Where do you work?


----------



## READY4OURBABY

heidi~ how are you feeling..any news from the dr???

mrsmm~ yeah im going to hold off for a few days. af is due on sunday so hopefully she stays away. since shes always on time if she doesnt show then ill know its a good sign. i feel like i need to get you extra :hugs:

pink~ yay! :dust:


afm..im trying to relax and let nature do its thing. still have a really dull cramp. but hoping for good news soon. DW is kinda driving me crazy! she is still convinced that im preggo. and she wont let me do anything. she got me a mask for when i do my housework. and refuses to let me lift anything. i feel bad cause i know she will be devastated if i get a bfn. ugh

GL & FX for everyone!!!


----------



## purplepanda

MLowry- I work in a pediatric hospital, on infant med/surg. It's pretty awesome. But it does make for erratic BBTs. I've only temped after a night shift once, and it made for a pretty wacky reading. [we get VERY SLOW from about may to december, so I'm on call about once a week.] I guess we'll see how the next few weeks go.


----------



## nerdymomma

Mrs Rodrigues  Thank you and Im hoping Ill see that :bfp: in a couple of weeks or so. You are welcome, I have actually had four pregnancies, three were miscarriage and one was my beautiful but bratty teenage daughter. The only pregnancy I had any early symptoms with was a pregnancy with twins that I miscarried at about 10-12 weeks. That was also my earliest bfp too, the day after af was late. Every pregnancy is different try not to stress :hugs:

Mlowry  Welcome and good luck!

Heidi  Glad :witch: is staying away, try not to stress too much. Sending tons of positive thoughts your way and hope you feel better.

Ready  Sorry to hear you arent feeling too well but fxd its a sign of a :bfp: coming soon! I agree with MM on waiting a couple of days and retesting. Easier said than done but try not to let the dw drive ya too crazy, they only act like that cause they love us. Try and enjoy a nice relaxing weekend and Ill send lots of positive thoughts your way for that bfp :hugs:

Pinkorblue  Fxd for you on the donations :happydance:

Just trying to relax and keep the stress low and not let the wait get to me :wacko: I am feeling slightly irritable and overly sensitive today. I'm going to take a long warm bath and get a good nights sleep. I hope everyone has a great weekend, lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## heidi9478

Hey ladies,
well I'm not doing well I was admitted into the hospital yesterday after seeing my dr. You all know I haven't been feeling well for a while. Things got bad didnt get af but got a bfn and my pain in my abdomen got bad and I was throwing up so they thought it was my appendix and did a ct scan that was fine and I explained to them it was more in my pelvis and I wanted a exam they sent me for a ultrasound right away that showeda as far as I now that I had a ruptured cyst. Idk what else is going but they said if my pain isn't better soon they'll have to do surgery .


----------



## wilsons228

so sorry heidi...hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Heidi~* Big :hugs::hugs:


----------



## nerdymomma

Heidi, I'm so sorry I hope you get to feeling better very soon :hugs:


----------



## heidi9478

Hi ladies,
I'm finaly home still not better yet still in awful pain.


----------



## GayMummy

Heidi poor you! Here's hoping you get better soon.

An update from me - I am in the 2WW. I used my CB machine for the 1st time this cycle and I also transferred the sperm into my Mooncup every time - I had been using a syringe and then holding it in with the cup afterwards. Our donor also visited for 7 days including my 2 peak days at the end - we were both knackered! He is so great though.

Symptoms are - sore boobs, darkerish nipples, very emtioinal - crying hysterically at pride of britain articles in the paper but otherwise nothing else. CM has been very tacky and yellow and is today wet and creamy.
Temp is less high than usual but more consistent. Temp usually goes down a couple of days pre period for me so I will have a better idea from Wednesday but who knows? 

Good luck and FXed for everyone else!


----------



## MrsMM24

HEIDI, so sorry that you had to have a hospital visit. Glad you are home and hope you will be feeling better soon! :hugs:


GAYMUMMY, good luck in this TWW! Hope it leads to the most glorious results! :dust:


PINKORBLUE and READY, thank you soooo much for those extra :hugs: I thought I was doing well with disguising things, but clearly you ladies are very receptive. I totally needed those hugs whether you can believe that or not. I think that I was trying soooo hard not to concentrate on sadness that it totally changed me. I am doing muuuuch better today, but of course am one day at a time with it as we still do not know when we will be able to TTC again. Hoewever, I am SUPER hopeful that it will be sooner rather than later and when it does, I will see some dark pink BFP lines. Until then.... how are you 2??? Testing yet???? :dust:


*AFM...* Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust: I had a super busy weekend so forgive my absence. DD had a karate belt test, she got her belt! :happydance: We finished Christmas shopping and decorating the house. Just super busy, which is good so it keeps me from thinking about skipping this month and possibly January.... Hope you all had an awesome weekend!!!


----------



## nerdymomma

Heidi I'm glad you are home, but I'm sorry your aren't feeling any better yet, get well soon :hugs:

Mummy I am also waiting it out, fxd that you get your :bfp:


As for me not much to report, I'm trying desperately not to SS this month as last month dang near drove me crazy :wacko: I am super busy studying for my last final of the semester :coffee: so that has been helping to distract me slightly. I've been a little emotional got a little weepy watching the Simpsons of all things haha! FXD and hoping Santa :xmas6: will bring us all some :bfp: Take care everyone, I'd better get back to studying!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## READY4OURBABY

heidi~ oh honey i am so sorry. :hugs: how are you feeling today? any better?

mummy~ GL & FX...lots of :dust: to you!!!

mm~ im glad they helped. i hope you all can figure something out in time for your next cycle. congrats for your DD.

nerdy~ GL with your final...:dust: in your tww

afm..well AF showed up:cry: (well what i thnk is AF) its definitely diffrent.tmi alert...i spotted on saturday night( which never happens) on sunday morning i had clots and light bleeding. im still not bleeding nearly as heavy as i normally do and there is a lot more clotting. so not sure whats going on. my lady parts are acting a bit weird right now. i guess its on to the next cycle now...stay hopeful ladies!!!


----------



## heidi9478

Hi ladies,
:cry: Still not feeling any better. Tmi but i started passing clots sunday night and havent stoped since I have been crying from so much pain the meds they gave me are not doing a thing. Going to see my doc this after noon to see what he says to do hopefully he gives me something stronger for this pain if not im off to the er again this pain is worse then labor. Feels like my insides are being ripped apart:nope: Thanks for all the hugs I needed them...


----------



## mamanelly

I am about to begin this journey and im so excited and yet so nervous. I am currently awaiting my ovulation day and we are going to attempt AI at home. I have irregular AF and it tends to skip a month or so. hopefully it comes this month i will be monitoring with both saliva and urine. I am on here looking for some encouragemnt and direction. I have a million questions and hopefully i can find some anwsers here!!!!!:flower:


----------



## day_dreamer

Hey Mamanelly - welcome! Ask away, we're a friendly helpful bunch :) this is my first month actually TTC (although I've been building up to it for over 2 years) so I'm pretty new here too :hugs:


----------



## AndaMommy

Hi! My partner (32) and I (29) just started TTC this month! We're so excited and happy to start this journey. 

I'm currently at 13 DPO with what feels like sore or crampy everythings. Of course, I can no longer recall what my normal PMS symptoms used to feel like :dohh:, but I'm taking copious notes now and will be more informed next month. :thumbup:

I have a gagillion questions, but I'll just start with one about temping. I take my temp at the same time each morning, but my wonderful GF sets her alarm for work about an hour and half before mine (not that she gets up when it goes off the first or fifth time! :growlmad:). Anyway, her alarm sort of wakes me up and then I'm in and out of sleepland until my alarm goes off. Should I just adjust my temping to her schedule? (downside being I would be waking up on the weekends at 5AM and on days when she doesn't have to get up that early! ugh!)

Thanks for your help! (sorry for the long, first post :flower:)
-Corinna


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Heidi~* I sure hope the doctor can help, I feel terrible for you :( :hugs: Sending many positive thoughts your way..

*Ready~* Sorry AF has come in on you, I hope your cycle sorts itself out. :hugs: Lots of baby dust for next cycle.. :dust: 

*GayMummy~* Sounds like promising symptoms, good luck!! 

*MM~* You certainly deserve them and I'm glad you're doing better today. Those dark bfp lines are on their way, Santa owes you a belated Christmas gift. :winkwink: Congrats again to your DD!! 

I'm doing okay, eager for my acupuncture appointment tomorrow. I still have Christmas cards to send out, they've been sitting here for a week! :blush: In my defense, I had to be sure I had everyone's addresses and some were slow to reply. :haha: No testing for me until :xmas6: visits, hopefully AF will be nowhere in sight or else I have something for her. :xmas5: 

*Mamanelly~* Welcome! :wave: Good luck TTC and hope you see a BFP very soon! 

*AndaMommy~* :wave: Hopefully you already have a bfp in the making! My DH used to have the morning shift, since I had to drive him, my new wake up time was an hour and a half earlier than normal as well. I woke up, took my temp and would adjust it to my normal wake up time. I'm back to my normal wake up time now, but I had to use the adjuster for 4 cycles. 

https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

*Nerdy~* Happy studying and good luck on your final! :thumbup:


----------



## AndaMommy

Thanks for the link, *Pinkorblue11*!


----------



## READY4OURBABY

heidi~ i hope they can give you some news or at least better meds. :hugs:

mama~ welcome:hi: i hope you find all the info you need here. we're a friendly bunch 

anda~ :hi: i would probably adjust your time or use the adjuster on FF(if you are using it)

pink~ acupuncture ouch!

afm..AF is in full force right now. ive already lined up my schedule for donations. it falls on the week of christmas. so hoping for :bfp: for new years. DW is still in denial..she insist that the line on my belly (linea nigra) is darkening up again. i feel so bad im realizing how excited she was:cry:..but i told her its just not possible at this point especially since im bleeding heavy. hoping good news will follow soon.


----------



## nerdymomma

MM - Congrats to the kiddo on her belt :happydance: I'm so sorry you are having to skip this month and I hope you get to get those donations rolling again real soon. Lots of luck and :hugs:

Ready - Thank you I finished my last final today :dance: Done with classes until mid January! I'm so sorry :witch: showed her face :hugs:. FXd for that new years :bfp:! Good luck this upcoming cycle :dust:

Heidi - I hope they are able to do something for your pain, I'm so sorry you are going through all of this, sending lots of positive thoughts your way :hugs:

Mamanelly, Welcome and good luck this cycle :flower:

Andamommy, I don't know much about the temping still waiting to afford a decent basal therm, but welcome and good luck!

Pinkorblue - Sounds like you have a busy week. I probably wont be testing either until old :xmas6: comes hoping AF stays away :af: or I'll
have to borrow some of those snowballs from ya :xmas5:

As for me, still waiting, but having quite a bit of cramping. No other symptoms though so to speak. A little pinching here and there but nothing out of the ordinary. Trying to keep optimistic, not SS and not drive myself crazy for the next ten days or so. Hope everyone is having a good week, I'm off to clean the house and go buy some yummy take out for dinner! Have a good night all!


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

Readyforbaby - Im sorry to hear about that pesky witch :witch: FXed for this coming cycle! 

Heidi - I hope you feel better! 

Mamanelly- welcome!!


and well for me...i feel hopefull again. i refuse to be excited because remember ladies i did use a trigger shot 11days ago...now on all my internet cheapies i have gotten flat out negative stark white tests since 6days after my trigger today i changed brands to FRER and get a VERY faint line....deff nice to see a line i must admit but im what if this test is more sensitive and got the pesky trigger idk im nervous ill continue testing tommorow and so on to see if it gets darker take a look

https://i1229.photobucket.com/albums/ee463/mrsericarodrigues/pgtest10dpo2.jpg
https://i1229.photobucket.com/albums/ee463/mrsericarodrigues/pgtest10dpo.jpg


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

AHHHH i think i got my BF(aint)P top two are today and the top top one i was getting negative on all weekend!!!

https://i1229.photobucket.com/albums/ee463/mrsericarodrigues/11dpo2.jpg


----------



## MrsMM24

MRS ROD, that line is faint, but I can sooooo see it!!! OMG! CONGRATS!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!


Thanks NERDY.... I have been looking into shipping donor options for DIY but there doesn't seem to be that many available in the U.S. like there are in the UK... I am still looking. I need to learn how to take out an add....


PINKOR, thank you soooo much! I agree, santa does owe me a gift! 


ANDA, welcome! I 2nd what PINKOR has given you! GL :dust:


*AFM...* Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## day_dreamer

That's interesting MM, as Ive never heard of anyone in the UK using shipped sperm...only US donors /recipients :shrug: GL!


----------



## MrsMM24

day_dreamer said:


> That's interesting MM, as Ive never heard of anyone in the UK using shipped sperm...only US donors /recipients :shrugs: GL!

Really? I haven't seen many US donors doing so. I know the US does alot of cryo/sperm banks, but the free shipping donor sites are mostly UK. They also have many more sites to find donors in the area. Likely has alot to do with all the laws, rules, and regulations in the US. I am still searching however, hoping to find a platform to find a donor in the US. And of course hope that he is dependable and suitable.... FXD


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*AndaMommy~* You're welcome! :) 

*Ready~ *:haha: only one of the needles stung a bit but it didn't last very long. It felt great overall, can't wait to go back next week. So sorry AF got you like that :hugs: 

*Nerdy~* I'll have plenty if you need them :winkwink: but FX that we wont! 

*Mrs.R~* Faint but there, yay!!! Congrats!!! :happydance:

*MM~* You're very welcome! :D


----------



## READY4OURBABY

nerdy~ im glad you're making it through the 2ww with patience

mrsrod~ im pretty sure i see a line on the test for today!!!

mm~ im happy you're sticking around it wouldnt be the same without you:winkwink:

pink~ oh really..i tried it once and they i couldnt handle it. i couldnt relax as i hate needles

afm...af is somewhat light today very odd:shrug: staying busy with work and housewife duties to take my mind off things. 

GL & FX to all you ladies!!!


----------



## aljm419

MLowry... I suggest fsdr as a free sperm site. This is the site we used to find our donor. We weren't very picky about a donor and with only 2 in our area we wouldn't have been able to be.

Nelly and Adna... welcome aboard!

Heidi... Sending you hugs! I hope you feel better soon.

MrsRod... I definitely see 2 lines, congratulations!

AFM... I ended up in the er yesterday at 4am because of terrible pain in my right rib cage area. I was thinking a side effect from constipation, gas or my gallbladder. The doctor asks about miscarriages and if I had had an ultrasound and knew that the pregnancy was in my uterus... had me freaking out! Had ultrasounds of gallbladder and baby. Baby is fine, measured 8wks 5days and had a heart rate in the 170s. Because it was an emergency scan I wasn't allowed to view it but the tech turned the screen and showed me the baby and the heartbeat...what a surreal moment! I do have gallstones unfortunately and there isn't much they can do while I'm pregnant. I ha e to watch what I eat and hope I don't have another attack. I am so scared to eat or sleep (all 3 attacks happened in the middle of the night). Needless to say I am ready for July to get here... pregnancy has not been too nice to me thus far.


----------



## nerdymomma

Mrs Rodrigues, I agree with MM, I can sure see it too! Congrats :happydance:

MM  My partner and I ended up registering with one of the only donor bank we could find that will ship to a home here in the US, its Northwest Cryobank. So pricey thought, so we are really hoping the free guys :spermy::spermy: will stick. Wishing you tons of luck :flower:

So I had yet another doctor apt today :wacko: Doctor told me everything looked good and that if I keep trying I will very likely get pregnant. Easy for her to say. She is going to run some blood work due to my history of miscarriages. I'm a little nervous on this aspect, I suppose it's better to find out now if something is wrong hormone wise. Going to get a good night sleep so exhausted tonight I can barely see straight :sleep:


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

nerdymomma said:


> Mrs Rodrigues, I agree with MM, I can sure see it too! Congrats :happydance:
> 
> MM  My partner and I ended up registering with one of the only donor bank we could find that will ship to a home here in the US, its Northwest Cryobank. So pricey thought, so we are really hoping the free guys :spermy::spermy: will stick. Wishing you tons of luck :flower:
> 
> So I had yet another doctor apt today :wacko: Doctor told me everything looked good and that if I keep trying I will very likely get pregnant. Easy for her to say. She is going to run some blood work due to my history of miscarriages. I'm a little nervous on this aspect, I suppose it's better to find out now if something is wrong hormone wise. Going to get a good night sleep so exhausted tonight I can barely see straight :sleep:


Thanks!! they r darker in person lol and keepgetting darker i go in for my beta on friday 

so i read your from the US as well and just wanted to point out most banks will take the approval of your primary care doc ore obgyn (i called to ask when we were going to do it al home, we decided on IUI for the fact with frozen DS it has a higher success rate) so before you lock your self into a bank it never hurts to ask your doctor!!!


----------



## nerdymomma

Ready  Glad AF is taking it somewhat easy on you and you have been
able to stay busy. Ive been pretty busy this week not by choice though
all I really want is a nap. The wait has still been tough, I haven't been doing as well as I'd like to. I've just been trying to move my thoughts on to something else when I start to get too bonkers :wacko:

Aljm  Sorry to hear you arent feeling well but so glad to hear the baby
is doing so well. Take care of yourself and get to feeling well soon :hugs:


----------



## wilsons228

congrats mrs.r !!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Aljm~* Glad your little one is doing well. I'm sorry to hear that :nope: keeping you in my thought and hope you won't have anymore attacks. :hugs:

*Ready~* Staying busy certainly helps, maybe AF is just taking it easy on you this cycle. Sorry the needles weren't too kind to you when you tried.


----------



## AndaMommy

Good morning ladies! AF arrived late yesterday, but it was a very strange and different one. My visits from AF are always uneventful, 4-5 days max, 1 medium to heavy day and the rest light. Rarely do I cramp. I sometimes get a headache and sore bewbs :haha: .

This time, however, the cramps have been intense in my abdomen and back. I've had a lot of clotting with some nausea thrown in there. I use a Diva Cup, so I'm very aware of my "stuff" and not really squeamish about it, but this time has been freaking me out a little because it's so unusual. 

Could this have been a chemical pg, or just a coincidence? :shrug: I'm hoping whatever it is, it's my body being like, "oh! so you're trying to get pregnant! I got this next time." I mean, let's be real here in the Rainbow Forum...it was a somewhat foreign material spermy:) that was introduced two weeks ago! :blush:


----------



## wilsons228

hahah foreign is right. Cant hurt to take a pregnancy test i spose and see what it says. Might just be a weird month though


----------



## nerdymomma

Ahhhh! I feel like the :witch: must be on her way because I am so overly emotional today it is ridiculous. First was watching a baby story on TLC and the women in labor had her mother in the room and was saying how she wouldn't want it any other way and how she was a momma's girl and I didn't just get the sniffles I was full on bawling my eyes out :cry: Then my fiance gets home and tells me how his step mother offered their grandmother's house to someone else (after his dad offered it to us) to rent next year, then defends them in the same breathe, ugh don't even get me started on his family, they disgust me. They still call him Amanda and she! I feel like my head is going to pop off, so emotional and irritable it really is crazy :wacko: So now it's got me feeling like this month was a bust too :nope: Sorry for the vent guys. I hope everyone is having a good night.


----------



## READY4OURBABY

aljm~ im sorry you're not well...but im glad the baby is doing well

nerdy~ stay positive..yea i hate the 2ww and i am not looking foward to it. but hopefully you get good news. when are you going to start testing??

mrsrod~ :happydance: congrats!!! :happydance:

anda~ haha omg! im pretty much going through the same thing. my cycle is usually 6/7 days. but its pretty much gone and its only day 4. it came in light then heavy with mostly clotting. i even got nausea which never happens. im not sure whats going on either so we can be confused together:haha:


afm...AF seems to be on her way out. but im only on cd4 which is a bit weird. and im still nauseous :nope: other than that i pretty much have my donations lined up. and im getting my opks this weekend so im ready


----------



## purplepanda

AndaMommy said:


> I'm hoping whatever it is, it's my body being like, "oh! so you're trying to get pregnant! I got this next time."

That made me :rofl:

MrsR-- CONGRATS!!!!!!! I'm seriously so happy for you!


----------



## heidi9478

Hi ladies,
Well ended up back in the er tue night. I was in so much pain and they had me lay there for hrs before giving me any pain meds on top of that the stupid nurse kept blowing my viens trying to get a iv in. The only good thing I got out of it was they pushed for me to see the gyn right away, So i go yesterday my appointment was at 12:30 didnt leave there untill after 3pm. Only for them to do everything i didnt want done! I didnt want a danm birth control pill and first they say ok we cant put you on it anyways because your diabetic and you sugar has been running way too high then they still give me a script for one and tell me i have to wait 3 danm months before they even consider doing surgery to see if its endonametriosis how ever you spell that shit lol I told them ive been through this before and it took a year of pain and agony before they did anything and it ended up being i had alot of scare tissue and cyst and pid. Ive told them over and over again this is the same way i was then and they are just not listening and ive been passing huge clots for a week now to top it off. So not happy at all I told them just take it all the hell out I desided im not going to ttc anymore I dont need it if its going to cause me all this pain. My wife can try and get preggers and if its ment to be it will happen. I can just scream and beat a drs ass right now lol ok my rant is over now lol


To all you ladies thanks for being here for me and I wish you all the best of luck and hope you all get your bfp soon!!!!!


----------



## nerdymomma

Ready - Im working on having a better day today :D Im with you on the 2ww, to me is the roughest part. Congrats on having the donations lined up :happydance:

Heidi  Im so sorry doctors can really be hard to deal with. Do you have anyway of visiting another doctor who will take your concerns to heart? I know with insurance stuff its not always easy to switch docs. Whatever the case, Im sorry you are having such a rough time and Im sending positive thoughts your way! Take care :hugs:

As for me still a bit sleepy and grumpy today. We had training for foster care last night, lots of licensing paperwork to fill out. I also have an interview today for a new job. I mostly work temp jobs being in school, but we decided with ttc I should find something a little more permanent, the fiancé works, but the extra income will help boost savings. Im always so dang nervous before interviews. I guess I can just be myself and hope I am what they are looking for :flower: I hope everyone has a great day, so glad it is almost the weekend :happydance:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

HEIDI, so sorry that you had to go through all of this! :hugs: I hope you will now start to feel better...


Good Luck in the TWW NERDY and READY!! FXD! :dust:


WILSONS, how are you two, I mean three???

I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!!!

*AFM...* Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## READY4OURBABY

heidi~ oh no!!! i cant believe they put you through all that. ive never understood why some doctors never listen to what you're saying. can you see another doctor maybe? if you need support im here if you want to talk:hugs:

nerdy~ how exciting i would love to foster someday. how'd your interview go?

mm~ :hi: thanks for checking in on us :hugs:


afm...af is gone (early but yay)...im going to do a little drinking this weekend hopefully for the last time for 9 months...then its down to business

stay hopeful ladies...:bfp: all around!!!


----------



## nerdymomma

Ready - I'm very much looking forward to foster care. The interview went ok, the men who interviewed me were a little smarmy and I didn't get a good read off of them. I wont be terrilby disappointed if I don't get this one. :thumbup: on af's early exit. Have fun this weekend :happydance:

I'm having some typical af symptoms like moodiness, bloating and may sound weird but sometimes I get little heart palpitations this time of the month, maybe because I eat way more sodium :blush: One thing missing is by now my sore pms boobies would have started up and so far nothing and no real pms cramping yet either...so we shall see. So glad the wait is almost over only five days to go till I can think about testing!!! Oh wait it's almost midnight here so almost down to four days :happydance: 

FX'd for everyone and lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

well went to my doctors on friday and its confirmed. everything looks good lining is 21mm and beta was 120mIU im very excited...of course DW was telling everyone at her xmas party last night which made me nervous but FXed it sticks

good luck ladies lets see some more BFPs


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Heidi~* First doctors want patients to be more proactive in their care, then when patients are, they're ignored?!? Ugh, sorry you had that experience, that really sucks. :hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry this has been so difficult for you. 

*Nerdy~* I hope the interview went well for you! That's exciting on the foster care, I hope that goes well for you guys. FX for you, may the next 4 days fly by so you can test! 

*Mrs.R~* Congrats again!!! :thumbup:


----------



## GayMummy

Hi everyone - just checking in.
I am 3 days late and have loads of symptoms, plus my temp just climbed again today. I did do a test at 11days po which was the day before my period was due and it came back negative but I am hoping since nothing has appeared I may get my BFP! I have nausea, EW/C M, am tired and emotional, food tastes weird/ stronger, I have back pain and bloating as well as light cramping, my boobs are heavy, prickly and my nipples are huge and brown!
I will test again tomorrow as I will then be 15 days po and 4 days late.
Good luck to everyone else and I will update!!!


----------



## nerdymomma

Mrs Rodrigues Congrats on the :bfp: I'm so happy for you guys, how fantastic :happydance:

Mummy those sound like alot of fantastic symptoms, especially :af: FX'd for your :bfp:


I think AF may well be on her way, I am so bloated and gassy (sorry tmi). I am so glad the wait is rolling along but more glad it is the weekend and I get to spend it with my kiddo and my babe. Still no sore boobs which are a normal pms symptom for me and still not much in the way of cramping either so holding out a wee little bit of hope :winkwink: 

FX'd that we get lots more of those :xmas10: :bfp:'s


----------



## purplepanda

Heidi- on behalf of the medical field, I'm sorry. That stinks. Doctors can be pretty dumb.

Nerdy- FX'd :af: stays away!

Mummy- I agree, sounds promising! Let us know how the test goes!

afm... Still waiting for my body to regulate, still doing insems a few times a week just to cover. Feeling very frustrated and impatient, and getting lots of mixed signals... I don't know if I'm about to O or AF! Lucky O & R are super patient with me and willing to make donations any time. Last one is tomorrow before heading out of town for Christmas... really hoping it sticks this first cycle, but nobody's really counting on it.

:dust: for all!!!!!!!


----------



## nerdymomma

Purplepanda - Got my fx'd for you, good luck on this first cycle :dust:


As for me it's been a nice relaxing weekend with my fiance and kiddo. We did a whole lot of nothing. This week will be nice and hectic so plenty to keep me busy these last few days or so of my tww. Little bit of sore boobs today, craving lots of salty foods so I'm pretty sure the :witch: is on her way. Those symptoms along with the moodiness I am pretty convinced. I'm just hoping that the absence of my usual cramps this week will mean at the very least a light cycle. Everyone have a great night!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## GayMummy

Well I tested yesterday and......

I got a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am so excited, I cannot believe that I am finally pregnant after 9 months! FXed that it is a sticky! Mrs R congrats too that is great news for you too!

FXed for everyone on the 2WW xx


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS :happydance: again MRS. ROD!!!

:hapydance: CONGRATS!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos GAYMUMMY!!


FXD!! :dust: to you PRURPLEPANDA!!!

NERDY, a whole lotta nothing sounds soooo good! Hoping that that's what I do during the holiday break! Restfully!

*AFM...* I had yet another packed weekend, I attended a funeral for a great aunt, finished wrapping gifts, and fit a hair appt in for my daughter and I. TTC area: Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Congrats GayMummy!!! :happydance: H&H 9 months to you!!! 

*Nerdy~* Fingers are still tightly crossed for you. 

*MM~* :hugs: I'm sorry about your great aunt. Yay for gifts all wrapped and a mother/daughter hair appointment.


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

GayMummy said:


> Well I tested yesterday and......
> 
> I got a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I am so excited, I cannot believe that I am finally pregnant after 9 months! FXed that it is a sticky! Mrs R congrats too that is great news for you too!
> 
> FXed for everyone on the 2WW xx

Thank you and congrats!!!


----------



## nerdymomma

Mummy - Congrats, I'm so happy for you! What wonderful wonderful holiday news :happydance:

MM - I'm sorry about your aunt. It sounds like you had a very busy weekend. Hope you can have a nice restful and relaxing time here soon, I know during the holidays it's easier said than done :wacko:


My daughter is out on winter break and fiance is at work so we are just enjoying a nice brunch and watching some HGTV :haha: I am so glad this wait is almost over, I go for some blood work this week to check on hormone levels and blood sugar to make sure there are no "hidden" issues.

Congrats on all these :bfp:'s!! Good luck everyone!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## purplepanda

Congrats GayMummy!! I knew it! H&H 9 months to you!!! :happydance: So many christmas :bfp:s coming in, I love it!!

Nerdy- How fun! I'm a little obsessed with HGTV. :winkwink: Sounds like some fun mother/daughter time!

afm..... FINALLY got a + opk.... right as O & R were arriving for our last donation! So the timing was perfect! Now to settle in for the dreaded 2WW. I'm having the hardest time not just assuming I'm pg already... I'm pretty darn fertile (2 kids, neither one expected), but obviously that was with a different guy. Now it's all up to their :spermy:, and let's be honest, this is pretty foreign territory for them... :haha: Giving my uterus lots of pep talks!! 


:xmas12::dust: to all!!! Keep those BFPs coming in!


----------



## wilsons228

congrats MUMMY and MRS.R !! gl to you!


----------



## READY4OURBABY

hey ladies!! hope everyne had a good weekend

nerdy~ when will you hear back about fostering? i hope AF is still staying away.

mrsrod~ thats excellent!!! :thumbup:

mummy~ you had great symptoms this cycle...CONGRATS!! on the :bfp: :happydance:

purple~ FX to you on your first cycle!! hoping your 2ww goes by fast.

mm~ im sorry about your great aunt


afm...had a good weekend i actually got to relax a little which never happens...its donation time...i have everything ready to go..ill start with opks and first donation tomorrow...im hoping this cycle we get a sticky bean :flower:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Nerdy~* I hope your blood work reveals everything is a-okay for you. :flower:

*Purple~* Wished you luck on the other thread, but you can't have too much! :winkwink: :dust: 

*Wilsons~* :wave:

*Ready~* Good luck with your insems, FX this cycle is the one! :hugs:

I decided to take a test since I have my next acupuncture visit tomorrow, so I could give her an idea of when to start herbs. To my surprise, a nice second line appeared. I still can't believe it...


----------



## MrsMM24

OMG!!! YAY!!!! :happydance:CONGRATS *PINKORBLUE*!!! I am SOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!! WIshing you a H&H 9mos!!! This is sooo beautiful, I know how long you have been trying hun! Loving your Christmas Blessing!


Ummm, my siggy is full of TTC buddies with bumps, I have better percentage than the actually TTC odds! :haha:


*AFM...* TTC area: Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## purplepanda

Pinkorblue11 said:


> I decided to take a test since I have my next acupuncture visit tomorrow, so I could give her an idea of when to start herbs. To my surprise, a nice second line appeared. I still can't believe it...

:rofl: that is probably the most matter-of-fact announcement I have ever seen... CONGRATS!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*MM~* Thank you so much, Hun! :hugs: 

*Purple~* Now that I've re-read my post, you're totally right. :rofl: That really is the only reason tested today. :haha: I confirmed with a digi about an hour ago, still in shock but excitement is starting to set in. Thank you!!! :happydance:


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

Pinkorblue11 said:


> *Nerdy~* I hope your blood work reveals everything is a-okay for you. :flower:
> 
> *Purple~* Wished you luck on the other thread, but you can't have too much! :winkwink: :dust:
> 
> *Wilsons~* :wave:
> 
> *Ready~* Good luck with your insems, FX this cycle is the one! :hugs:
> 
> I decided to take a test since I have my next acupuncture visit tomorrow, so I could give her an idea of when to start herbs. To my surprise, a nice second line appeared. I still can't believe it...

Congrats hunni!!! so glad to see all these :bfp: s!!! lets keep them comming!! are you telling any family for xmas?


----------



## READY4OURBABY

Pinkorblue11
I decided to take a test since I have my next acupuncture visit tomorrow said:

> OMG!!! CONGRATS!!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> so ladies...have any of you heard of the Maya Abdominal Massage, The Arvigo Techniques?? well i got one of those massages today. supposedly it helps with women who have pelvis problems. i have fallen twice and sprained my pelvis on one of the occassions. and ive been a dancer(ballet) for 20 years. so apparently ive been putting damage on my body:dohh: and now i have to correct all the problems.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Mrs.R~* No plans to reveal during the holidays for me. We've decided to keep this to ourselves for right now, of course, I wouldn't leave you lovely ladies out though! We'll probably start announcing to family after 12 weeks. :) 

*Ready~* No personal experience but I have heard of it. A mom that used to be a part of our ICAN group had them done, she said it really helped her and she was TTC at the time. I sure hope those massages help you. :flower:


----------



## GayMummy

Congrats pink or blue - great news!

Thanks for all the congrats here - I have been absolutely knackered the last few days. I have been sleeping loads and have a cold staring too. I got my bloods done today so the doctor's confirmation should come through soon. Our little boy is only 14 months old so they won't be a huge gap which is what we wanted.

FXed to all in the 2WW!


----------



## MrsMM24

I sure hope to see more BFPs when we return from Holiday!:dust:


READY, haven't heard of it, but hoping it does wonders for you!


I want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah, Kwanzaa, Happy Holidays to all of the Lovely Ladies on my testing threads and the Ladies of BnB! I hope that everyone has a safe time, filled with happiness, togetherness, smiles, family and cheer! :xmas3: 


*AFM...* TTC area: Well, it looks like we may be able to line some donations up in January, Thank goodness I don't have to watch another OV date go by, it was as much torture as the TTW. Other than that, not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## nerdymomma

Pinkorblue - Congrats! Awesome news!!!

Purplepanda  We love HGTV in our household. I am hooked on Property Brothers, love those makeovers :winkwink: Congrats on the positive opk and good Luck on the 2ww, fxd for you.

Ready  We are in week 4 of our foster parenting classes all we will finish up the end of February and should be all licensed and accepting kiddos by April of next year. Ive never heard of the Abdominam Massage but, congrats on having everything ready to go for this cycle, lots of luck!

Mummy  Sorry about the cold starting, but congrats again on the :bfp: and I hope you get well soon.

MM  :happydance: for the January donations! Fxd for you :hugs:


Well the last few days have flown by. We were able to get my babe's letter from his doctor for his name change at social security and for name and gender marker change at the dept of motor vehicle! We'll get the new license today or tomorrow, I'm just so happy for him. Although his dad decided while they were working the other day to have a "heart to heart" in which he said to df "You are a woman." I thought my head was going to pop right off I was so mad :hissy: Fiance just shrugged it off but I know it hurt his feelings. My daughter went to spend a few nights with her dad last night while my fiance and I finished up our shopping and we had to side track it to urgent care, I have a raging sinus infection, felt like someone took a bat to my face. Still waiting on af and praying the :witch: stays away, usually she'd be here by yesterday or today. I run a roughly 28-29 day cycle so I have to wait a few more days before testing but trying to stay hopeful. Good luck to everyone waiting, getting geared up for donations and congrats to all our :bfp:s this is one lucky board here!

Happy Holidays to everyone :xmas8:


----------



## Elski

Ummm, sorry to intrude but I wonder if I could be an honorary straight thread-stalker? :haha:

My best friend Natalie and her lovely wife are about to start TTC and so I thought I'd stalk this thread in order to be able to be more support for them in what they're going through and pick up hints and tips which might help them. They had 2 failed IUI attempts in 2009 which I know broke their hearts and as I was pregnant at the time I think they found it extra-hard so I took a back seat. They're starting again next cycle (different means this time though as they can't afford IUI) and I'm the only person that knows so I really want to be there for them every step of the way...


----------



## gomyddy

There are quite a few of us kicking around.


----------



## purplepanda

*Elski* - Welcome! Of course you can stalk! I'm straight too, but going to be a surrogate for a gay couple. You might find some more useful info here: Considering at-home insemination with donor sperm...?

*Nerdy* - Congrats to your df! Sorry about the frustration with his family. My family and in-laws are pretty closed-minded, too. I'm not even telling any of them about the surrogacy. DH thinks I'm nuts, so I'll probably tell them that I'm going to be a surrogate (after I'm already pg!) and the family doesn't want me to talk about them. I just don't want them p*ssing all over what should be a beautiful, wonderful thing, and I'm pretty sure they will. Anyway, yeah, family can be so frustrating!!!

Anyway, have you tested yet?? :witch: shown her ugly face?? How many dpo are you? FX'd and lots of :dust:!!!!


----------



## READY4OURBABY

mm~ thats great news im glad will get to get back on the crazy ride that is ttc :thumbup:

nerdy~ april is pretty much around the corner the way these months fly by. how exciting. with family you do just have to shrug them off sometimes. they can be your worst enemy at time sadly. has the :witch: shown her ugly face or is she still staying away???

elski~ welcome :hi: what a good friend you are to want to find out more about the process. 

afm...well i got my massage on cd9..it was a bit awkward :blush: as the lady was old (over 65)...but i stuck it out and will be seeing her after the first again..she found a few problems (i am completely unaligned in my back & pelvis and my ovaries are a little low with slight scaring...but all is fixable..even with the news it didnt stop me from getting my 1st donation on cd10..i just couldnt help myself :haha:. im cd12 today an my opk looks + already. seems a bit early but ill work with it. i may be going into the 2ww early depending on my test tomorrow :wacko:

:xmas6: MERRY CHRISTMAS & HAPPY HOLIDAYS :xmas9:


----------



## Elski

Thanks girls :flower:

Purplepanda, that website is really helpful, thanks!

Ready, is it osteopathy you're having to realign everything?

Have great christmasses all!


----------



## nerdymomma

Elski - Welcome and I agree with Ready, your a very good friend to be willing to help find info and help out :thumbup:

Ready - I agree about family, it is hard for me because I've been blessed with an amazingly accepting and open family. It might be an unfair comparison though three cousins and a niece came out before I met my fiance so my family had lots of practice with acceptance by that time :winkwink: Sorry about the awkward old lady massage but I will keep my fingers crossed that it helps. Good luck on the donations!!

Well the :witch: arrived today. We were pretty sad but are brushing it off and moving right along. We have decided though to take some time off from ttc. We want to build up some more savings and wait until after the wedding. Now I can have a drink at my Vegas wedding :drunk: More important I would like to get to my ideal (or at least much closer than I am now) before conceiving :bodyb: I want to make a healthier environment for the baby and myself. Being that I have been pregnant with twins once before the odds are steep it could happen again; which is rough even for women in good health :wacko: Im not going anywhere though, sticking around to support everyone who is trying and waiting :hugs: and work on my charting along the way.

Have a very Merry Christmas! Happy Holidays everyone! :xmas9:


----------



## wilsons228

so happy for you PINKORBLUE!!! Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays all :) Hope your days are blessed.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Nerdy~ Boooo to the :witch: that flew in on you. :hugs: I hope you get a speedy bfp when you start ttc again. :dust: 

Wilsons~ Thanks, Hun! :D Happy Holidays to you and yours!!!

I hope everyone has enjoyed the holidays so far, may all of you have a very blessed 2012!


----------



## READY4OURBABY

elski~ no not really as that has more to do with just correcting the spine. the arvigo maya massage is more about the reproductive system. and aligning the uterus and ovaries. she did my back as well but the other things were the focus.

nerdy~ oh wow all it takes one person to do it then everybody feels more comfortable to let loose. my coming out wasnt that great either but my family came around in enough time to come to the wedding and enjoy it. im hoping it worked too. sucks about AF :hugs: im sorry you're taking some time off. but im glad you're sticking around with us. how long before the wedding?

so how was everybody's holiday???


afm..im pretty sure im 2/3dpo if i got my ov right. i had + opks on 22nd & 23rd so im thinking ov's on 24th. not really feeling to much just a bit gassy. trying to stay busy with work, :laundry: & :dishes:. had a good holiday weekend..looking foward to NYE.


----------



## MrsMM24

I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday! :hugs::flower:

So sorry that the witch came in on your BFP parade and your Christmas holiday! 

*AFM...* Going to Officially be back in the chase for Jan! Thanks in part, to the best group of ladies I have ever come across on BnB!!!:hugs::flower: Also hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! Jan and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

Cant wait to see some more BFP's!!

I just need to vent for one moment here. so i feel like DW is being very ignorant the past few days...we went througgh the whole TTC journey together, and through that she was SUPER supportive...but now that im pregnant this past week ive been starting to feel symptoms.

like im VERY moody, my nipples hurt alot!, i get tired more easily, and the past two days i have short spells of nausea but never actually threw up....i dont want to be babied but i feel like she doesnt care, when i asked her about this she says "its too early for you to feel this way" WHAT?!?! idk i just wish there was a way to make people realize that early pregnancy is when all these things happens!!


----------



## READY4OURBABY

hope all is well with you ladies!

mrsrod~ vent away hun..its NOT to early..im sorry you're starting to feel the "pain" but hopefully it gets easier. my friend told me about these preggy pops they help with nausea. maybe they will help. https://www.threelollies.com/Home.aspx


afm...4/5dpo..gassy a little crampy..something new now my pelvis actually burns it started last night but comes and goes. wierd :shrug: but still not tempted to test yet. staying hopeful


----------



## wilsons228

Mrs.R its not too early for any of that, sometimes i think its just hard for them to understand because there not going through it DW got like that too. Even though it sucks just tell her how you feel and let it ride out because the ride gets even crazier!!


----------



## Carrie&Char

Congrats pink or blue - fabulous news !!!!

Well hi guys sorry been away for a bit hope everybody had a brilliant holiday we had family over from california which was briliant to see everyone and they got to meet our little girl who turned one so please have hope as i am sure it will all work out for everyone in the end and the little bundles of joy will be with you all soon!!!

With regards to Mr Rodri rant so sorry you feel like that but as the other mummie who did not do the pregnancy thing it is really hard to try and understand what is going on inside you guys!!! and to know how you are feeling and it can be really hard because without being selfish all the attention is on getting preggies and how you guys are feeling and i know that i felt left out somtimes as everyone was asking my OH how she felt and was she ready and what had she bought etc and snappy and moody "do you want a drink darling " reply "NO" then half hour later "get us a drink" 

???????????

try and sit down with her and explain how you feel inside i know it might be weird, but when i told my OH how i felt she said why did i not say anything before. 

i hope this helps!!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

January is fast approaching. As we look back at 2011, I hope that you are able to see the tremendous impacts this year has on your life. I hope however, that those impacts continue to happen for the better! Everyone still waiting on that BFP, I would like to hope and pray, that you will see them sooner rather than later in 2012!

I hope that this upcoming year provides many more successes in any and every thing that you encounter, small little miracles and the gigantic ones too! I know for myself, this has been a very trying year with ups and downs, but when I look deeply, everything that has happened has been a part of a much bigger plan that my God has in store. I have met some of the most amazing women here on BnB, and I like to think that _MrsMM24_ in MD/DC of the United States, has now added some of the greatest BnB FRIENDS across the world! I wish you all get everything that you could want in 2012, especially a BFP, and importantly, a Happy and Safe New Year!!!


MRS ROD, so sorry that the PG symptoms have started to pain you. I agree with the other ladies, try and talk to DW, it is going to be and remain hard for her to understand compeletely how you are feeling and what you are going through as she is going through it in a different way. If you have read my journal, you can remember that my DW had all the PG symptoms, so it was esy for her to understand how I was effected, it is not always the case. It is still early, so you still have time as THEWILSONS mentioned, to talk and explain, before things get even crazier. Hang in there Hun!

WILSONS!!! How are you holding up??? You are so far now :haha: I remember the beginning! YAY! I cannot wait to see your bundle!

READY, hope the TWW is getting by easier since most is during the holidays! Hang in there, almost to your BFP!!! :dust:


Nice to see you back here again CARRIE&CHAR! How are you?


:wave: PINKORBLUE!!! Hey Hun! Checking on you...


*AFM...* The new year is approaching! I got my thermometer las night and OPKs and HPTs from eBay should arrive on Thursday with the holiday shipping times. I also have my Soy but debating to take. I hope you all have a wonderful New Year's Eve and an even more wonderful New Year! Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## adroplet

Hello all. I'm still around and stop by once in a while to see how you all are doing.

WILSONS - :hugs: I hope everything is going at it's best for you two. 

:dust: to everyone else that I have not met/chat with since Oct. and CONGRATULATIONS to all the BFPs I see posted. :thumbup:

AFM - I continue with acupuncture and the chinese herbs, my acupuncturist says I am near ready...so, the plan is to do the next IUI after my Feb cycle.


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

Carrie&Char said:


> Congrats pink or blue - fabulous news !!!!
> 
> Well hi guys sorry been away for a bit hope everybody had a brilliant holiday we had family over from california which was briliant to see everyone and they got to meet our little girl who turned one so please have hope as i am sure it will all work out for everyone in the end and the little bundles of joy will be with you all soon!!!
> 
> With regards to Mr Rodri rant so sorry you feel like that but as the other mummie who did not do the pregnancy thing it is really hard to try and understand what is going on inside you guys!!! and to know how you are feeling and it can be really hard because without being selfish all the attention is on getting preggies and how you guys are feeling and i know that i felt left out somtimes as everyone was asking my OH how she felt and was she ready and what had she bought etc and snappy and moody "do you want a drink darling " reply "NO" then half hour later "get us a drink"
> 
> ???????????
> 
> try and sit down with her and explain how you feel inside i know it might be weird, but when i told my OH how i felt she said why did i not say anything before.
> 
> i hope this helps!!!!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thank you so much for your advise you def put a new perspective into it and i never did think of it like that. i will talk to her and try to be more understanding on her part as well


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Ready~* :dust: :dust: :dust: for your tww! Enjoy NYE!!

*Mrs.R~* Sorry hun :hugs: There's nothing I can add that hasn't already been said. I hope things start getting easier for you.

*Carrie~* Thanks!! :D Sounds like you had a lovely holiday! 

*MM~* Hey! :) I'm so excited for you, I can't wait to see what January brings! :dust: I hope you have a lovely NYE and NY!!! :D

*Adroplet~* Lots of baby :dust: and good luck for February.:flower:


----------



## READY4OURBABY

mm~ love the inspiration. you always make me smile :thumbup:

wilsons~ i hope all is going well with you!

pink~ how are you feeling so far?


afm...im 5/6 dpo..less gassy today(yay!) still having the weird burning sensation..(tmi alert) i went to the bathroom and i had a little brown spotting. but when i wiped nothing was there..and to top it off i was super hungry so me and dw went to eat i got half way through my food and couldnt eat anymore. i felt so full like i was gonna throw up :nope: im not sure whats going on. but im not getting my hopes up yet.


Happy New Year to each and every one of you! i hope the year brings all your wants and needs. and you get the :bfp: we all have been dreaming of.


----------



## purplepanda

Oh! Drama!!!! I didn't realize how hard this would be!!

I tested tonight with a FR early test... because I'm crazy.... and I got the faintest of faint lines!!! So, y'know, yay and all, I'm super convinced I'm pg, but I'm going to see O tomorrow and I can't see them together until Tuesday and I can't tell one but not the other but I _honestly_ don't think I can hold this in for an hour tomorrow and an hour on monday (with O)!!!!!! AUGH. WHY am I such a bad liar???

I almost called them tonight and asked them to come over (I am so subtle), but I'm still worried that I might be mistaken and I want to get a more definite + before I tell them. And tomorrow night I can't have them over because I have to work.

/headdesk

And... yay.


...right? Am I crazy? Am I the only one seeing this??


----------



## nerdymomma

Mrs Rod - Sorry the OH wasn't being very supportive, but I agree with the others who've posted that maybe it is coming from a place of feeling left out or not knowing how to help. My fiance is terrible at consoling me, he wants to be able to "fix" everything so just being supportive is sometimes a challenege :winkwink:

C&C - Glad to hear you had a nice holiday!

MM - Such encouraging words. Congrats on being back to trying :happydance: Lots of luck and :dust:

Adroplet - Good luck on the upcoming cycle hope you get a :bfp:

Ready - The wedding is on Feb 11, so we have a little less than two months. I am getting so nervous :wacko: I have my fx'd for ya lots of :dust: 

Purplepanda - I can never tell but I have a pretty poor monitor on my laptop but fx'd for you! Are you planning on giving the news to them soon?

Nothing much new in my neck of the woods. I am waiting on blood work back from the doctor and we are all starting a diet and exercise routine :bodyb: I am so nervous for the upcoming wedding :wedding: I want to wish everyone a very happy, safe and healthy New Year and the best of wishes to everyone that all your hopes and dreams comes true!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Happy New Year! :) 

Ready~ I feel pretty good. My appetite has continued to increase and nausea has officially set in. Still keeping my fingers crossed, hope this is it for you. :flower: 

Purple~ I can see the line! How exciting!!! :D I hope the lines get darker for you very soon, woohoo! :)

Nerdy~ Yay for your upcoming wedding! I hope your blood work comes back with good news and way to go for a new exercise and diet routine. Wishing the very best for you in 2012! :flower:


----------



## purplepanda

Now THIS is a :bfp:
https://i.imgur.com/91QKG.jpg
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm telling them tuesday night when they come over for our weekly double-date. Oh I'm so excited. A little tempted to just make the announcement via text but I want to see their faces. 

GL and tons of :dust: to everyone still waiting!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Purple~* Awww, I know they'll be over the moon when you tell them. How awesome for all of you! :D Congrats again!


----------



## READY4OURBABY

purple~ Congrats :happydance: have a H&H 9 months 

nerdy~ oh my that is so soon! everybody gets nervous. i was but by the time i got down the aisle i was ok. i hope your blood work comes back with good news.

pink~ that's good. i posted this site before but check it out for the nausea https://www.threelollies.com/Home.aspx

mrsrod~ were you able to talk with your DW. is she doing any better?


afm...well ladies im 9dpo and ive been wanting to test and i havent. until today! :haha: take a look and tell me what you think. the 1st test is from this morning with fmu the 2nd & 3rd test are from this afternoon after holding it for 4hrs(not fun) im not sure what im seeing or maybe just in denial. the 2nd line on the 3rd test finally came up. i am NOT going to test for at least 2 days and see what happens then. i have a gyno appt (checkup) in 3 weeks but im not sure if i can wait that long.
 



Attached Files:







test 3 (2).jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## purplepanda

Ready- I was all prepared to squint and magnify your pic when I pulled it up, and i didn't even have to do anything. OBVIOUS :bfp:. Congrats!!!!!!!!!! We get to be bump buddies together!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Ready~ Thanks for the link, I'll check it out. :) Woooohooooo, congrats Hun!!! :happydance: :yipee: Wishing a very happy and healthy 9 months, I'm soo happy for you! :D


----------



## READY4OURBABY

purple~ i keep going and looking at the test. its just not real yet. but yes we definitely will be! :thumbup:

pink~ thank you!


----------



## MrsMM24

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! :happydance:

CONGRATS PURPLEPANDA and READY4OURBABY!!! :happydance::happydance: Wishing you BOTH a H&H 9 mos!!


*AFM...* Happy New Year! I am temping again, YAY! AF should be here in a couple days if she follows schedule so I will be back in this race soon with OV around the 18th. I can't wait to POAS! I get my OPKs and HPTs tonight in the mail, I have been tracking the package. Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## READY4OURBABY

mm~ im so excited for you!!! i hope this is your month :thumbup:

afm..still in shock not totally believing it. but im going to wait a few more days and test again. just to make sure:haha: my dr said to come in for a urine test to confirm so they can refer me to a gyno. eek!


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

READY4OURBABY and PURPLEPANDA CONGRATS!!!!!!!!


----------



## wilsons228

Congrats ladies!!! We just found out today that we're having a girl :)


----------



## READY4OURBABY

wilsons228 said:


> Congrats ladies!!! We just found out today that we're having a girl :)

omgoodness!!! i'm so happy for you all. :hugs:


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

WILSONS-Thats so exciting!!!

afm...today is 6w4d and we went for our final visit with the RE before we see a reg obgyn :cry: im sad because i loved these doctors and staff so much and im nervous about creating a new relationship with a doctor. im afraid they will be judgmental of my weight and my wife. 

anyway we saw the heartbeat as expected But we also HEARD it!! it was so amazing. it is also good because my doctor said when you hear a heart beat risk of MC drops to 5percent.

keep those BFPs coming!!


----------



## Robbins

I'm jumping into say hello!! I'm Gemma or Robbins - I've been with my partner for almost 7 years & married for almost 1 we starting to TTC next month after finding a suitable donor. Hope its ok me just diving in ....


----------



## MrsMM24

WILSONS, a little girl, that is AWESOME!! Team Pink!


MRSROD, I know how you fee, hopefully the new docs will be just as lovable...


ROBBINS! :wave: of course you can just dive right in. Love your preparation, GL FXD!:dust:


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF so I can get this month in full swing.:dust:


----------



## GayMummy

Hi,
Happy New Year to everyone and congrats to ready - well done!
I have tried to do a ticker but I don't think it has worked - any suggestions gratefully recieved! I used TheBump.com.
I am now 7 1/2 weeks pregnant and I told my boss who said 'I suppose it is good news - you did plan it?' I said that yes we did plan it, it would be incredibly hard not to plan it! He is well aware that I am gay, he has seen my psrtner and baby etc!!!
Men! (only joking!)


----------



## day_dreamer

Hey GM...I think you've just used the wrong code for your ticker...try this...without the #

[Img#]https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttc26af.aspx[/Img#]


----------



## READY4OURBABY

mrsrod~ im sorry but hopefully the new dr will be just as great as the familiar one. yay for the heartbeat! and yes that is true and im hoping i can mke it that far.

robbins~ hi and welcome!!

mm~ how much longer before af arrives?

mummy~ if you cant get it to work you can try this site its where i got mine from https://www.countdownmypregnancy.com


afm..i went to the gp and the test came back negative. and i know that its to early. but they want me to come in tomorrow and do a blood test. and i took another hpt and it was extremely +...so hopefully everything is ok and the little bean will stick
 



Attached Files:







test5.jpeg
File size: 70.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## GayMummy

Thanks Daydream - much appreciated! 
I feel sick this AM, not managed to eat much but forced myself.
Another girl in my work is expecting too, and we are only 2 weeks apart - it is so exciting!

Good luck to all on the 2WW!!


----------



## MrsMM24

READY, I hope that the blood test gives them a better idea. Likely so early it isn't coming up but blood is undeniable. STICK Sticky Bean Stick!:dust:


GAYMUMMY, I hope MS can take it easy on you through your 9 mos!:flower:


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF so I can get this month in full swing. I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. I am using this weekend to recover from the holidays:dust:


----------



## nerdymomma

Purple  Congrats, congrats and more congrats! I cant wait to hear their reaction to the happy news :happydance:

Ready  CONGRATS! Im so happy for you! I was like Purple expecting to have to bust out the magnifying glass for your first pics they were clear and is your most recent test! That is such a clear positive, super exciting! Im sure it was just a little too early for the doctors office, dont sweat it. Have a very healthy and Happy 9 months! Is your partner super excited? Keep us posted on what the doc says :hugs:

MM  Good luck on the upcoming testing and donations! FXd that you are our next :bfp:

Wilsons  Awesome news! Congrats on the baby girl! Had you guys already picked names for both or are you still tossing names around?

Mrs Rodrigues  Sorry you have to get used to a new doc, but what an amazing visit getting to see and hear the heartbeat :thumbup:

Robbins  Welcome and jump right in :flower:

GayMummy  I laughed out loud at your post. it would be incredibly hard not to plan. Men indeed! 7 and half weeks already, man time sure flies. Hope you are doing well and having a very happy and healthy pregnancy.

AFM - I am in the full on diet and exercise swing of things. Called my doc today and all my blood work is fine. So it's just a matter of getting back in the swing of things. Right now I'm going a little crazy :wacko: with the last minute wedding planning. I have alterations schedules for next week and then...tmi warning. I think I'm going to have a wax done before the wedding. I'm totally terrified but my girlfriends keep raving about it and saying I should do it for a wedding "surprise". Still need to make a few reservations and buy some accesories! So much to do, so little time. We may not try again until the summer time; however, I've registered for Fertility Friend and will be buying a good basal thermometer. For the next months I'm going to be a charting, testing and temping fool. We will also be saving up funds to go with a donor bank the next go round. I hope everyone is having a healthy and happy new years!

Good luck to all those ttc and in the 2ww! Lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## redskymummy

Hi everyone,

This is my first time TTC and my first cycle. Been reading your posts so thought I'd say hi! I'm 26 and my DP is 36. This is both of our first time TTC and something we've been planning for a while.

I'm currently 5DPO and impatiently awaiting the arrival of my AF due date. I have been having some very early pregnancy symptoms, very sore, swollen bbs, ovary pain, slight crampy feeling, but am well aware that this could be a combination of ovulation pains and/or early PMS.

My partner works away so waiting for her to come home on Wed too. Can't wait to have her home so we can talk face to face about things instead of over the phone! :happydance: Doing the first at home AI on my own was daunting and I'm not even sure that I was ovulating so chances of me being pregnant are not good but still I hope (as I'm sure we all do). Anyway, that's about it really.

xxx

:dust:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Ready~* Sorry for the BFN at the Doc's offices, those tests are notorious for not being very sensitive. That BFP is awesome and a blood test will definitely be a positive one! :) 

*Robbins and RedSky~* :wave: good luck to both of you on your TTC journeys. 

*GayMummy~* :haha: at your boss, duh! LOL. 

*Wilsons~* Yay for team *PINK* congrats!!! 

*MM~* Hope AF comes your way soon! 

*Mrs.R~* I know the feeling :hugs: it sucks to have already formed a great relationship with doctors and then have to start over again. I've been with my GYN for years and couldn't even get one visit scheduled :dohh:, I'm going to see about getting one anyway. I hope you're able to find a provider you really like. :flower: Woohooo for hearing your little one's heartbeat! 

*Nerdy~* Great news about your blood work! Good luck with the waxing, can you have someone with you? Maybe one of your girlfriends for moral support? That's what I would go for, if I were brave enough. :p


----------



## adroplet

PURPLEPANDA

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## adroplet

READY

Congratulations!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## adroplet

wilsons228 said:


> Congrats ladies!!! We just found out today that we're having a girl :)

YAY!!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

*REDSKYMUMMY* :wave: I can imagine your 1st insem was difficult alone. FXD! you won't have to insem again for a while! :dust:


*PINKORBLUE* How are you doing Hun?


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF. I expected AF to be here by now and set up donations, I think that I am going to keep them scheduled as it is next week and if AF shows, I still have a chance. Push them back couple of days and move forward. I am just nervous as to why AF is missing. And of course ladies... I took an IC Saturday and stark white as it should be. Hoping I have a chance where I get AF or not...:dust:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*MM~* I'm pretty good, just waiting out the week so my appointment can get here. :) Sorry AF is being elusive like that. :hugs:


----------



## redskymummy

*MrsMM24*-It was okay, just a bit worrying because I had no-one there to let me know if I was doing it right! Plus, my GF ended up feeling sad and left-out at not being there :cry: Even though she had originally said she was fine with me going ahead when she was still at work.

*AFM*-I'm 7DPO, so halfway through my 2ww. I'm already so impatient to do a test but know it's far too early. I really want to wait until AF is due but not sure I'll be able to hold out! On a lighter note, my GF is home on Wednesday! :flower: Can't wait! 

:dust::dust: to everyone


----------



## Myalways829

Hii Ladies :happydance:

My name is Bree  && If anyone has any information that can help me TTC :baby: I would really appreciate it.


----------



## READY4OURBABY

mm~ you were right. the blood test came back positive. now i can really get excited! that darn witch is playing games. i hope she shows soon.

nerdy~ yea she couldnt wait to tell people. she's told her parents, sister and bff. waxing is the best. i would also check into sugaring. its less harsh than wax.

red~ welcome! i know its hard but wait as long as you can. 

pink~ it was positive! i hope all is well with you

bree~ :hi: you're sure to learn a lot from all the ladies on here.


afm...blood test confirmed + today! i have my first ob appt on the 16th. its been a rough week. ive had stabbing pains from my bellybutton down and not sleeping at night so im super tired. and on top of that i have now come down with a bad cold (throat burn, bad cough, chest burn and headache) i was given amoxicilllin but im scared to take it:nope:


----------



## kezza78

Hi ladies, 

Just to let you all know our baby boy was born 08/01/12 at 09.01 weighing 6lb 8oz!! He is so perfect it's unreal!! See ladies dreams do come true xx


----------



## MrsMM24

*PINKORBLUE* YAY!!!! 1st Appt! I can't wait!


*REDSKY* :hugs: I know it was hard for you both in different ways. Cheer up, this is an experience, a learning one at that. Timing is everything too, so I know GF missing it was hard but she will be ok and happier when those dark pink lines show! Oh, and wait, wait, wait, 7DPO is waaay too early. I say at least another 3-5 days as it takes time for HCG to build up for an HPT even early ones:dust:


*MYALWAYS* welcome! I will definitely try to help, everyone here is super helpful BnB is GREAT! You can read my journal, I don't mind, I have soooooo much in there!:dust:


*READY4OUR* YAY! Now celebrate with me as I have been doing for you alllll along! Relax and take this alllll in! the 16th is next week! YAY! Also one of my donation days!


*KEZZA78* CONGRATS!!:happydance: Awesome! Enjoy enjoy enjoy!:flower:


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF... still I expected AF to be here by now. I am going to keep donations as is, next week. Likely a late OV... Hoping anyway. Hoping I have a chance whether I get AF or not...:dust:


----------



## Myalways829

kezza78 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just to let you all know our baby boy was born 08/01/12 at 09.01 weighing 6lb 8oz!! He is so perfect it's unreal!! See ladies dreams do come true xx


Congratulations  :baby: :happydance:


----------



## wilsons228

Nerdy- sorry for the delay we picked Peyton Angeline for the girl Angeline is a family name on my side. We're so excited!!

Congrats ready!!

And PinK yay for your first appt! So exciting!


----------



## nerdymomma

Redskymummy &#8211; Welcome and I can only imagine how tough that first insem alone must have been. Seems your 2ww is flying by but I know how that testing bug can bite us all. I&#8217;ll keep fx&#8217;d that you get a :bfp: when you do test.

MM &#8211; Sorry AF is being tricky this month. Mine has been a bit wonky also. Fx&#8217;d it doesn&#8217;t mess with your donations too much sending lots of :dust:

Bree - Welcome and goodluck. There is a wealth of information on this board.

Ready - I knew that blood test would be positive!! Congrats! I&#8217;m sorry you are having a rough week and hope you get to feeling better soon.

Kezza78 &#8211; Congrats on the bundle of joy!

Wilsons &#8211; What a beautiful name you guys have picked out!


----------



## redskymummy

*Nerdy*- Thanks, yeah it's going fairly quickly. I'm 9DPO now so only 5 more days to wait to see if AF shows or not. 

*MM*- I've promised myself I'm going to let my body tell me if I'm preg or not so just got to wait for AF. Hope your AF shows soon so you can get going.

*AFM*- My bbs are still mega sore, I'm still cramping and now I've started to feel sick. I'm trying not to hope too much but it's hard. I've had an upset tummy yesterday, not sure if that's significant or not. Lol! I think I'm reading too much into everything! My GF got home today so that's made my week too :happydance:

:dust: to all

xxx


----------



## READY4OURBABY

kezza~ woohoo!!! that's awesome:happydance:

mm~ i cant believe she's still being elusive. hopefully she shows soon. im celebrating now:winkwink:

wilsons~ that's a really pretty name

redsky~ try and enjoy your GF being home. and i'm sure the next couple of days will fly by. hopefully with a :bfp:

afm...im still taking the meds but starting to feel better. im more worried about the little bean but he/she seems to be staying put. so im happy.


----------



## purplepanda

*Ready* - I'm sorry your feeling crummy! Feeling sick is the worst, _especially_ when it has nothing to do with pregnancy hormones!

*Redsky* Ooh, those are some good looking symptoms... I had the same before my BFP, but the nausea went away (I was mostly just dehydrated). FX'd for you! What DPO are you?

:wave: HI to everyone else!

I've been stressed out and overwhelmed, so I haven't been keeping up with my boards, but my thoughts are with you all. :dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

*PURPLE* totally understand, we are all good and hoping you keep the stress down. Hope you get to feeling better.


*READY* I hope you continue to keep getting better. Little bean is doing well in there, no worries.


*RED* enjoy GF! I agree, let that body tell you when it is PG!:dust:


*AFM...* Still no AF... Donations in 2 days. Now I am hoping AF stays away for another 10 mos as I plan to move forward as if I am gearing up to OV. Hoping I have a chance...:dust:


----------



## day_dreamer

Well I'm on CD14 and would just like to say that having long cycles is SOOO boring. Still another 12-13 days until ovulation *yawns*


----------



## redskymummy

Okay, so I'm 11DPO and I broke. Did a test this morning and got a :bfn: I'm surprisingly okay about it though :coffee: I'm not out until AF arrives. I feel better for having done a test, even though it was negative, if that makes sense. My symptoms are still there, even if my GF thinks I'm a crazy lady. Lol! I still feel good about things and taking each day as it comes. I'm not going to test again now until well after AF should have arrived, if she doesn't. 

Hope everything is going well with you all. FX'd for everyone!

:dust:


----------



## twinklestar79

Just wanted to say hello...newbie checking in. We are wtt....off to a clinic end of this month - VERY excited!


----------



## twinklestar79

redskymummy said:


> Okay, so I'm 11DPO and I broke. Did a test this morning and got a :bfn: I'm surprisingly okay about it though :coffee: I'm not out until AF arrives. I feel better for having done a test, even though it was negative, if that makes sense. My symptoms are still there, even if my GF thinks I'm a crazy lady. Lol! I still feel good about things and taking each day as it comes. I'm not going to test again now until well after AF should have arrived, if she doesn't.
> 
> Hope everything is going well with you all. FX'd for everyone!
> 
> :dust:

So sorry you got the dreaded bfn....((((you)))


----------



## Myalways829

twinklestar79 said:


> Just wanted to say hello...newbie checking in. We are wtt....off to a clinic end of this month - VERY excited!

good luck love :happydance:


----------



## MrsMM24

*TWINKLE* welcome newbie! GL :dust:


*RED* definitely not out till AF shows so hang in there, still could be trying to implant. :dust:


*Well...* No AF... I'm nervous!! DW is OVg so that fits in the normal time that I would be 2-3 days behind. :sad: I called and pushed my donations back.... Few ladies think it is pointless to waste, so, I wait.... I hope everyone has a lovely weekend and for those with extra day, I hope you rest!:dust:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Ready~* Wooohooo! All is well here :), how about you?

*MM~* What a tease AF seems to be, of all times to play the disappearing act... :hugs: Sending you tons of 'catch the egg' vibes. 

*Wilsons~* Awww, love the name! :D

*Purple~* Sorry to hear you've been stressing, hope things settle down for you.

*Red~* Sorry for the bfn, lots of :dust: and crossed fingers for you!

*Kezza~* Congrats on your new baby boy! 

*Bree and Twinklestar~* :wave: and good luck to both of you!

*AFM~* My first appointment came a little early, I thought for sure there was an issue with my bladder. Everything turned out okay... I'm just not drinking enough fluids. Everything's good with little bean though, heartbeat is 150 a minute. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## purplepanda

Redsky... Sorry about your bfn, but loving your positive attitude! 

MM- so aggravated for you!! Of all the times to not get AF. Ugh. Hope it comes soon and you can get this started! :dust:

Pink- aww lookit the little bean!!!!!! 

Afm... Feeling a bit better. The hormones are kicking my trash... Just super moody all week. On the bright side, R is being SO cute and into it... He texted me the other day to make sure I was on prenatal vitamins. I love it!!


----------



## redskymummy

Thanks everyone for the support. AF arrived today so in pain with that but onwards and upwards from here. On the bright side , my GF can be there this time so that's great :thumbup: 

FX'd for everyone on their TTC journey.

:dust:


----------



## cbeatty

Hello everyone!

I just stumbled across this thread, and am very happy that I did. I feel like the energy you all have is just what I need to surround myself with through my journey! I've only just begun my second cycle of trying. My partner is ftm and we are using a known donor in hopes of me carrying our first child. The last round didn't work, and I know round #1 rarely does, but I surely hope my journey isn't too long!! We had tried about a year ago for a few cycles but then our donor copped out. I think this one will stay with us through everything, though. I've been reading all kinds of different tips and tricks and will probably end up trying everything. I'm looking forward to getting to know you guys and learning from you and sharing with you things from my experience. Very much love to you!

~Carolyn


----------



## MrsMM24

*PINKORBLUE* Hey Hun! So elated to hear all is well, and that bean is doing well. You gave the heart beat, so, keeping to my normal predictions, I think we are talking boy! At 7 weeks, 150, I am going to put that out there, yay! 


*PURPLE* yes, I can't even believe how rude this little *itch of an AF is being, I am angry to stop from stressing and crying. On a happier note, looking good there, hoping that you continue to keep feeling better.


*REDSKY* so sorry that AF flew in so roughly... I hope that she is out fast! :dust:


*CBEATTY* nice to have you! I am sure that you will be able to gather alot of valueable info from these lovely ladies, please don't hesitate to ask us anything!:dust:


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF... still. I attempted to rest this weekend, and hope AF would get me started, but, nothing, and I didn't really rest. I am trying not to stress out as taht interferes with OV too. Latest cycle I've had since MC, likely going to try to get an appt just to check things. Well, it was great to see some BFPs this morning though, helped lift my spirits. I hope you ladies had a wonderful weekend!:dust:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Purple~* Glad you're feeling a little better. Awww, R sounds so sweet! :thumbup: 

*MM~* Thanks for your prediction :winkwink: I'm thinking boy too. Gosh, what is AF's deal?!?! Thinking of you and hope she shows soon or of you get checked out, they give you something to help bring her along, hope it doesn't cone to that though. :hugs:

*Carolyn~* :wave: Good luck on your TTC journey, I hope it's short and sweet! :)


----------



## READY4OURBABY

purple~ glad your better but why are you stressed?

mm~ i need the positivity. i hope af comes in soon or at least a chekup can tell you whats going on

red~ im sorry af showed. but i am glad your gf will be there for support on the next round. GL & FX!

pink~ baby's first pic! im glad all is well though.

hello to all the newbies!!!


afm..well my infection is almost gone. and i went to my appt. the dr seriously scared the hell out of me. she said my levels were low in the 270 range. and i may miscarry and be prepared and talked about a d&c. but i was only 3w4d on the day of test. and from what i read that was a good number. so dr did testing yesterday to see if they went up. and i get the results tomorrow morning. i may even be getting an US just to check everything out. im trying to stay calm but seriously who freaking says that. :nope:


----------



## adroplet

Ready - So sorry but your Dr was an a**hole for saying that. They can be super insensitive at times. Don't stress, take it a day at at time. I hope your results will be good. :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

*PINKORBLUE* yeah, AF is really playing.... i was cramping hard yesterday afternoon, I was in the bathroom every minute hoping it was her, but nothing! UGH! I will def keep you all posted.


*READY* so sorry the doc was a jerk! However, I've read what you had with the levels, so I wouldn't worry about it Hun. Try to relax and KNOW that your numbers will come back higher!:dust:


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF... STILL. I did schedule an appt, ironically it is the week on Feb that I would have been due and the week that OV is suspected if I would have stayed on schedule.... Hope that our angel looks down and gives us some :dust: and hopeful news then. Until then, I continue to wait and will still go to the appt if AF comes before then as I have to know why I am skipping a month (and I hope it is just a month). Shipping donors have contacted me so IUI and shipping ready when my body is.... Frustrating....


----------



## EmJay11

:flower: Hello!!

I have just joined this group to look for support and TTC help, ideas etc :wink wink: My name is Jay and my partner is Emma.

I have been down the TTC path before with my Ex with no luck. We since broke up and I have a new partner and she knew how excited and how badly I want a baby and so I am back on the TTC path again :haha:

We have just found a donor and have had him off to the docs to have his tests and have had him sign a known donor agreement. So we are pretty much good to go but now I need to wait till Im ovulating. Haven't really done much charting but I have just brought some test kits so just a waiting game atm.

Have any of you done the insemination at home thing? If so how did it work for you? What have you tried?

Cheers

Jay


----------



## READY4OURBABY

adrop~ the worst part. i found out she wasnt even the dr but the nurse practioner. 

mm~ you were right! is she still missing in action?

emjay~ welcome! sounds like you're on the right track. my and my DW did the insem at home. and it worked for us. you can also check out these threads for help Considering at-home insemination with donor sperm...? and At-home Artificial Insemination - HOW TO and success stories. sorry i couldnt get the link right. 

afm...excitin news! my numbers went from 276 to 8770...im so relieved. i went to my 1st U/S today. but i wont get to see the results until next week:dohh: the tech wouldnt tell me anything since my dr wanted a "urgent" U/S. but i was able to talk with the nurse and she said had there been anything wrong they would have called and told me to come in. so as of right now. im happy and on :cloud9:


----------



## adroplet

Ready - so happy that your numbers came way up. Yay! :thumbup:
I read on another post that you had the maya fertility massage, may I ask where? I have had 2 fertility massages so far and would like to know how it differs from the maya one, if at all.


----------



## MrsMM24

*READY* AF finally came to me, she should be happy, cause I NEVER ask for her, she was requested.... 


How you ladies? :wave:


*AFM...* Ladies!!!! CBFM in use!!! AF came midday yesterday after a LOVELY chant from JODI and other BnB ladies on some threads! I have NEVER been happier to see AF!!! Sooooo..... as it stands, DW and I calculated EVERYTHING, if we conceive this cycle, DDate will be 2 days before DD's b-day and we could see a BFP BEFORE our angel's due date! Oh the hope that we are now feeling!!!FXD!!!


----------



## Moonfire623

Greetings! We are a happily married couple ttc our first with a known donor and at home artificial insemination. We would love to join the group. We just completed our first insemination this month and are eagerly anticipating the test results - praying for a :bfp:!!!


----------



## READY4OURBABY

adrop~ thanks. well the lady that i work for swears by her. she use to be a miswife before she did training in the massage technique. she does it in-home. she started with aligning my back. then she lifted my ovaries. and aligned my uterus through my belly button. im not saying that it was the reason i got preggo but it sure couldn't have hurt. but i did feel some differences after.

mm~ WOOHOO!! im so happy she finally showed up. im hoping this is THE cycle. sending you lots of :dust:

moon~ welcome! GL & FX!


----------



## Moonfire623

Hi, everyone. Just an update. My wifey has been having all kinds of sypmtoms - then cries because she thinks she may be imagining things and is afraid to be too hopeful. Constant tears the last two days which is not her usual at all! Then I tease her and she cries some more. Oh my! She's also been having bloating, pressure or heaviness in the pelvic region, constant thirst and increased sense of smell. Last night she HAD to have a whopper and I think she would have run me over if I stood in her way!!lol. Oh, and the last two nights she's had extremely vivid dreams which is funny because she always says she doesn't dream at all. She is acting completely different than usual and I'm hoping it's because we are actually preggers and not just the stress and emotionalism of this whole process. What do you think???? :shrug:

Please, please, please....
:crib::pink::dust::bfp:


----------



## Moonfire623

EmJay11--- We just started the process and completed our first cycle. Definitely use the Softcups! Here's a link to all the reviews which are pretty astounding! 

https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/softcup.html
Best of luck to you guys!


----------



## MrsMM24

*MOONFIRE* welcome, so happy to have you! GL FXD! Hope those symptoms turn into a BFP!:dust:


*READY4* I sure hope this is THE cycle too, Thanks! How are you and your wife holding up today? How are you feeling?


*AFM...* Ladies!!!! I hope your weekends were lovely. I am almost done with AF and the CBFM is in use so I am hopeful. I am also using 1 OPK a day the ICs I have so many of so I can be sure. Still thinking about the calculations DW and I did with conceiving this cycle, DDate will be 2 days before DD's b-day and we could see a BFP BEFORE our angel's due date! all this is sticking in my head. I have been taking ONLY folic acid, prenatal, and drinking lots of water, no caffiene, green tea occassionally, resting, and exercising regularly. Leaving everything else out this cycle. FXD!!!


----------



## Moonfire623

We tried testing last night - we know it's way too early intellectually, but just couldn't help ourselves. Of course was negative. But we are just gonna hang in there until enough time has passed. We keep our donor in the loop as well, as he is really hoping for a positive too.

We are using prenatal supplements, Fertile CM supps, OPKs, Softcup for the actual inseminations, no caffeine, watching diet, reading "Communicating with your spirit baby before conception and birth" (awesome book!), and lots of prayer and alternative methods as well. I spend all day researching and studying to find if we missed some valuable tidbit of information that could prove helpful.

Does everybody get so crazy about this? We feel kinda obsessed and some days like we've pretty much lost it. (Okay, so maybe it's more *me* than she)I track all her symptoms on Countdown to pregnancy and have almost gotten punched in the eye :grr:, lol-jk, for suggesting we photograph her nipples each day at the same time for s/sx of darkening,heaviness etc. :holly:

How did "let's have a baby" turn into Mr Toad's Wild Ride??? Do you find yourselves doing these things or are we truly insane? Please respond to let let us know if 1. You feel the same way or 2. We should find a good therapist asap! Thanks!!!! :hugs::hug:


----------



## READY4OURBABY

moon~ its still a bit early but it does sound promising. (pictures of boobs)<--:haha: my DW wanted to do that too. trust me its completely normal we all get a little/lot crazy in ttc especially in the tww. i hope you get your :bfp:

mm~ im so excited for you! i like the low maintenance approach. we're doing ok. having a few disagreements here and there. but im sure its normal at this point. im feeling good as can be. trying to relax and stay stress free. my boobs are so sore plus the hunger is crazy! and i definitely have a bump already. i had to buy maternity jeans cause i refused to go into double digits in my regular jean size:haha: GL & FX MM!!!!!!


----------



## GayMummy

Hi everyone! Just checking in as I am 10 weeks today!
The nausea has lessened but I look and feel massive! I can't fit into a lot of my clothes but fortunately my sister has leant me all of her maternity clothes and my wife has given me hers too. My sister's clothes are especially goos as she has a some good choices for early pregnancy.

I am constantly holding my belly in at work - only 2 more weeks to go! I hate it, I feel like I am lying even though no-one has asked. 

I have been uber ratty at home too and my wife was complaining about it. I told her that I put up and shut up with her when she was pregnant but she was disbeiliving! Fortunately her Mum put her straight!

Hope everyone is doing well, FX'ed as always for those on the 2WW!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

*MOON* not crazy Hun, that is regular in TTC! COnsider yourself inducted into the TTC craziness! GL! :dust:


*GAYMUM* so happy to hear from you! CONGRATS on 10 wks! 


*READY* yes, it is normal, we were the same. With the hormones raging through you, it is hard to tell what is normal and what isn't anymore. Hang in there, I can't wait till your next scan. I need some hope to hold onto as we have been trying for soooo long. I look to all of you happy preggars ladies....


*AFM...* AF has gone!!! Fully concentrating on calculations DW and I did with conceiving this cycle... Continuing with taking ONLY folic acid, prenatal, and drinking lots of water, no caffiene, green tea occassionally, resting, and exercising regularly. FXD!!!


----------



## Krustylufc

Hi everybody, I am new to the group and very happy to read about people going through the same thing as me an my partner.
I have been with my other half for almost 5 years, tied the knot in September 2011. Ever since I can remember I have wanted to be a mum and at 26 after having experienced everything a young person should we feel now is the time to start trying to conceive. 
We are trying at home insemination using a known donor. Any advice on charting ovulation and the procedure it's self would be very much appreciated!


----------



## Krustylufc

Hi everybody, I am new to the group and very happy to read about people going through the same thing as me an my partner.
I have been with my other half for almost 5 years, tied the knot in September 2011. Ever since I can remember I have wanted to be a mum and at 26 after having experienced everything a young person should we feel now is the time to start trying to conceive. 
We are trying at home insemination using a known donor. Any advice on charting ovulation and the procedure it's self would be very much appreciated!


----------



## MrsMM24

*KRUSTY* welcome! We are all very willing to help with whatever experiences we have, and there are definitely a wide range. I hope you get all the information you need and a BFP very soon! You are welcome to read my journal, which is on my siggy, I give great details. As well, for charting and temping, the best thing for me, has been fertilityfriend, I think many ladies here will agree. You can click on my chart that is in my signature and sign up for free. GL FXD!:dust:


*AFM...* CD7: Full concentration on calculations. Continuing to take ONLY folic acid, prenatal, and drinking lots of water, no caffiene, green tea occassionally, resting, and exercising regularly. Leaving everything else out this cycle. FXD!!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Welcome to everyone who joined in recently, FX you all see bfps very soon! 

*MM~* I've got everything crossed for you Hun, I'm so excited for you, come on Valentine BFP!!! :flower:


----------



## nerdymomma

Krusty - Welcome!!

MM - Good luck FX'd big time for ya :dust:

Mummy - Glad you are feeling better and also yay to the mum for putting your other half straight :winkwink:

Ready - Man I remember even now 15 years later how those hormones can wreck some relationship havoc, it is totally normal. So happy for you guys :happydance:

Moon - Welcome! The wait is crazy time for sure, I didn't believe it but while my partner and I werestill trying before we took a break from ttc those waits were exactly as you put it, a wild ride. Hang in there and lots of luck!

EmJay - Welcome, my partner and I have been trying (taking a break now until after the wedding..too much stress) via home insemination with known donor. We went blind our first time, second time used soft cup and that was much better. Good luck to you guys!

Pinkorblue - Great scan and great heartbeat !!


I am so happy for all these :bfp:'s I can't wait to start trying again. Have quite a few lbs to go until I am at a healthy point to try again. I have actually gained a couple of lbs lol almost didn't fit in my wedding dress at my final fitting last night! I'm so stressed the wedding is in exactly two weeks, I'm back in school full time and we are finishing up with our foster care classes and getting ready for home visits from therapists to make sure we are "fit". I can't wait to start trying again and I have my fx'd for everyone in the tww and getting ready for the tww! Good luck all!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

*NERDY* Thanks! I hope you are back in the TTC arena soon Hun!:dust:


*PINKORBLUE* how are you Hun? How is are the symptoms shaping up?


*READY* checking on you and DW, how are things?


*AFM...* CD12: You can stalk my chart. Just waiting, nothing new to report. Looks like my body is gearing up to OV, donations start on Fri so I hope OV doesn't sneak up on me! Trying to keep my focus. Temps are pretty steady. I am using the CBFM and OPKs...FXD!


----------



## GayMummy

Arrggh! I am so cross!
I told my sis a while ago that I was expecting, and told her I was only telling our parents, my wife's parents and my Granny who is very old and may not live to see the birth. 
Then I find out she has told 2 of her friends, one of whom knows me quite well and also knows other people who know me.
I told my sis I was unhappy about this and she apologised, said I didn't make it clear etc.

As far as I knew that was it, case closed.

Then yesterday when we met up she basically ambushed me and told me that I needed to apologise to her for being angry at her telling, that I had told loads of people - ie. My boss and a lady who I am friendly with at the local pharmacy. My boss I obv needed to tell as I have been sick in the mornings so I have been late sometimes, and the lady in the pharmacy I did not tell, my sis was there and actually drew attention to the fact that the vitamins I was buying were pregnancy vitamins!!! 
Of course I said this to her but I was so angry! It is my pregnancy and I can tell whomever I like! She said I had hurt her feelings and that her feelings were equally valid, but I am sorry, I did not yell or shout when I found out she had been telling people, and I don't think her feelings (in this case only) are as valid as mine!

I haven't apologised, neither has she. She did speak to my wife who I had already spoken to - I needed to speak to someone just to calm down - but she isn't sorry!

She was pregnant at the same time as my wife and I had to pretty much call my Mum weekly to vent as I kept my mouth shut with both of them!

Obv I am hormonal and probably overreacting but I cannot believw someone would get cross at a pregnant woman when they are the one blabbing the news to everyone!

Ahhhh rant over! :)


----------



## MrsMM24

*GAYMUMMY* Ok, yes, you are hormonal :haha: BUT.... you are also right, it isn't right and I am sure that you wanted the wonderful opportunity to tell those people on your own. You are PG, so everyone is going to be chalking your moods up to PG, no worries, nurture your little bean, and vent here!:flower:


*AFM...* CD13: You can stalk my chart!! Looks like my body is gearing up to OV, donations start on Fri so I hope OV doesn't sneak up on me! Got my 2nd HIGH today on the CBFM! We are getting excited. Trying to keep my focus. Temps are pretty steady. I am using the CBFM and OPKs... will likely test on 2.13.12 and beyond, in order to see if we get a BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12. FXD!


----------



## READY4OURBABY

gm~ you're moving right along. i would be mad too! its your decision to tell who you want when you want. and her feelings dont realy compare. but that's coming from another preggo. 

krusty~ welcome! when in september may i ask? check out these threads for some help Considering at-home insemination with donor sperm...? and At-home Artificial Insemination - HOW TO and success stories. sorry i couldnt get the link right. and there are also plenty of ladies on here willing to help. 

nerdy~ your back! the wedding is around the corner. are you ready? im sure you all will be deemed "fit" with no problems. and will soon have little feet running around :winkwink: how long will you wait before getting back in the ttc game? GL with school!

mm~ we are doing good right now. she still having some sympathy pains but she's fine. my hcg went up to 68,887 at 6w3d, which i think is a bit high. the crazy dr said they saw the beginning of a baby but no heartbeat. i had to remind her at the time i was only 5w4d, so would it really show up that early?! she was like well maybe not so we will send you for another U/S this week. i'm waiting to go in and hoping to hear a heartbeat. yay for friday! this is it :happydance: i cant wait to hear/see you post a :bfp:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Nerdy~* Thank you! :D 

*GayMummy~* I agree, you have the right to be more upset than your sister. I doubt she would react differently if you told people after she made you promise not to say anything. :hugs:

*MM~* :wave: I'm doing okay, getting more tired each day. Water just started getting easier to tolerate today, after trying everything in the book to ease M/S lol. Yay for gearing up to O!!! Good luck on your egg chase and can't wait to see a bfp in your post! :dust: 

*Ready~* :hi: good luck with your U/S appointment! :)


----------



## MrsMM24

*PINKORB* So happy that M/S seems to be settling some. The sleep thing however never gets easier.... :haha: I am still so extremely happy for you whenever I see you post, and it's been months!:flower:


*READY4* How was the U/S? I am leaning towards Twinsies in there Hun... Those numbers are high....


*AFM...* CD15: You can stalk my chart!! No PEAK yet, but still high. Donation this evening! Come on TWW! Trying to keep my focus. Temps are pretty steady. I am using the CBFM and OPKs... *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:


----------



## McLay

Hi :)

New to the site.. Well sort of.. I have been creeping the boards for quite awhile but, I just recently took the leap and joined.

Recently single but still plan on going forward with baby plans... Still new to the lingo you use but getting there :)...

I am WTC and hoping to TTC early 2013 with a donor. I have gone back and forth between known and unknown... I have decided to use known. I had a bad taste in my mouth over known for quite some time because when I was with my ex (who I still deeply love and care about) she had an agreement with her friend that he would be the donor. Wellllll they did it the old fashioned way and she told me she wished to continue this way...even after we had just exchanged our first "I love you's" a couple of days before. I was heartbroken obviously but didn't want to stand in her way of her life long dream (she is 13 years older than I am and felt she was running out of time) so I swallowed my pride. She only slept with him the once (didn't concieve) and we spent the next 4 months miserable with each other because she felt my obvious feelings towards her and donor were misplaced and unfair, etc. when in reality I felt cheated, used and, frankly, heartbroken over the whole thing. Anyway I am geting away from the reason why I posted here in the first place...

I am excited to see these kind of threads as I will be starting within the year and wish to hear all of your stories.. The good and the bad.. I also hope to support those who are trying and possibly share my journey as it starts to take off.

Baby dust for all you ladies <3


----------



## McLay

Forgot to mentiont hat I have some great men in my life and, even though they know I will never do it the ol' fashioned way with them, they are more than willing to give me a chance at being a Mom.

One in particular is and has been willing to donate for years now. He told me at 21 and, naturally, Ididn't pay much mind but 4 years later he has stayed true to his word. Obviously paperwork and many discussions have yet to be done but shortly :)


----------



## Pinkorblue11

MrsMM24 said:


> *PINKORB* So happy that M/S seems to be settling some. The sleep thing however never gets easier.... :haha: I am still so extremely happy for you whenever I see you post, and it's been months!:flower:

I know.. :haha: Awww, thanks Hun! :hugs: :flower: 

McLay~ Sorry about what happened with your ex, that must have been rough. :hugs: Sounds like the man in your life that stayed true to his word is a good one! Lots of luck and baby dust your way for 2013! :flower:


----------



## MrsMM24

*MCLAY* welcome! I am sure that you will find not only a good support system here, but also some really good information along your journey. GL FXD!:dust:


*AFM...* CD16: You can stalk my chart!! Donation completed last night! No PEAK yet, but still high. CM is very watery! Have another donation set for Monday so... Come on TWW! Trying to keep my focus. I hope that you all have an excellent weeekend full of BFPs and successful eggy chasing! *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:


----------



## READY4OURBABY

pink~ it went great thank you! glad you're feeling better. 

mm~ well it wasn't twins. :shrug: i was actually a bit sad about it. but im thinking its just one really healthy bean. so im happy with that...im getting super excited for you. everything is crossed for goodluck! sending lots & lots :dust:

mclay~ im sorry you had such a rough time with your ex. but you seem to have it together now. i hope you have a better experience from here on out. glad you have a willing donor he sounds like a keeper.

afm...well the mood swings have set in (happy, sad, weepy, angry). my boobs are huge and killing me. im tired but its getting boring sitting in the house trying to relax and rest. :nope: **sorry for the rant** other news: i finally got my pic!!!
 



Attached Files:







baby 7w3d.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## McLay

He is definitely a keeper ladies... Thank you for your kind words!

As for the ex... She gets to hear if she is pregnant on thursday... the TWW is almost done for her... I hope it's positive but the whole ordeal has made me pretty emotional considering the circumstances. I still wish I was the one checking for her but what can you do.. we aren't good for each other. Just not in the cards... Wish her all the best though.


----------



## mommy2be7772

Congrats Ready! We are so excited for the both of you. Keep your fingers crossed for us. We are in the dreaded TWW. Hope we get a Valentine's BFP.


----------



## nerdymomma

:MM  I hope I am back in the arena soon too. Good luck on the tww, lots of 
:dust: and I have my FXX'd (double crossed for extra luck) for you :hugs:

Mummy  Id have been cross too, sorry that happened :flower: Honestly I think its only pregnant couples place to share that kind of news, but thats 
just me.

Ready  I am back and sending everyone tons of positive mojo. The wedding is this weekend. Im so not ready and so nervous. I am excited too though. Also I just have to say kudos to you for speaking up to your doc and what a great pic!

McLay  Welcom and lots of luck ttc. Im so sorry about the situation with your ex but sounds like you are doing great. Good luck to you!

Mommy2be  Sending lots of :dust: 

As for me things have been beyond stressful. Everything for a reason and all this stress lately has me very glad we took a break from ttc until after the wedding. Our donor and his wife (my fiance's best friend) are divorcing so our agreement is null, no more known donor for us. In addition to this new I have been battling bronchitis for about a month the docs put me on steroids which are making me act like a total freaked out nut job. School is actually the one thing going pretty smoothly. The worst of the news is my grandma was put on hospice and they give her about a week to live. We have been making visits and I'm just praying that she doesn't pass while I'm away in Vegas getting married. Sorry for the rant guys. I can't wait to be stressing out over the tww again honestly. I hope everyone is taking care of themselves and I'm sending lots of good thoughts everyone's way! Take care ya'll and lots of luck and :dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

*NERDY* :hugs::hugs: my heart goes out to you and your family. I hope Grandma can make it through your wedding. So sorry to hear about your donor and his relationship. Head up Hun! :hugs:


*READY* what a beautiful scan!!! I am so very happy for you two. Thanks for the dust and hopefulness, I need all I can get!:flower:


*AFM...* CD16/5DPO: Stalk my chart!! Wonderful weekend, did have 2 glasses of wine, but still early in the process so shouldn't be detrimental. I an in the TWW so all water, exercise, prenatal, and folic acid from here! Trying to keep my focus. I hope that you all have an excellent weeekend full of BFPs and successful eggy chasing! *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:


----------



## BabyMaking12

Hi Ladies.

I've been checking out the forum for a few months now, but figured it's time to start chiming in and getting some feedback as well. 

I'm 35, been with my wife for 4 1/2 years, and we are going to start TTC next month. 

We started the process with the doctors and referrals in getting hooked up with a reproductive endocrinologist last summer, and have just been in a holding pattern most recently because I had never had the chicken pox, and my RE wouldn't start inseminating because I wasn't immune. Got the vaccine in December, and am clear to start next month.

Recently got an HSG test done, and found out that I actually have a blockage in my right fallopian tube, which bummed me out more because I didn't expect it. I'm in great health, come from a family of serious baby makers, and just didn't think there was really going to be any issues.

Just started seeing an acupuncturist yesterday, and we are going to work on some things to enhance my fertility, and now we are nearing the final stages of picking a donor. 

So, I'm a little nervous. Hoping that next month I'll actually be ovulating on my left side, or that maybe my body has wisened up to the blockage and ONLY ovulates on the left side now, so that we can get this party started. We are super excited though, and hoping to be able to get some support and feedback from those who've been trying before.


----------



## MrsMM24

*BABYMAKING* Welcome :wave: There are plenty of ladies on this site with bloackage, hoping you have your BFP sooner rather than later. Let me know if there is any way that I can help:dust:


*AFM...* CD17/6DPO: Stalk my chart!! I'm not going to take my temp every day from here, just to ease my SS and nerves. But will track CM and CP.... still good with only water, exercise, prenatal, and folic acid! Trying to keep my focus. *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:


----------



## mommy2be7772

Ready-Congrats!!:happydance:


READY4OURBABY said:


> pink~ it went great thank you! glad you're feeling better.
> 
> mm~ well it wasn't twins. :shrug: i was actually a bit sad about it. but im thinking its just one really healthy bean. so im happy with that...im getting super excited for you. everything is crossed for goodluck! sending lots & lots :dust:
> 
> mclay~ im sorry you had such a rough time with your ex. but you seem to have it together now. i hope you have a better experience from here on out. glad you have a willing donor he sounds like a keeper.
> 
> afm...well the mood swings have set in (happy, sad, weepy, angry). my boobs are huge and killing me. im tired but its getting boring sitting in the house trying to relax and rest. :nope: **sorry for the rant** other news: i finally got my pic!!!


----------



## BabyMaking12

Thank you MrsMM.

We haven't told that many close friends the actual details, so it's so great to have a place to be able to share. 

And I'm new at the lingo, but my fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## READY4OURBABY

mclay~ i think that's the best attitude to have with the situation. GL hun!

mommy~ thanks so much! oh how exciting! i see you're about halfway through the tww. how are you holdin up? GL & lots of :dust:

nerdy~ i felt the same way. it's totally normal. just try and relax and know that everything will be beautiful. :winkwink: post a pic when you get back. the donor situation sucks. dont give up you will find a new one. i hope you feel better for the wedding. i hope your gma holds on long enough for you to be by her side.:hugs: stay positive!!! thanks. im actually going to stay in the same office but deal with a different dr from now on. i hit my last straw with her at my appt. she actually had the nerve to say something about bringing in the "father of the baby" (yes that is what she said infront of my DW!) for testing. i told her he was a donor but has no part in this so he will not be included.:growlmad:

mm~ your in the tww!!! dont worry about the wine. (honestly, i had a few glasses in the beginning, and truthfully it made me more relaxed) i think you are doing very well in staying relaxed and calm. this has to be your month. i know your angel is looking down blessing you:hugs::hugs::hugs: 
thank you hun. im happy to see the monster is growing & healthy. (yes i call he/she the monster):haha: because he/she is wreaking havoc on my body each and everyday. i hate to say it but im a bit miserable but hoping things get better after going into my 2nd trimester. (i feel horrible for saying it:nope:)

babymaking~ welcome! im sure you will find lot of help in here. i hope you find a donor soon. GL & FX for you.


im sending loads of :dust: to all those in the tww!!! and i hope all the fellow preggos are doing well wherever you are in your journey.


----------



## MrsMM24

*BABYMAKING* Hang on in there, you will tell others when you are ready if at all. And you are more than welcome and in fact encouraged to come here and chat with us. Beleive it or not, it helps us get through ups and downs.!:dust:


*READY* don't even be feeling bad for saying that, honesty is best, and besides we WILL all understand when we get there. I have had one so I am VERY aware of the misery that you are in, the SWEET misery! I sooo hopeour little angel is looking down on us!


*AFM...* CD23/8DPO: Stalk my chart!! No tracking temp this weekend and beyond till AF or BFP!! Testing early in 3 days!! I hope you all have a wonderful weekend full of egg chasing :sex: and BFPS!!! Trying to keep my focus. *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:


----------



## mommy2be7772

READY4OURBABY said:


> mclay~ i think that's the best attitude to have with the situation. GL hun!
> 
> mommy~ thanks so much! oh how exciting! i see you're about halfway through the tww. how are you holdin up? GL & lots of :dust:
> 
> nerdy~ i felt the same way. it's totally normal. just try and relax and know that everything will be beautiful. :winkwink: post a pic when you get back. the donor situation sucks. dont give up you will find a new one. i hope you feel better for the wedding. i hope your gma holds on long enough for you to be by her side.:hugs: stay positive!!! thanks. im actually going to stay in the same office but deal with a different dr from now on. i hit my last straw with her at my appt. she actually had the nerve to say something about bringing in the "father of the baby" (yes that is what she said infront of my DW!) for testing. i told her he was a donor but has no part in this so he will not be included.:growlmad:
> 
> mm~ your in the tww!!! dont worry about the wine. (honestly, i had a few glasses in the beginning, and truthfully it made me more relaxed) i think you are doing very well in staying relaxed and calm. this has to be your month. i know your angel is looking down blessing you:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> thank you hun. im happy to see the monster is growing & healthy. (yes i call he/she the monster):haha: because he/she is wreaking havoc on my body each and everyday. i hate to say it but im a bit miserable but hoping things get better after going into my 2nd trimester. (i feel horrible for saying it:nope:)
> 
> babymaking~ welcome! im sure you will find lot of help in here. i hope you find a donor soon. GL & FX for you.
> 
> 
> im sending loads of :dust: to all those in the tww!!! and i hope all the fellow preggos are doing well wherever you are in your journey.

Everything is going well, keeping my fingers crossed for us as well as for everyone else. Keep that bean growing!


----------



## Myalways829

OMG I've been gone toooooooo long ''/

READY-Congrats !!!!!! I am so happy for yu 

MrsMM24- Good Luck 

moomy2be- good luck also


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*MM~* Stalking your chart!!! :thumbup::flower:

*Ready~* That's awesome that your scan pic has a caption on the bottom, too cute! :D :hugs: As happy as I know you are to be pregnant, it sucks going through changes that make you feel blah day after day. Don't feel bad about that, things will get better! 

*Babymaking~* :wave: Hope your TTC journey is a quick one! :)

*Nerdy~* Ouch about your donor and it sounds like you're through quite a lot right now. Big :hugs: I hope things start to ease up on you soon. Keeping your grandma in my thoughts and prayers. 

*Myalways~* :hi:


----------



## AN and RL

Wow so glad my partner and I found this group. i.can't seem to get any responses on other threads (probably because we are new)! We are 18 DPO today and a couple days late on the witch. I have a few symptoms like veiny bbs, some cramping, just overall not feeling well today and yesterday, and slightly sore boobs. I really though the witch was gonna show her face a couple days ago but she didn't. Today when i wiped about 8 hours ago there was the slightest bit of pink blood on the paper and no more after that. Could this be implantation bleeding or is it too late for it to be? I never spot before AF, usually just full on from the start. We didn't test today but did yesterday morning and last night Bfn! What do you ladies think? 

Totally don't mean to steal your thread either it just seems like others don't understand how difficult this is when you cant just go to bed and BD and make a baby! AI can get so frustrating! Baby dust to all!


----------



## MrsMM24

*AN and RL* absolutely no problem, you aren't stealing, we hope we can help you. As for the slight appearance of blood, I would say at 18DPO that is late for implantation, BUT, there is always the chance that you are not 100% positive as to when OV happened (temp drop, temping) or you have rather long cycles. Right now, no :af: is a good sign! FXD!:dust:



*AFM...* CD26/11DPO: Stalk my chart!! No tracking temp, just waiting on AF or BFP!! Was testing early today, but lost the nerve!! I am not feeling as hopeful, I have little to no symptoms really, but, you never know.... Trying to keep my focus. *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:


----------



## AN and RL

I was thinking that was a little late. Probably AF playing tricks on me. We got a + Smiley face with OPK on January 26th. 

FXed for your BFP!!


----------



## MrsMM24

*AN RL* ok, well that is a little better determinate.... a Smiley face means the OV would be in the next 12-36 hours so at the latest you OV on 1.28.11 which would mean at the least you are 16DPO today.... FXD! It is still a possibilty, hope AF isn't playing tricks, just gearing up to be missing for the next 9 mos!:dust:


----------



## AN and RL

Witch got us. Onto the next month. "/ baby dust to all!!


----------



## Myalways829

Good Morning ladies 

How are yall today?


----------



## MrsMM24

*AN and RL* so sorry that the witch flew in on you all.... :hugs: Good Luck next cycle!:dust:


Hi Ladies, :wave: Happy Valentine's Day!


*AFM...* CD27/12DPO: Stalk my chart!! No tracking temp, just waiting on AF or BFP!! Well, I did go home and test last night, BFN, but I knew it was early, was just trying to capture the date prior to Valentine's day or Our angel's Ddate. I am now, just waiting. AF is due on Saturday..... Although we had focus, we will not be getting a BFP before our angel's due date, 2.15.12. Now we will try to get our 2012 delivery so March and April are our chances before we need to re-evaluate and plan accordingly. I hope you all enjoy your Valentine's Day no matter what you are doing:dust:


----------



## mommy2be7772

Myalways829 said:


> Good Morning ladies
> 
> How are yall today?

Hello ladies!:hi: Happy Heart Day!!


----------



## Myalways829

Happy Valentines day ladies 
I hope yall valentines was great


----------



## MrsMM24

*MYALWAYS* thanks, it was a lovely night with my ladies! I hope you enjoyed the same or better!


*AFM...* CD28/13DPO: Well, I tested today, in honor of our Angel. BFN. I took my temp as well, it is still about 98.64, but.... I am feeling AF symptoms, including the achy bbs. I am not as hopeful but will continue to track symptoms until AF arrives. AF is due on Saturday..... today has started off hard, as I knew it would. I am now working towards a new TTC focus. Sad day for me today, so I apologize if I am not on as much as you all may have gotten accustomed to. I hope you all enjoyed your Valentine's Day!:dust:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*MM~* Big, big :hugs: take as much time as you need to. :flower:


----------



## Chelcey

YAY! i have been looking for a forum like this for hours with NO luck at all!
My GF and iwould like to start trying around november this year and are extremly excited... However we would really prefer do it at home. I was curious if yall knew much about the IUI and ICI at home and what are your thoughts on them??


----------



## Myalways829

Chelcey said:


> YAY! i have been looking for a forum like this for hours with NO luck at all!
> My GF and iwould like to start trying around november this year and are extremly excited... However we would really prefer do it at home. I was curious if yall knew much about the IUI and ICI at home and what are your thoughts on them??

Welcome Chelcey  :hi: :flower:

I will also be TTC in Nov  yayayayaya us lol & IUI at home shouldnt be done so they say but shit we trying to have a baby & most ppl like me rather do it at home then to go to the doctor & spend alot of $$$. I rather do it at home because its MY HOME you knoow . There is no place like home plus I know my girlfriend wants to send the :spermy: off , so she can have a part in this although we agree I would have it because she doesn't want to. But I say go for it love :thumbup: I will send you lots & lots of baby :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: & an ICI is basically an IUI but your not sticking the catheter up in your cervix your basically just spraying the outside with the :spermy:. also if you dont mind how old are you?:shrug:


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: CHELCY, so happy you are here! You are more than welcome in this thread, I am so sure that we will be able to provide all the support outside of your family at home unit as you will need!:dust:


*AFM...* CD33/18DPO: I was suppose to test yesterday, but didn't I waited until I was later... you can read more in my journal.... BFP! Ladies.... :bfp: I am passed happy, but just as far passed scared. I booked an appt with my doc for Thursday since I have had a MC and we are going to move forward from there. I am cautious, very cautious.... I thank you all for your support in each way that it was given, and I know you all know I am going nowhere, I will be here through the testing threads as long as I can. I want to send an extra special thanks to my "Secret Santa" ladies!!! Read more in the journal... Let's go Feb BFPS!!!!


----------



## PondHopper

MM- you don't know me... but I have been dipping in and out of this forum for some time, so I know how tough your journey has been... CONGRATULATIONS!!!! You've inspired me to actually write on here, amazing. :)

My partner and I are (finally) due to start trying in April, if our donor doesn't drop out on us. I feel like I have been waiting my entire life for this, so here's to hoping I change that WTT to a TTC to a Pregnant very soon.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

MrsMM24 said:


> *AFM...* CD33/18DPO: I was suppose to test yesterday, but didn't I waited until I was later... you can read more in my journal.... BFP! Ladies.... :bfp: I am passed happy, but just as far passed scared. I booked an appt with my doc for Thursday since I have had a MC and we are going to move forward from there. I am cautious, very cautious.... I thank you all for your support in each way that it was given, and I know you all know I am going nowhere, I will be here through the testing threads as long as I can. I want to send an extra special thanks to my "Secret Santa" ladies!!! Read more in the journal... Let's go Feb BFPS!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Oh honey, I AM SOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: Going to your journal right now!!! WOOOHOOOO!!! :D :D 

Welcome aboard, Chelcey and PondHopper!!! Good luck to both of you and lots of baby :dust: :flower:


----------



## adroplet

MM - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MrsMM24

*PONDHOPPER* thank you soooo much! I am happy that I was able to get you to write here with my happy news. It has been a long road and I know that each and everyonoe in here will be blessed with a sticky BFP!!! :dust:


*ADROPLET* Thank you! I am soo happy and super nervous at the same time!:flower:


*PINKORBLUE* thank you soooo much! I am extremely happy right now as I am sure you know... I am also very nervous, as the line is not very dark, but I am holding onto hope.

I thank you all so very much for all the well wishes, thoughts, prayers and the loads of :dust: that you all have given me over the year!


*AFM...* CD34/19DPO: I tested again this morning, still a BFP, it is still faint, hoping that it gets darker and darker and the results are good on Thursday! Pics in the journal! Let's go Feb BFPs!!!!


----------



## READY4OURBABY

:hi: to all the newbies

mommy~ how are you?

myalways~ how have you been?

pinkorblue~ thank you. im starting realize that everyday will not be great. but it will be alll worth it in the end. i hope you are feeling good.

an and rl~ goodluck on your next cycle:hugs:

mm~ i am so beyond happy for you! i knew it would happen. :happydance:


afm...ive been resting alot. i cant wait to be in the 2nd trimester so i can get up and be active again. its amazing how this kid already controls so much of my life. i have a drs appt on thursday. hoping to hear the heartbeat if all is ok. 


sending :dust: to all you ladies in your journey


----------



## adroplet

Sounds like most of us have a big day this Thursday.

MM - I really hope your test is good and numbers are high. 

Ready - sorry u don't feel so great but it will be so worth it in the end. 

AFM, i have an appt this Thurs too. Checking for follies' size and possibly get at IUI date. can't wait.


----------



## MrsMM24

*ADROPLET* good luck at your appt! I know the process all too well, but it can all work out! I hope they are the best size and plentiful when you go in, sounds like donations could start Friday! :dust:


*READY* I know, you were sooo right about this cycle for me... it is always much easier for me to believe in all the BnB ladies than myself.... Being the 3rd time PG, I know how you are feeling, it is definitely amazing how contorlling the little ones can be, you will soon be in 2nd tri, hang in there. I hope you hear the strongest of heartbeats tomorrow!


*AFM...* CD35/20DPO: Lines are MUCH darker! I am officially not testing anymore... well, unless I get this super urge, I have 1 HPT left... :haha: Pics in the journal! Let's go Feb BFPs!!!!


----------



## Myalways829

Ready4ourbaby-Ive been goo just dealing with college at the moment & trying to get this ovulation thing right , its a little difficult but Ill get it right. Im sorry ur not feeling well but once yu get to ur 2nd trimester yu should be fine & we wana c belly pictures


----------



## wilsons228

omg i am SO thrilled for you MM. So thrilled!! Been thinking about you all but babyandbump doesnt like to come up on my phone!! Hope you are all well!! xoxo!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*MM~* Glad your lines got darker for you! Mine never did, so gave up on testing with the 2 line ones, thank goodness for digis. :haha: I can't stop smiling, I'm still doing :happydance: for you! 

*Adroplet~* Good luck!! :thumbup:

*Ready~* Get as much rest as you need to :flower: I've been doing the same thing. One more month to go and MS should be gone. :) 

*Mya~* Lots of :dust: your way! :)

*Wilsons~* :wave: Good to see you posting again, how have you been? :D


----------



## adroplet

Just got back from appt...
I have a 19, 16, 15 and others too small to matter now. My lining is at a 10.:thumbup: (pretty good considering i was on 150mg of clomid) RE wants to wait a few more days to try and get the 15 and 16 ones bigger for better chances. So, as of now, I am scheduled for back to back IUIs on Mon and Tues. 
can't wait.


----------



## MrsMM24

*PINKORBLUE* so crazy, because DW suggested we get a couple of Digis to see the changes until we get in for a scan. I am sure that we will. I have to make it a few more weeks to gain a small piece of mind.... I am so excited I want to :happydance: but am so scared to, so thanks for getting some in for me!


*ADROPLET* sounds like the doc has a good plan, I am sure in a week, they will grow more, then it is trigger and TWW!!! :dust:


*WILSONS* Hey Mommies!!! Thank you so much! How are you two? Time is getting close!!! YAY!!!


*AFM...* Not much, just hanging in till we can get the scan in March. DW would like to get a few digis to help me keep piece of mind and watch the weeks increase... I think we are going to get some this evening while DD is at karate. I hope everyone is well and has a wonderful weekend, full of preparing for baby, :sort TWWs, sex: :test: and :bfp:s :dust::dust:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*MM~* :thumbup: for DW! They made me feel better while I waited for my first scan. I understand, I'll keep :happydance: til you're ready to join in! :winkwink:

*Adroplet~* Hope this cycle is the one for you! :flower:


----------



## rainbowbaby12

My partner and I have been together almost 3 years and we're attempting our first at home insem in about a week. We've got a donor and I've been charting my cycle for 5 months now. We're nervous and excited, does anyone have any tips for us?


----------



## BabyMaking12

Congratulations MrsMM!! So happy to read the news and looking forward to following your journey. Sending good thoughts to that bean:thumbup:

Thanks PinkorBlue for the welcome.

AFM, I started acupuncture two weeks ago, and am now doing Castor Oil Packs per the recommendation of my acupuncturist, to help with the blockage on my right side. Our RE says we will only inseminate when I'm ovulating on the left (GO LEFTY!), but my acupuncturist still wants to clear up any stagnation I may have going on with the other side, and that it will help overall.

So, when my next period starts, we'll be getting an ultrasound to see where the follicles are at, and if it's on the left side, then we'll be inseminating as early as next month. Still waiting on CMV status to make the final decision on sperm donors. We're going through California Cryobank, and our filling out the last bit of paper work in hopes that all systems will be a go for next month:book: . We are putting up a vision board this week, and I'm meditating on the left side being the dominant one. 

Still contemplating clomid, and we will be deciding when we meet with the RE if we will do one or two inseminations per cycle. So much to consider!

Wishing you all the best on your journeys and lots of :dust:


----------



## Myalways829

rainbowbaby12 said:


> My partner and I have been together almost 3 years and we're attempting our first at home insem in about a week. We've got a donor and I've been charting my cycle for 5 months now. We're nervous and excited, does anyone have any tips for us?



Welcome  baby :dust: to u


----------



## mommy2be7772

Hello ready, hope everything is going well. WE ARE HANGING IN HERE. HAD 2 INSEMENATIONS THIS WEEKEND, AND HAVING 2 more shipped this week. Keeping our fingers crossed. How's pregnancy treating you?

[ QUOTE=READY4OURBABY;8]:hi: to all the newbies

mommy~ how are you?

myalways~ how have you been?

pinkorblue~ thank you. im starting realize that everyday will not be great. but it will be alll worth it in the end. i hope you are feeling good.

an and rl~ goodluck on your next cycle:hugs:

mm~ i am so beyond happy for you! i knew it would happen. :happydance:


afm...ive been resting alot. i cant wait to be in the 2nd trimester so i can get up and be active again. its amazing how this kid already controls so much of my life. i have a drs appt on thursday. hoping to hear the heartbeat if all is ok. 


sending :dust: to all you ladies in your journey[/QUOTE]


----------



## mommy2be7772

Welcome rainbowbaby!


----------



## Myalways829

mommy2be- Im fine just adjusting to college kinda tiring :( lol, i see ur resting a lot , thats good , have u had any symptoms ? no nausea ?


----------



## PondHopper

Rainbowbaby- How exciting that you are starting now! I am hoping to start trying in April and have done loads of research, so happy to answer any questions. Although there are plenty of people on here with real-life experience to draw from! Are you doing DIY? If so, how did you find your donor? One tip, I bought a CBFM which has made charting SO easy- I just don't have to chart. This thing does all the work for me! 

I got bad news this weekend that our chosen donor (an acquaintance of ours) has tested negative on the fertility test I bought him online. He is disappointed, and my partner and I feel responsible for him finding this out. (He would never have known otherwise). And I am feeling pretty down about it. He was really ideal for us, and we already had someone else back out on us before him. We may still try with him for a couple months- I am not convinced that the fertility test is reliable....

I'm pretty scared to use online sites to find a donor/stranger. What if they end up wanting more contact with our baby? How do you trust a stranger will not try to screw you over after the baby is born?! Not to mention the fear about trusting that their STI tests are recent enough, etc etc. But we've run out of suitable friends/ acquaintances. Has anyone else had to deal with these concerns? 

Anyway, it seems like there are so many recently pregnant women! That's very exciting, and very encouraging. I hope you are all feeling well!! :hugs:

:dust: to all the rest!!


----------



## Myalways829

PondHooper- My sister had the same problem with this guy she wanted as her donor but what she did was google these papers stating basically he was only there to provide the sperm nothng else & he signed it. So she did that because she thought maybe when the baby was born he would try to go to court & get half custody and so on. So i think once you get pregnant have the papers ready & have him sign it. Sometimes they wont sign it and ask ''oh u dont trust me'' dont let that get to u just say its just what you have to do. Hope this help


----------



## PondHopper

Myalways829 said:


> PondHooper- My sister had the same problem with this guy she wanted as her donor but what she did was google these papers stating basically he was only there to provide the sperm nothng else & he signed it. So she did that because she thought maybe when the baby was born he would try to go to court & get half custody and so on. So i think once you get pregnant have the papers ready & have him sign it. Sometimes they wont sign it and ask ''oh u dont trust me'' dont let that get to u just say its just what you have to do. Hope this help

That's a good idea. I was thinking to pay a lawyer- but I suppose as long as I've got a signature, that'll do the trick! Thank you :) Now to find the donor....


----------



## adroplet

hey all.
Had my IUI this morning at 33 hrs after trigger and will be going in for another IUI early tomorrow morning. My TWW just started and I can't wait for it to be over. I have to find something to keep me busy.


----------



## rainbowbaby12

Pondhopper- Our donor is a close friend of ours. He has a daughter and said he is going to help us until we conceive. We talked about what would happen once we did conceive and we agreed on updating him along the way and if the child wants to meet him he is open to it but said he wouldn't take the child from us which was my biggest fear. It still is because he could change his mind later on and here in Utah second parent adoptions aren't allowed so my partner wouldn't have rights and our donor would still have his. So the threat of losing the potential child will always be in the back of mind until Utah changes it's adoption laws and allows same sex marriages.


----------



## rainbowbaby12

adroplet- fingers crossed for you and hoping your 2ww goes by fast!


----------



## READY4OURBABY

adroplet~ woohoo! FX that this is it!!

myalways~ i would definitely get the kit if you can. it helps a lot. i hope school is going well for you.

pinkorblue~ it isnt easy but im getting as much rest as i can. how are you feeling these days?

rainbowbaby~ check out At-home Artificial Insemination - HOW TO and success stories & Considering at-home insemination with donor sperm? both give good advice and many of the ladies here have put the experiences on there in detail. but as always there is help in here as well.

mommy2be~ how exciting 2 down 2 more to go. 

pondhopper~ if you do the paperwork yourself make sure to have it notarized otherwise it's easier for them to fight it. 

mm~ im praying everything stays on track with your little bean.

GL & FX to all you ladies entering the TWW and those getting started on donations!!

afm...DW and I took a quick mini-vaca over the weekend.(it was great i had a chance to not worry about anybody or anything) i have been so stressed out lately she decided to get me away. not great news on thursday. the dr measured me and i was good but she couldn't find a heartbeat. :cry: she told me its still early and sometimes the baby wont cooperate. im really hoping thats all it was and there is nothing wrong. im scheduled to have my 10-13 week testing done and go for another scan in the coming weeks. im praying everything goes well. but im worried because ive been burning/cramping in my abdomen all day. DW thinks the baby is just being difficult as always.


----------



## adroplet

M&M - I have faith that this baby will stick for you girls. I am just so relaxed and positive this cycle, don't stress. I think that you have made it further than a lot of us here.....you can get pregnant. Many of us have never seen a BFP of our own. I'm one of them. So chin up and think positive thoughts:hugs:. I have lit a candle for all of us here.

afm, i'm feeling crampy. I go in for my second in about an hour. My partner called in yesterday to be there with me but couldn't today. So i will be going alone. it will be ok.


----------



## AN and RL

Hey ladies! Quick question for you! I've been testing ovulation everyday since CD 13 with OPKs. I test twice a day. FMU and evening. Until today I was getting faint lines. This morning it was darker than its ever been but not darker than the control line. I have smiley digi tests too so I used one of those too (same urine in a cup) and it was a + big smiley face. I'm just confused bc I was told on the line OPk the test line is darker than control line. Do you ladies think I'm ovulating? This is cycle day 17. My cycles are usually 32 days. Thanksfor any advice/answers!


----------



## adroplet

AN and RL said:


> Hey ladies! Quick question for you! I've been testing ovulation everyday since CD 13 with OPKs. I test twice a day. FMU and evening. Until today I was getting faint lines. This morning it was darker than its ever been but not darker than the control line. I have smiley digi tests too so I used one of those too (same urine in a cup) and it was a + big smiley face. I'm just confused bc I was told on the line OPk the test line is darker than control line. Do you ladies think I'm ovulating? This is cycle day 17. My cycles are usually 32 days. Thanksfor any advice/answers!

I use the digital ones (with smiley face) and when you get a + you will be ovulating between 24-48 hours after. 36hrs is the average.


----------



## adroplet

Ready - Congratulations, your first trimester is done with!:thumbup:


----------



## mommy2be7772

Hello all, just checking in. Hope everyone is having a great Monday. Fairy dust to TTCers, H&H to preggers.


----------



## RosiePo

My wife and I have recently started TTC. We have a known donor. a signed contract and have taken all precautions as far as health is concerned He has gotta all of the relative blood work and exams done...all is clear are well!

We did our first round of insemination last month and unfortunately it didnt take. I am positive its because it was a bit of a stressful process with it being the first time. (Now we feel like pros!)-Its really hard to be relaxed and stress free and I know that EVERYONE says over and over again...stress free mind will welcome a stress free successful pregnancy...easier said than done.

We inseminated everyday for 6 days. We started 2 days before expected ovulation and continued on until 2 days after ovulation.-all of my ovulation tests came back negative but I paid close attention to my CM and I am pretty regular so also calculated that way. (14 days after period)

We used 'instead soft cups' and pre seed....I would insert the pre seed into my vagina 10-15 mins before the sample-almost like a primer. We would drive to the donors home he would grab the cup from us and literally bring it back to the car...I would then just slide the cup right up there against my cervix and drive home. I would try to achieve an orgasm after getting home so that my cervix would contract and leave the cup in overnight (remove in morning).

I was late for my period this month so i thought for sure it worked...I was having all signs and symptoms of pregnancy but all negative tests. I AM NEVER EVER late for my period, im extremely regular. I finally went to the doctor and after a million tests...am definitely not prego. My period did start but only lasted 1 day and was really strange. -very light-blood looked really really dark brown and spotty.

I talked to another friend that had done 'artificial insemination' at a doctors office (and was successful after a year and a hell of a alot of money) and she said that her body went all wonky after the process as well....HAS this happened to anyone else????

Anyways. Now Im just waiting to ovulate again so that we can go for try #2. I am confused now because of all the complications with my period and i now dont know when ill ovulate. Im trying to pay close attention to my body. 

I need so much support right now, it is hard to stay calm and focused. So ready for baby.....


----------



## Myalways829

RosiePo - baby :dust: to u


----------



## RosiePo

thank you babes!!!! xoxoo


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Hi everyone, sending tons of baby dust for those in TWW and TTC!!! :dust:

*Ready~* I'm feeling much better these days, I think it's safe to say MS has left me alone for good! I wasn't expecting that until the end of this month.. :happydance: Awww, sorry the heartbeat couldn't be heard yet :hugs: the baby's probably just playing hard to get. If it helps, it took my midwife forever to find this one's hb, and I'm 15 weeks! I hope the next appointment will bring you the sweet sound of your baby doing just fine in there. :flower:


----------



## RosiePo

Im really confused. my cycle is generally 28 days. but because the first round of insemination messed my body up...my cycle this time was 35 days. I now dont know when to expect ovulation. Today would be day cd11 from my last period.....I have been taking opk's everyday and just 1 line. I AM SO FRUSTRATED.


----------



## MrsMM24

*ROSIEPRO* so nice to meet you.... I have been away for a while, but have been Lurking and checking in on my dear BnB friends. I think it is time I give you a proper post... Try not to be frustrated, when you start TTC, you start to learn alot of new and interesting details, some you never thought or thought wrong about over the years.... I think that for those that are TTC with donors or donor sperm, Charting is one of the greatest tools! If you get the chance, click my siggy chart and subscribe to fertilityfriend for free. Even if you don't temp (which outside of an U/S, is the best way to detect OV) it is still helpful for charting other things. Join up. OPKs are great, but not as accurate, FF can help you realize your LP which is not exact, it is 90% of the time a range of days within 2-3. We have to rely so heavily on timing, that charting is the best. As well, the CBFM is the greatest tool for a Lesbian or donor using couple! I would also recommend preseed.... There is sooo much more I could say, but those are the basics Hun, I hope they are helpful. The most helpful thing, is to relax, as stress, is one of the largest factors to delay, interfere, or disturb OV! GL FXD!:dust:


:wave: to all the Team Rainbow Mummies! I have stopped in briefly. I have updated my journal however, as I ease back into things.... I hope you are all well!:dust:


----------



## RosiePo

Wow!!! thankyou.....for all of the effort put into that response :) :) I find it hard to keep up on here....im too addicted to the facebook ha. i am so happy a forum like this exists. Doctors look at you like you have 3 heads i find, when you talk about insemination. SO for the very first time i got a positive OPK today....I have been planning on starting to use the temps chart...but hopefully with this positive opk...ill be right on point to start tonight!!!!!!! yay!!! any recommendations? We are using preseed AND soft cups! and i find it easier to just slide the whole cup in, as there usually isnt a big enough sample for a syringe. AND I DONT WANT TO WASTE ANY. xxoxox


----------



## AN and RL

Hi everyone. I just wanted to stop in and give some encouragement not to give up hope. My partner and I had lost all hope for this month (spotting and cramping) had a numerous amount of negative tests and I was several days late. Tested Friday morn and night late, still negative. Saturday morning there was the lightest line imaginable. We thought for sure it was in our heads. So we tested with a digital and Bam BFP. 4 weeks. Even tho we are having some possible complications (think the baby could be stuck in the tube bc of pain on left side, but also.have a UTI and a huge syst on my left side. So not at all sure yet as the baby is too small to find still) we are excited and praying that little bean is okay and will be where it should be. Don't give up hope ladies. Praying for all of you and sending baby dust!


----------



## morriang

Hey everyone, I enjoyed reading all your posts and hoping well wishes for all. I am new to the site and looking forward to this thread. My partner and I are doing in home insemination starting this month. I actually tried two months about a year ago which never took and then decided I wanted to do one more program in school so put having a child off for a year. I graduated last week and I'm ready to start trying again but nervous because it didn't take last time when I tried twice. I'm hoping I learn a lot on this site and may learn something new to increase my chances. 

There is a lot of lingo on here so hopefully I figure out what everything means haha. What I found interesting so far and was curious about is the cups that a few of you were talking about...those work well? I never thought about using something like that but sounds like a great idea to keep the sperm where it needs to be. Also, I am nervous about after insemination. They recommend you try to orgasm afterwards to increase the chances of the sperm getting to where is needs to be but unfortunately I am one of those unlucky people who do not reach orgasm ever (I know shocking and sucky) anyway, I am worried this may effect my chances of pregnancy...anyone know anything about this? 

Can someone else tell me about preseed? I read its a lubricant that doesn't destroy sperm, but is it really needed?

Thanks for all your help everyone!


----------



## wipednwired

I'm new too!

Hey morriang - I just came across this site and saw your question about Pre Seed. I think it's great - we used it for the first time last month, and I did get a BFP (big fat pregnant on a pee stick), but unfortunately I had a very early miscarriage, and am waiting for the signs to appear again before we call our donor to come on over...

Basically, your body produces CM (cervical mucus) in different forms throughout your cycle. When you are ready to ovulate, it produces a kind that resembles eggwhites - slippery, stretchy, but not gummy like rubber cement. It is one of the best signs that you are about to Ovulate. However, not everyone produces the same amount, for for the same number of days. As you get older (I'm 38), your body generally produces less. 

The point is - sperm need the EWCM (egg white CM) in order to survive. So if you get the sperm in there, but you don't ovulate for a couple of days, the sperm can live if you have some EWCM, but will die off from the natural acidity of the vagina if you don't have EWCM. This is where Pre-seed comes in. It mimics the composition of EWCM, thus providing a good environment for sperm to live while they are hanging out, waiting to attack (!) the egg. 

All of this is only relevant if you are injecting sperm yourself - if you are having IUI at the doctor's, I'm not sure this is so relevant. But either way, a gush of natural EWCM tells you you're about to ovulate. 

I hightly recommend buying the book "Taking Charge of Your Fertility" by Weschler. It will tell you most things you need to know!


----------



## wipednwired

PS Orgasm is not a requirement for conception - just an added bonus :) I have read that it can help 'suck' the sperm in, but if you think about straight couples having sex, I am kinda doubting that the woman's orgasm happens at exactly the same moment that he ejaculates sperm perfectly aimed at her cervical opening!!!


----------



## wipednwired

One thought re OPKs - I never got a positive result (I tried Clearblue and some cheapy internet ones), but I still got pregnant. I tested twice a day for 4 days leading up to the insemination, and a couple of days after. Only once did I see a SUPER faint line, but the test considers that a negative.

So don't despair if you don't get a positive OPK - everyone has different responses to the available prediction methods. I am finding that REALLY rigorous charting (cut out all alcohol because it raises temps, wake yourself with an alarm to take temp at exact same time every day) combined with attention to CM is the best for me. But others have luck with OPKs.


----------



## wipednwired

Hi all!

Ok, so I got really excited when I found this post, and just blurted out a bunch of advice above, but really, I should introduce myself!

So, the short of it is:
I'm 38 and my partner (whoops, fiancee!) is 35. We are TTC with a local male friend who comes over to make a donation, and then we do the insemination ourselves with a drugstore syringe (needle-less, of course). He is doing a favour, and will not be involved in the parenting.

I've been charting since December. The first month was a bit loosey-goosey - I didn't treat the chart like the bible it has now become. We tried the first insemination in January, but I ended up getting much more obvious EWCM two days later, so I think our timing was a bit off.

We tried again in February, this time using Pre-seed because I wasn't seeing much EWCM, and BOOM, I got a BFP! We were both so shocked, because I have polycystic ovaries (but not PCOS) and I'm 38 and it's always SOMEwhat of a guess when you are going to O, and and and... we just didn't expect it to work so quickly, but were delighted. 

We did the pee stick (well, I did the peeing - she did the waiting) on Feb 20, at it was positive. At that point, judging by my chart, I was 20 DPO. I know I know, I waited a long time to do the test, but sometimes my cycles are long, and we wanted to keep thinking it was POSSIBLE that I was pregnant before finding out the truth (a little fantasy, a little hope). Anyway, it was positive. 

Three days later, the morning I was to go in for the first blood test, I got some dark brown spotting. Not much - just enough to show up on toilet paper. We did the blood test. Then three days after that, we went in for the second hCG test (to do a comparison), and by that point it seemed like I was having a full AF. When the results of the tests came back, the hCG had gone down from one test to the next, so it was clearly a miscarriage. The numbers were already low - lower than they should be for a pregnancy at 23DPO (by that point), so it seems the zygote had died even earlier - maybe a week before the bleeding started. 

So that brings us to now... I counted the first full day of bleeding (Mar 4) as DPO, and have been charting. I bled fully for 7 days, then spotted for two. Then nothing for 5 days, and my body felt normal. The last two days I have been having little bits of brown spotting, and today I just got a huge amount of EWCM, so that's why I have popped back on the internet. Apparently it's possible to be ovulating so soon after the m/c, but I am not sure...

Which brings me to why this forum is such a great find: so many sites and books will say "well, if you think you MIGHT be ovulating, go for it! Have lots of sex, and you never know" But as you gals understand, it's not that easy. I have to get the timing pretty much spot on, because there is only one chance per month (or maybe two, if the donor is not too busy). It's hard - he says to call him anytime and he's fine with donating more than once in a couple of days, but I don't want to push the boundaries too much, you know?

Anyway - if anyone has advice about TTC after an early natural m/c, or the brown spotting and EWCM stuff, let me know! I don;t know if I shoudl call him to come over today, or wait a day or two to see what's going on. My temps are still clearly pre-ovulatory, but who knows, my hormones are probably all still off...

(Sorry if any of this was tooo much information - I figure we're all in the thick of it, so...)


----------



## Myalways829

morriang- hiii 

wipednwired- hiii 

Hey ladies been ah while


----------



## JenluvsDot

Hi everyone!!!:hi:
I'm so glad I found this thread!! I was sure that had to be something for the LGBT community! I'm 34 and my wife is 31, and I am the one geting pregnant first. I'm the one in the black jacket in the picture. :winkwink: We had our first attempt last month and got a BFN :bfn:, and we will be trying again at the beginning of April. I just started drinking FertiliTea and taking FertileCM and FetilAid, so we will see if that helps. I am very excited to try this time with the help of instead cups. Feel free to read my journal and stalk me!!! :happydance: Good luck everyone!!! :dust:


----------



## Ein_85

Ok since we are getting close to achieving the TTC date I have a few questions...

What are some of the things I can do to make sure my body is the perfect place for my up and coming lil' bean? I'm about three months away from the TTC date.

About the donor, even if we use a friend; is there any place we can go to make sure our rights as the parents are protected? We want the surrogate to have nothing to do with our child, until the baby gets 18 and chooses to make their own descisions.

Do we pay the donor anything?

And in general if we are doing an at home insem, what do we need and what are the general costs? I feel like a cheapskate asking that questions :haha:

Anyother information ya'll may have let me know. My missus is kinda freaking out and I know that if I have information for her it will help.


----------



## JenluvsDot

Ein, start prenatals now. If you take them three months before conception, specifically folic acid, it decreases the chances of neural tube defects. If you take them longer, even better. I'm drinking FertiliTea and taking FertileCM and FertilAid. That actually has the folic acid you need and can be taken instead go prenatals, and that's straight from my midwife. My midwife looked at the ingredients in these supplements and said they would help. And I would start tracking your cycle and the day you surge now.

As for the donor, it depends on which route you go. If it's through a sperm bank,the contracts should be signed already. If its a friend or a known donor, have a contract filled out and have them get an std check. It doesnt matter how good of a friend you are, get a contract to protect yourself. No one is going to know how they will feel until the baby is born. Our known donor is going to have an uncle role in our children's lives, but we are still doing a contract. He is donating to two other ladies too, and he will be coparenting with them, as they are single mothers and that is what they want. We have met the other ladies and are going to raise opall our kids like extended family.

Again payment is up to you. We aren't paying our donor a dime. Some people do to make it more of a business transaction. I read on one website that you should pay one dollar just so there was payment for the service.

Home insemination is relatively cheap. You will need OPK's, syringes(we use 10cc ones), containers for the semen(I work at an obgyn so I bring home sterile specimen cups), pressed is a good idea, and pillows to prop up on. A lot of people use the instead cups also to keep the sperm from leaking out, and we are going to try that this cycle. And try for that orgasm!!

Just remember, it can be a weird and uncomfortable process at first. Keep your eyes on the prize!!


----------



## RosiePo

My wife and I are not on try #2...this time was extremely different than the 1st. I found the 1st round I drove myself CRAZY with every feeling i thought I felt...We also didn't get a positive opk the first time around but still inseminated around the time I had calculated ovulation to be. THIS TIME we got our first positive and we inseminated that night and for the next 2 nights.

We are using the instead cups and pre seed. I just slide the cup right in with the sample and kind of rub my finger around pushing the sperm against the area where my cervix is. We dont seem to get a large enough sample to suck up with a syringe.

We are using a known donor, ad have a signed contract! I was preg. about 6 years ago and the baby stopped growing before the 1st trimester was complete. SO at least out of that experience I know I can GET pregnant.

<3 Fingers crossed. and any tips of suggestions or even love...appreciated!!

xo and baby dust to everyone on this incredible site.


----------



## JenluvsDot

WOW RosiePo, that is exactly what happened my first time around. I was driving my DW insane with the "signs" I thought I was feeling:shrug:, and then my very on time period was four days late. I never got a positive OPK last time:nope:, and we just did it around the time it should have been. I'm glad it's not just me! :blush: I just bought the cups, and we are going to practice with them before we ge our sample. We do get enough for a syringe, usually about 4.5cc. :spermy: I am trying to decide it we should do syringe and then cup or all syringe. Hmmm.... Anyway, good luck you you!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## RosiePo

My period was over a week late last time, and i ended up at emergency with what i thought was an ectopic pregnancy. I am VERY regular so for me to be over a week late for AF and the sharp pains I was having.....it was terrible. When i finally did get AF it was very different than usual and didnt last long at all.

Fingers crossed that this is the time!!!!!! :) and fingers crossed for you as well


----------



## RosiePo

PS-the cups are amazing....:)


----------



## JenluvsDot

Thanks!! Yeah, my DW didn't much wanna get the cups but I talked her into it. :happydance: I had a lot of abdominal pain after we inseminated, so I was hoping. I hope I don't have that this time. I just started my OPK's this morning cause I don't wanna miss it!! I was going to just do two inseminations, one when I get my first positive OPK and then the day after. I just heard it goes better if you wait for the spermies to build back up. :shrug: Now I'm wondering if we should try to squeeze in three times. :|


----------



## RosiePo

the cups are great....you dont even feel them...and its just the extra guarantee :) as long as you dont stress at all and you keep your mind occupied with other things....realizing that if it doesnt work....its only really from that time that you know a couple more weeks until you try again :) it doesnt seem as bad that way. im impatient.....as all hell!!!!

My opk only came up positive around 2-3pm each day....everyones surge is different. so you should check in the afternoon AND evening. morning is a bad time to check :)

and as far as the sperm building up...i read that thats actually inaccurate....yay!


----------



## JenluvsDot

I'm trying not to stress, but it's hard with all the crap happening!! :wacko: I think I never got a surge last time cause I was so stressed out. :nope: But I'm going to try and stay chill and calm this month. Just gonna love on my DW. :hugs:I'm drinking my FertiliTea :coffee:, and taking my supplements like a good girl. My donor is good for whenever. I'm excited about the cups!!! Here's hoping this is the month for all of us!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## morriang

Jen and Rosie...Good LUCK! 

I am waiting to ovulate now and it is so frustrating because I am not sure when it is supposed to happen. The first day of my period was the 20th...and today is the 26th...so who knows, but so far, all negatives. How long does it usually take to show up positive? I got the cup that everyone was talking about and I'm excited to use it cause it seems like a great idea...holds the semen right where it needs to be. We practiced with it once and the only thing I'm worried about is making sure it gets around my cervix where it needs to be when the semen is in it...so hopefully it falls right into place and I do it right. When I finally do test positive, I am going to try to inseminate in the morning and at nigh, before and after my donor goes to and comes home from work. We plan on doing this the first day we test positive for ovulation and for the two days after that...so 3 days. Hope we catch it! I'm worried that I'm going to miss my ovulation though! 

Rosie- You mentioned that you shouldn't test for ovulation in the morning? I heard that is when your urine is the strongest due to sleeping all night which would make it the best time to test I would think...so that is incorrect? I should be testing later in the day? I usually test in the morning and in the later afternoon...but I am the kind of person who is ALWAYS drinking something and heard you should lay off drinking something for a bit and test 2 hours after you are not drinking anything to make sure you are getting a good sample of urine...so I'm not sure when to test or if I am getting a good sample. Wish there was more of a road map with all this haha.


----------



## JenluvsDot

I know you can be negative for your surge in the morning and then surge later on in the day, but since you should surge for two days, I would think you should catch it the next morning. Who ever thought getting preggers would be so difficult? :shrug: I kept having problems with my stick, like it would malfunction after I peed on it. So, I'm using the smiley face sticks, but I'm peeing in a specimen cup so if there's a stick malfunction, I still have some pee to test!! :test: I just wanna see that big ole smiley face on my stick!!! :laugh2: Here's to BFP's to all of us!!! :bfp: :dust::dust:


----------



## morriang

I know right! People 'accidentally' get pregnant all the damn time and then there are a bunch of us who are trying and just can't seem to catch it or continue to get negatives haha. 

I originally started just peeing on the stick but decided that I better use a cup in case there is an error on the stick. I am using two different ovulation tests so hopefully one of them catch it!


----------



## JenluvsDot

I know! It's crazy! I really want a Christmas baby!!!:xmas6: Here's hoping. I should start tring the beginning of April. :sex::spermy: Just waiting on the smiley!! :dust:


----------



## morriang

I second that Christmas baby! Though I live in Michigan so if it is a Christmas baby, I hope the snow isn't to crazy on delivery day...no one wants to rush to the hospital in a snow storm! According to the ovulation calendar that I am watching to decide when I ovulate, if I conceive this time (first time) my baby would be due on Christmas day...which would actually kind of suck but the day after Christmas cause that's my dad's birthday. I am kinda hoping for twins since I am a fraternal twin...but for right now, I'll just be happy with a healthy pregnancy in general.


----------



## JenluvsDot

OMG, we can be TTC buddies, my wheel says I will be due on Christmas Day or the day after too!!!!! :xmas2: My DW would love twins, as would I but what will happen will happen. :oneofeach: I guess we will all know soon!!! :kiss:


----------



## morriang

Heck yeah! Now we just both need to hurry up and get pregnant haha!


----------



## JenluvsDot

Yes we do!! I will send you fertile thoughts, lol!!! :baby: :dust:


----------



## READY4OURBABY

:hi: to all the new ladies. i wish you much luck on your journey to mommyhood:baby:

how are my longtime BnB friends doing??? mm, mommy, pinkorblue, an and rl


afm: this kid is already trouble. when we went for our last U/S the bump(as we are refering to it) moved everytime the tech got close up. and then decided to push its head into my pelvic bone. but we did finally hear the heartbeat. there's definitely only one in there but its a big one. which means im huge!
 



Attached Files:







12weeks6days.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MrsMM24

*READY4* so good to hear from you. I have been only lurking (outside of updating my journal and checkin in on my testing threads) otherwise, everything else is going well. So that is a BOY you are carrying huh, all that trouble I am sure the "the bump" is male! Can't wait for more updates, and glad that you, DW, and "bump" are doing well.


:wave: Hi ladies, I came out of lurking-ness for a moment. Want to say welcome to all the new joiners to the thread, and GL to those that are waiting in ANY form of a TWW!:dust::dust:


----------



## morriang

Well I was ovulating yesterday morning so our donor came over and we inseminated once in the morning and once again at night. I checked again this morning and still getting the smiley face so we are going to inseminate again today and then once tomorrow for good measure. Fingers Crossed!


----------



## PondHopper

*Jenloves and Morriang*- I'm joining the Christmas baby party too! I inseminated twice this weekend. (My first times!!) Although I think I may have been a bit early- CBFM just gave me a peak fertility reading this morning, which probably means the egg is released tomorow. So- it's possible, but I am trying not to hold my breath!

:dust:

*MM*- just wanted to say that I've been thinking of you and thanks for being so positive on this board all the time!:flower:


----------



## MrsMM24

*PONDHOPPER* FXD!!! Hoping you see some dark pink sticky BFP lines in 2 weeks!!! :dust:


----------



## Myalways829

PONDHOPPER ~ Good Luck Love !

Everybody ~ Heyyyy  Hows it going ?


----------



## Pinkorblue11

:wave: to the new ladies here, hope your ttc journeys are short ones! 

Hi Ready! Aww, baby looks great, Hun and yay for hearing the heartbeat! :D 

:hugs: MM, good to see you posting! :flower: 

I'm doing good, baby is getting bigger and playing soccer more often lol. I'm loving all the movement and treasuring each one, I'm going to miss it. Counting the days til the gender scan on the 17th of this month..


----------



## Myalways829

And I got my AF today  YAY !


----------



## wipednwired

Hey all! Just wanted to jump in and say hi. I'm new to babyandbump and have just made a few posts in other forums (at home donor sperms, lesbians TTC).

It's great to find such a big community here from so many different places. I am a Canadian living in Ireland with my Italian fiancee, and we're onto round 3 of at home inseminations. I had a chemical/early m/c last month, so it's not totally clear if I'm even back to ovulating, but we tried anyway. My partner asked the Dr. if we should wait, and the Dr. looked right at me (with this knowing gaze, because I'm kind of ... proactive) and said "well, I am not going to tell you to wait, because I know you will go ahead if you want to anyway!" 

Trying not to get too stressed about things. The m/c was hard but almost all of my female friends (I'm 38 btw) have had a m/c before or between babies, so it's like I expected it might happen. But of course, I'm really hoping that was the one and only angel...

Ciao for now and good luck to everyone!


----------



## Ein_85

*ipednwired* - welcome to B&B! :flower: My name is Ein, and it's good to have you on here! I am sorry to hear about your m/c fx'd that that will be your only angel. :hugs: 

:dust:

Here is some baby dust for you! Take care and have a good day!


----------



## Myalways829

wipednwired - good luck love !


----------



## BabyMaking12

Hi Ladies. I've been lurking but haven't posted since I first introduced myself.

This is our first cycle inseminating. We decided to go the clomid route, since the HSG showed an occlusion on my right side, and my RE wanted to make sure we had the best chances possible.

I was on 50mg from CD5-CD9. Went in for US on CD12, and had a 24mm follie on the left, and a 22mm on the right (blocked side). We did the trigger right then and there, and my wife and I headed back 24 hours later for the insemination. We used donor sperm from california cryobank. The andrologist (Sperm engineer lady? ) said after washing there were 9.4 million swimmers.

Insemination went well, had some cramping for a few hours, but felt great otherwise.

It's 6DPIUI, and I've officially decided that this has been the longest 6 days of my life, and it's like watching paint dry. We've been keeping a positive outlook, and even made a little altar. I got really upset yesterday with a friend's comment, although I know it wasn't meant to hurt, but she nonchalantly wrote how after this two week wait, you pee on a stick and find out you're not pregnant, and then you have to go through it all over again.

Ouch. 

Anyhow, keeping a positive outlook regardless. Setting my intentions and working on my breathing with welcoming thoughts for our baby. It'll happen when it's supposed to, but I would love for it to happen....right NOW :)

Thanks for letting me vent. I'm hoping my experience can help others not able to get a known donor and having to go the IUI way.


----------



## laurac1988

Hey everyone,

Just found this group and figured I'd jump right in! 

My name is Laura and my Dp is Amy. This month will be our third month of ttc with known donor and home insems. Had a chemical/early miscarriage this month which was horrible, but we've decided to jump straight back on the roundabout. 

xxx


----------



## morriang

Good luck all of you new to the site ttc!


----------



## Ein_85

Hi everyone! Welcome to the site!

I just wanted to share something with everyone...

Ape and I found our Donor, and we are officially going to start TTC in July! If I can wait that long! :haha:


----------



## hopefultwo

Ein_85, 

Congrats on finding a donor. We are currently looking for one. Much babydust.


----------



## Myalways829

Ein_85 - thats great !


----------



## MrsMM24

*EIN* that is awesome!! It has been a while, I have been waiting on you.... :dust:


:hi: newcomers! GL FXD!:dust:

Only right I share some of my news, the rest you all know you can read in my journal.


*AFM...* Well,I have been gone a few days, in that time, AF arrived on Thursday midday, then we were out looking at homes, and then there was Easter yesterday (Happy Easter - belated) and today, absolutely no spotting, no sign of AF as she ended yesterday evening. So, my doc was called Friday and I have my HSG scheduled for this Thursday! Soooooo much going on. But I am happy AF has come and gone and we are looking at TTC again in a couple weeks. Looks like I have a testing date, tentatively... YAY, seems like forever. Hoping we have some NYs Babies brewing ladies! :dust:


----------



## morriang

I got my first positive for ovulation smiley face on March 31st. We inseminated twice on the 31st and then once on the 1st. It is now the 8th...how soon can I expect a possible positive pregnancy test? I know they say to wait until your missed period but do I really have to wait that long? Also, I don't know how many days cycle I am as this is my first round and I never really paid attention so I'm not exactly sure on which date I'm supposed to start. Any insight?


----------



## Myalways829

morriang- since it is the 9th i say wait til the 14th of april then test


----------



## morriang

Myalways829 said:


> morriang- since it is the 9th i say wait til the 14th of april then test


That is what we were thinking too...SO hard to wait! Going to be so upsetting to get a negative so you are probably right, better to wait as long as I possibly can for better odds of getting a positive test! 

**Baby dust to all**


----------



## MrsMM24

*MORRIANG* there are soooo many reasons why you should wait to test, but being that this is your 1st attempt, I am sure we all know you won't wait so since insem was the 1st, I would agree with MYALWAYS and say the 14th. GL :dust:


----------



## Myalways829

morriang - :dust:


----------



## READY4OURBABY

babymaking~ congrats...FX for a :bfp: i would say that was quite rude what your friend had to say.

mm~ :hi: im definitely leaning toward a boy but of course everyone is hoping for a girl. but i know i dont care either way as long as it's healthy.

pinkorblue~ hi! im happy you are well. so excited to know boy or girl! 


afm~ sadly i have to go to genetic counseling. test showed that i carry the trait/have sickle cell anemia. they haven't really explained it yet but have scheduled my appt for the 25th. but as of right now the bump is measuring good and has a strong heartbeat. and of course loves to move around ALOT:haha:

remember to stay positive ladies.


----------



## LesCoupleTTC

Hello all in the forum we are new here and we are trying to conceive #2. We have a 5 year old daughter already that was conceived thru home ai using donor sperm from a bank, but this time we will be using a donor that we found on known donor registry. We go for our first insem at the end of the month as long as AF comes on time this month. T minus 2 days and counting. :thumbup: Anywho we are extrememly nervous for some reason I mean I cant sleep have been having wierd dreams when I do finally make it to bed. We are hoping that we will be able to make it happen the first time, although i guess everyone probably feels the same way. :hugs: So exited for everyone who is TTC and i wish :dust: for all of us


----------



## Myalways829

LesCoupleTTC - Welcome && Baby :dust:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Sadly, my water broke early Friday morning and Azriel Aiden was born 4/14/12 at 8:55am, at 20 weeks and 1 day and he lived for just under an hour. He was so strong, he survived the night and Saturday morning with no fluid at all. We planned for the first time and prayed for baby and we were blessed with a beautiful baby boy. We'll never forget him and will always love him. 

Ready~ Glad all is well with your little one and I hope the test comes back just fine.


----------



## laurac1988

So very sorry to hear that hun. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## morriang

Pinkorblue- I am so very sorry for your loss. I will keep you and your family in my thoughts.


My partner and I tested last friday which was 1 dpo. The test was negative. As this is our first month of trying, I'm not exactly sure the number of days that are in my cycle so I am not sure what day af is supposed to come. According to an app I have on my iphone that helps monitor fertility, I chose the option of a 28 day cycle as that is what they have listed as average. I ovulated about 2 days earlier then the app said I would based on when my last period had started so I think I'm maybe like a 26th day cycle maybe...so if I'm a 26 day cycle, af should have been today but hasn't happened so far. If I'm a 28 day cycle, it would be on tuesday the 17th...so I guess we'll see. My gf has been out of town all weekend and I was instructed that I better not test without her this weekend...she gets back tonight and we will be testing monday morning which will be 16 dpo...fingers are crossed and hoping for the best. I honestly don't feel pregnant, don't feel any different then normal but one of my friends who just had her first baby said she didn't feel pregnant either and was surprised when they got their positive so I hope this is also the case with us. I'll let ya guys know :) 

Also, my friend who I just spoke of informed me that her doctor recommended that they use clomid even though they ovulate regularly but because they are doing insemination at home and later eventually did IUI. Is anyone else taking clomid because if we are unsuccessful this month, I may look into it for next month. I looked it up online and many people say that they have a hard time getting it prescribed if they have no obvious fertility issues such as not ovulating...others say they just buy it from over seas and it has worked for them. Any thoughts on this or experience?


----------



## LesCoupleTTC

~PinkorBlue I am truly sorry to hear about your loss I will definitely keep your family in my prayers.


----------



## morriang

Well, we took a pregnancy test this morning and it was negative...then two hours later AF showed up so better luck next time.


----------



## Ein_85

*Pinkorblue11*- Words cannot say how sorry I am for your loss, you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## WishingForYou

Hello, new here...I've been reading boards for going on 5mos now. First off I want to say how happy I am to have found this board, I don't feel so alone now. I have laughed and cried with all of you. I guess I should tell a little abt myself...my partner and I have been together for just over 7 yrs and have just gotten to the point of ttc in dec of 2011, (I have heart issues or we would've started earlier). We have gone through 4 medicated IUIs and all BFN. My RE started me on femera for two cycles then moved to clomid with nothing. We will be starting a clomid mixed with injectables on the 18th. I don't have any other issues and we are both at a loss as to why it has t taken yet. I just hope we all get our BFP we all are wishing/praying for soon.


----------



## READY4OURBABY

pinkorblue~ no words can express my sadness for you and your family. i just can never understand why this happens. if you need to talk i am here to listen. you all are in my prayers. :hugs:

morriang~ stay positive it will happen:winkwink:


----------



## Kiwi2307

Hello i thought id join in too on this site I have been lurking for a couple of days. My wife and I are currently trying to find our donor and have been speaking a few nice guys so fingers crossed I can tell you all out our journey of TTC in the next few months. Im so excited its unreal.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Thank you for your thoughts and prayers, everyone. I hope you all get your sticky bfps very soon. 

I appreciate that, Ready. :hugs:


----------



## WishingForYou

Well I started 100mg of clomid last night and will continue till cd7 then start hmg injections cd8,9,10 and have an u/s on cd10. I'm trying not to stress over it but I can't help it. We've had 4 IUIs now and nothing...it just makes me feel like I've failed. I started talking to my gf last night about what steps we want to take if this doesn't work. Her response was, " stop stressing over all of this, it will happen when god wants it too". Ummm...I KNOW THIS, but it's hard to not think about all the possibilities, to feel guilty that I haven't made my gf a mon yet. Ok sorry had to vent and now I've got to get back to work. I hope you all have a good day and sending lots of baby dust!


----------



## MrsMM24

Pinkorblue11 said:


> Thank you for your thoughts and prayers, everyone. I hope you all get your sticky bfps very soon.
> 
> I appreciate that, Ready. :hugs:

*PINKORBLUE* My dear dear TTC Buddy and future Bump Buddy! I am sooo VERY sorry to hear this new :hugs: I know, I just know words cannot express how deeply saddened this news makes me personally.:cry: There are no words that I can say to ease the pain that you and your family are going through, but I do want you to know that I am here whenever in whatever capcity I can be. Please give hugs and condolences to yourself, DH, and your family Hun! I know that you and I will soon have our sticky BFP and forever baby! :hugs:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

MrsMM24 said:


> Pinkorblue11 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for your thoughts and prayers, everyone. I hope you all get your sticky bfps very soon.
> 
> I appreciate that, Ready. :hugs:
> 
> *PINKORBLUE* My dear dear TTC Buddy and future Bump Buddy! I am sooo VERY sorry to hear this new :hugs: I know, I just know words cannot express how deeply saddened this news makes me personally.:cry: There are no words that I can say to ease the pain that you and your family are going through, but I do want you to know that I am here whenever in whatever capcity I can be. Please give hugs and condolences to yourself, DH, and  your family Hun! I know that you and I will soon have our sticky BFP and forever baby! :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: :cry: :hugs: I like the sound of that, a forever baby.. Thank you my friend. The support I've received from friends and family has been really helpful. I'm planning a balloon release for what would have been his due date, Aug 31st. We're hoping to start ttc again after that. I'm praying for both of us and our sticky bfps. :hugs:


----------



## PondHopper

PINKORBLUE- The balloon release sounds like such a nice way to mark a tough day. You are incredible to still be on this board offering support to other women. I hope your forever baby find you very soon. :hugs:
 
AFM- I was hoping to be a first-try wonder. But nope, so here's hoping for a BFP in May. It's hard to believe it's ever going to happen because I just want it so so badly, and have been waiting such a long time. It is somehow inconceivable to imagine pregnancy becoming a reality. 

A few questions to throw out there- How does everyone handle the 2ww? I lived my life as if I was pregnant- no unusual exercise, lifting, alcohol, caffeine, soft cheese, etc. I felt so jiffed of all these favourite things when AF arrived. Do you all act as though you're pregnant during the 2ww?

Also, thinking ahead- my partner really wants the baby's sex to be a surprise and I really want to know ASAP. She thinks we can both have our own way- me knowing the sex and just not telling her, calling the baby 'chicken nugget' or something. I am dubious. Has anyone ever heard of that?


----------



## READY4OURBABY

pondhopper~ the first time around i acted as if i was already preggo and i wasnt all that relaxed. the second time around i was still cautious but i went about my normal routine. but i still relaxed and stayed stress free as much as possible. i will admit that i had a few glasses of wine (red only) but all in moderation and definitely no hard alcohol. i had just enough to relax me when i got to worked up over what was going on. as far as knowing the sex. not sure how that would work but i do know couples who have done it. personally i HAVE to know just so i can be prepared and get things ready. GL & FX!!!


----------



## wipednwired

Hi all - just joining back in - my computer was out of for a week and I didn't realise that if you don't look at the babyandbump emails right away, then they stop sending you updates on the thread! Here I am thinking no one is talking, and I've missed all this stuff, duh.

pinkorblue11 - I am so sorry for your loss. You sound really strong re the balloon releasing party and saying you'll try again after Aug 31, but I know it must be really hard. My thoughts to you...

PondHopper - I am SO GLAD you mentioned behaviour during the 2ww! I am a total angel as well - no drinking, sushi, unpasterized, etc., but this month (TTC month 4 with insems yesterday and day before...and maybe later today), I have been thinking "Wait a sec, I am sure that women who have stopped using birth control with their male partners don't stop having wine just because they MAY have had sex around ovulation". I talked to a few straight friends about this, and they confirmed my suspicion :) 

I guess I just want to make the conditions as right as possible, but really, it's probably not entirely necessary. I know women who have had wine all through their pregnancy (a glass here and there), but I'm not even drinking in the week leading UP to ovulation, because I don't want to mess up my BBT! I try to tell myself it is just good-behavior prep for actually being pregnant, but sometimes it makes me grumpy.

Question for you all: Anyone use a saliva ferning microscope? Because I just got a perfect ferning result, but I am thinking I may have ovulated sometime in the last 24 hours. Does the ferning still show up AFTER ovulation? I can't seem to find this answer online. The microscope kit just says you are fertile from up to 4 days before to 2 up to 24 hours after O, but isn't totally clear about how this affects ferning. 

I'm wondering because I'm trying to decide if I should call our donor for a third donation today. He's very kind and amenable, but I always feel like I don't want to push that friendliness too much. My temp this morning was weird (wondering if I had it in my mouth improperly, because I got two widely different temps in a 15 min span while still in the groggy state). Ahh, it can feel really stressful trying to figure it out sometimes, even though I am SO on it.


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies

still sending :hugs: PINKORBLUE

I just wanted to stop in and give a quick update


*AFM...* I need 1-2 more temps to confirm it, but I think that I am in the TWW for sure! I had 2 donations at the beginning and end the suspected fertile period, so we shall see. My monitor gave me 2 peaks and so I wait!! Still soooo much going on, we are moving into our new house, should be there by the weekend, and work has been super busy, not to mention our DD is finishing up the 3rd grade. I'm updating my journal...:dust:


----------



## Myalways829

Hi ladies  :flower:


----------



## morriang

Hey Wipednwired...Curious, what is ferning? I've done tons of fertility research and you are the first person I've seen use that word.


----------



## wipednwired

Hey morriang -- its a saliva test, measured with a microscope. It's a version of an OPK. I use this one, which explains it: https://www.fertile-focus.com/test/saliva-fertility-monitor.html

It's fun but I'm not sure about it's accuracy.


----------



## morriang

Wipednwired- Thanks for the info.

Today is cd 14 for me. Last cycle, I ovulated cd 13-14 but this cycle I have not tested positive on an OPK yet...but we are using a different kind then last time and I don't like these tests. The one we used last month was the clear blue easy digital so we got a :) or a O which was very clear for a positive or a negative. This time we have First Response ones with the lines and it is terrible to tell if they are positive or negative. Also this round, we decided to take 50mg of Clomid on cd 3-7 to help increase our chances of getting pregnant, so they may have messed with my cycle so maybe I haven't ovulated yet and I'll be a little late this cycle. 

If we don't get pregnant this round, next month we are upping the Clomid to 100mg on cd 4-8 and going to use an HCG trigger shot to stimulate ovulation and also we are going to try to do at home IUI. I would have never even thought that at home IUI was possible but someone mentioned it on another site I use and it is totally possible! So we order a little kit that was only like $24...Totally worth increasing the chances of pregnancy but bypassing the cervix and depositing in the uterus! We are really hoping it takes this time. Though we haven't been positive for ovulation yet, we did inseminate the cd 11, 12 not 13, today we will which is cd 14...after that we won't inseminate anymore this cycle but I'll continue to test for ovulation incase the Clomid is causing a late ovulation...if we eventually test positive, we will inseminate for those couple days. Fingers crossed that we get something to stick this round.

Good luck and baby dust to all :) Oh, do any of you currently use or plan to use cloth diapers? We are going to use them and looking for some reviews on different brands other people use so we can decide which ones...there are so many kinds! We may just buy a bunch of different brands for awhile and see what we like best. I'm really excited cause there are such fun colors and designs to choose from!


----------



## PondHopper

*Wipednwired* Thanks for your reply about behaviour during the 2ww. I have been really struggling with that. Mostly because I am going on a holiday next week, which will be during the 2ww and if it's ok to drink wine and go jet skiing, I want to!! I spoke to a doctor here (which I am never sure I want to trust because the NHS GP's seem so busy that I'm not sure they really listen to my question) and he said there is nothing to prove that a little of the otherwise restricted food and alcohol will stop an implementation- he said same thing goes with activities. But I dunno.... :wacko: 

*morriang* A lot of my friends in the States rave about Bum Genius for cloth diapers. I think they offer a free trial too. 

*MrsMM* lots of :dust: to you!!

Has anyone in the UK managed to get clomid? If so, what did you have to do to get it?

*Afm * I think I should ovulate this weekend, and our donor is available, so it looks like I'll be entering the 2ww just in time for my holiday. This is only my second time trying and I'm already feeling pessimistic about the likelihood of getting pregnant using a syringe and fresh :spermy: I just don't feel deep down that it's going to work. I think I have just wanted it so badly for so long that now that I'm trying, it's hard to believe I'll get there....


----------



## morriang

We are so frustrated. Last month I ovulated on the 13-14th cd and we figured it would be the same since I'm very regular. Well we started the insemination processes on about cd12-cd15 but I just now on cd 17, am ovulating. We are using a little different OPK this round...we usually use Clear Blue Easy digital with the smiley face for a positive but this time we got First Response OPK and it is one with the lines and I swear they are so hard to read but we were pretty sure they were negative up until now, todays looked totally positive. We called our donor and haven't been able to get ahold of him yet today...a lot of time it is hard to get ahold of him which adds to the frustration, so hopefully he gets back to me by today. Was hoping that we could do it early in the day today which doesn't look like its going to happen so probably tonight and hopefully again early tomorrow.

OH, have any of you tried to do at home IUI? My partner and I were looking into it and bought this kit that has a syringe, catheter, speculum and specimen cup...we have practiced a couple times and basically my partner inserts the speculum and locates my cervix, then she inserts the catheter that is attached to the syringe and also includes the sperm...being sure to not have air in it. Then we heard you should go in 4 inches and deposit it into the uterus but the issue is that we read that you should not put straight semen into the uterus as it can cause infection because it basically pisses off the uterus...so we decided to do at home ICI which is cervical insemination...so instead of going in 4 inches, she is going going to go in .5 to 1 inch and deposit it into the cervix and it can swim up to the uterus. We feel that doing it this way rather then must a vaginal insemination will give the sperm a jump start in the direction it needs to head. I'll let ya guys know how it works out if we are able to try it today/tomorrow.


----------



## READY4OURBABY

hi ladies!!!

i havent seen any new posting lately. i am hoping that everybody is ok and doing well.


wishing you all loads of baby :dust:

:hugs:


----------



## wilsons228

Hey everyone-
Hope everyone is doing well!!!
We had dd may 15th she is such a blessing! 

Hoping everyone is well and lots of dust and hugs!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Hi Ready! :) How are you feeling these days? 

Congrats Wilsons!!!! :D I'll bet she's a cutie pie!


----------



## adroplet

wilsons228 said:


> Hey everyone-
> Hope everyone is doing well!!!
> We had dd may 15th she is such a blessing!
> 
> Hoping everyone is well and lots of dust and hugs!!

 :pink: CONGRATULATIONS!!! :pink:

I hope everyone is healthy and happy.


----------



## weeli_excited

hi i have been with my life partner for 5 years and a TTC both at the same time because we want to be rainbow mummies together xxx


----------



## Custardpie

Hiya

Glad I've finally found a LGBT thread! Me and my partner are trying to conceive using donor sperm and are on our 3rd IUI (6dpo). We believe the 1st one was chemical and the second one the timing was very wrong as I appear to have ovulated 2 days later. 

Is anyone else doing natural IUI's? How did you time them? 

I hope this is a lucky month for us all. At £1,700 a go it's hard to think of another failed attempt so we're staying positive....


----------



## weeli_excited

goodluck custard pie xx


----------



## adroplet

CD3 for me.

Had my 1st appt this cycle and it went well. Can't wait!
:dust:


----------



## adroplet

Custardpie said:


> Hiya
> 
> Glad I've finally found a LGBT thread! Me and my partner are trying to conceive using donor sperm and are on our 3rd IUI (6dpo). We believe the 1st one was chemical and the second one the timing was very wrong as I appear to have ovulated 2 days later.
> 
> Is anyone else doing natural IUI's? How did you time them?
> 
> I hope this is a lucky month for us all. At £1,700 a go it's hard to think of another failed attempt so we're staying positive....

Hey there, we are practically on the same cycle!

I do BBT charting and OPK digital tests. the OPK tests are great and let you know you will be ovulating within 12-36 hrs. The BBT charts give you a great visual of when you did ovulate. 
do you chart?


----------



## weeli_excited

me and my partners month not going too well our donor has injured his back and is on meds so this cycle canceled :(


----------



## adroplet

weeli_excited said:


> me and my partners month not going too well our donor has injured his back and is on meds so this cycle canceled :(

So sorry to hear that....but can't he just walk it off, this is really important. KIDDING!


----------



## weeli_excited

lol he is being a wuss about it tbh but im biased with being in pain every day lol


----------



## adroplet

Hi everyone! This thread had been really quiet for a while. 
I'm still trying for my BFP here. We are trying at home inseminations with the fresh stuff now. I'm using preseed and softcups. Any other suggestions for success????

:dust:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

I think you'll do great at home with softcups and wish you tons of luck and baby dust!! :dust:


----------



## weeli_excited

lots of love and :dust: adropet xxx


----------



## wilsons228

Good luck adroplet, i know im delayed :) miss you guys!


----------



## adroplet

wilsons228 said:


> Good luck adroplet, i know im delayed :) miss you guys!

OMG Welcome back!! your baby is adorable.....Congratulations! :happydance:

(u forgot to change ur status or are you prego again??)


----------



## wilsons228

Oh no I just forgot! I'd love to be pregnant again but I think my lovey wife would go a bit crazy :) haha Thank you! She's such a happy girl!!!

How have you been?


----------



## adroplet

wilsons228 said:


> Oh no I just forgot! I'd love to be pregnant again but I think my lovey wife would go a bit crazy :) haha Thank you! She's such a happy girl!!!
> 
> How have you been?

I'm trying to remain patient. We are still trying here...we took up at home inseminations for a few months and still not one BFP. We will be doing an insemination this week sometime, just waiting for ovulation.


----------



## wilsons228

Crossing my fingers For you, I hate that we always have to wait around for life's timing!!! Here's hoping time goes fast for you!


----------



## MrsMM24

Just dropping in to say that AF showed on Tuesday midday. Tested on Sunday to a negative. All updates in my journal... GL, FXD, and :dust: to you all.


----------



## mommy2be7772

Congrats! Pinkorblue11


----------



## mommy2be7772

We definatley need to be bump buddy's. We got our :bfp: on the same day!!:happydance:


Pinkorblue11 said:


> I think you'll do great at home with softcups and wish you tons of luck and baby dust!! :dust:


----------



## mommy2be7772

We definately need to be bump buddys b/c we got our :bfp: on the same day!!:happydance:


Pinkorblue11 said:


> I think you'll do great at home with softcups and wish you tons of luck and baby dust!! :dust:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

mommy2be7772 said:


> We definately need to be bump buddys b/c we got our :bfp: on the same day!!:happydance:
> 
> 
> Pinkorblue11 said:
> 
> 
> I think you'll do great at home with softcups and wish you tons of luck and baby dust!! :dust:Click to expand...

:thumbup:


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS:happydance: *PINKORBLUE and MOMMY2B*!!! I am sooo happy for you ladies....looks like some baby:dust: has been going around.... Sure hope I have gotten a few sprinkles goign into next week. Happy and Healthy 9 mos to you both!!!!


I am updating my journal for the time being, going into next week, we are sooo busy, and going to be doing the most donations we have ever..... I can't wait to see your siggy's fruit grow!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

MrsMM24 said:


> CONGRATS:happydance: *PINKORBLUE and MOMMY2B*!!! I am sooo happy for you ladies....looks like some baby:dust: has been going around.... Sure hope I have gotten a few sprinkles goign into next week. Happy and Healthy 9 mos to you both!!!!
> 
> 
> I am updating my journal for the time being, going into next week, we are sooo busy, and going to be doing the most donations we have ever..... I can't wait to see your siggy's fruit grow!

Thank you so much, hun! :hugs: DH and I are very surprised, considering the odds we were given last year. I'm sending you all of my baby :dust: and you and your DW are never far from my thoughts. I'm looking forward to your announcement and you WILL get your forever rainbow. :hug:


----------



## mommy2be7772

Thanks MrsMM. You're definitely next. Truck Loads of baby dust coming your way and PINkorBlue Congrats again.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Thank you, Mommy2be and to you also. :flower:


----------



## READY4OURBABY

Hello hello!!!!

I've missed all you ladies so much. How are you all doing??

Mommy2be & Pinkorblue CONGRATS!!! I'm excited for you all. It's great to come back to such good news :happydance:

Wilsons how is it being a mommy? She is absolutely adorable:winkwink:


AFM: I've been gone for quite some time but I'm back. Definitely have had some ups and downs over the past few months. (cycle cell anemia, early stage preeclampsia, excessive amniotic fluid, 2 hospital visits, and not to mention a donor who has now went MIA before finishing the last of the paperwork :nope:) But we've managed to make it this far. And hoping for a healthy little girl in the coming days.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Thanks hun! :D 

Oh wow, you've been through a lot. :hugs: I hope you're doing okay now and sorry to hear about your donor, hope he comes back so you guys can finish up. What is it with donors going MIA these days? Even though DH and I unexpectedly made this little one on our own, we owe a big thank you to our donor anyway but no idea what happened to him. :shrug:

You're team pink?!? How awesome, congrats and sending healthy mom and baby vibes! :flower:


----------



## MrsMM24

Glad to hear from you* READY*! Super glad that you have gotten this far and continuing! You sound like you have definitely had a go of it. Congrats on your baby girl in there!


*PINKOR* Glad to see you doing well also :wave:


Not much for me, getting down here at the end of this TWW. All updates in my journal. Take care ladies!


----------



## READY4OURBABY

pinkorblue~ yea im doing better these days. things have seem to level off these last couple of weeks. my only complaint at the moment is carpal tunnel in my wrist/hands, but its more of an annoyance considering what ive already been through. im not sure what's up with donors. DW is a bit freaked out. im only slightly worried he became a little weird once he found out it was a girl. cause he only has a son. but i told her he has a fight coming if he even thinks about trying anything. he hasnt even been around so he has no case. 

mm~ :hi: i checked your journal. stay positive!!!

definitely team pink ladies throughout the our house now:haha:


----------



## MrsMM24

I will do a proper post a little later.... If possible, take a minute to read my journal below...

17DPO = :bfp:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

I'm glad to hear it, Ready. :hugs: That's a shame about the donor acting like that but his loss, there's nothing wrong with having a girl and besides he ought to know just because you have a boy once, it won't always be boys that follow lol. I know you and your wife are delighted, and that's all that really matters anyway. :flower: Can't wait to see your birth announcement soon! :) 

Many congrats again, M!!! :D :happydance:


----------



## wilsons228

yay mm!!!! so happy!!! *hugs


----------



## wilsons228

and OMG pinkorblue YAY! so so happy for you!! i dont know why i never get these updates to show up when people post!


----------



## bdizzlesgirl

So I am VERY new to any of this. My girlfriend of 4 years today finally has said she thinks in a couple of years we should start the process of having a baby. Well I am clueless to how or even where to start. So I found this forum and figured people that have been through it could helped a lot! I started looking up iui and now think I scared myself that it might be a long hard expensive process. But I know when we are ready it's what we will do but I want to be very informed and ready. Love this forum so much!


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome to us here on BnB BDIZZLESGIRL! :wave:

The process of making a baby is not as easy as it seems, but even more difficult for same sex. However, finding this forum, and this site, is probably the single most informative move you could have made. Don't be scared, it isn't as expensive as it seems and it just takes some planning. It CAN happen! We will be here through it... My only recommendation is to read this site, these threads, and begin the planning process as soon as you are ready, that is the longest part.... GL :dust:


----------



## dharma

Hi everyone,

I am glad to have found out this group. I guess I am looking for some support...

We've been in the TTC process since last year. We tried twice last year at home and twice this year at the clinic, all four attempts with the same sperm bank donor.

The two cycles at home were natural and for these two IUIs I took Clomid and Ovidrel. After the last IUI we got a positive pregnancy test, after the 10min window (maybe a "false positive", but it was not an evaporate and not a faint line, something in between really strong and faint), at 15dpo, but then 2 days later my period started with heavier bleeding than normal. We went to the Dr. that day to confirm what was going on. My hcg was 1,31. :(

There are two things that are wearing me out which are the effects of the whole fertility treatment on me and the whole ammount of money we have already spent together with the whole stress of booking the IUI, flights and hotel, because we can't do IUIs in our country (only hetero couples can). 

This last IUI was particurly hard on me. I felt irritable as I had never before and woke up tired all the time. At 6dpo I woke up with a weird sore throat that lasted a few days. And I ended up having, from feeling so sensitive and irritable, a short breakdown at 10dpo, after an argument with a family member (I reacted badly to her aggressiveness), which I know it simply cannot have been good for the chances of conceiving. I also experienced a period of a lot o work at my job, which nonetheless was and is going smoothly and helped me often keep my mind off from the whole 2 week wait.

I am feeling a bit better now. We are taking a one month-break and probably trying another IUI after that, especially because I have done an HSG and we don't want to lose the possible positive effects coming out from that. And then probably, if it doesn't work, we will try to save money for IVF. But after that, gosh, I don't know if I can take this anymore. I really feel worn down. I really would like to go through pregnancy and give birth but I'm starting to wonder what my limit is. I am seen by my friends as quite a strong person, which all makes it even more sad that it is being so hard for me to cope.

Thanks in advance for reading me.


----------



## MrsMM24

DHARMA Welcome:wave:

Thank you for sharing, aside from the issue with doing an IUI outside of your native country, I understand all that you have written, even been there and done that. You are welcome to read more in my journal. We have been trying for almost 4 years with only 5-6 breaks in between so the financial strain was enormous. We ended up having to stop the IUI process and have the donations sent directly to our home, this could be an option for you, I am not sure. However, I KNOW you will find VERY supportive ladies in this thread and on the site and we have looooads of information and advice to help you out. GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## ebelle

dharma said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am glad to have found out this group. I guess I am looking for some support...
> 
> We've been in the TTC process since last year. We tried twice last year at home and twice this year at the clinic, all four attempts with the same sperm bank donor.
> 
> The two cycles at home were natural and for these two IUIs I took Clomid and Ovidrel. After the last IUI we got a positive pregnancy test, after the 10min window (maybe a "false positive", but it was not an evaporate and not a faint line, something in between really strong and faint), at 15dpo, but then 2 days later my period started with heavier bleeding than normal. We went to the Dr. that day to confirm what was going on. My hcg was 1,31. :(
> 
> There are two things that are wearing me out which are the effects of the whole fertility treatment on me and the whole ammount of money we have already spent together with the whole stress of booking the IUI, flights and hotel, because we can't do IUIs in our country (only hetero couples can).
> 
> This last IUI was particurly hard on me. I felt irritable as I had never before and woke up tired all the time. At 6dpo I woke up with a weird sore throat that lasted a few days. And I ended up having, from feeling so sensitive and irritable, a short breakdown at 10dpo, after an argument with a family member (I reacted badly to her aggressiveness), which I know it simply cannot have been good for the chances of conceiving. I also experienced a period of a lot o work at my job, which nonetheless was and is going smoothly and helped me often keep my mind off from the whole 2 week wait.
> 
> I am feeling a bit better now. We are taking a one month-break and probably trying another IUI after that, especially because I have done an HSG and we don't want to lose the possible positive effects coming out from that. And then probably, if it doesn't work, we will try to save money for IVF. But after that, gosh, I don't know if I can take this anymore. I really feel worn down. I really would like to go through pregnancy and give birth but I'm starting to wonder what my limit is. I am seen by my friends as quite a strong person, which all makes it even more sad that it is being so hard for me to cope.
> 
> Thanks in advance for reading me.

Hi dharma, I can definitely understand how you feel. My partner and I live in Singapore and could not do IUI here either. we had to fly to Thailand to do it. Took us 16 months to get pregnant, after spending thousands of dollars and truly being emotionally drained with the process.

Ironically, we got our bfp doing home insemination wwith a known donor and only getting 1 insemination that month. So I believe as long as you keep trying, it will happen! Keep the faith!


----------



## baby2comeon

I've been searching all over the internet to find this forum..Finally..

My wife and I have a beautiful 5 year old daughter and are trying for number 2. Our daughter was conceived by NI..we were 19 at the time and it sounded like a wonderful idea..That will not be happening again. 

This time we plan on doing home AI..Any tips? words of encouragement? How did you guys conceive? Congratulations to the women who finally are getting a dream come true. 

I'm so nervous going in. I fear it is going to be so stressful and overwhelming.


----------



## Taralyn_m

Hi!
Great to find a forum with others in the same position as us! Our story is a longish one, I'm 34 and my DW is 42, we got married a year ago but have been living together for 4 years. DW was trying with a known donor when we started seeing each other but stopped for a while. She had been trying on and off for a number of years without any luck aside from 1 very early MC :'(. I didn't want her to run out of time so we starting trying with a different donor not all that long after we moved in together. We saw a fertility doctor and tried clomid and went for lots of tests over about 2 years, sadly we reached a point where we had to stop. IVF was the only option left and the docs did not believe she was a good candidate, I told my DW that I would support her if we wanted to try anyway but by then I think she had had enough.
We have taken some time to regroup and in the mean time we got married :). My DW needed time to grieve and come to terms with it all and we decided to start with me carrying the baby. We are only 4dpo on our first cycle at this point. it is very exciting but also very nerve wracking. I have PCOS so I am not sure how that is going to affect things. We are doing it all at home AI with a known donor at this stage.


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome *BABY2COMEONE* and *TARALYN_M* :wave:


What great stories, I see some similarities in each of them to my own. DW and I have been trying forever for #2 and finally we are one day at a time'ing it to our forever baby! If all goes well, we will be expecting #2 in May! I wish you both tremendous luck, and as each of these ladies here knows, I do not mind any questions, or if you want to read through my journal, everyone knows they are welcome. I have many details in there as well as personal information. Please feel free....


Good Luck! :dust:


----------



## wilsons228

MM i am so over the moon for you guys!!! love love love


----------



## wilsons228

Hi Taralyn. I know you tried Clomid, but i switched to Femara and it worked much better and its much safer! Its worth a try! Also if your still doing at home try pre-seed and softcups. There are a few threads on here that tell you what to do ill see if i can link it to you. Also get yourself a moonstone, I SWEAR thats what helped us the cycle i got pregnant. Good luck!


----------



## Taralyn_m

I've seen a few people mention soft cups but I've never heard of them... are they available online?


----------



## wilsons228

I actually bought them at target I believe there marketed as something you use rather than tampons for your period so check the pad section


----------



## wilsons228

PINKORBLUE youve been so quiet!! how is that little bean :)


----------



## dharma

MrsMM24 and ebelle,

Thank you so much for your warm replies. I've been loaded with work and was not able to read your answers sooner.

I am feeling a bit better now. Actually, I'm feeling much more my usual self. I guess the plan will really be at least another IUI and then FIV. As for trying at home ebelle, we actually did begin that way. We ordered frozen sperm from the bank and did it at home (with instead cup, preseed, etc) but then figuring out that the 2ww was hard we decided we would like to go next for a clinical solution that would enable us to succeed faster. Well we have not, but that's OK. I've been telling myself now that we're still within the "6 attempts" frame (that they say is the maximum most women have to do that achieve pregnancy).

Moreover, apparently, besides being common, a lot of women do get pregnant within 3 months of having a chemical pregnancy (and I did an HSG last month). Who knows? All I know is that taking breaks is really a necessity for me when it gets too much. And I reached that point this last time. I'm dreading the whole emotional rollercoaster from the fertility treatment during the next attempt (it is damning how vulnerable I am to hormonal imbalances, or excess of hormones), but I am taking a deep breath and saying "OK, bring it on, again". And someone save or pour a lot of patience to the people around me. :)

Plus, I will go on taking raspberry leaf tea (last IUI the nurse said my CM was really good and I was surprised because I am taking Clomid) and I will take baby aspirin again, like I did during the first IUI. Perhaps that will make a difference if I have difficulties with implantation. So I'm trying again. For a moment if felt like was losing the "war", now is more like I just lost another "battle". :)

MrsMM24, I will be checking your journal now. Thanks! :)


----------



## READY4OURBABY

hello hello!

so much to tell all of you wonderful ladies.. 

but first CONGRATS MM!!! i always tell you to stay positive cause you never know what could happen. :happydance:

welcome & :hi: bdizzlesgirl dharma baby2comeon Taralyn_m i am sure you all will find a bunch of helpful info in our little community. everyone here is extremely nice, caring and willing to give much needed advice.

well ladies on sept 12th midday i went into early labor and on sept 13 @ 7:34pm our little girl was here.

introducing baby arabella khalian weighing 7lb 12oz & 20in long
 



Attached Files:







{281a1d9c-ddbc-4241-834c-e65bff2865e1}_5.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 1









{281a1d9c-ddbc-4241-834c-e65bff2865e1}_8BW.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## wilsons228

Congrats REaDy shes beautiful


----------



## Taralyn_m

Oh Ready she is just beautiful! congratulations :) Thanks for the welcome too.


----------



## dharma

Taralyn_m said:


> Oh Ready she is just beautiful! congratulations :) Thanks for the welcome too.

I couldn't agree more. Such beautiful baby. Congratulations. :) 

Thank you for the welcome as well. :)


----------



## Pinkorblue11

:wave: to all the new ladies, wishing a of you the very best in your ttc journies and speedy bfps!!! :flower: 

Wilsons~ Sorry about that, I've been feeling pretty low lately.. Little bean is doing very well, growing nicely and I'm starting to feel movements more often. How is your baby girl doing? 

Ready~ !!!!! She's absolutely lovely!!! Huge congrats, you and DW enjoy your babymoon! :D :hug:


----------



## wilsons228

so happy to hear that PINKORBLUE!! Hope you start feeling better soon!
Babygirl is getting too big too fast, i dont like it one bit! pretty sure i still cry on a daily basis haha im driving DW nuts :D
Are you guys going to find out the sex of the baby this time?


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Wilson's~ Thank you and I hope so too, but I know what's causing it and it's a matter of getting proper support and I'm working on it. 

Awww, they really do grow up too quickly, don't they? :hugs: I know I'm going to be the same way, time goes by so fast when they're babies. We were going to find out with Azriel but didn't make it to the ultrasound. This time I've decided not to find out but DH will know if baby cooperates.


----------



## wilsons228

I'm sorry love- lots of hugs to you!!!
I wish I would have waited to find out the sex but I'm such an OCD planner lol!!!

Keeping you in my thoughts mama


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Thanks hun! :hugs::flower: DH claims my desire to shop will get the better of me and I'll be begging him to tell me. :haha:


----------



## wilsons228

If you wait it out! Your stronger than me I would have folded! Lol


----------



## Pinkorblue11

LOL! 

Most likely, this is going to be our last so I would like to be surprised once. And because DH said that, I'm really not going to find out lol.


----------



## MrsMM24

*READY*... OMG she is just gorgeous!!! I was wondering where you went, and it was to have an adorable ARABELLA! CONGRATS! And thank you it, it is an emotional journey, but we are taking it one day at a time, big milestone/scan tomorrow so we are "anxious". So good to hear from you!


*PINKORBLUE*, :hugs: I hope you get the support and are feeling better soon Hun! GL to you waiting, there is no way DW and I could wait this one out. We have waited sooooo long, bought everyone else the most beautiful or cute outfits over the 3 years that we have been trying, we will definitely be finding out in January!!!!


*WILSONS*, Yes, they do grow so quickly, enjoy it!!! I agree, my OCD planning wouldn't dare allow me to wait, and DW has the worst case of no patience so the 2 of us are no good with the wait.... :haha:


:wave: Hi Ladies, how are you all holding up?


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Thank you, M. :hugs: I don't blame you or DW one bit for wanting to find out. I found out with my boys so I do know the feeling! ;) Can't wait to hear if your having a pink or blue rainbow! :D


----------



## wilsons228

i cant wait to hear either!!

feeling any better PINKOR? Been thinking about you all week. *hugs


----------



## Pinkorblue11

I am feeling a little bit better, thank you, hun! :hugs: I got in with a therapist and like the breathing techniques he suggested but I'm hoping to get someone with more experience with pregnancy. Phone appointments will be made available to me so I'm happy about that. I just need to get through the 2nd tri and once well into the 3rd, I hope it helps me feel a little more okay.


----------



## MrsMM24

*PINKOR* So glad to hear that your feeling better has been kicked into motion with the provisions that are being made so far Hun! I am starting to feel a little anxiety at every flutter or flinch so I know some of what you are feeling.... :hugs:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

:hugs: Thanks, hun. We WILL get through this and have our rainbows in our arms next year! :flower:


----------



## illoveu4ever

just thought I would join here! My wife and I are starting our ttc journey! We are just trying to get as much info and support as we can! 
Wishing everyone an awesome week! :D 
take care!


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi* ILLOVEU4EVER*!! :wave: GL, FXD, and :dust:


----------



## Ein_85

Hi everyone *waves* Looking at coming over here in the next couple of months, and I was wondering what are some good OPKs or strips to use when trying to predict ovulation? Thanks everyone and can't wait to be over here!


----------



## illoveu4ever

Officially On Cycle day # 1!! YAY! So excited! Keeping our fingers crossed that we will get that BFP!! Good luck everyone!! & Congratulations to those with a BFP!


----------



## MrsMM24

GL *ILOVEU4EVER*!!! FXD!:dust:


Hi Ladies!:wave:


----------



## illoveu4ever

Thank you!!! Congrats on your pregnancy I hope you have a happy and healthy baby!! :D


----------



## illoveu4ever

Just an quick update! We had our Cycle day # 4 appointment this morning and it went great!
Right side had 4 follicles one was 7 the other 3 were less then 7!
Left side had 5 follicles 10,9,8,7 and 7!!!
waiting on the blood results! 
we go back on the 12th to have another look at them!

Stay positive and baby dust to everyone!! :hugs:


----------



## wilsons228

Hi all :) just checking in hoping your all doing well :) xoxoxo


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi *WILSONS*!!! How is Baby Girl? All is well with us, making it through our 40 week journey to our lil princess.... all pics and updates are in my journal.


----------



## wilsons228

I saw!! I am so happy for you mm!! Babygirl is almost 8 month already!!! Trying to talk dw into #2 this year :) cannot wait to see that little one mama!


----------



## thepunks

Hello all :)
My wife and I are starting our family after 9 years together (3 married). Last month was our first month officially ttc. We are using a known donor at home, friend of ours for a long time. Just wanted to say hi and see if anyone else was currently ttc here, would love some buddies to talk to since we only know one other lesbian couple that has had children.


----------



## lanelllovely

Me and my DP are trying to conceive! We have been together for 5 yrs now, we have a wonderful family that includes our 2 kids, her biological daughter and my son(who I was awarded custody of since he was 2 mnths old from my sister due to her unsafe life choices). We(mostly me she is nervous about it) are wanting to have a child. During our last 2ww she was more excited than I was..Anyway...I have never had a child, but did conceive when I was 20yrs old and it ended in a eptopic miscarg..Now I am 32 and my life has grown and changed since I have decided that this world needs a little peice of me around.. I am on my 2nd cycle, and I fault myself for my horrible timing in my 1st cycle as to why I didnt get a bfp. This time I have it pretty set and I have always noticed things going on in my cycle that I never wondered about until now. I have always noticed the ewcm and cramps mid month. Its funny now learning all these things and saying ohhhhh thats what that was! I am excited to be a new mommy and pray for all bfp to the familes ttc! Baby dust to all!!! I will be AI next week and I am using a donor from a cryo bank. My O date is Feb 5..


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave:Welcome *THEPUNKS* and *LANELLLOVELY*! GL FXD!:dust:


*LANELLLOVELY*, we are near in age, tell DW don't fret, this process can be long and draining but the end result is the GREATEST, we are very near to our forever baby's arrival and had to be the hardest journey yet the best! Hope the donation is a success next week. GL Hun!


----------



## wilsons228

Hi Loves :) so as much of you know me and DW used fairfax cryo bank to concieve peyton because we didnt have a willing donor... and we were going to start TTC next month when we got our taxes back...but i got an email from KnownDonorRegistry from a guy willing to donate in my area...i guess im just wondering who has gone this route. is it safe?? he sent me current STD tests and such but im just a little nervous about it! I havent given him much info about us but he has given us all his medical background and stuff and he said he would come to our house on O day and donate... im just not sure how i feel about it... looking for some insight from my trusty friends :)


----------



## adroplet

wilsons228 said:


> Hi Loves :) so as much of you know me and DW used fairfax cryo bank to concieve peyton because we didnt have a willing donor... and we were going to start TTC next month when we got our taxes back...but i got an email from KnownDonorRegistry from a guy willing to donate in my area...i guess im just wondering who has gone this route. is it safe?? he sent me current STD tests and such but im just a little nervous about it! I havent given him much info about us but he has given us all his medical background and stuff and he said he would come to our house on O day and donate... im just not sure how i feel about it... looking for some insight from my trusty friends :)

Sounds scary, too many what if's - but that's just me.


----------



## MrsMM24

*WILSONS* I have used the registry. It was not ultimately how we conceived the Rainbow we are carrying now, but I had a pleasant experience. The important things are to get the contracts signed as well as the testing and keeping the communication lines open. There are a few ladies I know here that have used and conceived this way. I think that since he is willing to come to your home, you should sit and talk with him prior to OV so that you and DW can be familiar and get a feel if this is what you would like to do. GL Hun!!! Cannot wait to hear of the sibling journey for Peyton!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

:wave: Wilsons! :) 

ITA with M, this was how we conceived our angel. I didn't meet my KDR donor until our first ttc cycle with him but we chatted by email and phone first. He provided all of his paperwork (std, sperm count, ect.) and we felt confident and comfortable. Came to my home each time and got our bfp by month number 4. He was a really great guy and donor. :) Obviously, it wasn't the happy ending we hoped for but still feel blessed to have had the short time with Azriel.

Maybe meet with him first (with someone with you, of course ;) ) if not at your home than somewhere public. Or talk to him online or by phone to see what you think. If he's a legit donor, he shouldnt have an issue with it. Most importantly, go with your gut, if you don't feel right than listen to that feeling. :hugs: How exciting for you guys!!! :D Keep us updated on your journey!


----------



## evita

I'd love to participate in GLBTQH discussion.


----------

